# Current cyclers (ttc naturally, OPK, CBFM, DuoFertility etc..)



## mazv

Dear members, welcome to your current cycle support thread.

The purpose of this thread is to support those who are currently ttc naturally or waiting in the lead up to fertility treatment. As such we ask that for those ttc, discussions in this thread remain on topic and supportive for all. 
This thread is open ended and it's anticipated that members will use it for support and then move on to other areas as and when required. If you have stopped ttc naturally or moved on to fertility treatment cycles, you are more than welcome to continue to support those coming along after but please bear this in mind.

For general chit chat and general support outside a cycle, please use this thread:  CLICK HERE 

Please bear in mind Site Guidelines: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

Some other useful links:

Information About Supplements & Diet During Treatment ~ CLICK HERE
What can improve egg quality ~ CLICK HERE
2WW- Ladies in Waiting ~ CLICK HERE

Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ CLICK HERE

Pregnancy Boards ~  CLICK HERE , Post Your HCG Levels ~CLICK HERE, Waiting For Early Pregnancy Scan ~ CLICK HERE

Love and luck to all
Maz x (board volunteer)


----------



## strawbs

new month, new thread, new cycle, new hope!! good luck


Cd1 7 days late so think def a chem preg, onwards + upwards although dh not so keen!


Strawbs x x


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Well i am having a really strange cycle this month and really don't know what to think. 

I use a fertility monitor so know i usually ovulate around day 12,  on days 8 & 9 my monitor was still on low so no sign of ovulation,  on day 10 it changed to high so ovulation wasn't far away but i had an HSG done that day and bled from day 10 to 12.  I kept on testing but my monitor didn't detect a peak at all so i decided just to skip trying this month and start fresh next month.

I just put it out of my mind until yesterday when i started getting awful lower backache and cramps as if a/f is on her way but i had a hectic day so put it down to that but i woke up today and the feeling of impending a/f is still there but its more one sided now just over my right ovary but today is only day 21 of a 26/27 day cycle so I know it's not a/f.

When the cramping started my first thought was that the dye had irritated my endometriosis or that they have gave me an infection during the HSG but of course my baby brain has took over and now i keep thinking maybe i did ovulate but due to my heavy bleeding my monitor just didn't detect it.  We obviously weren't trying this month so didnt plan any BMS but just by chance o/h's weekend off was last weekend so we dtd both nights and i just checked and it was day 13 & 14,  now normally i ovulate on day 12 which of course means we would have missed ovulation by a day but a little tiny part of me is hoping maybe ovulation could have been a day late this month due to my HSG, as that would then have made me 6/7dpo when the cramps started so of course I'm praying it could be implantation.

I know im clutching at straws but you can't help hoping for a little miracle   

Af isn't due until fri/sat now so this is going to be a long week  

Tracyx


----------



## miraclex2

Hi ladies just bookmarking I still want to keep an eye on you lovely lot   

Tracy    you do get a little miracle hun x

New thread so lets hope theres lots of BFP's

Love Andie x


----------



## Tracyxx

Strawbs babes I am sorry to hear the witch showed up I was praying it would be a BFP for you this month  .

When you say d/h is not so keen do you mean just since the chemical pregnancy or has he been feeling this way for a while? Some days we question trying again especially when we are having a stressful day with DS so I can only imagine how you cope ttc with two pre5's  

Colesmammy I am so happy you are sticking around, I personally hate it when girls get BFP's then feel they can't post anymore as I love to hear their updates as it reminds me why we are all doing this.

Tracyx


----------



## HMB

I am bookmarking too. Looking forward to more Bfp's in this group! 

Totally agree with Tracey ;-) 

xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Book marking xxx


----------



## jessica60

Hi everyone, I do not know if this is the right thread for this. I cant find one for just discusions on the Clear Blue fertiltiy monitor. I am desparate for your advice!!

I have just purchased a clear blue fertility monitor, I have used it as per the exact instructions. This is my first cycle using it. Previous to this I have been using the smiley face OPK sticks but I really need to know more in advance when I am fertile as I have to get time off work and travel down to London.

I thought that they were quite expensive but thought that I need all the help that I can get right now because travelling to London at the wrong time is just as expensive.

My problems is; I usually have around a 32 day cycle and on previous OPK ovulate day 14-19. 

Today is my cycle day 10. It started to ask me for tests from day 6 which resulted in low fertilty up until today (I was expecting this), THEN day 10, today, it went from low to peak!!!

I looked at the test stick and the ink where the lines should be are all smudged, I did another test this did not smudge, but the monitor would not let me re-insert another stick. I am temping, checking cm and do not have any signs of being fertile. I have used three smileys today and all say negative ovulation.

I am def not fertile and think the monitor is wrong because of the smudged test stick.

My question is how do I put the monitor right, it thinks I am already peak and this is now worthless to me for the rest of my cycle. You can only reset the machine at the start of the cycle. I have spent all this money and it does not work!!"! I need it to work!!

I am so angry with clear blue!!!

I have read some other bad reviews about this monitor and also some good ones, I was just hoping that I was going to be one of the lucky ones that this thing actually works for.

Any advice??

Thank you


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Jessica,

Yes you are in the right place as quite a few of us are using a CBFM.

Firstly I think the monitor is great but it can take approx 3 cycles for it to get to know your cycles and when it does you will usually get a few LOW days, then a few HIGH days, then your 2 PEAK days.  

I have been using mine for 10 cycles now and it has been spot on every month but I'm not sure how you could use it if you need to travel as the monitor doesn't say "you will ovulate in 3 days time" as estrogen fluctuates from month to month so some months I have had as many as 4-5 HIGH days then other months I have had just 1 before the PEAK, so I think the only way it would help you is if you stick with it for 6 months then you will start to see a pattern emerging then you will get to know when you ovulate, as I said I am on cycle 10 and know now that my peaks are normally on day 11/12 or 12/13, so I know i ovulate on day 12 or 13.

Using the monitor properly this cycle is gone for you im afraid as it thinks you have ovulated so it will actually stop reading the sticks from today but if you really want to use it this month then reset it to day 5 then it will start asking for sticks again tomorrow, but of course you will know tomorrow isn't really day 6 but it will let you use it this month but then after this cycle do a full master reset and start fresh next month or the monitor will be all confused  

I used to get the smudged sticks from time to time too it's caused by over wetting the test stick  , to avoid this i wee into a cup then dip the stick, I wait a few minutes to make sure the stick is ok then stick it in the monitor so if i have over wet it and it's smudged I just throw it away and dip another one  

I hope that helped a bit

Tracyx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi ladies! On my phone so just bookmarking will catch up later


----------



## jessica60

Tracy- Thanks for that advice, I didnt think of resetting it. I have never ovulated this early so it has to be wrong. I will also check the stick is not smudged although I hate chucking things away, especially when they work out so expensive! Clear Blue must be raking it in with all the ladies on here checking for ov etc.

Anyone else had the same problem?? Or has problems with smudged display windows on the CBFM sticks?


----------



## Tracyxx

Me again.....

Just to update on my last post I just went to the loo and am now wiping pink (sorry TMI ). I am only on day 21 of a 26/28 day cycle and 8dpo so I know it could be implantation but my cramps are getting really strong so I think the witch is on her way, I'm not too shocked as I had read that having a HSG test can mess with your cycles so it looks like it's all for me this month  .

Tracyx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hey all

Know what you mean Tracy, I have HSG in ten days and I am so not looking forward to it or it messing my cycle up but I am glad we are having all the tests so I am going to rule out any chance of a BFP for me this side of Christmas, simply because there are so many tests to do which means me abstaining or hubby abstaining. Maybe now your HSG is out the way things can return to normal and you will get your BFP        I hope it will for you.

Hi to everyone        this month all, let's see some more BFPs 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weenster

Hi girls, loving the idea of a new thread and hoping we can all follow Coles mammy!!!!! I've been AWOL for a wee while as I kind of wrote off my last cycle as I was so fed up and unsure of what was happening after the poss v early miscarriage/Chemical preg last month ( adter this had 14 days in total of highs on monitor then gave up!) Af came last week tho - never been so happy to get back to normal! So it's onwards and upwards for me .... I'm guessing monitor will start asking for sticks in the next day or so. I set myself a mission of getting my bfp before Xmas after my miscarriage earlier this year - I would have been due 1st dec and my sis is due 23rd dec - would have been nice if I had some good news to get thru this, but now more relaxed and hoping it'll happen when it happens! Got an appt with fertility clinic this month too - basically I asked gp to refer me to someone after the miscarriage as I was previously told due to a range of issues I'd be highly unlikely to ever fall pregnant naturally so ivf was our only option. Not sure stat to expect from this appt as I'm not eligible for treatment etc on nhs now as I have a ds, well wait and see! 

Enough rambling from me, positive vibes to all!

Weenster x


----------



## HMB

Brumiemil-- have you done the hormone blood tests already? If not you CAN do them right before The HSG, needs to be on CD3 of your cycle. If you do it now, you won't havé to wait as long for full diagnosis and CAN start tx sooner. Xxx

m'y cycle was off after i did HSg. Either Never ovulated or The HSg messed up The ovulation testing. Never got a positive on The ovulation tests that, cycle, just faint Line. It was a short cycle too. M'y AF has been much better tho, since The HSG. I did it end of march.

Sorry about The iPhone typos.

Good luck everyone! !!


----------



## rockandrose

Hello ladies
OK if I join this thread? I've not been on this site in a wee while as I've not been too well (had the hideous cold that is going around) and have just stumbled across this chat. I'm on day 22 of 28 day cycle (I think), and am TTC naturally. Had blood tests and told all normal, so am now just waiting for DH to pluck up the courage to do it in a pot  
Good luck to all, wishing for some miracles for you


----------



## Jacks girl

Hey hey HMB yeah funnily enough had my first round of bloods done today. Got day 21 tests again after HSG though with the HSG as you say that could be interesting, already had those run with the doc before the referral they came back as normal.  Waiting for confirmation on date/time of HSG but hospital says its likely to be a week Wednesday. Early period suits me tbh in a way get it out the way and get back on the game and then let the Agnus Castus kick in again!  

Did some research last night and it turns out that the tablets sodium valproate hubster is one of the worst for sperm and that's what hubby takes for his epilepsy    so it will be interesting to see what the hospital come back with but I am sure whatever it is they can do a little something to help but at the same time after 2 years of no show, I am just happy to trundle along trying naturally just in case. We can hope for a miracle!

Rock and Rose welcome, welcome   the girls on this thread are fab and so supportive, know what ya mean my hubster has to do the same on the 19th October. Weenster ditto to that - hope you get your BFP before Christmas, in fact it would be great if all you guys Christmas - now that would be awesome 

Lots of      for everyone


----------



## kiteflyer

Hello lovely ladies!

Just a quick update, CD1 for me   and my longest cycle ever, 32 days! But still a 15 day luteal phase which is normal for me, my temperatures showed I ovulated 3 days late due to being ill when I would normally ovulate. So charting saved me the stress and expense of testing  . Also I am in a surprisingly good mood, when I think back to last month I was very very very down!

Anyway its tea time will try and pop back later for personally!

Good luck to you all this month!


----------



## kiteflyer

Hello again thought I better come back and do personals now I have time!

brummiemill I'm glad your house move went well and I hope you are settled and happy in your new home. Good luck with the tests I hope it all goes well  

HMB how are you doing this cycle? I really hope this one works for you  

rockandose welcome! I think you are in the same boat as me my bloods were fine and my DP has just done his sample in a pot. He rang the GP today and was told the doctor has got the results but hasn't looked at them yet so hopefully tomorrow  . I'm praying they are ok as I want to be thoroughly checked out but have that feeling if his test is bad they won't, I could be wrong though I guess  . Keep us updated how this cycle has gone  

Weenster I hope your appointment goes well and that you get your BFP this year  . I wonder if I can get one before November to ease me through my sister-in-laws baby being born  . Bet I don't but I have said to the DP that I need a break from trying and I will start again in the new year so I feel so much more relaxed too. I'm not giving up charting though in case I ever need the info to give to a doctor (if they want it out not!)

Tracy was it your AF arriving early? I hope not  

Strawbs sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy I hope you are lucky very soon  

Hello to sweetcheeks and anyone else I have missed (I have got lost scrolling through all the post  )


----------



## rockandrose

BFN for me. AF arrived two days early


----------



## kiteflyer

rockandrose I'm sorry


----------



## kittykins

Rockandrose - so sorry


----------



## strawbs

rockandrose      

strawbs x x


----------



## miraclex2

Rockandrose and kiteflyer      x


----------



## HMB

Hi lovely buddies!

I will be ovulating early Monday, so game on! I have 3 follies on the left ovary (2 bigger than the other) and cyst on the right. Doc is not worried about the cyst, so I can't  . I got reglis tea for DP to "energize him".  

Rockandrose, so sorry    

Kiteflyer, how did DP do? Are you still doing the fertility yoga DVD? I did a killer pilates class night, ahhhh. Running today, then nothing this weekend, it's BMS time.   Then I'll try the fertility DVD on Monday.  

Brummiemill, what happened with your tests? Hope you scored well  

Weenster, how soon is the appt with the cons? 

Strawbs, Kittykins & Sweetcheeks, how are you?


Tracey, when are you testing, Monday?

Colesmamy, let us know what happens with your scan, should be soon, right? 

xx


----------



## miraclex2

HMB good luck for Monday    everything crossed for you      x x
Scan is a week on monday the 17th but am having major wobbles at the moment    x


----------



## HMB

Thanks Coles mammy. Can you do something relaxing today? Like yoga? Manicure? Take care of yourself, sweetie.


----------



## miraclex2

I'm working this afternoon hmb, that should take my mind of things had my hair done yesterday and tomorrow going xmas shopping and for lunch with my mam, really looking forward to that    I'm just being silly atm x


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi HMB sounds like you have a great weekend of BMS to look forward too! I hope this time you are lucky   I really don't know how you stay so positive! 

I'm due to ovulate in 9 days time according to fertility friend so we will get started with bms next weekend  . My DP forgot to ring the doctors yesterday morning and it is half day on Thursdays so they were gone by the time he did ring  . Anyway he has rung today and was told he was normal. That makes no sense to me as I thought the results were broken down into different things? Or is it because he only spoke to the receptionist and she was just reading what the doctor had written? He says he will go and get the results but he is working today so it will be  next week now  . My DP says I should ring and get an appointment with my doctor anyway but he told me he wanted a copy of the results so I don't know what to do as I don't want to waste either the doctors time or my time. My DP says he will give my doctor consent to ring his doctor, oh its all so confusing why didn't my DP just change doctors!

Good luck with the scan coles mammy!


----------



## Jacks girl

Hey girls

 to hear the red witch got you Kiteflyer and Rock and Rose. Good to hear you are staying so positive Kiteflyer. Yes house move went great thanks   we are settling in so well, love the new place. Our last house had such a bad vibe about it, alot of people said there was something not right about the feel of the place. Noticed that me and DH are getting on much better on the whole since we moved and are less stressed.

Well girls I am really hoping for some BFPs for you all to follow our friend Coles Mammy - congrats again hun 
So lots of positive vibes for the Baby dancing this month!

Must admit not looking forward to the HSG Wednesday, heard nothing back on Day 2/3 bloods which were on Monday but got a letter to say our appointment post all the tests with the Consultant is on 23rd January.

As I already have a son from my last relationship we are not entitled to free IVF or ICSI. Discussed this with hubster and have agreed to try alternative therapies to get pregnant naturally because of the centre's statistics for success with IVF and ICSI are not glittering. The tablets DH is taking for his epilepsy reduce his testerone levels so he is starting again on the Tribulus Terrestis and Multi vitamins and minerals. I am going to do Agnus Castus as it seems to have a positive effect on my progesterone levels and overall cycle. We are going to get some of Boots' own version of Pre-Seed and I am also going to start taking Flax Seed. I have started to lose weight with a high protein diet cutting the refined carbs and sugar out. My Dad's house is supposed to be completing soon (whole process has took 14 weeks with solicitors messing about) but once it does am planning to have some acupuncture as Dad is giving me a share from the house and to go see some Alternative practioners so looking at all the positive things we can do to help ourselves whilst waiting to see what the results of the tests are. Not trying this month due to tests but going to start afresh in November  so looking forward to starting my next AF which is something I have not said for two years or so lol.

Sorry for the 'me' post but with not trying this month, I am using my      to send loads of luck to you guys, tons of baby dust and loads of     and     for you all

Good luck lovely ladies    xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GeorgeT

Hello Ladies,
Hope you don't mind me crashing this thread.  I am new to ff and this is my very first post.  I am currently having a break from IVF after 2 failed attempts and DH and I are ttc naturally before starting our 2nd fresh cycle in January.  Been told it will be unlikely but not impossible.  I have been reading up on things that might help us concieve naturally but wondering if anything will make a difference or whether it is just down to chance (as DH keeps telling me).  Anyone got any miracle remedies or advice let me know.  Good luck to everybody and I hope to read about lots of natural BFP's over the next few months.


----------



## rockandrose

Hello George T, I'm quite new too! Everyone on here is so lovely, glad you have found it. Speaking of lovely people, thanks for the hugs girls, much appreciated. Am thinking positive - short cycle this time means ovulation will come round again quicker than expected. Hopefully.


----------



## weenster

Hi all, just another quick one from me ,,, Posting from my phone again! Sti plodding on, had 5 days of high now on my monitor, no sign of a peak but not really expecting it till mid week! Got a horrible chest infection at the mo - struggling to breathe but getting all prepped for serious bms!!! Off to dr to try to get an antibiotic, just hoPing this doesn't affect fertility!

Will catch up properly later when I'm on the laptop!

Weenster x


----------



## kittykins

Hi Girls special welcome to George T - you will find this site very supportive through good and bad x

Had a hectic weekend (well what I mean is we have tried all we can this month     ) house looks like a bomb site but other things just needed to be done      Monitor went from low on Thursday straight to peak on Friday and Saturday and high on Sunday - gone back to low today but got 'an extra attempt in'   .

Brummie - didn't know Boots did their own pre-seed might have to pop in there later to see if I can find it. 

Love and baby dust to each and every one of you x x x


----------



## HMB

Kittikins--sounds like we are in the same place !! Good luck!!

Darn, I wrote a long message and seems to be gone   Will do it again later....


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies. I've gone and brought the wrong ov sticks. I've got the normal ones instead of the digital smiley faces. So I'm not sure if I'm reading a positive or not because I understand the line has to be darker than the control line but when I've got a smiley face in the past I've looked at the lines and it hasn't always been the case!! Any help and advice would be great thanks xxxx


----------



## HMB

Ok, back to try to do my message that was mysteriously lost earlier  

Weenster- ask the Doc if the antibiotics have an effect on fertility, may be ok. I know that the antibiotics for UTI are fine as per my Doc and pharmacist. In any case get well soon, that's the key thing  

Rockandrose--sounds like ovuation is around the corner--good luck!

GeorgeT-- Welcome! I'm sure the others will give you more advice, but here's a start. But keep in mind, if you or DH have a specific problem, there are specific needs for you that can vary from the following.
1/do ovulation tests. It really helps to know when you are ovulation to target BMS. Get the box, it explains when to do them.
2/Timing. As per my Doc and books I've read, try to have BMS every other day starting after your AF is done, this assures that sperm is there at the right time no matter what while not depleting DH with too much BMS or risking lots of dead sperm if waiting 5+ days (he should masturbate during your AF, sorry for TMI). 
3/Since this thread is more about ovuation monitoring, I won't go into lots of details for other stuff. However, here is key advice: no smoking; your alcohol intake should not be more than 5 glasses of red wine/week & DH cannot binge drink (can eliminate sperm for up to 3 months); eat a healthy diet; eliminate sodas and no more than 2 cups of caffeine/day; vitamens; exercise is important although no marathons or trampolines  . 

Brummiemill--I am hoping to move soon too and have the same great feeling you are having  

Kiteflyer-- hope you got all the results back and have a productive mtg with your Doc ! I may do that fertility yoga dvd today.

It's ovulation time for me     

Hugs


----------



## HMB

Sweetcheeks: i use ovulation tests with only lines. Make sure the line is darker or exactly the same as the the control line, otherwise you aren't there yet. I have gone thru that a few times


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

HMB. Thankyou I will keep going then. One side of the line seems dark but the other side is lighter and faded  . How's things with you? xx


----------



## miraclex2

Everything crossed for you ladies this month
Lots of Love 
Andie x x x x x


----------



## kiteflyer

Sweetcheeks, I had that problem when I used them and I found out that if 50% of the line is darker then that's ok. maybe test again tonight and see what result you get?

HMB, my DP is working still and isn't off until Wednesday now so I still don't know what to do seems pointless to go without the results  . Hope your DP is up for plently of BMS this time  

Kittykins sounds like you were busy   now its the waiting game for you good luck  

Weenster your body will ovulate when it is ready. I had a really bad cold (think I caught man flu off my dp  ) last month when I should have ovulated and instead I ovulated a few days later when I was feeling better. So don't worry about it too much and concentrate on getting better  

Welcome George T! You have to keep trying you never know doctors aren't always right!  

Brummiemill good luck for Wednesday  

Afm I'm on day 7 so have absolutely nothing to report!


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi girls

Kitty kins its called Sasmar Concieve Plus and works on the same principle as Pre Seed. Hope you manage to find it ok. It retails about fifteen to sixteen quid. I am defo going to invest next month.

George T - I recommend trying anything. I am looking into seeing Alternative practioners after reading the stats on IVF on some of the girls' experiences who are on FF. I see more success stories from girls who have hung on in there and pulled out what seems like impossible odds. This thread has been lucky for one of the girls.Fx it will have the same for you!

Thanks Kiteflyer - Fx you will soon get the results you want to steer you in the right direction or give you some answers. Part of me is petrified of the uncomfortable feeling of the HSG and the rest of me is like bring it on - at least I will know more about what's going on!

Good luck to you HMB and Kitty kins. Fx

Love and babydust to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Brummiehill. Just wanted to let you know that when I had a HSG it didn't hurt or feel uncomfortable one bit. Everyone is different thou but fx that it will be the same for you. Also since having that my cycles started to reduce to 30 something days. When is yours? xx

Kiteflyer. Thanks for the advice Hun. Much appreciated. Worrying over now. I tested tonight and had two lines the same and luckily I found a digital stick left over so used the same sample and I got my smiley face. Yay  so told DP we need to bms in the morning. Didn't want to do tonight cuz we did last night! xx

HMB. Is it ovulation for you today? Got my smiley face just so ov should be happening tomorrow for me  xx

Kittykins. Good luck and hope you did enuf over the weekend xx

Weenster. Good luck with getting your peak xx

Georget. Welcome and good luck xx

AFM got my smiley face just so I can stop worrying!!  Just wondering ladies how often and when do you have bms after you get your smiley face or positive ov stick? xxx


----------



## GeorgeT

Thanks for all the advice and for making me feel so welcome  .  We have been ttc for 2 years now and our 2 IVF's have meant that I have been on medication for some of this time which I never think can be great for me.  Our problem is male factor.  DH borderline in motility, count and morphology.  I have tried ovulation sticks but I never continued because I seemed to have inconsistencies with my lines...prob cos I bough cheapies.  I'll try some better ones.  I have tried acupuncture which I will try again as it was more of an IVF treatment but the practitioner said he would do something different to help a natural cycle.  

Has anyone tried or does anyone recommend pre-seed?  Good luck everyone and thanks again x x


----------



## rockandrose

Please can I ask whether anyone else charts their body temperature? I have been recording mine for about four cycles now and it seems to be relatively straight forward, and have been using ovulation sticks too to make sure I know what is going on. I'd like to rely on BBT alone but am not sure as it seems to jump around a bit. What has anyone else found?  (PS I love finally being able to use those GCSE maths skills - bring on the graphs!)


----------



## HMB

Yeah Sweetcheeks !  . Hmmm, BMS as much as possible  . The box for your ovulation test usually says how many days you should BMS (corresponds to the strength of that particular test I guess or something), so go with that. Otherwise, I would go for it once on the day the test was positive and the next 2 days as well. xx


----------



## miraclex2

Hi HMB how are you? x x


----------



## HMB

Coles mammy and gang -- all find here, I am in 2ww officially  . Just trying to plan exercise and fun things this week and next. I have acupuncture on Thursday. OTD is officially Oct 21. Voilà! So nothing much from me for the time being, just following how you all are doing and chiming in occasionally.


----------



## Jacks girl

Hey hey girls

Hiya sweetcheeks how u doing hun? Yeah D day is tomorrow lol. Thanks for the words of support and encouragement, been reading about all the benefits of HSG, like conception rates after etc but I know that only happens in some cases but I figure what the hey its worth a chance haha! Going to pop some Feminax 20 mins before the procedure for to help ease any possible discomfort. Apparently the procedure gives one a bit of a clean out so I figure its a bit like a service on a car forgive the pun, it all helps. Sweetcheeks good to hear you got the OPK stick thing sorted out - hope you catch the eggy! 

HMB good luck with everything, I agree sometimes the best thing to do is to cruise along and do the quality things in life - it helps you live from day today because let's face it in this game; we can become so bogged down in wanting to have a baby we forget to live for the here and now. I am trying to remember the last time I went a huge period of time without thinking of TTC - seems like a life time ago. Now its all I seem to think about lol 

Rock and Rose - right when I joined FF I started to chart - not doing it now so much, but planning to in November again if the mood takes me otherwise might leave it till after Christmas because our Consultant appointment isn't till 24 January. Need to get a new BBT tho - the dog chewed it!!!

GeorgeT - I have DH on Tribulus Terrestis, from Holland and Barrett, to help his count as I suspect its not great as he has been taking Sodium Valproate most of his life for Epilepsy. He has his Semen Analysis booked in for 19th October. He has always had a low sex drive again apparently this goes hand in hand with a low sperm count even in cases of non-epileptic males. Tribulus apparently also balances male hormones and is a generally good male tonic. One upshot is it has made him more frisky which is much better for TTC   I am going to give the Sasmar Concieve Plus which is the Brit version of pre-seed next cycle. I figured what they hey if it helps!

Fx for all of you goes. How you feeling Coles Mammy hun? Hope it is all going well 

Baby dust to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jacks girl

Me again! Just had HSG and it was fine!!!! Little bit of a weird teeny pain and been a bit crampy since I got back but I am taking the pain killers and have got the hot water bottle out. They didn't tell me how things looked but I presume there was no tubal blockage as I had no pain either side as the dye went through

So for me its sofa, TV, making DH run round and a glass of vino later! Radiologists orders lol 

Baby dust to all

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi brummiemill. Glad your hsg was ok. I never had no pain and my tubes wasn't blocked so fx it's the same for you. I like the sound of the vino   xx


----------



## HMB

that's great brummiemil. I had to take meds before and maybe after the HSG. I got my results on the spot, the Doc explained it to me. Just ring up the clinic tomorrow and ask when you can pick them up. xx


----------



## Jacks girl

Thanks Sweetcheeks and HMB - feel ok today but very tired last night. Feeling better today though, work gave me an extra day off so am going to put my feet up and relax.

I phoned yesterday and asked if I could have some details of my Day 3 bloods and they said I could not know anything till my next clinic appointment which is the 23rd January!!!!!   surely I am legally entitled to ask before then.

Do you think I should write in for the result? 

Anyway how are you both? 

Best wishes

Laura xxxxxxx


----------



## HMB

brummiemill--they should also give you the results of your HSG. I am not in the UK, so i don't know exactly how it works, but that sounds odd that you have to wait until Jan  . Probably writing a letter would work. Hopefully one of the other ladies will write how to deal with this prob for you. In France, the labs always send the results to the patient AND  the Doc. Sometimes the version for the Doc is more detailed. In some cases, I have gotten results before the Doc here! Of course, for the urgent bloods & scan during stimms, the Doc receives the bloods before me by courrier just a couple hours after I did it  .He has had them for our discussion after the scan most of the time. Some things do work well here  . For the HSG, I got copies of the scan/xray photos and a report. That Doc explained everything to me right after he did the HSG. 

Nothing new to report from other than my vitamins seem to be missing in the mail 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## kiteflyer

On the phone so a quickie! My dp rang yesterday to pick up a copy of his results for me to take to my doctor but he wasn't allowed them until the doctor said so! Which didn't happen yesterday and now he is back at work so we will have to wait till next week now I'm so angry!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Brummiemill. What area are you in? Sounds like you could be close to me cuz that's exactly what happened to me!! I had hsg and bloods done in deb and I didn't find out the results until my app which was may!!! Silly bug they said its procedure x

Kiteflyer. Grrr the system is so silly sometimes x

Hmb. Hi x

Afm. My next app has come through the post. It's 20th jan which is when I would of finished clomid and it's to discuss ovarian drilling. Anyone had this?  
Cd 18 for me today and I have a question about temps. Could you take alook below please and tell me when you think I ovulated? 

Cd15 - 36.2 (positive ov stick)
Cd16 - 36.2
Cd17 - 36.4
Cd18 - 36.6

Thankyou

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Sweetcheeks i would say cd 16


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Thanks kiteflyer cuz I would if said cd 17 but it's good to know other people's view  xxx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hey folks

Thanks for the advice   I think I will write in....Sweetcheeks I am in Shropshire. In some ways this fertility clinic is so good at getting all the tests done just naff on communication lol

Kiteflyer I agree with you about Sweetcheeks OV date. Sorry to hear about your frustration hun  fx its sorted asap for you xx

HMB I hope those vitamins turn up soon

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Brummiemill. I'm in Shropshire to   xx


----------



## Jacks girl

I am in Telford what a small world....

xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

It is a small world cuz I live there to!!!!   xx


----------



## HMB

Brummiemill and Sweetcheeks-what excellent news  , neighbors ! Now you can team up and figure out how to get copies of your test results out of the clinic there sooner.

Zita West has amazing customer service. I sent an email today, got a great reply from them and they are sending a new package for free  . Awesome! Hopefully I'll get in Monday. 

CD 16, Kiteflyer? Interesting. I would always bet on your estimate, if I was betting  .  You are the pro! ...sorry to hear you are still caught in a delay with DP's results  . Really hope it gets sorted next week.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi girls 3dpo for me today and I'm getting af pains  don't normally get them this early. It's quiet today. Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hallo, hallo people

Right Sweetcheeks what dya reckon how shall we get these result out of these tight fisted NHS types lol? Tag team   3dpo pains mmmmmm sounds interesting, could something good be going on?

HMB glad to hear vitamins are now winging their way to you.

No sign of ovulation for me, mind you I am supposed to b being good till next period but then DH has been winking at me today lol so think I am in for some BMS later. Its the Tribulus - I can recommend it girls haha! Helps keep the DHs and DPs in the mood  

Back to charting next month and trying again.

Its Friday people yayayayay  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hello lovely ladies! Time to catch up properly as I have time to get on my pc!

brummiemill glad your hsg was ok but its rubbish you have to wait so long for the results! Why not get some bms in it can't do any harm  ! My dp does not need any help in that department if I gave him anything I don't think I would be able to walk lol!!!  

Sweetcheeks my temperatures rises like that most months. Once we start making progesterone our temperatures go up and we don't do that until after ovulation so you ovulated sometime on day 16. Do you use fertility friend? I use the free version and also have it on my phone so its easy to enter my temperature as soon as I take it. I hope this cycle is successful for you  

HMB I wish I lived in Paris now if you get the results posted to you that sounds great! How is this cycle going for you? Hope it works!  

GeorgeT I use pre-seed its runny stuff and you don't need as much as they say! I am going to try conceive plus when I run out though.

Rockandrose I chart my bbt and don't use sticks anymore but charting only really tells you that you have ovulated not that you are about too. I do check my cm too so I have a clue that ovulation is on its way so its up to you really. I just like to know I have ovulated as we always get plenty of bms in  .

Hello to anyone I have missed!  

Afm I must be getting close to ovulating as my cm is getting wetter so hopefully I will be joining the 2ww! Oh and I'm not far away from sweetcheeks and brummiemill as I'm in Stoke-on-Trent, different PCT though who hardly fund anything


----------



## Jacks girl

Hallo all

Wow Kiteflyer once again its a small world. My Dad has just moved to Trentham!

Well so much for me saying I had no signs of OV - I spoke too soon lol. I had already decided to take your advice Kiteflyer as you say it can't do any harm and sat there talking to my pregnant friend (they arrived unexpectedly from our local where they had been having dinner) I had a sudden pain near my ovaries so much so I said 'Ow'. I thought it was a really bad bit of wind as I had just eaten Chilli lol 

Then it happened again!

Later that night my DH said during a certain activity (sorry if TMI) "Well I think you are either ovulating or at least near". Sure enough CM today is optimal so it looks as though I have. Got two loads of BMS in so you never know - its not over till the Big Opera Singer sings!

oooooo Kiteflyer that sounds promising.

How is everyone else?

Hope you all had a good weekend girls  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weenster

Hi Peeps,

Sorry I've been awol for ages again, just find posting from my phone so tricky!

Glad to hear all the BMS seems to be going well, we could all be on the 2ww together .......  I had a peak on Thurs then Friday, so fingers crossed!  Mind you was dh's bday at the weekend, and had a night out Fri too, with a wee bit of alcohol.  Normally round about peak there's no alcohol, but as dh says look at all those drunken one night stands that result in a baby!  

Take care everyone!

Weenster x


----------



## kittykins

Good luck Weenster with the 2ww - I caved in today and tested got a very definite BFN     DH tries to be upbeat and said I am testing way to early (6 days till OTD) doesn't seem long to me but when he said well its practically another week and I should stay      Think I need to see the     !

Coles Mammy how many DPO were you when you got your BFP? 

Wish I hadn't tested now - feel flat now and DH only just left for work so long day for me. 

x x x


----------



## miraclex2

I'm not sure when I ovulated but got loads of BFN until 3 days before AF was due, and that was faint, i agree with your dp its very early to be testing huni x x

Got my scan at 9.30 and feeling terrified    x

good luck to all you ladies hope to see some BFPs very soon from you all x


----------



## weenster

Oh good luck Coles Mammy, we are all rooting for you on here!

Kittykins, with DS i peed on a stick every day after et (bad I know, and cost a bloody fortune!!!) but didn't get a positive till 3 days before OTD due (11 days past 2 day transfer, so guessing that this would be around 13 DPO?)  Don't give up hope yet .....  And as the clinic said to me, the cheapo early pregnancy tests (the ones that detect over 10 rather than 25 or 50) are too sensitive that they often don't show until well after others.  They said to me that something like first response, that measures over 25mg is the best, although after having my miscarriage earlier this year and having to test loads to finally get a BFN i found the ones from Tesco best.  Keeping everythign crossed for you!

Here's to a good start to the week COles Mammy and a good end to the week with you Kittikins!

Weenster x


----------



## kittykins

Weenster - been there and done that with the sticks after a miscarriage - took ages to get back to a BFN, never been so pleased to see a BFN before!

Coles Mammy - thinking about you hun wishing you all the best. 

Thanx girls - makes me feel slighly more optimistic - don't have PMT yet which is a good sign for me!!! (and for DH who gets the brunt of it too)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I just don't feel anything really - just know we couldn't have done anymore this month!  !  !  

x x x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies

Colesmammy. Good luck with your scan Hun xx

Kittykins. Fingers x it changes in a few days xx

Weenster. Hi xx

AFM. Yesterday at 5dpo, when i woke and went to the toilet, sorry if tmi, when I wiped there was red blood there, I wiped 3 times and this happened so i decided to check internally and nothing was there  I wiped again and nothing. Has anyone else had this before?  There's a huge part of me that wants it to be implantation but I'm thinking maybe not cuz it seems to early.  I had af type pains since 2dpo but since the show yesterday morning I've had no pains and my boobs are no longer sore   my temp also dipped by .1 yesterday morning and this it has increased by .1 to what it has been since ovulation but I would of thought it would of increased more? What do you guys think? xxx


----------



## HMB

Hahaha! We are all on and posting at once today  . My first "draft" got lost, so here goes again!  

Sweetcheeks, it v well could be implantation. Kiteflyer will know about the temp thing. It's way too early to test. Try to relax hun  

Coles mammy, you are having the scan now as I write!   it goes well for you. Please let us know, we are here to support you.  

Kittykins, sorry about the early test result, but as the Coelsmammy and Weenster said, it's better to wait until 3 days early or until OTD. It's too early. I think we have the same OTD, Friday  . I MIGHT test Wed, but I don't even have a test yet, will have to buy one.

Weenster, you certainly seem to have made a good start for the 2ww!  . And you too Brummiemill & Kiteflyer    

AFM, as i said I think I am on the same sched as Kittykins there. Started to have tugs down there yesterday. (.)(.) are bigger and sensitive (have been since ovulation although more so now). Hoping those darn vitamins come today  

Cheers


----------



## miraclex2

Hi ladies one gorgeous heartbeat ws seen I am 6+5, when I walked into the room the sonographer must have thought I had gone   I burst into tears I was terrified, had external   tummy scan and there was my bean with a strong heartbeat sooooooo happy x

Good luck to you all i really am    for some BFPs this month x x


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi brummiemill it is a small world! I grew up in Shrewsbury so I could also count as a Shropshire lass like you and sweetcheeks lol! Glad you got some bms in I hope you are lucky  

Coles mammy glad all was well with your scan  

Weenster your DH is right but then look at all the (I shall be polite here) drug users that get pg we aren't going to follow their example are we! Everything in moderation is the way I think  

Kittykins I agree with everyone else you have tested far too early try to hold off until your AF is due  

Sweetcheeks I guess it could be implantation bleeding if you also got a temperature dip . I don't know why it would be too early when you Google stuff like that they only show you averages don't they? I really hope it is a good is for you  

HMB wait until test day  ! I know its hard but I have everything crossed for you  . 

AFM nothing really to report, I was not good at taking my temperatures this weekend! Was so desperate for the toilet when I woke up on Saturday I forgot to do it before moving  . And then on Sunday my dear dear partner had left 2 alarms on his phone so I was woke up at 3.45am then 6am and then 7.30am when my alarm went off for him to actually get up for work  . So I never got the recommended 3 hours solid sleep as we had gone to bed late as he finished work about 11pm on Saturday and we had a bit of a chill out and then some bms  . So my temperatures are a bit all over the place! Oh well hopefully I have ovulated and we got enough bms in as my temperature was up today   and my (.)(.)s are aching already!

Good luck everyone


----------



## weenster

Congrats Coles mammy, here's hoping we're all following you soon!

weenster x


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi girls

Phew....(sighs with relief)...Coles Mammy glad the scan went well hun was routing for you when I saw your post about the time of the scan. I am so chuffed it went so well, I love success stories on this TTC journey, it gives the rest of us inspiration to carry on going even when sometimes we feel like the odds are stacked against us.

Haha thanks Kiteflyer. No way - it is a small world! Glad you got some BMS in . Maybe missing your temps might be a good thing.....might the first month for a while that you haven't missed temps be the lucky one? It would be funny and really cool if that was the case. Loads of      and   for you!

Looks like loads of us will be on the 2ww together then haha talk about cycle buddies galore. We can keep each other sane. CD16 for me today and nothing to report apart from feel shattered but think that's down to work more than anything. One week till half term could really do with the break from work to just be me for a bit and not stress about the day job. I just want to have some days out, do some baking with DS and go costume shopping for my cousin's Halloween party. Worked out will be due for AF around All Hallows lol!

Kitty kins I agree resist the temptation to test   lol. Fx it may actually be a   result later on in the days to come and you HMB - you're chilled out so you have to set us a good example lol  

Weenster - sounds a good start to me! Sweetcheeks - I have the same notion as HMB - it could be possible signs of implantation - a good site to look at but be careful of obsessing is that one on pregnancy symptoms and the days past ovulation. HMB - don't want to 'put the mockers on it' as we say down our way but those sounds like some interesting developments to me.

Right ladies will love you and leave you - everyone sounds really positive which is lovely, hopefully we can add to that with some BFPs.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachel petch

Hi girls, CD19 today, think i ov over weekend, keep getting these throbbing like pains just inside me tmi, i know, and had ov pains from sat night, i go for an ultrasound scan on wed just to make sure everything is ok inside before i start tx in Feb.. Coles mammy so chuffed for ya hun xx PMA to everyone! xxx


----------



## jen-v

Hello ladies, can I join you? We're ttc naturally for a bit whilst waiting for next ivf, and I feel like I've forgotten my own body's patterns after all the infertility stuff! Just ovulated, I think. Just bought clearblue fertility monitor for next month - looks more complicated than I thought - is anyone using this too? Might need some advice   jen-v x


----------



## kiteflyer

Welcome jen-v  . Lots of lovely ladies on this board use CBFM and I'm sure will answer any questions you have so don't be afraid to ask!

Son I hope your wrong and you get a BFP good luck  

brummiemill good luck I think your right lots of us are on the 2ww this time  

Rachel good luck with your scan tomorrow  

Afm my dp was meant to be off today so I thought he would go and pick up his results but no he went to work, finished at 3pm and is now messing around with his van  . I am sooooo mad it was his idea for us to try for a baby but now things aren't as easy as when he had his DD with his ex he doesn't seem bothered! I feel like I will never know whats wrong and therefore will never get any tx  . I just want someone to give me a hug and tell me it will all be ok, like my dad did when I was a kid  as it use to work then! Lol! Still I'm trying to stay positive as we did get plenty of BMS in so I might be lucky who knows! Oh and my brother text and called me auntie, is that some odd way of telling me they have had their baby a month early?   Who knows!!!!

Hello to all you lovely ladies


----------



## rachel petch

Kiteflyer; Cheers hun sending you     .Men can be twats sometimes!!!   

Jen-v; Welcome hunny ask away!!

Son      Hoping for bfp! Lotsa luck xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Oh great I am an aunty and I can go to the maternity ward and visit right now how on earth will i get the strength to cope with that! HELP!


----------



## kittykins

Hi Jen

I use the CBFM - I can assure you that if I use it then it is not complicated!    When I first got mine I panicked totally about it because it seemed so technical - my DH read it and then told me in simple terms how it worked - please let me know if I can be of any help to you.  

Kite wish I could make it all better for you hun, I really do.     

Rachel and Son - welcome to you both x x x 

Coles Mammy - made up for you hun - thought about you all morning x x x 

HMB - gl if you decide to test early tomorrow. 

Love to everyone - will try and catch up later - just got to turn the roast spuds in the oven and stir the onion gravy     

x x x


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi gang

mmmmmm roast potatoes and onion gravy sounds delish but both banned items for me at the mo with my diet kitty kins....enjoy   xxxxx

Welcome newbies  to the forum

Kiteflyer with you on this one hun I told u the other day about the pregnant friend who came to see us the other day. She is the wife of me and DH's best friend from our teenage years and my SIL is also pregnant AGAIN just swallow hard, smile sweetly, say congrats and then have a good cry when you get home hun. Huge        from me. I will say it for you "It's not fair and why is it never us, why does it never go our way?"  I am going to keep my FX that its going to happen for you really soon  and wish you lots of baby dust    . Men have no idea what its like for us sometimes, my DH can be like that sometimes  and if I didn't need them so bad, I could really go for kicking him in the knackers sometimes lmao   

AFM situation with my Dad's house sale is dragging on and on which is a major pain in the behind  as I could really do with my share pretty soon or its going to be a very spartan Christmas with one or two things car and house related . In other news, DH has got to take his semen sample in tomorrow and it will be Day 21 bloods on Friday. Then sitting there drinking me coffee this morning I realise like an   that I have scheduled some outside trainers to come into work the same time as my internal ultrasound. So that's a call to the Unit to reschedule - what's betting it puts the Consultant appointment back. To be fair have given up worrying about the tests as we can't afford IVF at the moment anyhow.

But despite the impending doom and gloom of crappy house sales and money am actually pretty bright and cheerful lol as its holiday for me next week with DS!!!!!      only three more days of work left....yippeeee!

Huge      to those in need of it and sticky baby dust to all           

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kittykins

Brummie - they were slimming world roasties and gravy!  I too am on the dreaded diet!  Thank goodness for Frylight and being a vegetarian I can fill up on potatoes, rice and pasta!

Kiteflyer - been thinking about you during the night - just not sleeping at the mo. 

HMB -        

AFM - retested today - another BFN - I know it could still be too early but it's DH's 40th today and it would have been the ideal present for him.    AF due anytime between Friday and Monday so still got about 5% positivity!

Love to everyone - must get ready for work - training today as working 3 days next week and then hopefully going back 2 days a week permanently. 

Love to everyone. 

x x x


----------



## HMB

Welcome Son and Jen.  

Kittykins, I tested early too, today and it was BFN  . So will test again on Friday-Saturday. Hope we are both lucky and just have cheeky embryos     

Kiteflyer, sorry about DP being a pain, sigh. When it come down to it, they are all sensitive about their fertility...he's probs not in a hurry to get the results even though it is probs good news. Sounds like things are lined up well for you this month anyway  

Hiya Coles mammy, Brummiemill, rachel, sweetcheeks & weenster.

Went to a concert last night which was so fun!! Really took my mind of things


----------



## Lar2402

Good Morning Ladies,

Hope you don't mind if l join you?

My cycle is a bit crappy at the moment and to be honest don't know where l am?

My story,  saw a lady Gp about 6 weeks ago and said she is sure l have low progesterone, 2 early heartbreaking miscarriages, my periods getting longer every month my last AF lasted 10 days of which the first 5 days were just spotting.  She was sure enough she felt l didn't need to have the 21 day bloods.  That very cycle l didn't ovulate - no positive on my OPK and ovulations normally aggrevates my IBS - but nothing.  I'm not 4 -5 days late for period but kind of exected.  BFN yesterday morning  

Will l just (hopefully) ovulate in the next couple of weeks?  Any advice would be great  

So Ladies my plan, l've unwrapped my brand new ClearBlue Fertility Monitor and start testing tomorrow and fingers crossed get a peak reading over the next few weeks.  I started monitoring my BBT over the last week and started taking Agnus Catus last night.  I've been taking high strengh Vit B complex for the last 6 weeks already.

Sending youlots of luck 

Carley


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hmb. It is abit early but fingers crossed you get a bfp at the end of the week xxx

Kittykins. Same for you. Praying that your result changes on otd xx

I'm driving myself crazy. Keep checking on here then I look at my temp graph hundreds of times and then I google like mad! Got my hopes up yesterday cuz my temp sifted again by 0.1 yesterday morning but this morning it has gone down by 0.1 grrr. I've read if you don't have a third thermal shift during 7-10dpo you'll get a bfn  my temps look like there struggling so I have no hope  xx


----------



## SamJ

hi ladies

Just thought i would say hi, will join you for a while until we get the go ahead for our FET .

so until then,its just me and my womanlog app - just a guestimate of ovulation date really.

May dust the CBFM down at next cycle, or hopefully not   

Lar2402 - girl at work got pg at 45 after taking the agnus castus for three months - good luck
SJ


----------



## kiteflyer

Thanks for all the kind words ladies it has really helped me   big     to you all!

kittykins I woke up about 02.30 last night and couldn't get back to sleep not great when you have to be up at 04:45 for work  . I had even listened to the Zita West cd before going to sleep but it didn't have the normal relaxing effect. Its great for helping you drift off normally you should try it. Still   for you!

brummiemill you made me laugh! Still he has gone for his results now so he better come back with them  . The hospital was not as bad as I feared small bays and everyone had curtains round so I only had to see my niece. There was a breast feeding nurse there going "let auntie have a hold" so I had too   still she didn't cry so that's a bonus  . Did your  DH get his semen sample done? I do  hope so. And I hope you managed to re-schedule your scan with out it causing problems. Fingers crossed your Dad' house sale goes though very soon its  always a worry as people  mess it right until the end  

HMB I'm sorry you have had a BFN but there is still time for that to change I'm really hoping it does  

Welcome Lar and samJ  

sweetcheeks I don't think everyone gets a third thermal shift so as long as they remain above the cover line don't worry too much as there is still hope  . 

Afm feeling much better than I thought had a bit of a cry now and again but am staying positive and calm as much as possible as I'm in the 2ww. Big thanks to you all again


----------



## stoney1

Hi all, hope you don't mind me joining you on here! can sympathise with all of you. been ttc for 10 and a half months, ever since got married last december. thought it would happen lilke that - everyone I know seems to have taken one or two tries! AF all over the place, thought I'd settled down as had three months of 35-38 days, then last month went up to 52/53. was devastated as thought might be it! now started ovulation sticks and have not had positive and am on day 25   been to doctors twice, basically been told come back after year/18 months. DH wonderful but doesn't truly understand that disappointment every month. I'm starting refelxology next week, so trying to be positive. this website been a godsend in just one day too! looking forward to hearing all your success stories and advice   will offer the same to anyone else if I can. hugs to you all. xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Just a quick one. What's Angus castus? xx


----------



## stoney1

hey,
agnus castus is natural herb you can get from holland and barrett that is meant to be good for fertility, and getting ovulation back on track xx


----------



## kittykins

Hello my lovely ladies

Work was okay!  

Kite - I had drop off to sleep no problem but for the last few weeks I am awake at 1am (albeit 1.13am  1.11am  or 1.18am it is always around that time then everything goes round and round and round.  I got up to the loo at 3.38am this morning and thought yes, this is it I am weeing more - thats why I had to test for DH's b/day - well he has finally caught me up to the big 40 so thought it would be a lovely prezzie for him.

So how much Agnus Cactus is recommended?

Lar, Sam and Stoney - hello and a huge welcome to you all x x x 

HMB - got everything crossed for you hun. 

x x x


----------



## Jacks girl

Hallo peeps  

Well its CD18 nothing glamorous to report from me - except I feel so bloody tired mind it could have something to do with getting up early to 'help' DH with his test lol. What a rush to get that done, get him in the car with sample   tucked in his pocket so it was next to his body temp, get me and DS in my car and get on the way to hospital/school run and work respectively. Had to come home this afternoon early as I was so tired and grotty . Luckily I had management time so they let me out! Last couple of nights have had a few headaches and feeling grotty has kept me from going to sleep as well as usual, so think that has not helped. Don't think its indicative of any lucky symptoms just more the change in the weather. 

Thanks Kiteflyer hun - yes got scan rebooked for about 9 days after original date and so far so good it has not affected the consultant date!  No news on the house today unfortunately tho but thanks for the positive vibes hun - it has been an added source of stress on top of TTC and tests. Here is hoping your DP gets his tests results from the clinic ok so you can move forward.   Glad I made you laugh tho and glad hospital was not as bad as you feared still big       though!

Kitty kins mmmm may have to google the slimming world roast potatoes and onion gravy lol. In response to your query Holland and Barrett's Agnus is about the best. Are 400mg and you are supposed to take four a day but I only take two which seems to regulate my cycle and my temps when using it have been really good. My LP is also good when taking Agnus. I only take two with my prenatal in the morning so I don't run any risk of OHS - overstimulation of the ovaries. Its part of my current action plan along with the Conceive Plus stuff and hopefully acupuncture and hynotherapy when I can afford it.

Stoney welcome and welcome Lars and Sam. Stoney my friend is a reflexologist - Zita West highly recommends reflexology. Hopefully that will help. Indeed I was saying to the other girls only the other week how many success stories you here on FF with alternative therapies as opposed to all the frustrating set backs of modern medicine. I am trying the alternative route as I have decided unless the findings for IVF are conclusive, me and DH can't really afford and don't really fancy the idea of tons of hormone drugs. Sam dust down the monitor hun - every little helps! Lars you are doing everything possible to help yourself hun. Once agnus castus has been in your system for a period of three months its starts to regulate the cycle and help maintain progesterone at good levels. It is a slow acting herb but a potent one so it is important you are consistent with it. It's nicknamed Nature's Clomid tho!

Sweetcheeks stay positive hun - step away from the google lol. We are all guilty of it! It is not over till the fat lady with the red dress, cape and witches hat (oh and the devils horns!) sings    Lots of     

Hi Rachel, Son, Weenster, Coles Mammy, HMB and to anyone else I may have missed 

Babydust and sticky vibes to all!        

Lauz xxxx


----------



## stoney1

Kittykins and Lauz, lovely to hear from you! know what you mean about google - the devil's work. reckon I've typed in 'am I pregnant, signs of pregnancy, implantation bleeding or period' about a billion times! am determined not to do that this month.... 
thanks, am looking forward to reflexology. do you recommend the zita west book? Hope you are ok....?
anyone recommend when to go to docs if ovulation sticks say negative all this month? should I try again? have been to docs twice already and beginning to feel like neurotic mad woman!!! will be year of ttc in december. hope to hear lots of your lovely success stories soon.
xxxxx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi Stoney

Yes Zita West's book is a fab and supportive handbook really to all things Fertility and Conception related. There is a seller on ebay who sells good but second hand copies. Ditto and amen to that - that has been some of the searches I have run in the past with good old googles!

It all depends on your age I think with when Docs will help. I am 30 and been trying for 2 years so when I went it was like no questions asked, bumpf referred to hospital. Reflexology and Agnus should help to stimulate ovulation and regulate cycle. From the times I have down OPK and monitored my OV signs it appears for months after I had the implant taken out I was having annovulatory cycles. Since I started the Agnus this does not seem to be a problem anymore. 

Hopefully you will fall into the statistics of most people where they get pregnant just within the year of TTC! The average couple take 6 months to a year. There is two months of OV till its a year! So don't lose hope. Yoga is also very good for balancing mind and body - ask my friend HMB on here!

AFM my DH takes sodium valproate for his medical condition, so I like to think with me and him its taking us a wee bit extra cos our bodies have to sort themselves out. We are just taking the vits and the fertility supplements (he is on Tribulus Terrestis) until nature takes its course  

Hope that helps xxxxxxx


----------



## stoney1

Hi,
oooh, I may have a look on ebay then, thanks for that. I'm 32, DH is 35.... so I know we're still young(ish!) but want to get cracking. Thanks, am clinging onto that one year thing. but realistically I have only one more chance this year, due to irregular AF, and that's even if I'm ovulating at all. am going to try and get some agnus castus this weekend. but not sure there's a bloomin g holland and barrett near me!!! am so impatient....! off to see very good friend's new baby soon - am so thrilled for her but terrified going to be sobbing mess too! xxx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi Stoney

Well the good news is that in six months you can start fertility tests! On the Holland and Barrett front you can order online. 

My advice get a BBT thermo off ebay and some OPKs if you haven't already and really want to go for it. Tribulus Terrestis can also be used for regulating irregular cycles as well. 

I recommend a good detox, some reflexology, some yoga anything like that, that will help restore eqilibrium and go from there.

Good luck with the visit to see your friend. Know the feeling have a pregnant SIL and a pregnant best mate at the moment, who keep telling me it will happen soon for me lol.   I know they mean well but its like yeah that's easy for them to say 

Good luck with it all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

Wow, I've only been away for a few days and things have moved on so much on here!  Welcome to all the newbies - they're a great bunch on here!

Stoney, I used to have really irregular AF due to PCOS - no AF for about 9 months after coming off the pill so went to Dr who was great and did blood tests to confirm.  I got clomid from the hospital (eventually!  Like you I was classed too young at 27!)but didn't work for me.  However started Metformin and cycles now fairly regular - 32 - 34 days.  Also,  don't mean to be nosey, but are you overweight?  I was at that time and the dr said that this can have an effect on AF - basically losing 5% of your body weight can help regulate things .....  Sorry if I've offended you.

Brummy, I'm around the same stage as you this cycle, reckon I'm 5dpo and absolutely nothing to report!  Good luck with dh's tests ....  I know my dh thinks this is the worst part of all the treatment.  Even when I was going in for EC, all he could talk about in the car to the clinic was his part!  They're a nightmare, eh?

Kittykins, I might try to angus cactus stuff too, nothing ventured, nothing gained eh

HMB and Sweetcheeks, big good luck hugs to you ......  Hopefully it's just too early for you and your bfp will come soon!  Kiteflyer big hugs to you too!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM nothing to report.  Am about 6 dpo and no twinges, feelings or anything .......  On a positive note have an appointment at the fertility clinic next Wednesday.  I'm really not sure what to expect from that as I'm not elligable for any treatment on the NHS as I already have DS.  I think my GP saw the state I was in after my miscarriage and thought I better refer her somewhere!  I've got my wee list of questions ready though.  My BFP in March really threw me as I'd always been told I couldn't conceive naturally due to my complicated anatomy and PCOS.  So wanting to ask if this BFP was a one off miracle, or if things have changed?  Also wanting to ask about Progesterone.  I had day 21 bloods done (or day 27 for my cycle!) and they were around 40 so think this should be ok.  However have been pregnant 3 times now, and both miscarriages have been without progesterone and have bled early on.  However IVF pregnancy was successful and had pessaries.  And not sure about things like Aspirin.  When i miscarried the nurse mentioned to me that this could be an option, and my 'product' was extremely clotty.  At the time I really did not understand what she meant, (and tbh was a bit taken aback that she'd referred to my darling baby as clotty......)

Anyway have babbled on for long enough .....  Take care everyone!

Weenster x


----------



## kiteflyer

Just a quickie as I'm at work on my phone but my dp got his results! I don't really understand them lol but i will ring the doctor's later. I'm excited now lol


----------



## stoney1

Morning!
Brummiemill, thanks for the advice - will order online. sorry to be ignorant, but what's tribulus terrestis?? Feel for you with pregnant people all around you. I know, they all mean well, but sometimes just want to scream! Everyone keeps telling me different things, but I wonder as they've obviously never needed help, etc. 
Weenster, lovely to meet you! of course you haven't offended me. I lost weight for my wedding last year and have put bit on this year, so have joined the gym. Am not massively overweight, average clothes size 14-16, but would like to shift a stone or something. have quit smoking, stopped drinking diet drinks and caffeine (mostly anyway, still enjoy a cuppa some days), after xmas it'll be alcohol I cut out completely. How are things with you then?
Kiteflyer, god luck with the results!
Stoney
xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Kiteflyer. Good luck with dp results xx

Weenster. I have pcos but clomid has worked for me, well it's making me ovulate but I'm not getting pregnant grrr so it makes me think why!!! I'm in the same boat as you because I have a DD so I'm limited to what the nhs can offer me. They have mentioned ovarian drilling. Have you had this? I think if I decide to have this op that will be my last chance to conceive. Sometimes I think shall I put all this behind me and concentrate on my DD, I'm not saying I don't concentrate on her I mean spoil her even more because I do cherish every moment with her. Because I'm finding it difficult to conceive I'm also thinking was DD a miracle. How old is your DS?  xx

Brummiemill. I think I'm going to order on line  what do you take from holland and Barrett, just the Angus cactus? I take pregcare conception but thinking I should be taking other stuff aswell. When do you get dp results back? xx

Hi to everyone else xx

Afm. I'm 9dpo today and have no twinges or nothing!!! Question for you ladies, I took my temp as soon as I woke this morning and it was 36.7. I lay in bed for about 5 or 10 minutes and decided to take it again to see what it would read and it was 36.5   I hadn't spoke or got out of bed since taking it the first time so I took it again and it was 36.5 again. Which reading should I record? And why would it drop 10 minutes later? xxx


----------



## kittykins

BFN on CLDigi - gutted - emailed Bourn Hall to see what the waiting list is to go private 

x x x


----------



## HMB

Hiya all!  

I def missed a lot yesterday here,  . Not sure where to start  

A very warm welcome to the newcomers  . 

Weenster-I'm sure they can at least test you, bloods & scan, even if they are being meanies about help. Insist on tests. You could try pushing hormone stimms too, if they won't put you forward for IVF etc. You may not need that tho.

Heehee, so many questions and great discussion. Think I'll just add a little bit more. 
-I also did an action plan. I think it helps you. I read books, this site, got Doc advice and formed my plan. I broke it down into phases of the cycle (4 phases).
- Yoga is very helpful for blood circulation and flexibility and also for relaxing and meditating. During AF and ovulation or when over stressed, do fertility yoga or hatha yoga. There is a nice fertility yoga dvd out there by Brenda Strong.
- Exercise is really important. It gets rid of toxins, circulates the blood etc. Obvioulsy in moderation. No trampolines after ovulation, as per my acupuncture Doctor,  
- I first heard about agnus castus on FF, but it is in the 2 books I own, Zita West and another called Making Babies. My Acu Doc recommended taking until CD 21 of the cycle, in other words until implantation time. Then start again at AF. It really, really helps balance hormones. It's wonderful. I felt a change right away, but it takes 3 months for it to fully be in swing, like most things.
-Ovulation tests are great, really narrows down things. My Docs also recommend having BMS every other day during pre-ovulation time (after AF until the day after ovulation) at least. 
-A year is not long, if you are under 35. Once you hit the one year mark and still not preggers, go to the GYN and demand bloods, scan. Maybe they will also sign you up for the HSG too. 
-For those having mc probs, I know that ladies here on FF have been given meds to take during there cycle. I think its Metmorfin, but i could be wrong. Whatever it is, the purpose to prevent that from happening.
-Try to ad lots of (unsalted- nuts and seeds to your routine. Also Goji berries are supposed to be amazing for fertility as per Zita West.  Eating healthy really can make a difference both to the woman and man. Besides you will look and feel fantastic  . MUST have more veggies than starch. Period. Forget sodas. Limit caffeinated tea and coffee to 1-2/day or zero. Choc has caffeine too! So no eating an entire candy bar in one sitting--space it out over a few days. Enjoy it  
-that's all i can remember now from your discussion, haha!   . If I forgot something or you have another question for me, let me know.

Kiteflyer--did they explain the results? The key is % of good sperm. Volume is helpful too. The WHO stats say morphology should be at least15% good ones---so you want at least that but more is much better. Didn't the results have the norms printed on it? Ours did plus the Doc explained it. 

Hope you all have a great day


----------



## HMB

oh dear Kittykins   . We must have been posting at the same time. I am so so sorry.   . ...I do the same thing, use that energy/emotions to push for the next step. Go get a good con mtg at the clinic.


----------



## stoney1

HMB, thanks for all the great advice..... great to meet you too!
is there anything DH can take/do to help things along? x


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

I am sorry for being AWOL this month but my gran passed away 2 weeks ago and it has left me totally devastated, as even though she was my gran I lived with her from the age of 13 and have been her full time carer for the last 15yrs so we had more of a mother/daughter relationship and everyone including family always just refered to her as my mum.

The worst part is that we have a large family but they all live overseas so everything has been left to me and it's not easy to grieve when your trying to organise a funeral and pack up a house, I just can't believe how much is involved.

As for ttc I'm actually feeling a bit guilty, I know it's daft but I spent every 2nd day with my gran so finding time to concentrate on ttc was hard but now I have nothing but time I'll be able to concentrate fully on having another baby.  Everyone keeps saying my gran would tell me it's time to start focusing on me now but I can't help but feel guilty moving on without her.

Last Saturday my gran was admitted to hospital with an unexplained pain in her leg and within 6 days she was gone so if anything this has taught me that you have to live life for today  because you really don't know what's around the corner, I used to be the kind of person who planned years ahead & saved for that rainy day but now I'm going to start living for now.


----------



## HMB

Stoney, you are v welcome  . Yes, there are vitamins for him too. I take Zita West Vitafem, Vitaboost and VitaDHA (i share the last one with DP, it's got EFA etc in it good for him). Try to keep your DH from binge drinking if he does that--it can take up to 3 months for sperm to be normal and plentiful again, according to the books I've read. Also according to Zita West, eating healthy can make a huge difference in male fertility. She is witness to many success stories. Antioxidants are super important for male fertility, ie. Vitamin E&C, zinc, selenium. Other key nutrients are L-Arginine, L-Carnitine, Co-enzyme Q10, Folic acid, B-12...Sperm is produced over a 3 month cycle, so the sooner he is eating better and/or taking supplements the better. Stress is seriously a negative influence on sperm too. ....Be v careful approaching him on this stuff, men are so oversensitive about fertility confusing it with virility etc. Try to substitute mixed nuts, almonds, walnuts and Brazil nuts for potato chips for him for example. 

Oh right, good news everybody, my vitamins finally arrived! The first box was in the wrong mailbox for 2 weeks and my neighbors didn't take it out  .


----------



## HMB

I am so so sorry Tracey, snif   . Both of my grandmothers are gone now too, and I was close to them although didn't live with them. Take care of yourself.


----------



## stoney1

Tracey, i'm so, so sorry to hear of your news. You mustn't feel guilty  -your gran wouldn't want that, and you shouldn't feel like that. You are right about living for the day. Sending you lots of hugs  
HMB, thanks for the advice. I try and make sure we have fruit and veg every day and only have the odd takeaway. He gets very stressed with work though and is often very, very tired, which I do worry about (for him and how it might affect us) I tell him he mustn't get stressed but he says that's just the way he is. I know that and don't want to nag him! I moved jobs to cut down on stress and commute, and know the benefits, but he can't do this. I'll have to try and relax him in other ways !! Great news about the vitamins.... good luck! xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Wow its been busy on here today so sorry if I miss anyone out!

Tracy lots of     for you. I know what clearing the house out is like. When my grandad died 3 years ago only me and my dad and cleared the house my brother helped one afternoon. And I was the closest to the house so had to keep popping up to check all was well while we were selling it. The thing I found hardest was the day before the sale completed when we were just finishing the cleaning and then stood in the garden looking at the view having a cry  I never cried until that day. I think because he had built the house so it was like he was still there up until that point. So you will get time to grieve you just have to get all the practical stuff out the way unfortunately. And you never know while you are busy thinking about other things you might get lucky ttc! 

HMB you always have lots of helpful information I might look for Zita Wests book, I do love her CD its so relaxing and calming. Have you tested again or are you being strong and waiting? 

kittykins I'm sorry but try and stay strong and keep trying until you can get some tx as you never know your luck 

sweetcheeks you should use your first temperature as your body isn't really resting once your awake, even if your not moving. My temperatures are lower than previous months so far this week but I think its the cold weather I don't have the heating on all night and haven't put a thicker duvet on yet! But the pattern is the same which is really what you are looking for. So try not to read too much into individual temperatures.

weenster good luck with your appointment next week 

Welcome stoney 

Afm the results have not been explained to us as we are at different doctors, just to make things more stressful I think  . My doctor wanted them doing and he wanted to see them so I have been looking on here and Google and they all seem good apart from morphology which apparently should be above 15%, his was only 9%. But then I found a blog by an infertility doctor from New York who was saying they are far to picky when saying what a good sperm looks like! His blog looks interesting and I'm going to start reading it, here is the link if any of you want a look http://www.blogger.com/profile/12556459188162322299 . Anyway I have now booked an appointment with my doctor for Monday morning so I am hoping he will refer me for more tests now!

/links


----------



## kiteflyer

btw which Zita West book are you all on about there are a few for TTC naturally on ebay


----------



## HMB

Thanks, Kiteflyer-I have "Guide to Fertility and Assisted Conception...". It's about TTC naturally and assisted. i think an earlier book is called Guide to Getting Pregnant. As for male fertility, did you read that it can vary test to test also? In any case, sorry to hear that his % is low.  That def can be a contributing problem--so it's not all you are maybe not you at all. Best not to say that to him though. Tip toe  . It could have changed for him due to work, eating habits etc. which can be changed of course. You can read all about it in your Zita West book  

I am a bit weepy/emmotional today. Darn hormones  . At least I know it's not real. I cried for 5 minutes after reading an email, seriously ridiculous.   I am going to pilates class now, can't wait! Holding off to test until tomorrow. DP got me a cheapo one as I used the fancy one on Wed. He is being so wonderful   and doesn't mind the weepy stuff.

cheers


----------



## Jacks girl

Hallo all 

Wow it has been super busy on here today!!!

Kiteflyer - I am glad things sped up on the DP test front for you! Like HMB said hopefully they will do another one because sometimes it can be just a on the day thing. Vitamins and Tribulus Terrestis are good for raising sperm count which I daresay you know and lots of nuts. I keep buying DH nuts - I think he thinks I am going nuts  

HMB - sorry to hear you are feeling a wee bit emotional    and lots of    for POAS!

Tracy         I lost my Grandad in 2009 and went into a huge depression and grief reaction so I can sympathise with how you are feeling now. Prior to that I lost my Mum in 2004 and my Nan the year before. I had to 'rescue' alot of my Mum's stuff when my Dad moved recently, so I know how hard it is with all those memories. Stay strong hun. You are in my thoughts 

Kittykins sorry to hear about the BFN   fx for next cycle and well done for thinking on to the next step     

Sweetcheeks I take Agnus Castus, Multi vitamins and extra Folic Acid. Yes I hope so too. Turns out we can request the results through ringing Mr Bentick's secretary.....little bit of useful info....

Weenster - oh yes they can be lol. DH was a little bit of a div the day of my HSG - a bit self centred etc. I guess he is so used to me being the strong one out of the two of us! He was on earlies that week and a bit tired and grumpy. So I just had a moan back and he realised how insensitive he was being once I had stomped off for a lie down lol. But this the gender that defines the illness Man Flu after all lmao   

Hope everyone is ok and bigs hugs to those feeling emotional for whatever reason at this time      

     it will get better soon.

Love Lauz xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

HMB good luck tomorrow   . I hope your class relaxes you  

It was only his morphology that seemed low his count was good (as he said most of it didn't go in the pot) 25M/ml and his motility was 62%, 49% excellent plus 13% sluggish so I am not worried about them at all tbh.


----------



## stoney1

Evening everyone! It really has been busy on here today. Lots of advice and things for me to think about. Hope everyone who has been feeling down today, for whatever reason, is feeling bit better - hugs to you all.  
Just a quick one, seeing as tomorrow is day 27 and still no positive ovulation on sticks, should I just give this month up as a bad job? I've had the flu, so could this be a reason for no ovulation or am I just clutching at straws??

Stoney xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

stoney if your ill it can delay ovulation. I had the same last month a bad cold when I would normally ovulate and my temperatures showed i ovulated 3 days later than normal and then my luteal phase was the normal length making my cycle 3 days longer than my average cycle. I know some people don't like charting but I can recommend it for a few cycles at the very least so you can get use to your cycle and whats going on with your body. And its cheaper than using loads of ovulation sticks!


----------



## stoney1

thanks for that kiteflyer, I will try charting I think. the sticks are bloody expensive!! was just taking the easy route I guess


----------



## miraclex2

Morning ladies just a quickie to give Tracey a great big    x x

This is for you HMB                x x x x x


----------



## HMB

So sorry to disappoint you all. It was a BFN this morning. No blood then, but now there is. So AF is here. Thanks so much for all of your support. I have to call the Doc's office as soon as I finish drinking this hot lemon water and maybe have a coffee. I do really want a baby. DP is scared about potential IVF costs.

Hope we get a BFP from you all in the next couple of weeks.  

Cheers


----------



## stoney1

So sorry to hear that HMB - keep smiling.     xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hmb. I'm so sorry. Was rooting for you this month.    xx


----------



## SamJ

Hiya  - HMB sorry to read your post   

sj


----------



## miraclex2

HMB I am so very very sorry to read this    I wish I had the words to make you feel better, you have been so supportive of me, and your always cheerful and optimistic I was really    this was your month. you know where I am if you need a chat    x x


----------



## Lar2402

Good Morning Ladies!

Some good news.  My AF arrived a couple of days ago.  Makes my life a little less complicated!  So l'm not day 3 in my cycle.  My cycle length varies from 26 to 31.  

Stoney, doesn't appear that l ovulated last month so l've started monitoring my temps.  I don't think the temps at first can tell you if you are going to ovulate in the next couple of days but it can confirm that you are ovulating - well that is my understanding but l'm new at this.  I've also brought a ClearBlue Fertility Monitor.

I'm surprised that l am able to eat breakfast after taking all my tablets - pregnacare , evening primrose, High Strengh Vit B complex and now Agnus Catus.  I think my moods are much better when l'm taking Evening Primrose.  Oh, l also been using preseed as l tend to be a bit dry  
I've been taking 2x 400mg agnus catus - is that enough?  When in your cycle to you stop taking it?  

I also get a little frustrated, my GP has said they won't do anything until l either miscarry for a third time or reach my TTC for over a year so a few more cycles for me.  Last month l was due to do my 21 day bloods to test for progesterone test but my GP was sooo dismissive of my conerns that for some silly reason l didn't get my bloods taken.  From what he was saying even if my bloods come back low they won't do anything  until the year mark so l thought what is the point.  I will have them done this month and see the Lady Gp who first diagnosed me.

Sorry to hear your AF came HMB X

Carley X


----------



## rachel petch

Right Girls, TMI warning!!!!.

Im on day23 of a 30 day cycle and yesterday evening after a trip to the loo, i wiped and there was like a clear 'snotty' discharge with a bit of old blood in it!!! I had an internal scan on wednesday, would this have anything to do with it?  Also a little cramping for a couple of days before too, and have had a few hot flushes as well!!! 
I do think cd22 of a 30d cycle is a bit too late for ovulation... isnt it

HI to all you lovely ladies on this rather cloudy and miserable Friday afternoon!!! xxxRachelxxx


----------



## stoney1

Carly, thanks for the info. Might look into getting one of the monitors. have you not ovulated before? I'm buying some agnus castus tomorrow, and was planning taking the dosage you are. My GP has been dismissive too, although the nurse was lovely when I had a meltdown! so frustrating isn't it! I almost want to get this year out of the way and start afresh, silly huh? 
Rachel, I don't know if that's late - I'm still testing day 27. But I have no idea how long my cycle will be this month! Still , am guessing it's a no show for the ov! 
Hope everyone has lots of lovely things planned for the weekend xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Rachel - What was your scan for hun?  Day 23 of a 30 day cycle could be implantation, but don't quote me on that.  Do you know when you ovulated?  I had a little bit of blood on day 21 of a 30 day cycle and i was also confused because i had cramps before this but ive been fine since.  Im 10 dpo today and counting........xxx


----------



## rachel petch

Sweetcheeks;

Not to sure this month, but had ov cramps around day 13-16 ish, i ve sort-of stopped testing but i kinda know when im ov ing, my bod seems to tell me, but not had the snot thing that late on, i ve had it when ov ed but never this late.... confused!!! I had the scan for my 2nd round of ivf, to start in Feb 2012, i just needed a scan to see if my 'oven' was all ok!! and it was, which is reassuring!!!. 

I should have my treatment schedule next week some time, EEeeeekkk!!!

Love to all ladies xxx


----------



## kittykins

HMB - so sorry hun - just wanted to see how you were.  AF still not here should really be Sunday but last month was 26 days (never had that before) Sunday will be bang on 28 days - feel grumpy, crampy and decidely fed up).    Still, roll on AF so I can get started trying again.    DH is off work Monday and he has said that he will ring clinic to see about waiting lists, etc, as they have not replied to my email of yesterday            

x x x


----------



## Jacks girl

HI HMB     sorry AF arrived hun I too was routing for you    , you are doing everything so well, surely its got to happen for you soon. You're fab and a tremendous support to us all xxxx

Carley - you are doing all the right things too. It felt like that when I started taking supplements too it should help everything though.  

Coles Mammy - good to hear from you hun. Hope you are ok? xx

Sweetcheeks you and me both hun, counting down too. 

Haha.....half way through this post leapt up remembering I had to go to the hozzy for my 21 days test, its lucky I can walk to it from my house. Am back now after a little prick  I blame Madonna to Vogue completely distracted me lol!!!!

So that's four tests down and two to go. One scan for me and one semen sample for DH!!!

ooooo Rachel that is unusual. 

Well the good news is the house deal has finally gone through, just won't be able to relax until my part goes through.

Right I am off back to listen to Madonna on 'Like a Prayer' I love her original stuff.

Babydust and a good weekend to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lar2402

Good Afternoon,

Stoney, l've been monitoring ovulation for about 7 months using the CLearBlue Smiley Face kits and always got my positive ovulation on the 11th day of my cycle but not last month.  Ovulation always aggrevates IBS but felt pretty great last month.  From month 2 l've felt something is wrong but l hoped it was in my mind but l guess not.  I was also hoping maybe it was the after effect of the mirena coil but l thing hormones would be improving and not getting worse.  Feel quite gutted at times as l really thought l would be pregnant by Christmas but the months are sllipping by.  How long have you been trying?  Do you already have children?  Will be getting my progesterone levels checked in the next couple of weeks.  I may consider paying privately to have my FSH and AMH l think it's about £180.  I NHS doesn't tend to fund them but l think l need to know.  I think it should be standard in fertility testing what's the point of putting women on hundreds of pounds worth of Clomid, metformin etc with sub standard  eggs  .  I'm a nurse and need to know everything - google mad!

Oh, l love the old Madonna Songs!


----------



## kittykins

Just a quickie really to let HMB know -    - turned up today so we will be cycling again with you this month if you don't mind!!!!!!!!!

x x x


----------



## HMB

Right back at you, Kittykins- too funny, we do seem to be linked  . Looking to the future now. It will be a successful one  . Take those vitamins and take care of yourself.

Have a wonderful weekend, friends. xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

11dpo. Just done a test, stupid I know and it was a bfn ( xxx


----------



## HMB

Sweetcheeks!!! Hang in there, try again around dpo 14-15    . Are you doing your temperature?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hmb. Did another test today. Bfn again. 12dpo today. Yes taking taking and still high but not sure if it's my cold I have that's keeping it up   I think I'm out  xxx

Son. Thankyou. Hoping that af doesn't show for you tomorrow xx

Kittykins.  big hugs xxx


----------



## stoney1

Morning everyone! Hope you all had lovely weekends.
Carley, thanks for your message. We have been trying since December, and like you, thought I'd have a baby or at least be pregnant by this Christmas. We don't have children. It's all consuming isn't it? Do you have children? I thought maybe coming off the pill after so long might efect me, but everyone says it doesn't. and mind you, all my friends seem to come off the pil and fall pregnant within two months. stupidly assumed the same would be for me. I have now started taking Agnus castus and have refelexology tomorrow, but think I'm going to bite the bullet and just go to the doctos. obviously want to know if we do need help, but I';m so scared too   stupid hey? 
ladies, hope you all get the results you want this week.     all round.
Stoney xx


----------



## HMB

Goodmorning all,

Stoney1, I have been trying for a year now, same as kiteflyer. I know it's starting to get stressful for you, so sorry  . I don't mean to be rude, but how old are you? You haven't put any info in your profile signature so we can be on top of things with you  . If you are under 30 or early 30s, one year is not long. If you do go see your GYN, you can tell him how long you have been trying and ask for bloods/hormone tests, scan and HSG (hysterosapinography-sp?) which is a look to see that nothing is wrong with your tubes. The HSG can also clear the tubes out a bit helping fertility  . As for your long cycle, sometimes we don't ovulate. It's only weird when it happens a lot. Sounds really excellent that you are taking agnus castus and doing reflexology. Are you taking vitamins? Get a nice book on fertility, the Zita West one is great and has lots of good advice about nutrition etc, not just treatment.

Brummiemill and Lars, I love old Madonna stuff too  . Wish I had seen her in concert. Did manage to finally see the Red Hot Chili Peppers last week though. Woohoo!!

Lars, I don't understand why they don't just do hormone tests for you/everybody, I thought it would be standard. Especially FSH, oestridial, LH, prolactine. AMH I guess is "special" but why not do it too. I'm in France, and my GYN did most everything after 6 months of TTC. Then the specialist added thyroid. If you are a nurse, you know all this better than me. 

Kiteflyer, do you have all your tests done too, now that you have DPs? Quantity is indeed the most important  . If you have everything, you can go consult with a doctor. 

AFM, taking agnus castus again. My acu Doc told me to take it until middway thru 2ww. So that's what I do now. Not sure I will need to do ovulation tests as my Doc decided to have me do stimms again. I have been a "good responder" as they say. Just no BFP yet  . Fingers crossed that this is the month! My birthday is coming up too  . I should be ovulating next weekend or early the following week.

cheers


----------



## stoney1

Hi HMB. Don't worry you aren't being rude. I'm 32, 33 in March. DH is 35. I've started taking evening primrose oil too and folic acid, which I've been taking for months. I am trying to keep positive, but getting increasingly more difficult. Am planning on going to the doctors and getting the tests. like I say, just bit scared too. I keep meaning to order the Zita West book. How are you doing? x


----------



## kiteflyer

stoney it is really hard to stay positive getting the tests done have took ages for me but thats as we are at different gp's! You should go to the doctors together for the first appointment, we did as I was scared I would get told I'm wasting the doctors time, but in fact my doctor was great!  . If you are taking evening primrose you need to stop when you either get a positive opk or the first day of your temperature rise depending how you are checking your cycle. Then only take it again when your af arrives, or during the last 4 weeks of pregnancy as it helps bring on labour apparently!

HMB great news that you are getting to do another cycle  . I have just been to my doctor and he said my dp's results are all good so he is going to refer me for HSG and a scan so its back to waiting  . Red Hot Chili Peppers must have been great! Personally I'm not a Madonna fan though.

sweetcheeks I hope you get your BFP this week     

Son how are you today? I hope af has not turned up but I'm sending you lots of       anyway!

Big   kittykins

Brummiemill good luck with your results   how long do you have to wait for them? And great news about the house sale I bet that is a big weight off your mind  

Lar you are right charting will only show when you have ovulated but if you have a pretty regular cycle you will start to know when your body is getting ready to ovulate. I have read taking charge of your fertility it is very good as explaining it all. I think the NHS should do the AHM and FSH test as standard too but I will also try or do anything they offer me, and as I am in Stoke that will be very little  

Afm nothing much to report apart from my trip to see the doctor I have already mentioned. I hope the referral does not take long the gp said after these tests we might be able to try cholmid but I didn't think gp's could prescribe this? I had my mum here all weekend and we paid two short visits to see the new baby I have managed not to cry all weekend  . My mum and my dp thinks they should not be having visitors for a few weeks as they should be getting use to being a family unit, they don't seem to agree maybe they will learn when they are completely shattered! Not sure they were impressed with our two 1 hour visits oh well  .


----------



## stoney1

Thanks Kiteflyer. I have been to my GP couple of times, but was told I had to wait a year - I was concerned as my cycle was so erratic. I don't know whether to try the ov sticks next month before going back though - and to get christmas out the way? I haven't tracked my temperature yet. might do that next, along with getting the zita west book. I might go private for the tests if thr wait is too long. glad your GP was good. How are things for you? xx


----------



## kiteflyer

stoney I'm good thanks as we are trying not to focus too much on ttc now, I was always crying and depressed so now I think that being strong and calm has got to be better for ttc  . I think that attitude got me through this weekend   its hard to stay like that sometimes and I can feel tears building up but so far I have held them at bay, well apart from the day my niece was born but then I only had a little cry  . I think getting Christmas out the way is a good plan then you can relax and enjoy yourself we have all got to have some fun at times! Then get back to your GP as soon as you can in the New Year! I plan to relax and get Christmas out the way and you never know it might be just what we need


----------



## HMB

FYI Kiteflyer--the HSG is done after your period and BEFORE you ovulate. Using that info and knowing where you are in your cycle, you can press for an appt at the right time, and not waste more time ;-). Also Antral follie scan is done CD 2/3 of your cycle. Best and most thorough is when they also have you do bloods the same day--makes their analysis better.  I lost a month or 2 (or 3?) at least spreading all that out, waiting for results and then the Doc appt. Go get 'em  

Stoney, I agree with Kiteflyer, pace yourself and enjoy Christmas. You can take agnus castus now to get your cycle and hormones balanced, do ov tests and also maybe do your temp. Then go see the Doc in Jan. You make get lucky before you go!


----------



## stoney1

Kiteflyer - Thanks for that. I know it must be so hard. I'm going to visit my good friend next week and her new baby boy. So thrilled for her but am dreading it too, as worried there will be tears. I did think waiting until after Christmas might be best, but then thought I should maybe get the ball rolling at the docs sooner rather than later! decisions, decisions! We're going away for New Year and also have our first wedding anniversary on 17/12 so should be plenty of of trying time    
HMB - yep, am hoping might get lucky. am telling myself we haven't been trying that long, but with every month that passes, Argh!


----------



## kiteflyer

HMB thanks for the info I really don't want to waste any more time, mind you I'm not expecting to get an appointment until January damn NHS! But I will go armed with info about my cycle and hopefully get everything booked up asap!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Morning ladies!!!

Just a quick one as I'm at work. 13dpo today. Had a massive temp drop this morning, sniff sniff  lower than pre ov temps!!! So I think af will be here soon  xx


----------



## Honeybun31

Hello Ladies, i hope its ok that i join you all?

I am currently on day 24 and my iphone app "ip" says af due in 5 days and well im just feeling rather sorry for myself..Def having a duvet day!

Im on my phone which is going terribley slow so will pop back later on my laptop xx


----------



## stoney1

Sweetcheeks, keep smiling. know it's hard.  
Honeybun, hi! Again sending you big  . duvet sounds just the ticket - we all need a day like that every so often. I'm on day 30 - no idea when the witch will come this month   hope it's not as long as last month x


----------



## kiteflyer

Oh sweetcheeks big     to you

Welcome Honeybun there are loads of lovely ladies on here. I can't post from my android phone very easily either technology hey only great when it works


----------



## stoney1

seems like everyone is having a duvet day..... good on you all  
Hope you're feeling a bit better Son  
x


----------



## Honeybun31

Hubby encouraged me out from beneath my lovely duvet and we took the dogs for a walk and then got a lolly as it was a beautiful warm day.  I felt a lot better to be honest and was so grateful to him for suggesting it.

I see that a few of you are taking vits etc  What does evening primrose do?? I would love to feel like im doing something more to help balance my body in between all the appointments and months that seem to be just flying by this year!

Also some are using ovulation tests with smilies? or a clear blue monitor?? where do you get them and which is best??  

i really want to be doing more to help and my GP is pretty useless with suggesting anything to assist us currently as i am over weight so wont be offered clomid til i loose some weight.

Some days i just feel like im going crazy though


----------



## stoney1

Morning Honeybu. Glad you were feeling better by the end of yesterday. And hope you are feeling brighter today. I'm taking it because I've heard it improves cervical mucus... although, wanted to know from you ladies, it says take three a day? do you think that's too much? Honeybun, I'm taking agnus catsus too - have you thought about taking that?
I'm also using the clearblue ovulation sticks, although have stopped for this cycle now - now on day 31, now ov or Af   but they are pretty good, apart from giving me the wrong results,  
I know it's hard and I struggle to stay in control of my tears every day, but everyone keeps saying that positive thinking is the best thing. easier said than done, I know, but I'm really trying. Sounds like you have a lovely DH  
hope everyone else is doing ok today
Stoney


----------



## weenster

HI all,

Wow, jsut been off for a couple of days and there's loads of pages to catch up on!  Loving all the chatter!  And hi to all the newbies ....  I'm catching up on my phone so hope I've got everyhting right .....

Sweetcheeks, so sorry for you, but looks like I'm at the same stage ... fancy cycling together next month

Honeybun and Son, a duvet day sounded like just what you needed, it's great to have a day like that sometimes eh?

Stoney, good luck!  It's so hard isn't it when you can't predict your cycles  I remember going to the dr for the first time, what you'll find that everything with assisted conception in the NHS happens so slow ......  it was just after the Christmas I went, I remember thinking at least I can enjoy a good Christmas before he tells me everyhting I'm doing wrong!!!  But I must admit, my GP was great, got bloods taken straight away, albeit that they got sent to a hospital in Stirling when I'm in Glasgow, so took ages for the results to come back!  He quickly diagnosed PCOS and I was referred to the ACS unit at my local hospital.  Following the referral in Jan though, I wasn't seen there till te July, then started Clomid in the Sept.  Who says you can rush these things eh?

Kiteflyer, good luck now you have the results ....  What's the next step?

HMB, you're such a fountain of knowledge about everything .......  Any questions I know where to come!!!

AFM, had a bit of an off day too yesterday, I'm a bit sick of my cycle being to pot, and really don't know where I am.  This month, like last the CBFM gave me about 10 days high before 2 peak, so I assumed that i must have ov'd around the peak.  However on Sunday (8 days past peak) i started spotting.  To make matters worse, spent the full day yesterday sitting across from a girl in an office (was in a different office, not mine, so I hardly know her) who spent the full day talking about how she's 16 weeks pregnant and how she's had such a hard time as it's taken her 5 months to conceive this time, after falling pregnant with her 1st ont he first month of trying last time.  At one point I actually had to go to the toilet for a wee blubber as reality hit that yet another month has gone for me.  What I'm more worried about though is how I now seem to be reacting to these almost strangers who are pregnant ....  Had I not miscarried I'd have been due in 6 weeks, so I'm worrying that this is the reality hitting me .... and to top matters my sister is due in 9 weeks.  I just hope I'm ok round this baby?  ?  I've been so upbeat and positive about things up till now, now I just seem to be a blubbering wreck at the least wee thing.  On a positive though, I have my appointment at the hospital tomorrow.  Really don't know what they'll say or do, and don;t actually have a list of things ready that I want to ask ....  Really should get that organised later!

Take care everyone,

Weenster x


----------



## kittykins

Goodness - only went to work for one day yesterday and so much to catch up on!

Big    and welcome to all the newbies - nice to 'meet' you all just wish it was under different circumstances     

Weenster - how did you not want to slap that girl 'trying for 5 months' life is so hard so times     

HMB - sorry coz I think I may have asked you this before - how much Agnus Cactus do you take and do you take it for the whole of the month? 

Someone told me about Boots own 'preseed' - again, sorry could you remind me what it was called again?  Decided to throw everything and more into ttc for a few more months whilst waiting to hear from the clinic.  I have read some of you are taking Evening Primrose - I can't take this as I take anti-depressants - didn't realise you had to be so careful with 'natural' remidies. 

Love,     and more to everyone. 

x x x


----------



## stoney1

Wow, it's busy on here today!  
Weenster, I agree with kittykins, how did you restrain yourself!   It's very hard with such irregular cycles, yes. God, I didn't realise it would take that long - maybe I should visit my doc sooner rather than later or shall I just enjoy Christmas How are you getting on with Clomid? so sorry to hear about your miscarriage    hope your appointment goes ok!
Kittykins - lovely to meet you too. yes, is such a shame is under these circumstances but am sending you all    
I am off to my first reflexology tonight   very excited!! 
   to you all xx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi everyone

Kittykins it was Sasmar Conceive Plus from Boots huni xxxx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hey Kiteflyer

Yeah hugely relieved now house sale has gone through its sorting out the money side now which is driving me       lol

Results back in January hopefully

xxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Wow another busy day on here!

Son big   to you. I hope you are feeling better today. Ex's can be horrible can't they? My dp's ex very rarely lets him have his daughter and never over night it puts a strain on our relationship too. I'm sure your dp is still your friend but some times it is really hard not to be annoyed with the situation, as I know too well!  

Honeybun evening primrose helps regulate your cycle so helps with ovulation, but should not be taken after ovulation. So start it on the first day of you af. I don't know how much to take, I only take 1 a day as my cycle is regular. Before ttc I use to take it all cycle as I makes your skin better too which is really the only reason I still take it not that its working as I keep getting spots in my 2ww now!  . You will get lots of advice on here or on the web, fertility friend is good. Also I can recommend Taking Charge of Your Fertility or try the Zita West books the ladies here have mentioned. They will be more help than your GP!  

Stoney you should get Zita Wests cd for TTC naturally it helps me stay positive and gets me to relax, I struggled before. As my dp works a lot of nights I get to go to sleep listening to it. Try ebay  

Weenster what a horrible day at work you had!  I remember saying to my brother when he told me they were having a baby "well done" not congratulations! He thought I was mad no just speaking my mind! Good luck with your appointment tomorrow  . I am waiting to go for a HSG now as the GP asked me what I wanted to do and thats what I asked for, so i guess I will get a referral letter in the post in the next few weeks  

Brummiemill you will be able to have a nice Christmas now then  . Hope you are having a good week off.

A big hello and   to all you other ladies I have missed.

Afm well this maybe tmi but yesterday I felt wet so I checked my cm and got a glob of ewcm but I was 8 or 9 dpo (not sure as I messed up my temperatures at ovulation)  . What does this mean? My temperatures are still up and my (.)(.)'s are tender as normal. Today my cm is more creamy but will still stretch. We haven't dtd since Saturday so I can't be getting it confused for something else  . Anyway it confused fertility friend!


----------



## HMB

quick reply to Kittykins: My acu Doc said to take agnus castus from CD1 until "CD21" which means midday through your 2ww. Then start again if you get AF. I forgot the quantity tho, sorry   . 20/30/40 cl no idea. My bottle has a pump so i do 2 pumps. The pharmacist told me to take it BETWEEN meals, so empty stomach. Just once a day. Have you tried acupuncture? If not, find one who specializes in fertility. I think it really helps. xx

hugs to everybody   thanks for the kind words. More later xx


----------



## rachel petch

Hi Girls, i ve just been on the phone to my clinic, and i start my 2nd fresh ivf on my Dec Cycle for E/C w/c 13-02-2012!!!! So i ll be on here still ttc naturally till then tho!!! I feel sick with worry/excitment as i know what to expect!!!!


----------



## Honeybun31

Sorry for not doing personals yet as im still getting use to it all  

Thank you for letting me know more about evening primrose...can i just buy this from a health shop like holland and barret? Do i need a specific strength or is it all the same?  I am on day 25 of this cycle and according "ip" an app from itunes i am due my af in 4 days!  Ive had a lot of twinges in my ovaries today and they feel huge so intrigued to see what happens  

I havent used anything yet so looking forward to buying it all and seeing what happens.  

Can you use agnus catus and evening primrose together or do they do the same thing??  do you only use them at set times during ur cycle?  Id love something to help my moods and fatigue..some days i just feel exhausted and in a daze other days i am so uptight and aggitated.

Hope everyone else is ok and i promise to get to know you all better soon xx


----------



## stoney1

Hi Honeybun....
no worries, I'm still getting used to it too - everyone seems so lovely though  
Yes, i bought my evening primrose oil and agnus castus from holland and barrett, and am taking them together... just not sure how many primrose capsules i should be taking
Take care and hope everyone's tuesday is going well. x


----------



## HMB

Honeybun, hiya  . I just answered about agnus castus this morning to Kittykins so just read that ;-). It's for balancing hormones so great for mood swings etc. Primrose has a slighlty diff goal and timing, I'll let one of the girls explain it.  . Although i think Kiteflyer or someone else wrote about it today/yesterday, so double check those messages. Crossing my fingers that you are about to get good news   .xx Oh and I use that ip app too, it's cute   and helpful. I would def recommend using ov tests. 

Rachel Petch--good news! That sounds like a really long IVF cycle, how long are your cycles normally? 

Weenster sorry to hear you had a tough, day. I had one of those weepy ones last week, I think on a Wed/Thurs. Couldn't call my best friend on the phone in the USA to wish her a happy birthday as was sure i would start crying for no reason. . Hope you are feeling better now. Those naughty hormones can really play tricks  

AFM, nothing really, I am almost thru AF. Doing stimms again. I'll be going for bloods and scan on Friday, so my guess for ovulation is somewhere between Sunday-Wed... This is all really getting to DP. He was very upset most of yesterday and last night. He seemed convinced that this is the most important thing to me, that nothing else matters so had to straighten him out! Hope he listened  

xx


----------



## Honeybun31

I just found this and thought id copy and paste:

Many women, and men for that matter, are well aware that Agnus castus is good for women’s hormones. I used to have a neighbour who would come round and beg for more Agnus for his wife, as it was the only thing that kept her PMS within reasonable bounds and therefore made his life worth living.

What people don’t necessarily realise is that Agnus is amazing for a particular type of PMS, not every type of PMS. The type my neighbour’s wife had was typical of the sort of thing Agnus is great for:

    * Anger
    * Irritability
    * Mood swings
    * Sore breasts
    * Fluid retention

And then heavy, painful periods to boot. Not so much fun. But Agnus is really effective in these circumstances; normally you will see improvements within 1-3 cycles, which isn’t bad going.

If, however, you have light periods, on a longer rather than shorter cycle (i.e. more than 4 weeks apart rather than less than 4 weeks apart), and get tired, sad and weepy rather than angry and irritable before your period, Agnus castus is not for you. You need Black Cohosh instead. 

    * Agnus castus: Anger and Irritability, Heavy Periods, Short Cycle
    * Black Cohosh: Tired and Sad, Lighter Periods, Longer Cycle


How to take Agnus castus

    * Take the tincture if you want it to work fast.
    * Take it every day of your cycle, not just the week before your period, as it needs to balance the hormones over the whole cycle.
    * Once the symptoms have gone completely, stop taking it. You can start again if the symptoms return.


When not to take Agnus castus

Please don’t take Agnus castus, or Black Cohosh, or any other hormone-balancing herb if you are using hormonal contraceptives, such as the Pill, the mini Pill, the contraceptive injection, the coil, or an implant.

Don’t take Agnus castus or any hormone-balancing herb if you are on hormonal medication such as anticancer treatments.

The reason for these contraindications is that contraceptives and other hormonal medications work by deliberately imbalancing your hormones. Agnus castus (or any other hormonal herb) is likely to rebalance them, preventing the medication from working. Not a good idea if you don’t want babies.
Women’s Hormones

During the first half of your cycle, oestrogen levels rise. Oestrogen thickens the lining of the womb in anticipation of an implanted egg. Once oestrogen reaches a certain level you ovulate and progesterone is then secreted by the ruptured egg sac. The role of progesterone is to stabilise the lining of the uterus (the endometrium) during the second half of your cycle. When no fertilised egg is implanted, levels of both hormones fall and you menstruate.

Progesterone does more than just look after your womb lining. Here are some of its other roles

    * It helps to rebuild bone, by stimulating osteoblasts (bone-forming cells)
    * It helps to regulate blood sugar levels, thereby preventing hunger and cravings
    * It has a sedative effect on brain chemicals, promoting calmer moods

You can see that having the right amount of progesterone is quite useful for a healthy life as a woman. There are many reasons why you might not have enough progesterone in your system.

    * You have been on the general Pill (the one you take for three weeks and then leave off for a week)
    * You have a high sugar intake – this is associated with higher oestrogen levels and more PMS symptoms
    * You are obese – body fat contains an enzyme that helps create oestrogen, so the more fat you have the more oestrogen you’ll make, which will affect your oestrogen/ progesterone ratio
    * Your liver isn’t breaking down oestrogen properly – one reason for this can be a lack of vitamin B and magnesium

Taking Agnus castus will help your body to produce more progesterone. This is not the same as taking a synthetic form of progesterone as a supplement: Agnus castus makes your body do the work itself, and produce its own progesterone. This is a more natural approach that makes it more likely your body will continue the good work on its own once you stop taking Agnus castus.

Other things you can do to help yourself include:

    * Reduce your intake of refined sugar – switch to dried fruit instead, which is full of useful nutrients
    * Supplement with B vitamins and magnesium too
    * Avoid caffeine and drink more water
    * Start doing some gentle exercise for 10-20 minutes each day
    * Take a liver supporting herb such as Milk Thistle for a couple of months
    * If your periods are very heavy, take a natural iron supplement to support your iron levels and prevent fatigue

If you have been on the Mini Pill or Depo-Provera injection, you may have unnaturally high progesterone/ low oestrogen levels, causing irregular, light periods and low mood. 

Agnus castus research

A large body of evidence supports the use of Agnus castus in the treatment of PMS, a variable complex of symptoms affecting up to 40% of fertile women.

According to one German trial, 93% of the study participants reported that their PMS symptoms either decreased or disappeared altogether after treatment with Agnus castus over the course of three menstrual cycles.

The 1,634 study participants had their symptoms recorded on questionnaires completed by physicians, designed to determine the effect of Agnus castus on psychological and physical symptoms and the four classic symptom complexes, defined as depression, anxiety, craving and hyperhydration (DACH). Improvement was assessed according to the standard Clinical Global Impression Scale, which allows patients to rate symptomatic change on a scale of one to seven (very much improved to very much worse).

At the end of the trial, statistically significant decreases were observed in the frequency of all symptoms and DACH complexes.

    * 42% of the patients reported that they were no longer affected by PMS
    * A further 51% had a decrease in symptoms
    * 86% of the physicians involved notes that Agnus castus treatment had “a pronounced efficacy”
    * 81% of participants rated their status after treatment as “very much or much better”
    * 94% of the women rated Agnus castus as good or very good with regard to tolerability, with no serious side effects reported

Loch E-G, Selle H, Boblitz N. Journal of Women’s Health and Gender-Based Medicine 2000; 9 (3): 315-20.

In an interesting aside, the authors suggest that Agnus castus may have had a positive effect on fertility for some women who had trouble becoming pregnant before the trial. They note, “Data from this trial support the occasionally described restoration of fertility by Agnus castus treatment. No woman was pregnant at the start of the therapy, and 19 of the 23 women who conceived whilst on Agnus castus treatment belonged to the group of 126 women who had been to date unsuccessful at becoming pregnant. “

w w w.healthywaymagazine. com/WebIssue46/AgnuscastusMarriageSaviour

/links


----------



## Honeybun31

Thanks HMB i will have a good read up


----------



## Lar2402

Good Evening Ladies!

That was a really interesting article!    I'm taking Agnus Castus, l have a 26 - 31 day cycle and usually get my positive OPK on day 11 so l have a longer luteal phase, but period are long (between 7 to 10 days) which is heavy bleeding for 2 - 3 days.  I'm in the angry and irritable catagory when due period.  Am l taking the right one?  My cycle tend to be really hormonal - 2 -3 day post ovulation l get sore breast and weepy - many times l've convinced myself l must be pregnant but NO!

I'm now about 7 days into my cycle and fingers crossed should be getting my positive OPK at the weekend - still getting low on my monior.

Found out another girl at work is pregnant, she is in a relationship with a women and they have been having artifical insemination.  They've been trying for a while and in the last few months had a horrible miscarriage.  I'm really chuffed for her but l do find it hard to hear when l'm here and might not even manage to ovulate  

Hope you ladies are well X


----------



## stoney1

Morning all. Wow, what a lot of info to catch up on! Honeybun, what a great lot of info - thanks so much! HMB, hope you're feeling better today  
Lar, it's so hard to hear isn't it? You are pleased for people, but is still hard.
I had my first reflexology last night - must've been god as I dozed off. was good to talk through things with someone and she gave me some helpful diet and nutrition advice. Apparently I have low vitality at the moment   and she said she didn't feel as though I would ovulate in the next few days, but am taking positives from it. if nothing else it was relaxing. and girls, if you feel like you need to let some pent up anger out, I did a boxercise class yesterday - fantastic! hope everyone is well. sending   and   to you all xx


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

Just a quick one from me as I'm in at work.  I had my appointment at the infertility clinic today, and tbh it was a bit of a waste of time!  The Dr was nice, but didn't really know why I was there - my GP had written a letter over a year ago asking for information on my cervixes for a smear - and he thought it was for that rather the referral she sent to help me get pregnant.  After telling him all my history, he said there's not much they can do at the moemnt, as I've not been trying long enough.  When I pointed out that we'd been trying for a year again, he kind of stumbled and said that it's not been long enough since the last miscarriage, so to come back next year and they'd consider clomid or IUI.  I know I'm not elligable for IVF on the NHS as I have DS, but when I asked whether he thought that we'd be best to do IVF or to keep trying naturally for a bit longer (the last time we were trying, the consultant said our chances of conceiving naturally were slim - none!) , he basically said that it was whatever we preferred, although as I'm not getting any younger (I'm 33) we'd be best to maybe consider IVF.  He did though agree that if we miscarry again I would get seen in the recurrent miscarriage clinic rather than having to have the 3 recurrent miscarriages ......

Hey ho, looks like it's time to save the pennies for me!

Will catch up properly later, 

Weenster x


----------



## kiteflyer

Weenster just wanted to send you loads of


----------



## HMB

Hiya Weenster, sorry to hear your mtg wasn't all that helpful. This 3 mc rule is so creepy. Hope you get lucky soon and don't have to pay for help  

Stoney1, thanks for sharing about your reflexology experience. I've never done it and am very curious. Also i used to love kickboxing class  . I went running yesterday morning and a lot of anger came out. I think I'm ok now, more zen.

Honeybun--thanks for posting all those details. Great read. I read tho, that Black cohorn is not to be taken while TTC, don't remember if it's at a certain point in the cycle or just not at all. So I am not taking it. 

Son I hope you are feeling better.

Acupuncture was helpful on Tuesday. I had a substitute Doc as mine is on vacation. He did something to help my liver which is linked to anger, he said. My anger is linked to sadness he also said. Makes sense. He wanted to disconnect my mind from my body, to help with the fertility. He said the tx would be working on me over a day or 2. I do feel calmer now. DP is v gungho for BMS on this cycle  , which is great! Talked to my fertility Doc's assistant to find out about the big plan as I feel out of control in terms of my schedule etc. If this cycle doesn't work of stimms, I would do IVF. But there would be a rest cycle/au natural and then IVF. So it would start after xmas. Maybe on my cycle that would start approx Jan 3. Still don't know if he might stimm me again on the mid-Nov cycle. I wanted to go away for my birthday, but that would be a problem with the injection schedule  . Anyway, I'd rather jsut get lucky this month !!     

Cheers


----------



## Jacks girl

Hey girls  

Hope you are all ok?

Weenster sorry to hear how you got on at the clinic - bloody NHS they are never entirely helpful!!! I ditto HMB's sentiment that I hope you get lucky my lovely before they have to do IVF!         

OOOOooooo that sounds like it was a good session HMB, you never know that could be the clincher, they say that don't they that sometimes part of our mind can block us in our conception journey. I am soon embarking on reflexology and hypnotherapy in an attempt to banish any mental barriers in my way to TTC. I like how you are trying all the alternative approaches too and how positive you are being about it all. I am        all this pays off for you this cycle      hoping you just get lucky too  

Stoney1 glad you enjoyed your session, am hoping reflexology has the desired effect for you. I hear it is highly rated for TTC and am planning on having some myself! Luckily my friend is a reflexologist. She did wonders on my back last Winter when I slipped a disc and trapped my sciatic nerve and she unfroze my frozen shoulder! I am hoping she can do the same for my fertility     

Lar - I think you have been very brave dealing with that news! I would feel exactly the same and so would some of the girls on here. You feel chuffed for them but you are thinking when is my turn and that's perfectly natural huni. Big hugs     from me xxx I have had some recent experiences of that myself so know where you are coming from.

Fairplay Honeybun good post, I too am a believer and knowledgeable in the power of the Castus! A good all around female tonic that can only help TTC unless on Fertility Drugs for IVF etc. I think we ought to be told about it at school age when they give the girls the period talks!

Rachel - good news about your 2nd tx hun. Good luck with it all!!!

Kiteflyer - how are you hun?, yes looking forward to a good Christmas! Week off has been fab thanks, loads of little jobs done around the house and been out in the car pottering, feel totally relaxed, haven't really thought about TTC at all, except popping on here to see how you girls are. Concentrating on having a good time with DH so feel loads better. Hope you are ok too huni xx 

And to anyone else I may have missed hope you are ok and lots of      

AFM, no    for me as this was the HSG cycle despite DH's enthusiasm for BMS regardless. Think all the upheaval and the tests may have made this cycle a bummer so just waiting for AF so can give next cycle a whirl  but feeling dead positive all round as starting alternative therapies soon. Having a blast and loving talking to people in the same boat really, nowadays having you guys as support makes me feel am not alone in this TTC journey and that I am not going       

lots of love and baby dust to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Honeybun31

Hi everyone 
Just a quick one from me as i am sure im going craaazzzy!

Warning...list of symptoms coming
Boobies huge
Major bloating
A feeling only describable as a dull muscle pull in lower stomach
Crazy emotions
Extra clingy one minute singing at top of voice happy next lol
Really tired
Dogs wont leave alone
Ovary twinges on & off

Af should be coming tomorrow..eek!


----------



## Lar2402

HoneyBun!  Sounds promising!!!!!!!!  When are you testing?  

Feeling really horrible today! For the first 6 months of using OPK l always got my postive smiley face on day 11.  Today is day 11 and l'm STILL getting low on my fertility monitor.  Got a horrible feeling l'm not going to ovulate for the second month  .  I'm not not sure how to deal with this.  How can my body be going this wrong.  There doesn't appear to be a section on here that deals with anovulation maybe PCOS ladies could offer advice?  Might have another look through Fertiity Friends

Have a good weekend Ladies X


----------



## Honeybun31

Hi Lar, sorry to hear you are having problems with ovulation.  As a pcos lady i dont ovulate each month...its a bit hit and miss tbh.  I would suggest speaking to ur consultant and requesting a day 21 blood test which can show if you ovulated (unfortunitly its after so no help for timing bms) but it will atleast be an answer. Opks dont always work so mayb they just arent picking it up and u r ovulating xxxx

Afm i feel like i have a stomach bug because its still bloated and it really aches.. I said to dh id test monday so just trying to keep strong til then x


----------



## Honeybun31

Sorry i just read ur sig.... Have u thought about asking ur consultant for progesterone supplements or cream? This may help or clomid? These will assist with the low progestrone level & aid ovulation xx


----------



## kittykins

Hi girls

What a week - worked three days to help out before I officially go back next week (negotiated 2 days a week permanently) then had sister's 3 year old twins Thursday whilst she was at work so have not been on here for what seems an age!  So much to read back on - just wanted to send Honeybun              .

Will try and catch up with personals later on x x x


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi Lars

I don't know if I have anything like PCOS but I know due to the implant after effects I have some annovulatory cycles and good ol' Agnus Castus got my cycles regulated and I have ovulated since using it. 

It also builds your progesterone as well naturally.

I say get thee to a herbalist or a homeopath consultant!!!!

Best wishes

xxxxxxx


----------



## weenster

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is well! I'm on my phone again so just a quicky from me..... I'm on cd5 now and started agnus castus. However I'm not sure of the dosage? I've read back thru a the past posts about it but it appears some of you might be oniquid rather than capsules? The lady in the shop said 2 400mg tabs twice a day with food, however dr google varies from 1 400mg between meals to 4 400mgs. I know I do that e strong pms symptoms, and have a fairly reg cycle but was hoping this might shorten things and help to ensure I ov every month. Also had the last 2 months with at least 10 days high on monitor before peak, do you think it could help with that? 

Good luck to everyone and catxb up properly soon

Weenster x


----------



## mandimoo

hello ladies, 

I was posting on here a couple of months ago, but dropped off here after my lap and dye test showed that my remaining tube was blocked and was told that IVF was pretty much my only option.  Didn't see much point in temperatures and sign spotting anymore. 

On Aug 18th I had HSG (OMG I was traumatised by this, but thats another story!).  Results were inconclusive, they couldnt really be sure any dye had passed through, pretty much confirming the blocked tube diagnosis from the lap and dye.  I only have one tube as the other was lost with ectopic last year.

I decided I was going to start taking Evening Primrose Oil in preparation for IVF so this month I started temping again so I knew when ovulation occurred so I could stop.

I really know I should not be reading too much into this, by my temperature seems to have gone triphasic.  Im guessing if you are temping yourselves you will know that this is a really good sign.  My stomach is in my throat im so excited.

Should I be raiding the left over progesterone from my previous IVF?


----------



## weenster

Oh Mandimoo, really hope this is a good sign for you - you so deserve it!  I don't know a thing about temping, but I do know that it can be easier to conceive the month after an HCG as the sye has kind of cleared the way!  When are you due to test?

Weenster x


----------



## mandimoo

Well, Im 9 DPO today, so on Friday I guess.


----------



## Honeybun31

Hi Everyone... Well yesterday was the big AF day and NOTHING!! (Today CD30) So we are in the waiting for af or a lovely BFP    To be honest either will be good, i just don't want a long cycle.  

I have had a horrid headache yesterday and today which normally needs ibuprofen to help ease it (but i know they aren't good if your preggy)   So Paracentamol was my only aid    SO i am wondering if my hormones were unbalanced causing the headaches or its a sign af is pending (i am still learning).

I did however pop into my local holland and barret today and got some agnus catus drops and evening primrose oil  

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend, xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Mandimoo! Good to hear from you again  . I can't help with a triphasic pattern when ever I have tried to look them up there seems to be evidence they are rubbish but also evidence they are not  . I do know my temperatures are a bit all over the place this month which I think is down to it being freezing cold for a few days and then mild again, I don't have the heating on at night so my bedroom is not a constant temperature could it be the same for you? But you just never know  

Honeybun you are being strong not testing I hope you get good news  

Brummiemill let us know how you get on with the alternative therapies I keep thinking about them but it seems like a lot of money  . I'm good been in quite good spirits starting to feel a bit weepy as af is due but staying strong  

HMB its good to plan ahead in my opinion and it will take your mind off ttc right now and hopefully make you more relaxed   hope you get plenty of bms in this month  

Hello to everyone else and I hope you all had a great weekend


----------



## Lar2402

Hi Ladies,

Honeybun, sounding good!  When are you testing?  You are very good not testing yet.  Like you l learned not to test early as l have a very hormonal cycle so every month it is very easy to convince myself that l'm pregnant.  

Good Luck Manimoo,  l've only just started monitoring my temps - all l know is that your temps need to keep going up?

Brummiemill, l started Agnus Castus this month.  I had my mirena coil out early march and ovulated for the first 6 month - same day in the afternnoon.  My hormones seem to be spiralling out of control.  So l don't think it can be the after effects of my miscarriages or the coil.  I'm now day 13 and still showing low on my fertility monitor ( does it sound silly that l hate saying 'low fertility' ).

Feeling a little low today  - I'm no good at this.  Sometimes l feel like this is all l think about and it is starting to get me down.  For the first 6 - 7 months l was always able to look on the bright side, oh well - get to keep my figure for another month, oh well,  no horrible morning sickness for another month etc.  To get to the point that l'm not ovulating, if l'm not ovulating - there is no hope of getting that BFP at the end of the month.

I'm still holding onto a little hope that maybe l will ovulate a little later.  I can't see it being in the next couple of days as l had no EWCM which normally get 3 - 4 days before my positive OPK.

Sorry to moan, should know more in the next couple of weeks.  I'm having my 21 day bloods taken next monday so will be seeing GP for results.  If they are low / abnormal will they look into refering me or starting treatment or still make me wait until the 1 year point?


----------



## Honeybun31

big hugs hun, i know its not easy especially when you dont know whats going on... Are your cycle lengths still the same as before?  if they are longer or a bit mixed then the day 21 test could be too soon or too late hence the low P?  I wish i could help further but im afraid i am clueless with my own body.  Lots of        though that something good will happen soon xxx

AFM im just seem to be peeing more    lol  I still getting little twinges here and there, on and off.  TBH i am scared to test and get another bfn...atleast at the moment we can dream    I do however plan to get some tests later!!  So will of course let you know either way  

Hope everyone else doing ok xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hello lovely ladies   just popping on to give you all a hallowen treat....bubbles!

Nothing much to report spotted Saturday night a little and a bit more today which is either dpo15 or 16. So expect the witch to miss hallowen by a day


----------



## Honeybun31

Ive had such a stressful day girls   i had to rush my dog to the vets, she hadnt been herself and then her poo was dark and sticky like tar..then her breathing got really fast.  Vets said she had a temp and took blood so got to take her back tomorrow.

I felt so ill myself i decided to test and bfn


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi girls

Honeybun, sorry to hear you have had a bad day. Hope your doggy is ok and its just a bug or doggy cold, they can get colds and flu as silly as it sounds! My dog Murphy had something similar and with some antibiotics he was as right as reign. I would not be without my two - they are my other children. I have had a turbulent day. Nothing has gone according to plan but am sat with my feet up now so that's got to be good. Sorry to hear it was a BFN. I used to get upset about BFN's too hun but now I kind of just expect AF. I am going by the don't worry about it and it may happen rule.

Lars they may decide to refer you from your checks on Day 21, fx they do! Then you can go from there.

Kiteflyer, I am starting Hypnotherapy next week so will keep you posted. Just waiting AF so I can start Agnus Castus again and will be calling Homeopathic Consultant at the end of the week. Course will keep you posted.

Mandimoo good to hear from you hun. OOOOooooo you never know. That sounds    

And to anyone else hallo and hope you are well.

AFM I am waiting for the witch, think she will defo come cos I have some PMS symptoms just think she is a bit late due to HSG procedure which is common, will bother to redo ticker when she arrives lol.

Baby dust to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizzie D

Hi Ladies,

Mind if i join you? We did our first round of IVF and got a BFN earlier this month, so it's back to TTC naturally for the next few months until we decide whether to go for another cycle and I could really do with the support! 

Lizzie D X


----------



## strawbs

Gosh this thread is sooooo busy!!!

Honeybun, sorry to hear about your  doggy, and the BFN what a day for you.

Kiteflyer, have you tested?

Hi lizzie D 

Hi to tracy, weenster, brummie mill, HMB Kitty and all the other ttc naturally ladies!

I have been very quiet on here, aftre my chem preg last month.  However...........here we go again!!!

Tested mid afternoon yest approx 12dpo and got a faint positive, clearly there but fairly faint.  I then tested at 2.30am and the test was even more faint.  Did a CBFM stick at lunch time and it looked like it does when you get a high so bought a CB diigital and pregnant 1-2 weeks.  Had already called docs this am to get a phone consultation before I got the definite pregnant result (I need to be on m/c drugs) Doc still not called me back!  I wnat cyclogest, don't think he will give it to me though.  Just about to email my m/c consul and beg him to send me script free!!  bet he will not

crikey such a rollercoaster but let me just say the CBFM is bl00dy brilliant!!!

strawbs x x x x x x


----------



## HMB

Strawbs--hope they get you the meds asap and a cons mtg or test. Coles Mammy needed something similar and did manage to get them to cooperate for her, phew!! So go get 'em !  

Hello everybody  . It is indeed busy here. So sorry Brummiemil & Honeybun. Hope things are going better today. Can't wait to hear about hypnotherapy, Brummiemil! 

I will be ovulating tomorrow, so we are busy with BMS  . Hope this is the one! Doc is having me do a second ovitrelle/trigger shot 5 days later to help the progesterone etc. I am to do a HcG pregnancy test in 2 weeks. Getting lots of attention on this one.  I love it.  

xx


----------



## kittykins

Morning ladies 

Honey and Brummie - sorry to hear you had such awful days.  Honey, my 18 year old cat is not doing so well now - had him since he was 5 weeks old and he has been through so many things with me.  Was there when I got divorced, had a m/c and when Freya had her open heart surgery earlier this year.    I just love him so much and hope he knows he has been a brilliant friend to me, omg, I feel so soppy today        Honey, could it be that you tested later on in the day instead of FMU?  I do hope so. 

Warm welcome to Lizzie - you will find loads of support on here - you can ask anything stupid (I know I do  ) but someone nearly always knows the answer. 

Strawbs - get on the phone and don't take no for an answer     .

HMB - did the CBFM today and still got a low - cd11 - did managed to get some BMS in just in case though!  I know AF arrived a couple of days ahead for you this month than me - remind me, are you using the CBFM as well or going with what docs tell you?  Either way, I so hope this is your time     

Massive    and   everyone.  

Going to have a house tidying day today - so much washing laying around that needs to go away and beetroot to be pickled!

x x x


----------



## Honeybun31

Thanks Girls    Did another test first thing this morning and still   So i guess i just sit back and   that AF will show up so i can begin my natural remedies  

I am still feeling "UGH" with the dull achey feel and feeling sicky and headachey but just really really   that my AF comes soon and atleast that will be a   thing 

My dog is going back to vets again today to hear what her blood results are (Not sure why we cant be told over the phone, and only if they need to do more go in) but anyway i guess they couldnt charge another consultation fee if it was done all over the phone lol

She hasnt eaten their special food and nor did she want her usual food last night or this morning however she is drinking water and going to the toilet so i really hope its just an upset tummy and they can help her with meds rather needing any further TX.

I will pop on later to give you all an update xxx


----------



## HMB

My heart goes out ot you Honeybun, I remember when my dogs got sick when I was growing up  . Hopfullyit's just a tummy prob.  

Kittykins, ovulation for me is tomorrow, so if we are inync again, you will probs get a postive on your CBFM/ovulation test tomorrow  . I am going with what my Doc said as he had me do a trigger shot--meaning it's a sure thing for tomorrow. I think OTD is Nov13/14. Since it will be a HcG test at the lab, I'll probs wait until Monday 14 Nov as the lab is probs closed on Sundays. Might call my Doc's office back about that....hmmm. Hope this is the one for you


----------



## kiteflyer

Woohoo! Strawbs   I hope you got your prescription and all is well  

Honeybun I hope your dog is getting better and the vet did not have bad news for you  . Also big   for you BFN

HMB glad you  have been busy with the bms and don't stop yet! This has got to be your month   

Kittykins glad you are getting bms in and that you get your peak very soon  

Lizzie welcome! You will get loads of support from the lovely ladies on here. And if you want to ask anything we will do our best to answer  

Brummiemill I can't wait to hear your feedback! I like yoga but have always thought the rest was a waste of money. I do like my Zita West cd though, and I never though I would like a cd like that lol! Any sign of your AF yet? I hoe not  

Afm my temperature fell below the cover line today so I have been expecting AF but no sign. During the day I have started to feel crampy and my back is aching so it can't be far away. Odd that I haven't had my normal spotting pattern though


----------



## Honeybun31

Just a quick update from me,  Well our dog had to have further tests...    they think she had an ucler that bled  so shes been given something to help protect/seal the ucler/ stomach lining and some anti-acids tablets.  She had a smear taken which we will get the results tomorrow.  They said she could be a little anemic also  

AFM:  Im exhausted lol  but on the good news i have lost another 2lbs so now lost 8lbs


----------



## Jacks girl

Hallo 

CD1 for me today, Ok about it though as I say wasn't expecting to conceive this month as we were busy with tests, going to get down to lots of BMS though and track OVs and temps this month from CD5.

Really going to give it our all.

OK about getting AF - at least I know everything is back to normal and I wasn't too overdue for AF so its a fresh start and onwards and upwards  

xxxx


----------



## mandimoo

Honeybun - it aint over till the fat lady sings.  I hope your unusual pattern is a positive sign, and here's hoping it was just a little early for a BFP.  I also hope your dog gets better soon.  Not sure about headachey, but sicky could be a good sign along with increased need to pee.  Fingers are firmly crossed for you.

Brummiemill, I had HSG recently too.  How was yours?  Mine was awful!  The dye kept coming out before they could get an image and then they said whatever they attched to my cervix had fell off so they had to re-attach it.  When I sat up I was in a pool of blood and blue dye and really could have done with a shower, but I had to paper towel myself and get back to work.  

Strawbs - OMG a positive, how exciting.  But it brings different stresses.  Hope you get your cyclogest.  Its so stressful waiting, try to stay calm and stress free.  Easier said than done, I know.

Hi to everyone else old and new.  I feel like ive never been away.

AFM - my temp remained triphasic for a couple of days, but has dropped back down now, not below coverline yet though, just hovering on it (currently day 2.  Before my miscarriage and subsequent D&C and being put on aspirin for sticky blood my cylces were about 31 days.  My 2 cycles since the D&C have been 27 days, followed by 26 days.  Today I am on day 28.  I've had light cramping and 2 spots of blood.  I know that with my physical condition it is almost impossible for me to be pregnant, but all the old anticipation is back.  In some strange way I love the anticipation.  Its the disappointment followed by waiting impatiently for ovulation that I dont relish.  I have an appointment with the IVF clinic tomorrow to discuss my sticky blood retest results and what (if any) course of action they may take regarding my blocked single tube.  Oh boy, Im well and truly back on the coaster!


----------



## Lar2402

I'm very excited got my first high on my fertility monitor!!!  Also, a temperature dip and yesterday my cervix was high enough that l couldn't reach it!  No EWCM though    

Honeybun,  hope your dog is feeling better.  what type of dog is it?  I've got a 12 month old Yellow Lab - Phoebe.  She's lovey - still a little naughty with a horrible habit of chewing skirting borads    Hopefully you will still get your BFP


----------



## Honeybun31

Wooooohoo Lar!! You know what you gotta do lol Enjoy!!!   

My dog is a shih tzu, shes the sweetest thing ive ever known, shes not too happy with all the meds but i do think shes abit better today...i hope so anyway... 
The vets should b calling today with her smear results....
Her blood is suppose to b at 40% and its been 25% & 23%.


----------



## kiteflyer

Cd1 for me at work on my phone want to cry but am going to stay strong! Why did I have such a long luteal phase and not be pregnant? Oh well


----------



## stoney1

kiteflyer, sending you massive  . Stay strong. 
wow everyone's been busy on here. Well, AF arrived this morning   but like you brummiemill, am taking it as a good sign that my cycle is back to what it was before last month, of just over five weeks. last month was seven weeks and 3 days - have been told it could have been a little miscarriage? would that affcet my ovulation this month?
Honeybun, hope your dog is ok. thinking of you.
and everyone else - hope we all get what we wish for soon    

stoney


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi girls

Sorry to Kiteflyer and Stoney1 that your AFs showed too - we will be cycling together next month then. Mine has been particularly painful and am still taking paracetemol today which is unusual for me. I can assume the HSG has given the system a good sorting!!! Kite - I too seem to be getting long luteal phases from what I can tell. On the upside the progesterone we must be producing must be quite something!!!

Mandimoo my HSG seemed to be quite straightforward. Only had a little bit of discharge after but I think am paying for it now lol!!! Good luck at the clinic tomorrow I   you get some help from them to continue on your TTC journey. 

Lar go for it and have fun huni!!!! 

Strawbs glad they are sorting your meds so you can get back on track.

Good lucky Kittykins and HMB for this cycle.

Lizzie D welcome hun 

Honeybun how ya doing?

Hallo to anyone have missed hope you are ok?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Stoney and brummiemill it will be great to cycle together this month   maybe it will bring us all luck  . Big  to you both! Brummie its just so annoying to have good hormones and never ever get a BFP! Maybe I have a blockage somewhere as I just don't have any symptoms for any of the other issues that cause infertility, I just wish the NHS would hurry up and send me my appointment letter  . I am so impatient  . It must be really annoying for you to be waiting for the results I think that has to be worse than waiting for an appointment!  

I have emailed about reflexology this afternoon, I'm not sure about going as I am not good with people touching my feet   but as it is cheaper than acupuncture will give it a go! I have also emailed the council for an information pack on adoption, as it is adoption week, I thought getting the information could do no harm. My dp is not yet divorced so I don't think they would consider us but I like to be informed   for future reference.


----------



## stoney1

Brummiemill and Kiteflyer - yes maybe this will be the month for us all. Will be great to cycle together! sorry to you both that your AFs showed too.  
Kiteflyer, I know you don't like people touching your feet, but if you can stand it I can recommend the reflexology. Have had two sessions now and it's brilliant = she's even told me how DH can massage my big toe to stimulate my piturity gland! He's chuffed to bits  I think that's great you've emailed about adoption. 
Brummiemill, hope the pain goes soon - we don't half go through it don't we!
Hope everyone else is well. Let's hope November is the month for us all!!    
Stoneyxxx


----------



## kittykins

WARNING! Me me me post. 

Sorry girls - in a hurry to get to work - just a quick question for anyone using the CBFM - I'm on cd13 of a 28-29 day cycle.  Still got a low this morning - really upset about it and taking it out of DH for some bizzare reason - I was grumpy last nite and still am this morning - it really should have gone up to a high today - anyone heard of this before or is it that I'm just not going to ovulate this month.  Got pain low down in pelvis so could it be ovulation but there is no egg or its too small to register?  

Thanks girls - will be back on tonite when I get home from work. 

Love to everyone as always. 

x x x


----------



## weenster

Hi kittykins, just a quick one as I'm on my phone too. I've had this once and it just went straight to peak. I ended up getting ov tests too thst month and got a positive on there! My monitor seems to be doing the opposite just now - one low day or so then about 10 or 11high before peak! Well annoying! I've started agnus castus this month to try to reg my hormones a bit and going to use ov tests this month too to see what's going on!

Hi to everyone else, will catch up properly later from the laptop! 

Weenster x x


----------



## kiteflyer

Kittykins I'm sorry I can't help you as I don't use CBFM. But stress or illness can affect ovulation so maybe you are worrying about it too much?  

Stoney I have booked my reflexology appointment for next Wednesday so it will be before ovulation. Is there a particular time of the month it is best to go? Or will I get told all that next week? I'm hopeless at moisturizing my feet but think I better start to get rid of any dry skin as that just isn't nice to look at  

I'm excited today as my referral letter has arrived   I couldn't make the first appointment of 23rd December at 12:00   I can't imagine anyone wanting to go then! I'm working so its out. So took the next one of 6th January, 2 months away  . But maybe I will be lucky before then    

Hope you all are doing well whatever stage of your cycle you are


----------



## stoney1

Hi Kiteflyer,
Oooh, hope you like the reflexology. You'll have to let me know how you get on. I wasn't told there's a good/bad time - it's just great to have. I had two in a week, now going back in three weeks (would prefer two but she was fully booked) my lady said every week would probablt be too much. And my AF started day after my second go - two weeks earlier than the previous month. don't know if it's affected (I'm not sure if last month was a miscarriage, which affected this month's ovulation), but was pleased none the less. if you have been stressed, it'll do wonders for relaxing you. good news about your appointment. this way you can enjoy xmas too!  
kittykins, I don't know I'm afraid, but hope you're feeling better. sending massive  
hope everyone else is ok.
love stoney xx


----------



## strawbs

Kiteflyer, I had reflexology for almost 2 years, I really loved it, so relaxing!  I think at any point in your cycle is beneficial.

Kitty 2 months ago, I had this, no highs straight to peak.

Got my meds from my consul, had to pay private prices but worth it if this works out.  Swaying bewteen positive and negative about this pregnancy.  I have a scan date so a very long 2ww for that.  Lots of cramping but no bleeding

strawbs x x x


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies, just to update, waiting for another m/c. if you count my chem pg it will be my 4th loss. very sad but eternally grateful for my 2 precious boys, we love them sooooooo much


Gd luck ladies, the cbfm really is the best, just my pcos is sh1t
trawbs x


----------



## kittykins

Strawbs - so very sorry to hear your news today.      to you and your family. 

I'm not singing the praises of CBFM at the mo - now on cd 18 and got my 5th high - normally get peak on cd 14/15 so way out of the running for us this month.  

DH rang the clinic - can't get an appt yet to start all over again with IUI so still waiting and spose will try again next month au natuaral.  Have to say, its been quite nice being at work the last 3 days to keep my mind occupied - now off for 3 days so will sit/ponder and worry and google any little thing!         So grateful to have my DD as I really feel age is not on my side now and getting more and more down as each month crawls along and goes by the wayside. 

Love to everyone and hugs again to Strawbs. 

x x x


----------



## miraclex2

Strawbs so sorry to hear that    x


----------



## weenster

Oh Strawbs, so sorry for you, hope you're taking good care of yourself!   

Hi to everyone else!

Weenster x


----------



## Honeybun31

Hello Ladies, I'm Sorry I have not been about lately but my beautiful dog was very ill all last week which ended at 7am on Friday when she took her last breath and left us.  It was extremely sudden and very upsetting.

She was cremated yesterday and i will be collecting her ashes next tuesday from our Vets.

She had improved so much on the Wednesday that at the appointment on Thursday the Vet was happy she was making progress and didnt plan to see her til the following tuesday.

Everyone was left shocked and upset that she went.

Tbh i am not coping at all, i had her for 10 yrs and through most of my hard times (Including infertility)...  I just dont want to admit that shes gone    My husband is very concerned because i have been trying to keep busy and well i now caught the flu so i know my body is saying i have to take my first steps to healing but its just so hard.  

Sorry for the me post ladies and i really do hope everyone else is alright and has a lovely week... Big hugs HB xxx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi all

Just popped onto say big     to Strawbs and Honeybun  . Strawbs - I sometimes feel as though its bad getting BFN every month but to think you are quite there and have it snatched away from you is just cruel. You are in my   and I   a sticky BFP comes your way soon huni. Honeybun I can empathise as I lost my Cairn Terrie Toby to Cancer in November 2009. I too had him through alot of struggles so I totally understand where you are coming from. Lots of love to both of you. 

Well AFM I had a massive fit at DH last night.  I had plotted onto the calendar the 'best time' because every month I feel like I am pestering him to get on with the job because that's how it is starting to feel to me atm one massive chore and an achievement I can't quite seem to manage . Low and behold he has looked at the calendar twice and took no ruddy notice and its all for his benefit as much as mine as I have already got DS!!!! Then when I do bring up how disappointed I am he does not seem to be putting as much into it all as me, I get "Well your lucky you already have a child". Sometimes DH can be so lazy. I have had to put up with the side effect of his meds being his low sex drive . I have done all the research, looked into all our options, gone through invasive tests, been told to do this and that, ok he has took his vits (when he can remember - I have to actually put these out with his meds cos he is so badly organised) but he eats total junk sometimes, does no exercise and does not read anything the clinic gives him in the depth that we would. I have reasoned its because he is a man and they deal with things differently but I tell you girls - I am quite ready to say it stuff it why am I bothering. After two years of putting up with all the crap with his sex drive being sluggish and trying to give him what he wants (don't get me wrong I would love it more than anything to have another child) I feel like saying 'Do you know what stuff it if you can't be arsed!' I even ripped up one of the Hospital letters he made me so mad!  That's not like me at all!

I am booked in for my Hypnotherapy tonight to work on my stress and my reaction to stress as I feel that's impinging on my health in general, so am hoping that puts me in a new frame of mind . 

As for DH leaving him to stew and think about how he makes me feel. I can understand its as equally as embarrassing and upsetting for him and I can see why but I think men miss the point sometimes .

Sorry for the rant and the 'me' moment. But I feel embarrassed to talk to anyone else about it and my 'best friend' has been to occupied lately with their new job and new friends  

Hope are all ok.

love and hugs

brummie xxx


----------



## weenster

Oh girls, I think everyone on here is in need of a big hug!

Strawbs, I hope you're doing ok.  I know what you mean about it being more cruel to have something then have it taken away, but when it happened to me i just had to focus on the fact that it wasn't meant to be......  Hope you're doing ok!

Honeybun, hope you're ok too.  DOn't feel bad about grieving, 10 years is a long time to have a pet - he'd be part of your life and it's hard when this goes.  The shock as well must be hard.  Take care!

Brummiehill I know what you mean about men!  I feel the same as you - it's always me that looks into everything etc, he just goes with the flow!  And then I ask him to go for 1 weekend without having a beer as it's ov time, and you'd think i'd asked him to walk barefoot through the desert!  

AFM not much to report, got a high on my monitor yesterday and today - hopefully peak will be soon, not like last month when it was about 13 days of high before peak!

Hi to everyone else,

Weenster x


----------



## stoney1

Hi Everyone,
so sorry to hear your sad news Honeybun - it's terrible when you lose a pet.   They are part of the family. Strawbs - big   too = my heart goes out to you.
Hope nobody minds but I'm having bit of a   few days too. Really feel like giving up. Found out somebody else I know is pregnant - I swear it's the 20th person since we started trying. My friends are starting to notice I'm sad too (some know, some don't) and that can't be a good thing. I've been getting really snappy with DH. He hasn't done anything (well, nothing unusual  ) wrong, but I can't seem to help it. I hate arguing with him but can't stop myself. Feel awful. don't eve want to try the ov sticks to see if i ovulate this month, as can't face the disappointment. so sorry for the me post.
to you all. I'm   we all get happy news soon xx


----------



## strawbs

Honeybun so sorry to hear about your dog, so sad and difficult as they are really like surrogate babies, i hope that your dh is being extra nice.

stoney, it is so hard hearing good news, feels like a knife in your heart every time.  Don't give up though

AFM some very surprising and good news yesterday my levels (although still shockingly low) have doubled, apparently it is the doubling that is the main thing.  my levels were 516 so at 22dpo not great but had doubled.  Feel bad as after my results on monday thinking it was def over had some wine.  My DS2 was over 5000 by this stage.  I have a scan next week to  see what is going on and have emailed my m/c consul.

strawbs x x x x


----------



## kiteflyer

Strawbs fingers crossed that everything is ok  keep us up dated

Honeybun big  to you it is so upsetting isn't it? I had 2 cats the same age but only have 1 now as when I was on holiday the cat sitter (a relative of an ex) left him out in a thunder storm as he was too tired to let him in, and he was never seen again. I cried for weeks as I never found out what happened to him  . He was my first ever pet too and would only really come to me so so sad. My other cat is 14 now and I can''t imagine what it will be like without him, its bad enough when I take him the cattery (not losing this one because of lazy cat sitters) the day before I go away! Try and stay strong it's hard as its like losing a human I reckon lol!

Stoney you should try some relaxation and visualization cd's. I have been listen to Zita West for over a month and I feel so much more positive.  But don't give up 

Brummiemill I hope you have calmed down a bit after hypnotherapy men are really hard work at times  . Feel free to unload whenever you want 

Afm I went to reflexology yesterday and it was great, my feet did tickle to start but I managed not to laugh  . And it felt like I was walking on air after! The only 2 points that hurt the most were my eyes, I wear glasses, and my ovaries  . I think other areas felt uncomfortable but I was so relaxed i couldn't remember when she asked lol! Can't wait to go back. She had also done some research into fertility and says she likes hypnotherapy and suggested I try this http://www.hypnoshop.com/hypnosis-cds-mp3s/female-fertility-enhancer.html but I don't know if it will be any different to Zita West? Nothing else to report have booked dp for bms this weekend and early next week 

Hello to weenster, kittykins, HMB and anyone else I have missed hope you are all ok 

/links


----------



## Jacks girl

Hallo girls

Well some good news...sadly not a BFP, bit too early in the cycle for that but I have had a transvaginal scan to look at the ovaries, tubes, uterus and had a 'normal' result back. The Doc spotted 8 follys on the right and 5 on the left all measuring a good old size, uterine lining was good for CD11, which is what the hospital have put me on and like you Kiteflyer have booked my DH for BMS tomorrow as we BD yesterday and for Sunday and Tuesday to cover all bases and then told DH he can take me to bed whenever he wants after that depending on his energy levels with work. He is relieved my OV should fall over the early part of next week. 

He had mixed feelings about my 'normal' result - think he was relieved I was ok but think it is dawning on him that he has not been 'giving' enough himself, ie. listening to clinic about diet, wearing the right pants, the frequency of BMS and why it is so important. Think my sounding off and the scan today has shown him he needs to really put the same effort in I am!

Kiteflyer really pleased you enjoyed your reflexology. I need to get on to asking my friend about mine. Could not find Hypnotherapist's office the other day so gave up and emailed her. Rebooked for Saturday at 1pm. Can't wait. I am asking her to focus on my attitude towards my eating/drinking in relation to stress and self esteem via body image as well as fertility. I think a peaceful mind and all that as you say Kiteflyer. 

Strawbs keep us posted, what conflicting results, fx u will be ok  

Honeybun how are you bearing up?  

Stoney we sound as if we are in the same boat atm. Here if you need to offload   

Weenster thanks too for kind words 

Well now got to set off for my friend's (who is happily pregnant and can talk of nothing else at all lately bless her) for a firework display. We are supplying the fireworks and was under the impression it was just her, her DH, me and my DH and her parents, now find out its about four other people including one with a baby!!!! Grrrr not feeling particularly social atm and hoping I don't get the 'When are you having one?' or 'Its your turn next' comments, cos I might say something like 'Have been bloody infertile so far so its anyone's guess'. No one knows what its like except you guys, I guess. People mean well they just assume everyone who gets married can churn about babies likes it tomorrow. If only it was that easy.

Love to all xxxx


----------



## stoney1

Morning everyone!
Brummiemill, so pleased you had some good news with your scan results. Hope the fireworks went ok - I'm the same, finding it harder and harder to be sociable, particularly with my friends, who I love. But I just can't face it sometimes. I've managed to get DH on vitamins and off caffeine, but it's the exercise i want him to concentrate on. I do it but he says he hasn't got time with work. Bless, he does work hard and long hours but it might help. I really do suggest the reflexology. I also heard from another reflexologist that wearing bangles can help stimulate the ovaries - am now jangling every day, but willing to try anything! Thought you ladies might like to know this. She did say bangles on the ankles too, but thought that might be pushing it!  
Honeybun, how are you today? Still thinking of you and sending big  
Kiteflyer - so glad you loved the refelexology! It's great isn't it. If nothing else, it's relaxing... an hour of 'me' time. Did she say what she felt from you whilst doing it? 
Strawbs - thanks for your kind words. how are you doing now? thinking of you and sending a huge  
Hi to everyone else - wishing everyone a happy Friday. 
lots of love and      
Stoney xx


----------



## HMB

Hi friends  

Not awake fully still groggy from sleeping like the dead  . DP left for the weekend to see his Mom, so no restless wiggling to wake me early. 

Stoney & Kiteflyer & everybody --I have been curious about reflexology. Had read before that it's not good to do during tX, or some part of your cycle, don't remember exactly. So I haven't done it yet. Very confusing as it's supposed to help with fertility.   . Maybe will try in December, if not knocked up now. 

Sorry to hear that some of you had down weeks  . Hope the weekend gets better. And yes I agree, men can be very frustrating esp with thier inability to multitask or help themselves  . My DP gets himself stressed out, which is really bad in many ways. My Doc who is a Professor, wrote a couple books, I got one yesterday. He actually said that coffee can help men for BMS! It speeds up their sperm! It's used for IVF to stimulate slow sperm, he wrote. Seriously. So, maybe don't prevent your DH/DP from drinking 1-2 coffees during your ovulation time.  . For women, nothing new. He said to keep it to 2 cups/day max (not those gigantic coffee shop ones!). Coffee is linked to mc, he writes, so no excess and would be good to put it aside after ovulation. 

Nothing to report, too soon. I do the HcG lab pregnancy test on Monday.

I hope we get some BFPs this weekend!!!   

xx


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

Just a quick post from me, been up for a wee while with a sick 2 year old, so taking the time to catch up on things on the laptop while he sleeps ......

HMB, good luck for your test!!!  Will have everything crossed for you....

Hugs and good luck to everyone else!

AFM I had my first peak on Thursday this month, so plenty BMS for us this weekend.  However earlier tonight I had a wee bit of blood when i went to the loo (Soz - TMI!)  I know it's too early for implantion, but Dr Google thinks it could be ovulation bleeding?  I've never heard of this before, but took it as an opportunity to get some more BMS in .....  Maybe my peak peaked a bit early  So anyway, onto the 2ww for me!  

Catch up soon with you all,

Weenster x


----------



## SamJ

hiya

The only smudged stick i got was when i dropped it down the toilet    and had to use a new one
Not much help i know.



sam


----------



## HMB

Thanks Weenster  


Here's my news: My OTD was Sunday, I didn't get AF and waited to test since I was to do the lab HcG pregnancy test today. Still no AF today. I was getting excited as my AF has arrived bang on time for OTD at the end of each OI protocol. The HcG test was negative!   So my Doc is sending me back to the lab on Wednesday to do the HcG pregnancy test again, plus to see what those cheeky hormones are up to, namely Oestrogen, LH and Progesterone. That's all. And I'm really tired because I woke up at 5:30 for no reason and had a terrible time getting back to sleep. Siesta here I come!! 

 to all


----------



## Lizzie D

Hi Ladies,

Introduced myself a while back but not got round to posting yet!! Thanks for the warm welcomes though  

This is such a busy thread so apologies in advance it will take a while to get up to speed on everyones news and do personals!!

Just had a couple of questions and wonder if anyone can help......for all those using the CBFM do you have the actual ovulation peak for more than one day? When i was using it before for about 4 months before IVF, the actual ovulation peak always lasted two days and this month i started using the monitor again. Basically because my cycle is about three days longer now than when i used it earlier in the year, i peaked yesterday but it wouldn't let me use the test stick today (grrrrr) as i'm now on day 18 so i'm not sure if i would have had a two day peak this month as well. But the reason I ask is last night and today i have been having a real soreness/discomfort on my right side around the ovary area, I have had this before when I was on clomid and it's not a dissimilar feeling to prior to egg colection with IVF but does anyone know if this means i have ovulated or am still about to ovulate in a natural cycle?!! I have had all the CM etc on and up until day 17 but it's just this pain that was nagging at me and making me wonder if we caught it at the right time this month. I still find after all this time (nearly 3.5 years ttc) that my symptoms vary from month to month and i can never really be sure if i have actually ovulated or if its still waiting to happen!! My boobs are sore today and i have read this can be a sign that ovulation has occured but so much info out there! Am going to start temping next cycle and also keep a diary me thinks as maybe that will help!!

Also does anyone take evening primrose and b vits? I take the usual multivit but have also read these may be good, if you do take them are they with meals or in the morning or doesn't matter?

Any help greatly appreciated,

Thanks

Lizzie D x


----------



## Honeybun31

Just a quick post to say thank you to everyone on here,  We collected my dog's ashes today and it was heartbreaking.  I haven't been allowing myself to grieve and so my body took over and gave me a lovely shot of flu and a chest infection!  I feel so rough and currently stuck inside with hot water bottle and meds lol

Our younger dog has been amazing since we lost our older dog, she has been very well behaved and seems to be doing well.  

We are thinking about getting a puppy as a breeder near my parents has a litter ready to go home in a couple of weeks and it just seems so strange not having two..  

Anyway im off to blow my nose and take my meds   

Take Care xx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi all

Just popped on to give huge       to Honeybun but also to say      to HMB. Time is a great healer Honeybun  - its difficult cos they are a huge part of our families. FX you feel better soon with your flu and can look forward to perhaps the new puppy and FX one day a new addition of a non-furry nature!!!

Lizzie your best bet for all that advice is Kiteflyer - she has a fab knowledge of all things OV and temps. I just go with my body these day as I get obsessive about temping and OV sticks. I kinda lose touch with reality that way and get more stressed, which can't be good for me and TTC. Best of luck though  

AFM CD15 or 16 I think ish. Think have ovulated - the scan certainly suggested I was going to last week and all the conditions were optimal for CD11 at the time. BMS every other day since last Wednesday so hopefully we have done enough to cover our bases. Going to throw another session in Thursday (sorry if TMI) to make sure but that's all one can do. Keep on going as it were until hospital tells us otherwise.

Hope everyone is OK. Lots of hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizzie D

Thanks brummiemill   totally know what you mean about getting obsessive and losing touch with reality with it all, thats why in all this time i've not really got into temping/CBFM etc but just thought it was a good time to do everything i can before embarking on another cycle of IVF next year at some point!

Honeybun31 - so sorry to hear about your loss, it is truly devastating to lose a beloved dog. I have grown up with dogs in the family and they certainly take a piece of you when they go, sending you a   also hoping your flu clears up soon.

Hi to all the other ladies on here,

Lizzie D xx


----------



## HMB

Hi ladies  

Just a quick note super duper early. DP was so restless sleeping, I could get to sleep until after 2am and had to get up at 7:30am to go to the lab to do pregnancy test this morning    . Gotta find his nity night pill! He did not adjust well to travelling, ahhhhhhhhh. No coffee for him today  . Sorry for the whatever this is, rant/weep. Anyway, AF is late, was due Sunday, so there is still hope that i might be...  

Anybody else testing this week?

xx


----------



## miraclex2

I have everything crossed for you HMB and am praying its your bfp x


----------



## kittykins

Just a quickie from me before I head off out to Asda - just want to send huge      to HMB for today.  Got everything crossed for you hun.  Been thinking about you the last few days so hope we have some excellent news tonight for the thread. 

Honeybun - sending you      - I had two cats (still have one now nearly 19) lost his brother 6 years ago (his ashes still sit on my sideboard in the lounge) - they were with me through everything - I so sorry you are going through this x x x

AF due here on Friday - tested yesterday too a BFN - not surprising as CBFM never hit a peak this month - just about 21 of highs    Finally got it back to low yesterday so not really in the running this month.    DH has managed to get us an appt at the clinic on 15th December (just to see nurse before seeing consultant) so feel we are going to back on the tx rollercoaster in the not very too distant future. Feels very surreal to be going through it all again        

Big    and loads of    to you all. 

x x x


----------



## HMB

Pretty confusing week  . Still no AF, so I feel great  . But, I must report now that I am NOT pregnant. Second round of tests today showed this. Apparently the Doc is planning on putting me on stimms, regardless of Af showing up or not! I am to do tests again, but will get called tomorrow with the plan. As I am not available on Friday when he wanted me to test, we'll see if Saturday is good enough, or in any case, what kind of cycle I will be doing, stimms or au natural  . I have to say that I am happy about the hint of there having been fertilization of the egg etc, with the HcG tests and delayed AF--this is the furthest I've ever gotten. That's all, folks. Had a glass of vin rouge tonight


----------



## Tracyxx

Lizzie D said:


> Just had a couple of questions and wonder if anyone can help......for all those using the CBFM do you have the actual ovulation peak for more than one day? When i was using it before for about 4 months before IVF, the actual ovulation peak always lasted two days and this month i started using the monitor again. Basically because my cycle is about three days longer now than when i used it earlier in the year, i peaked yesterday but it wouldn't let me use the test stick today (grrrrr) as i'm now on day 18 so i'm not sure if i would have had a two day peak this month as well. But the reason I ask is last night and today i have been having a real soreness/discomfort on my right side.
> Lizzie D x


Hi Lizzie,

The monitors are preset to give you peak, peak, high, low so you will always get two peaks thats why most people stop testing after the 1st peak as its just wasting sticks, and you would have been right about the niggles as studies have shown that most people ovulate the day after their first peak, I know I always do .

I had a HSG done 3 cycles ago and now my monitor just keeps jumping from LOW to PEAK I'm not getting any HIGH's at all, I think I will give it one more cycle and if it happens again then I will have to reset my monitor.

Tracyx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Ladies hope everyone is well  

HMB what a confusing week you have had! Have you got any answers yet?  

Lizzie any questions about  temping ask away! I can not help with the CBFM though. I do take epo and this cycle I have increased dose and I got much more cm  . But only take it from your AF until your first high temperature. I think your meant to take them with meals it will tell you on the packs.

Afm not much to report I am on dpo3 and no symptoms at all. We didn't get as much bms as normal but we did enough I think. I have had more reflexology today and I fell asleep this time   and am still really tired so am just chilling tonight. 

Big   to everyone!


----------



## HMB

Hi all!

Kiteflyer, how long is a reflexology session? What do they do? Sounds great  

I am officially back with you all for the next 2 cycles, I think! I am having a consultation with my Doc on Nov 29. No stimms right now. So will be off to the pharmacy to pick up those ovulation tests on Tuesday  . Oh, and AF FINALLY showed up today, about 4 days late.

Kittykins, did you test again today?

Thanks so, so much to you all for your thoughts and support!!!!!!!!!! Was a crazy ride, indeed, the past few days. 

Cheers


----------



## kiteflyer

HMB   to you! My reflexology last just over an hour and is half the price of acupuncture, which is why I chose to try it first  . You either lie on the treatment table or use a reflexology chair and she make sure I am nice and warm. Then she cleans my feet and massages them before starting the reflexology. The reflexology itself is working on points which relate to different parts of the body by using pressure and massage I think, I don't watch! When she has done she goes back over all the points to do with fertility, if she feels any resistance or something popping, like my eyes every time, she will work on them longer. It will bring your body in to balance apparently. Whatever it does it is nice and relaxing and I never look after my feet so I think I will keep going now anyway!


----------



## kittykins

HMB - yes tested again today - another BFN - af now a day late - not like me - usually bang on time - must be sharing your cycle this month.  So grumpy it can't be far away - just want to get on with next month now!

x x x


----------



## HMB

Kittykins - so sorry for your BFN  . We did indeed have something funny happen to us this time  . Nice to have a hint that something is working. Of course, it would be much, much nicer if it fully worked     . Sigh. You are going in for cons or for treatment very soon, right? 

Kiteflyer, thanks  . Reflexology sounds great. 

Lizzie, I didn't respond before, as I have never used CBFM, so left it to the others who actually know how it works. I use ovulation test sticks Good luck  .

A bit sad, but am looking forward to celebrating birthday on Monday anyway, and going away for the weekend of Dec 2. I'm going to try and focus on finding my Mom a Christmas present and having a romantic birthday dinner with DP on Monday.

Any other news?

xx


----------



## Tracyxx

HMB I am so sorry things didn't work out this cycle  . 

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! for Monday and I hope you have a lovely night just you and o/h, I do know how you feel as it was my birthday yesterday and it made me even more depressed as it's another year with no BFP so I've decided this is the year it happens, my doctor has told us to keep trying naturally for a few more months but after that it's FET & IVF for us as I really want a BFP in 2012 before I get any older!!  

I had to reset my clearblue monitor today as it has been working perfectly for the last 6+ cycles then I had my HSG done and since then it's been all over the place giving me no high's and missing peaks so I've cleared it and am going to start fresh next cycle.

Tracyx


----------



## HMB

Happy belated birthday to a fellow scorpio, Tracey   . Thanks so much for your kind words. You are still very young, make this month count!    

After being 'sad sack' today, I now have a funny story to report: DP volunteered to go do the errands for me, so I could just chill out and rest. One was to go to my yoga/pilates center and get a gift certificate for a massage for my friend's birthday. DP has already been there twice and I gave him the pamphlet to bring with him with the correct massage circled  . He has been gone for 2 hours, so I called. He forgot the pamphlet at home, couldn't find the the place and wondered into a Thai massage place instead and bought a gift certificate there. Seriously.


----------



## kittykins

HMB do thank your DH - that has made my day     .  That is just so funny. 

Still no AF today      - tested again with a CB digi and a definite no - why cant AF turn up when you want he to?

Anyway - going to have a glass or two of red wine tonight and just think about HMB's DH   !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

Nothing to report with me, around 7 dpo now so on the final count down!  Just wanted to send you all a big hug ....  This thread has really not been lucky recently!  But HMB your Dh story did cheer me up!

Take care everyone!

Weenster x x x


----------



## HMB

Yes, indeed, DP could be the source for stories for some funny TV episodes  .

Kittykins, can you go to the lab and do a HcG test?If you know when you ovulated, the lutean cycle doesn't vary, so it's worth doing an HcG test if you can. xx

Weenster, that's great, just a few more days. Fingers are crossed for you   

True, it's been a couple cycles since someone in our group got lucky, but it will come again. 

After being so down on Saturday, I remembered about agnus castus, had forgotten to start taking it again on CD 1. Now I feel much better  . Going out to get some ovulation tests today. Would be so, so great to get lucky this month on a natural cycle !!!!!  

xx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hallo all, just popped on to say hi,in 2ww but never like to bank on whether or not I will POAS! I just wait and see what happens these days, cba to test, as now taking the relaxed approach to TTC. Me and DH got record load of BMS in this month but after watching the great sperm race on Channel 4 OD can see why you only have a slim window. Its lucky anyone is born in this world lol!!!

What has made me smile is Discovery home and health- Babes in the Wood. A lovely 42 year old lady who had 3 miscarriages bless her, tried for 3 years, had all the tests, decided to carry on TTC naturally and then fell pregnant. If she can do it, we can also have a darn good go at it and fx.

Excited as my hypnotherapy treatment is on Friday, so hoping it will really combat my stress and put me in a positive frame of mind with TTC.

Hope everyone is ok?

Kittykins hopefully you will find out what is happening soon.Good luck for a fresh cycle HMB! Good luck Kiteflyer - as you say you can only do your best with BMS    

Lots of baby dust

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaandchris

Hi Guys

Can i join you, as you can see from my thread I am just recovering from a failed IVF (2nd go) myself and dp thought we would give the CBFM a try as we have never used it before (and miracles can happen...right) and can you believe after all of the injections/mixing/hospital apts and scans this POAS is stressing me out lol!!!!

I am on CD18 and have been on high fertility for nearly a week, I realise that the
instruction booklet states that you may get more "high" in the 1st cycle whilst the monitor gets to know your system, I am getting quite a bit of CM (tmi!!) but thought my Peak should have been here by now, I have stupidly on 2 evenings got up in the night for a wee at 4am then POAS at 7am, as I have not used my first urine could this have messed it up? (the nights that I have done this have not been consecutive...) maybe it is just that my cycle is a little longer since the IVF?? Do not want to have to face not ovulating aswell as anything else if I can help it lol!!!

Any advice would be appreciated as it is sending me a little  

I guess if I need to pee in the night in furture it may be an idea to do it in a pot to test during my morning window..


----------



## kittykins

Welcome Lisa - sorry to hear you have just suffered another BFN.  Can't really help with your question about the CBFM - I am using it but last month it totally missed any peaks and had about 20 odd days of highs.  Am going to be trying again this month whilst waiting to start tx again.  I do make sure I use FMU for each test - are you on 28 day cycles?  

Hope it all works itself out for you. 

Love to everyone - AF finally turned up here over the weekend


----------



## Jacks girl

Joined this page on ** called 999 reasons to laugh at infertility - as bad as the title sounds its for all women in the same boat as us. Here is their guide to making the best of an infertile thanksgiving and it made me chuckle in the mood am in lately....
If you are celebrating Thanksgiving this holiday season, you may not be giving thanks for your twisted uterus, your hubby’s lack of sperm or that you just spent $500 on fertility drugs. But here are some real reasons why you should be thankful for an infertile Thanksgiving…

Thankful that you are not one of the Duggar children. “I have 19 brothers and sisters and my mama and papa can’t remember my name.”

Thankful that you get to inject your fertility needle into your ass instead of into the other side.

Thankful for sperm-friendly lubricant and an abundance of cervical mucus.

Thankful for Starbucks holiday beverages with whip cream,  Double Stuffed Oreos and Reece Peanut Butter Cups, following a failed cycle.

Thankful that your parents didn’t name you Myrtle which rhymes with…

Thankful that your husband/partner doesn’t have a business trip during your ovulation period.

Thankful that you don’t have to go to a baby shower on Thanksgiving Day.

Thankful that you only had 6 fertility interns (and not 7)  see your lady parts during your last IVF procedure.

Thankful that your hubby/partner’s last semen analysis results showed that his sperm only had 2 heads instead of 3. Progress!

Thankful that your mother-in-law only told you twice today that she wants to be a grandmother.

Thankful that cousin Martha is only pregnant with baby #3 (and not #4).

Thankful that cousin Betsy’s new baby inherited her husband’s unattractive chin.

Thankful that you are not allergic to alcohol!

Thanksgiving is a time to be thankful and focus on all the things you do have, rather than all the things you don’t. Life can be difficult but always try to let positivity and humor triumph over circumstance. If you can’t find anything to be grateful for, just look in a new direction. Happy Holidays!

Our American cousins, bless them xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Welcome Lisa   I'm sorry I can not help with CBFM as I do not use one. Loads of ladies on here to so I'm sure someone will help you soon  

Brummiemill how is the 2ww going any news?  

Kittykins   and good luck with tx  

HMB I hope you had a good birthday   maybe this will be your month  

Tracy belated happy birthday to you!

Weenster how are you doing any news yet?  

AFM nothing much to report. I have had 2 reflexology sessions now and on the 3rd one she could ot feel anything everything was as it should be so I guess my body is in balance   I go again next week and then will just go once a month to make sure I stay in balance lol. This 2ww I hardly have any cramping or tender breasts which I normally get all the way through, now on dpo8 so only half was through!


----------



## HMB

Welcome Lisa! So sorry about your last tx  . I  am using ovulation tests, but other ladies here use the CBFM. xx

Kiteflyer, that sounds lovely, woohoo! You are in balance  

Thanks Brummie, I miss thanksgiving. DP is teaching Thursday night so the most we will do is have chicken and potatoes   . There is indeed always a bright side to things. 

Hang in there, Kittykins, Weenster and Tracey.    

AFM, Did the first ovulation test today. So the next few days will be agnus castus and ovulation tests, and of course BMS  . No acupuncture this week.


----------



## rungirl

Just book marking too!! Xxx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi Kite

No news on my front except a bit tired and occasionally feeling a little weak and bleurgh. Think that is just change in the weather though and work etc, also on hibernation mode lol 

How are u hun? xx


----------



## lisaandchris

Thanks guys good news on the cbfm front...cd20 and got my first peak!!!!!   
woo hoo feel like I have passed a test!!! At least we know I do actually ovulate!!!
best get down to it  !!!
Thansk again ladies will def keep you posted!!!


----------



## kittykins

WTG Lisa!!!!!!!!

Glad you got your peak - also glad its not just me that jumps around when I get a peak - I literially dance round the lounge singing to DH (not a sight for the faint hearted first thing in the morning I can assure you)! lol - no dancing this month as never got a peak        

No guesses for what your up to for the next few days!    Good luck hun. 

Not much happening this end - got some Agnus Cactus yesterday (half price in Holland & Barrett) - AF still lingering old - bored of her now, my fault for wishing she would hurry up this month        3 weeks to first clinic appt.  Can't decide whether to get any more CBFM sticks or not - sometimes I just feel Im throwing money after badly spent money     

Brummie - hibernation sounds nice!

Kite - glad your reflexology is going well for you x 

HMB - maybe this month hey?        

x x x


----------



## weenster

Hi girls.

Just a quick post from me .....  I feel a bit funny saying this but yesterday I got my BFP!!!!  Was a really faint line on a cheapo internet test, but still a line.  Tested today on a proper one and the line is quite dark so it's starting to sink in!  Not counting my chickens though, as I've been here before with disastrous results, but a step closer all the same ...  Not sure if it's related but this is the first month I've taken Agnus Castus and EPO, maybe this is the miracle I needed  Hope if it is it makes all the difference to you too Kittykins!

Wow Lisa, good luck with the peak - bet you're going to have a good weekend!!!  And good luck HMB too!  Bring on the BMS!

Brummie and Kiteflyer, hoping you're just a few days behind me ....

Hi to everyone else, battery about to die in the laptop so got to be quick!

Weenster x


----------



## strawbs

weenster     congrats on your BFP!!!

Lisa the peak sign is bl00dy brilliant!!  I always take a pic of it on my phone as I never used to ovulate, it is the second best sign to a bfp!!

AFM well....I am having another m/c, all finally happened on sun after a rollercoaster 3 weeks.  I am OK just angry that this has happened again, so with a chem preg in sept and now this, will be taking a break for a few months (my m/c consul said at least 2 months), so I am going back to the gym was doing well before the pregnancies and going to enjoy my boys and xmas then back on it in Jan.....when I am 35         (although DH not in agreement at the moment)

Good luck ladies (I am still the CBFM biggest ever fan!!)

strawbs x x x x x


----------



## weenster

So sorry strawbs, but hope you enjoy your Christmas ((hugs))

Weenster x


----------



## kiteflyer

Weenster Woo hoo!!!! I hope everything goes well for you. I think you strawbs, Tracy and sweetcheeks are the only ones left on this thread since I joined FF!  

Strawbs I'm so sorry for you big   

Lisa hope you gets lots of bms in!  

Brummie I like the sound of hibernation mode! 

Afm me not much to report been feeling a bit weepy at times and I'm getting an odd feeling in my abdomen like fluid is building up which I never take as a good sign. Oh well only a week until testing or af


----------



## miraclex2

Hi ladies I was on here a while ago as Colesmammy just wanted to quickly pop on...

Weenster yayyy for your BFP so happy for you x

Strawbs    life is so unfair x x

Sending each and everyone of you love and hugs and    for lots of BFPs for you all x


----------



## HMB

Congrats Weenster!!!!  . Why don't you call your GYN or clinic and ask them for heparin/some meds to help prevent mc?? Colesmammy/miraclex2 did that. 

straws, I am so so sorry   . Resting your body sounds like a good idea for a couple months. You too should demand for meds to take after a BFP....You could discuss it in your next cons or something....Things will work out.

Miraclex2, I see you had another scan  , everything is going great then!


Brummie, Lisa, Kitefllyer, sweetcheeks & kittykins-- crossing my fingers for you all for this month, let's get some more BFPs for the holidays    

AFM, I am still spotting. I so hope this means the cyst has gone. Hopefully the Doc will take a look on Tuesday. Still early, no positive on the ovulation tests.


----------



## miraclex2

yep HMB 12wk scan yesterday abd was actually 5 days ahead    x


----------



## Jacks girl

Weeeeeeensssssttttteeeerrrrr you go girl. Well done huni bun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so          
for you        - that's amazing!

AFM I am on a bit of a high after my hynotherapy appointment. I feel fantastic. I go back to see her on the 15th December. Its a weird but awesome experience - you let go of so much crap, anxiety, negativity - ideal for the trials and tribulations we go through in this game. Not even worrying about next week or so - mentally positive either way! Also have new shower thanks to my wonderful landlord, so going to enjoy that later on and bang into my PJs with my herbal tea 

On a more      note Strawbs loads of      to you huni. Rest your body and then try again like the others all suggested hun, hopefully fx the next cycle you try again is defo your cycle fx fx fx fx     . At least you know you can get caught that is the way to look at it even though I know that is probably not a comfort. I agree with HMB demand Meds!!!!

Congrats again Miracle x2

HMB hope spotting stop soon and OV get some nice shiny results so you can plenty of BMS in!!!!

Kiteflyer it ain't over till the fat lady sings but I am never optimistic about myself getting a BFP!!! But fx and     for you huni 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kittykins

Weenstar - so pleased for you hun - hoping Agnus Cactus is the wtg!

Strawbs so sorry sending you a massive   

HMB - here we go again!  CBFM started asking for sticks again today - hoping to get that all important peak as have Agnus Cactus going and a load of preseed sitting in the draw        Just hope its not another £15 down the drain     

Kite - stay    for the next week    you get your well deserved good news x x x

Miracle - 12 weeks already! x x x

Lisa gl for the weekend! x x x

Brummie - so glad your appt went well - enjoy the weekend. 

Love to everyone. 

x x x


----------



## Jacks girl

Kittykins hope its a positive OPK weekend for you with loads of BMS into the mix. Good luck hun and loads of      to you.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Im sorry i havn't been posting much, i promise i have been reading everyday to hear your news praying for lots of BFP's.  

Our fertility clinic have said that although i have underlying fertility issues (endo & immune issues) all my basic tests came back fine so they are now sayng our problem is male infertility as o/h has only 8% motility.  I had an HSG in October which they say clears the tubes and gives you a higher chance of conception so they have said we should continue trying naturally for another 6 cycles then move onto treatment. I am still using my CBFM religiously every month in the hope of that miracle BFP but the reality has sunk in that if we want another baby anytime soon then we will need to go for tx again.  For that reason i have really been focusing on losing weight so if we don't get a natural bfp in the next few months then we are ready for treatment, my weight is currently under the limit for my clinic but with Kieran i was ttc for 10yrs and didn't get a BFP until my BMI was a normal 25 even with IVF so im not taking any chances.

I'm currently at 10dpo but have no symptoms at all so ive cleared my monitor ready to start fresh next cycle, so here's hoping we all get some xmas BFP's    

Tracyx 

Ps:  I don't know if this apply's to anyone else but at my clinic they said as we have "male issues" we should really be focusing our BMS on days 4 & 5 before ovulation, as if the sperm is slow it can take 4 to 5 days to get to the tubes so doing the deed on the day of ovulation or the day before is useless so we have started Bd'ing much earlier in the hope it's gets us a BFP  .


----------



## kiteflyer

Tracy it seems like your doctor or clinic keep changing their minds about your fertility issues to me! How frustrating for you  . Get your DH on some supplements, if he isn't already, they may do the trick  . And good luck  with this cycle   

To all you ladies due to ovulate I hope you got in lots of bms   and to all those on the 2ww   good luck  

Afm I'm on dpo 12 and my boobs are very tender now but nothing else to report. I hate the 2nd week of the 2ww the first week seems so much easier!


----------



## HMB

Kiteflyer, I hope you have some news for us this week  

Weenster, have you tested more? Seen the Doc? Are you ok? 

Tracey, that is v interesting about what your clinic said, make sure you have BMS ahead of time. I think, bottom line, having BMS every other day after your period is over until 1-2 days after ovulation, should catch all the good sperm, on the good days. I do agree with Kiteflyer. We have read about so many cases of the male factor prob disappearing with good supplements, nutrition and "lifestyle" (= no smoking, no binge drinking, sleeping enough, no tight clothes, no artificial heat/telephones/computers in that area....). Can you sneak some more healthy stuff into his daily life?

Kittykins, did you ovulate yet?

AFM, just waiting for my cons with the Doc tomorrow. Not ovulated yet, but def BMS, of course  . DP getting all stressed and anxious again  , so sending him to the Doc this week or for hypnotherapy. Gotta do something. He keeps me up to some nights with all the nightmares and tossing.

Cheers


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Kiteflyer you are so right I feel like I've had 10+yrs stolen from me, you see i have Endometriosis and back in the 90's it was severe.  In 2000 I had a m/c which they blamed on the Endo so they recommended I have extensive surgery to remove it before ttc again.  I had the surgery and ttc for years unsuccessfully so they performed a HSG and said my tubes had been blocked & damaged due to the surgery so I was refered for IVF but after 5yrs of treatments I gave up only to go and get a natural BFP a few years later.  Happy to finally have a BFP I never questioned them until this year when we decided to start TTC again so I went back to clinic asking how I got a BFP with blocked/damaged tubes so demanded to be re-tested.

My pelvic ultrasound showed my uterus & ovaries to be structurally "normal", my progesterone levels are normal and now my HSG has came back clear so my tubes are open  .  My o/h has always had poor motility but they never made an issue of it as they said with blocked tubes I needed IVF anyway but now with all my tests coming back "normal" they are saying it looks like low motility is the main cause of our problems.  They have said that obviously another BFP is possible as we've already had two but we could be trying for a long time and us only having 2 BFP's in 19yrs of unprotected s3x proves they are right.  I feel now that the last 10yrs have been stolen from me as when i was told my tubes where blocked i practically gave up trying but if i had known our problem was actually male issues i would have stuffed him full of wellman vitamins and continued trying.  They said with our test results it would take us on average 6yrs to conceive but since I've just had an HSG our chances are higher for 6 cycles so we have to keep trying till March/April then go back for tx.  

I'm not setting a date for our IVF as we are hoping to move house early next year, we have been wanting to move to a bigger house for a while now but o/h had to wait on news of a new job, but he was just told this week he got the job and starts after xmas so we can go ahead and arrange to move now but we don't want to be having treatment during the move as IVF is stressful enough on its own nevermind the added pressure of a house move aswell so until after the move we are going to keep on trying naturally with our CBFM and im going to concentrate on getting my BMI down to 25 so when the times comes we will be ready to go ahead wih our treatment.

Of course I'm praying we get a miracle BFP before then as I reacted so bad to the IVF drugs the last time I'm really not looking forward to another cycle  

I'm 11dpo today and have nothing to report, I'm feeling very nauseous and have a few slight niggles but thats pretty normal for me before the witch shows up.

Tracyx


----------



## Loll

Hi All just wanted to say Congratultions to all those with a BFP and good luck to all still ttc 

Loll x


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

Sorry not been on for a few days, had my neice's birthday party at the weekend and it seemed to fill up ALL my time - who knew a group of 5 year olds could be so demanding!

To all those due to ov soon, good luck and plenty of BMS!!!  

To all those testing soon, keeping everything crossed for you!  Will be checking for updates!

And hi to everyone else!

AFM it's still not sunk in about my BFP - keep expecting af at any time.  Been doing quite a few tests, and the line does seem to be getting darker, but still can't quite believe it.  Am going to the dr on Thursday, so maybe it'll feel more real then.  I just can't relax though, last time I was fine up till 8 weeks when I miscarried....  Just hope history is not going to repeat itself as 8 weeks this time will be right at Christmas!  My due date from my previous miscarriage would have been this Thursday, so hopefully this is a good omen - my wee miracle up above will be looking out for me and my new miracle!

Hope to hear more BFP's soon!

Weenster x


----------



## rachel petch

Hi girls

Not been her for a while, as im due to do ivf in Jan, however on this perticular cycle i was due af last sunday..... so im 4 days late, which is v unusual indeed as im normally 30 days bang on the money!!! No af symptoms apart from a little cramping on and off and i ve discovered today some whte discharge on my knickers (TMI sorry) What do u guys think?? am i getting excited about nothing as i ve never had a natural pregnancy before!!!!! I darnt do a test, hubby thinks to leave it till the weekend!!!!!

Hope u all are doing good! Lottsa love n baby dust!! xxxRachxxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Rachel you have to test all the signs are looking great  

AFM the witch showed up today so it's back to CD1 for me,  Good Luck to anyone else waiting to test we really need some BFP's  

Tracyx


----------



## Loll

woo Rachel i agree with Tracey test test test     x
Tracey   

loll


----------



## kittykins

Rachel - you have more will power than me - I would have to test - so hope its good news for you hun. 

HMB - haven't had peak on CBFM yet - had 3 highs now so hoping tomorrow will be a peak although its very early for me - couldnt believe getting a high on day 9 - maybe the Agnus Cactus has something to do with it       - have you had any luck with the ovulation predictors?    Hoping this is the month!

Love to everyone. 

x x x


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Ladies just a quickie   I'm out again this month started spotting on Tuesday and reckon the witch will be in full force tomorrow  .

One month left to get a BFP this year going to think positive (which I think will be impossible over Christmas but hey ho!)


----------



## HMB

Sorry Tracey and Kiteflyer  . Indeed Kiteflyer, it will be difficult for BMS over christmas  . We will be staying at DP's Mom's house and she never leaves  

Kittykins, I haven't ovulated yet either. The agnus castus won't do anything bad, keep taking it. Maybe we will skip this month? Or just having a slow one? Hang in there!!   

Have you tested yet Rachel? You are already days late, so go ahead  

xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

I'm sorry if this is TMI for this time of the morning but I had to go and see my Gp because my periods have became unbearable, I've got Endometriosis so they have always been heavy & painful but it has gone to a new level.  I'm using extra super plus tampons & nightime towels together and it still floods through if i dont get changed every 2hrs max.  My Gp said as we are ttc there is nothing she can give me that won't interfere with getting pregnant.  Estrogen dominance is common with Endo so heavy periods are to be expected but this is awful, I have just read that Agnus Castus can help balance out estrogen levels so I'm going to get some today as i've never tried it and anything is worth a shot but holland & barratt have 100mg tablets & 400mg tablets so im not sure how much you are supposed to take.

I heard a few of you mention it so can I ask what dose you are taking and if you've noticed any changes?

Thanks
Tracyx


----------



## HMB

Tracey, def go get the agnus castus and start asap. It will help your symptoms. I get confused about the dosage, my bottle is a squirt one, so I do 2 squirts  . My acupuncture doc said to take it every day except the last 6-7 days of 2ww. Then start over again when you get AF. You poor, poor dear. I have had some endo symptoms most of my life but nothing as severe. However, i do know about the pain and extra blood. I used to take hardcore muscle relaxers. After the HSG, the blood went to normal and the pain is more manageable. That Doc cleared out a lot of the naughty stuff--he said I must have had intolerable pain for years. Yup. True, if TTC, it's not good to take drugs. So agnus castus and maybe a HSG. You did recently, right?

Cheers all


----------



## kiteflyer

Tracy poor you   I had been annoyed with having to change my regular tampon every 2 to 3 hours this morning but now I realise how lucky I am, in the respect anyway! I hope the Angus Castus works for you  

HMB and Kittykins any sign of ovulation yet? Hopefully it will be over the weekend so you can get lots of time for bms  

Brummie have you any good news for us?  

Rachel did you test?


----------



## rachel petch

HI girlies

Still no sign of af, and yes i did test this am BFN, i used a 1st Response too, now im really confused....... Day 5 now!!! 
But have been reading some stuff on the internet and some ladies dont get a positive result for weeks after a missed period...... i think i may go bloody nuts if i ve gotta wait that long!!!!!     Im totally    that i am as im sceduled for 2nd ivf next month!!!!! Love and lottsa babydust xxxxxx


----------



## kittykins

Oh Tracy so sorry your going through all this           I asked at Holland & Barrett and was told to take 400g as 2 tablets twice a day (this was for fertility though so you may want to check out about the other).  Really hope you feel better soon hun. 

Rachel - sorry it was a BFN - HMB had this last month too (think she was 4 days late) so she may know more - I was 1 day late last month and testing away but obviously it was just something 'in the air' that month for me!

AFM - still taking Agnus Cactus (actually got some more today to tide me over as it is the last day they are on offer) - got another high on CBFM this morning - not too worried as it has now been cd 9, 10, 11 and 12 and it really should be until 13 or 14 for me to get a peak - did a normal ov test tonight and got a second line, not quite as dark as the other but definitely a line.  Will do the CBFM tomorrow and see what happens - still got 2 more ov tests so can do again tomorrow if I need to. 

Kite - sorry it was another no this month         - on with the PMA - we really need some more BFPs on here.  

We are going to the clinic on 15th December to see about tx again so not sure if I will still be allowed to post here then.  Spect we will have to wait a month or two for Christmas and getting back on track on cd1 - HOPING I WON'T NEED THEM THEN!    

Love to everyone - work tomorrow so will catch up tomorrow evening. 

x x x


----------



## HMB

Rachel hon, ask for an HcG blood test. That will tell you exactly how much HcG is in there, if something is happening, may need to test again 2 days later. If it's over 5, than something is happening. If it's over 20, you are probs pregnant. xx  

Kittykins, a faint line is not a positive for ovulation. Patience, it will come   

Sorry Kiteflyer  . DEf use agnus castus for the blood issue during AF.

AFM still waiting. We are going away for the weekend tomorrow. Could be good timing for BMS    

Hugs


----------



## rachel petch

Hmb. Thankyou for your reply hunny!!, im gonna leave it till Sunday, which will be 7 days late. And see if i can get a blood test done on Mon at the docs!!

I just hope the ol' witchy poo poo stays well away, and hope and pray for a lovely au natural bfp!
I just dont have any af symptoms at all, usually i have special tablets from the docs for the cramps or i have to have at least 1 day of work, they are that bad!!!

I m just gonna treat myself as if im preggers...... so no wine at all   , but it'll be worth it if im gonna have a lovely bump!!!LOL!!

Love n baba-dust to all
xxxxRachxxxx


----------



## kittykins

Just lost my long post          

I dont know what to think HMB - never got a peak last month on CBFM so hoping not to miss out again this month - had my 4th high today and line on the ov this evening definitely was not faint - about 3/4 of the other line - anyway managed to get cd 10 and 11 with BMS and have DH scheduled for tomorrow morning which will be cd 13         what about you hun?  Can't remember what cd you are as I know you were thrown around last month what with being late, etc. 

Keep smiling and the PMA. 

x x x


----------



## kittykins

Would love my bubbles to be 5777 when I go to clinic if anyway can help. 

x x x


----------



## Tracyxx

Kittykins i  had a HSG a few months ago and since then my monitor has been all over the place just giving me HIGH's, this month was the same but i was sure i ovulated so i used a clearblue opk and it was Pos+ so i really don't know whats going on with my monitor as i know im definately ovulating so i've decided to do a master reset this cycle to see if it helps.

I've blown your bubbles up to 5777 so hopefully it will bring you good luck for the clinic, and you better keep posting here after your appointment or they'll be trouble   

Tracyx


----------



## rachel petch

Hi girls, day 6 still no af!!!!!!!!!!!! Boobies a little sorer today, felt a little bit sick during the night, but i was thinking about being pregnant, so maybe its all in my head!!!! God!!!!! this is doing my head in,  do u guys think i should test this eveing when i get home, or would ther be no point!!! Is morning wee better for a +result!!!!


----------



## HMB

Yes Rachel, I think you should test. This late, it doesn't matter what time of day. Consider going to do the lab test. Hoping this is it for you, and you avoid tx    

Kittykins, the line of the ov test can show up faintly earlier in the cycle, then disappear and then really come back. I read about why that can happen, but don't remember, it's something about hormones. When it's the same color as the other, that's it. The line showed up again this morning for me, almost as dark as the other, so expect to get a positive ov test tomorrow morning. Too funny, I think we are in sync again  . If you jump the gun on the test, you will be wrong. Did that once sometime a few months back. Is your appt today, hon? Good luck!!  See if they will do a scan of you during the meeting--you will see if the follies are ready for ovulation. My streamer thing isn't working so you can't see what day I'm on, no idea why  . I am CD 16.

Hugs to you all


----------



## rachel petch

Hmb, what is a lab test? Sorry for being a durr!! Thank you for all your help, gonna test tonight, but will keep you all posted! I'm just praying this is it


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Rachel i am praying you get a BFP today we really need some good news and its amazing how many girls on here try for years then suddenly get a natural BFP just before they start treatment   .

HMB Kitty's appointment isn't until the 15th December so a few weeks away yet   . 

AFM i have started taking Agnus Castus today 400mg twice a day in the hope in helps control my bleeding but im really starting to rattle with all the pills im taking but they are all needed for one thing or another.  I've got my "Thyroxine" for my Thyroid, my "Sanatogen mum to be", my Iron tabs for my low iron & anaemia,  Evening Primrose Oil to help with EWCM, and now Agnus Castus but im willing to try anything if it works   .      

Tracyx


----------



## HMB

Rachel sweetie I meant a HcG blood pregnancy test . So hoping this is it for you. Xx

tracey, agnus castus is a Plant so dont worry about it being more meds in your body, its natural. Xx

sorry iPhone response!


----------



## kiteflyer

Good luck Rachel  

Tracy I think we all must rattle, I also use sanatogen mum to be, evening primrose which I swap to omega 3 after ovulation, garlic tablets as high blood pressure runs in the family and cranberry as I got cystitis twice in a year and every time I try to cut back cystitis comes back   I really can't take anymore  . I hope the angus castus works for you. I don't see the point in me taking it as my cycle is regular and always has been and my bleeding is only heavy for 1 day but then as I only use regular tampons I guess its not that bad.

HMB sounds like you will be having a fun weekend!  

Kittykins good luck with your appointment


----------



## rachel petch

Morning girls,

Well it s day7 and still no af, done another test today ...... negative, but every day i just feel different, so confused!! might buy a digi one today and go see gp on Monday if she has nt shown up by then!!!!

Hope you re all doing good today!!!!xxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Rachel how frustrating! Silly question but were you checking for ovulation this month or not with starting ivf next cycle?


----------



## kittykins

Morning everyone. 

Rachel       you get to know what on earth is going on soon - must be driving you round the bend hun x x x 

Tracy - hope your feeling better x x x 

Kite - didn't know garlic tablets were used to treat high blood pressure - I'm on tablets for this already but don't see that it could do any harm to give it a try - I'm sure we all rattle when we walk!!!!!!!!

HMB - have you ovulated yet hun?  Got my much waited for peak yesterday and today so had an early night and an lie in this morning        Also got a horrible cold so can't say I felt particularly romantic at all - just had to be done though     

Strawbs, Weenster and Loll    and hope you are all well and have a good weekend. 

Love to everyone. 

GL Rachel with digi today. 

x x x


----------



## rachel petch

Hi girls, did nt bother with a digi test!! pig sick of testing!!
I was nt checking ovulation, because i was more concerned about dates etc for ivf next month so i was nt even concentrating on it to be honest, but i ve NEVER not had a period before!!!!! Its just very strange!!!


----------



## Jacks girl

CD1 for me today, period was 3-5 days late so am going to take Agnus Castus again when I get up as am posting this at half past midnight! Bit     wanted a BFP for hubbies' Christmas present.      up with TTC a bit but at the same time don't want to give in just in case!

aaaaarrrrgghhhh....rant over! Sorry for the me post.

Hope everyone else is ok?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachel petch

Morning girls

Well still no sign of   i was a bit teary and fed up last night, and went to bed after I a Celeb! Hubby working away   As soon as i opened my eyes this morning, the tears started again WTF? So hense why i m up this early on a Sunday!!!! Im gonna have to get myself out somewhere today, or else i think i may go   Weather looks so poo tho!!! I had a strange metalic taste when i woke, i ve heard that is a symtom, boobies are a bit more tender, and more importantly just so down/teary, and i m just not THAT up n down!!!

Ayway just thought id update girls

Brummie;    xxxxxx


----------



## rachel petch

Hi girls,

  Well the witch showed up early hrs of the morning   i really thought this was it, i suppose i best get prepared for tx, id just got my head round to the fact i may be pregnant, oh god the emotions!!!!!!!........Who'd be a bloody woman
Just thought id update girls xxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Oh Rachel big   to you. But good luck with your tx


----------



## HMB

So sorry Brummiemill and Rachet    . It's such a downer when you have so much hope.

Kittykins, yep   got the positive ov test on Saturday  . Here we go! 2ww starts today/tomorrow, I guess. I gotta fix my ticker, it hasn't worked for a month or so  

I have a meeting with a new Doc on Tuesday...this is my last year to try


----------



## Jacks girl

Just popping onto give Rachel big      . Know how you feel hun. Me and Dh had quite literally given it our all this month! So its back on the agnus for me and the tribulus for DH and the endless vitamin taking lol!!! Let's hope for a successful IVF for you hun    

Kittykins and HMB good luck for the TWW. Hopefully you have done enough for a  

HMB I   that you get your BFP soon I really do especially as you say its your last year. FX in a mega way for you!!!

Kiteflyer think we will be rattling together.

Hallo to everyone else xxx

Best wishes to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Lots of love and best wishes to all.


----------



## rachel petch

Cheers Brummie!!!   right back at ya!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## HMB

thank you, thank you, thank you Brummiemille for your touching words


----------



## lisaandchris

why do we put ourselves through this...1st cycle with CBFM after failed IVF, got 2 peak days do was over the moon...4 days late with AF bought a CB digi and BFN...boy how I HATE seeing those words!!!!Why or why would I get my hopes up for a natural BFP after all of this time...I even had a little cry (not the best idea to do the test in the toilets at work at lunchtime either!!!)

I have my fu with the hosiptal 2 weeks today so I am really hoping for some answers then   hope everyone is ok, sorry for the low "me" post


----------



## HMB

Lisa, so so sorry, giving you many hugs   . Ask lots of questions at your f/u.

Just met with new Doc. I like him. He is doing a hysterscopy on me Thursday, to see if there is a polyp, if it's a problem etc. Why did the other one NOT do this??  . DP and are doing tests again for him, hehe DP has to do the sperm test again so not jsut me  . He offered to do IUI for us. Or stimms again. THat's it. 

Anyway, ovulation probs happened Sunday/Monday, let's hope it works this time on our own.


----------



## Jacks girl

HMB you are more than welcome. I do genuinely mean it with all my heart. Your posts have too kept my spirits up. Fx this new docs knowledge will do the trick or a natural BFP is on the cards real soon    

Lisa so sorry to hear that huni - sounds like you, me and Rachel have all had the same. Except....get this for weirdness. AF started just after midnight Sunday morning. Had what I would describe as a lighter period yesterday and Sunday. Sorry if this is TMI. Had two pin pricks of blood last Thursday. One smear of pink/brown on Friday. Nothing Saturday except clear/yellow discharge till I wiped very late on Saturday/middle of the night and thought AF was here.Seemed to be light first day Sunday. Yesterday seemed heavier but nothing like usual. Today its been yellow/brown but mostly like discharge. This afternoon onwards nada, it been clean and clear. Usually I have one more day of heavy/medium bleed and then my day end of day four/five is like my uterus is healing. Its weird as have not had usual heavy AF cramps just weird feeling one one side and then the other but not AF cramps as such. All I can assume is that this is a lighter period because I didn't ovulate this month but I am pretty sure that I did? Had OV cramps, had scan to see if I was ovulating which the doctor said I was going to, had EWCM.....

Bodies are weird things.    

Plan of action made anyhow   got DH final sperm test the weekend, appointment with Ob/Gyno in January at hospital, going to look into IVF cycles with me donating eggs if possible and then have some time off the TTC journey if that does not work, then try again naturally for three to six months, then look into having IVM - a new procedure which is cheaper and more precise in Oxford. Google it if you want to know more. With IVM there are less fertility drugs and has a high success rate!!!! So less prep time!!!

Hope everyone else is ok too xxxxxxxxxx

Hugsxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Brummiemeister xxxx


----------



## HMB

Brummie, IVM and less drugs sounds great. Will look it up. Did you do a pregnancy test? Light bleeding can be a BFP.


----------



## Jacks girl

Hiya HMB well I rang the unit today and they want me to leave it till the weekend and test to make sure if i am pregnant or not as I have a weird ache (but no pain) on left inside!!! Personally I just think I have a cyst or something even though have never had one before except a corpus luteum spotted on a scan following a miscarriage in 2005! My Fertility Nurse wants to rule out anything bad though so its good they are on the ball.

I did a pg test last night but it was a bfn but the Nurse said if it was a late implanting pg it was too early to test and it needed to be fmu. 

I don't think I am pg but it would be mad if I was. Not going to think I am though. Just am going to be good like usual.

Hope you are ok?xxxx


----------



## HMB

Nothing new really. Going for the hysterscopy tomorrow morning to see if there is still a polyp and if it's a prob etc. I think DP has given the green light to try IUI in January  .  I explained that he has to be prepared to give a, eh, sample at specific time on a specific day a couple hours before the insemination. If it's too much pressure, I can ask that he do another sample 2 days earlier  . Can't change your mind the day of!!  . My current OTD is about 17 December, so I have a ways to go. 

 to all


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls, 

I'm posting from my phone so have to keep it brief.......

Just wanted to say good luck to HMB for her Hysterscopy today, keep us posted  .

AFM I'm on day 9 today and monitor is still on LOW, I done a master reset this month so I'm really hoping I get some HIGH's and it doesn't jump straight to PEAK  

Tracyx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Tracey  

Well, I had the hysteroscopy this morning. Any of you done this before?  Doesn't take long, you have a crampy feeling but no big deal. I have thick mucus and a polyp on my cervix.   So the Doc wants to operate to remove that stuff  . Since he will be on vacation soon, it will have to wait til Jan. The mucus and polyp cause extra AF pains and blood  . Also can prevent conception  . This new Doc offered to do IUI with me   in January (I already told you all this, right?), but now we will do this operation first. 

Kiteflyer, what's up with you?


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi HMB I'm still here reading all the posts but have just been taking a step back or I just end up getting depressed! Glad to hear you are getting IUI and that you are going to get that polyp removed. Hopefully you will get your BFP very soon  

Tracy I am on CD8 so just a day behind you. Hopefully I will ovulate early next week so will start bms this weekend. Good luck  

Brummie your body seems to be playing up at the moment but I'm glad that your clinic is being helpful just in case its something more serious but I am really hoping you are just going to get a late BFP  

Lisa how are you? Did the your af show up? 

Not much else to report felt a bit sore and uncomfortable today when dtd not good when its almost time for bms. I'm hoping we have just been a bit rough a previous time as there was no blood and so I will make sure we use loads of pre-seed. Oh and I've been getting ready for Christmas


----------



## Jacks girl

Hey hey Kiteflyer good to hear from you hun.Yeah I know. Body is proper playing me up. Then to top it off today I get a glob of clear stringy ewcm (sorry if TMI) like OV??      

Glad your ok. Fingers crossed for good month of BMS for you and hopefully soon a BFP        I hope that pre-seed is one of the key things that helps huni xxx

Glad they are sorting you out HMB hun. That sounds quite a trial to have to undertake but I am hoping it was you need to help you heal and then get your BFP          Hopefully your IUI will follow once you have healed to make it happen  

Tracy fx for your OV soon and that you get plenty of notice from your monitor    

AFM my friend have me a FRER test today to use the weekend to test. I am going to leave it till Saturday and then use fmu. I just know my luck it will probably be bfn but my uterus areas been doing some strange things over the last day with the left hand side and just feeling different around there. I just thing my body is having a mad month? Will keep you ladies posted though. If its nothing, will pick meself up and dust meself down and onto another month.

     to you all lovely ladies  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

HMB i have had a coloscopy which is very similar to the hysterscopy except mine fucused on the cervix rather than the uterus, i had mine to try and find the cause of mid cycle spotting but in my case they didn't find any fibroids or polyps and biopsys they took where all clear so they didn't find a physical cause for the bleeding/spotting so just put it down to hormones which they said they can't fix while we are ttc, typical!!.  I know you would rather not have a polyp but its good that they found something that can be easily removed and you can carry on ttc when its hormonal they just leave you to get on with it   .

Kiteflyer here's hoping its a good month for us   . I'm already getting worried as im on day 10 and still on LOW, the latest i ever get my PEAK is day 12/13 so i'm running out of time to get a HIGH. I know you really don't need a HIGH as it the PEAK thats important but a HIGH means estrogen is being detected which is essential for a good lining and ovulation so no HIGH's makes me worry.

Brummiemill i know how you feel about trying to not get your hopes up but it would be lovely to get a BFP, the best xmas present ever   

Tracyx


----------



## HMB

Hiya  

Tracy, the stuff is on my cervix too. I knew there was a polyp, from the HSG last spring. I think the HSG cleared out a lot of debris caused by rogue hormones as AF has been loads better since  . I think even my GYN knew there was probs thick mucus, he wanted  to do something about it. Took this long for someone to finally do the hysteroscopy to see for sure and measure.   Couldn't  they had done this when I was in my 20s/30s I would like to know about your experience with iui, so I'll PM you, if you don't mind. Don't want to wonder off the topic of this thread too much for everyone.  

Kiteflyer, I am concerned about this blood you mentioned, it was during BMS or right after? I understand about not posting all the time, you probs noticed I did the same off and on during the last few months. Just started again as I have a lot to think about and need you all.  

Dunno why, but my ticker hasn't been working   . Will try to put it up again now. 

Brummie, what's a FRER test? Crossing fingers that it turns out that you have BFP  

Hugs to you all


----------



## lisaandchris

Hi Guys well AF turned up for me yesterday...so now on CD2 again on CBFM...trying to stay positive it would be so lovely to have a ntaural BFP without having to go down the funded IVF route again!!! Has anyone ever had any joy with the CBFM after failed tx? I got my peak last month so trying to stay positive...it would be lovely to hear of some miracle stories!!!!


----------



## Tracyxx

lisaandchris said:


> Has anyone ever had any joy with the CBFM after failed tx? I got my peak last month so trying to stay positive...it would be lovely to hear of some miracle stories!!!!


Lisa in my early 20's I was diagnosed with stage 4 Endo, after numerous surgeries to remove the cysts and adhesions i was told that I would not conceive again naturally as the Endo & Endo Surgery itself had done too much damage so I was referred for tx. Over the next 8yrs I had 3 x IUI, IVF & 2 x FET (Embryo Transfers) and they all failed, my last treatment cycle was in 2008.

In June 2009 I found out I was pregnant with Kieran totally out of the blue and i was actually a week late before i found out as we hadn't been trying so i wasn't keeping track of my cycles as by then I had lost all hope of ever being pregnant again .

If that's not a good enough reason to keep trying then I don't know what is, so never ever give up!!!

HMB you can PM me anytime babes, I don't know how much help I can be but I'll try my best 

Tracyx


----------



## strawbs

I have had 6 pregnancies all natural (4 m/c) lots of failed tx. The cbfm is the very best money I have ever spent! I have had 4 pg with it + used it for 8  months in total. I do m/c a lot but that is due to pcos + currently being tested 4 other issues. I would highly recommend especially if your af are irregular, takes away guesswork x x


----------



## HMB

I haven't used the CBFM, but I do think you need to at least use ovulation sticks. As strawbs says, it takes away guesswork. 

Thanks Tracy!


Hugs to you all


----------



## kiteflyer

HMB there was no blood but we both got external thrush symptoms on Friday and Saturday morning so we have both had the oral  tablet and plenty of cream so hopefully no more painful sex  . Typically it says don't take the tablet if you are ttc but then I won't be ttc with thrush either I took it. I have had cervical erosion which caused bleeding after sex before so have had treatment on my cervix. I'm kind of wondering if they "sealed me up" when they did it hence I can't get pregnant  . But the investigation (can't remember what they did but I think  it was a coloscopy) and the treatment was fairly painless. 

Tracy any sign of your peak yet? I shouldn't ov until Tuesday or Wednesday so we better both be better in the 2 days the thrush tablets say!  

Brummie any news?  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi peeps

Got a BFN on First Response this morning with fmu so going to see docs to see if I have a UTI. Also concerned about DS looking a bit pale and not sleeping well so going to take him to docs too so going to focus on the little muncher for a while. Think he is just ready for school hols. 

Think I just have had a wacked out cycle.

 Kite - sorry to hear you have been poorly my lovely. Hope you feel better soon     It doesn't make ttc any easier does it? xxx

HMB - hope you are ok and you too Strawbs. 

I have been thinking about investing in a CBFM but going to wait to see what the results of our tests are in January. DH has final one on Wednesday. He is convinced deep down its him but after this weirdy cycle am wondering if its me?

Hi to Tracy and Lisa and all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Strawbs I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling babes as I've had 1 m/c and it almost killed me.  I know nothing anyone can say or do can help as it won't bring back your babies so I won't even try but I hope your boys are bringing you some comfort  .

Brummiemill I'm so sorry about the BFN babes and I hope your DS is feeling better as it's awful when they're ill. I would definitely recommend you get the CBFM they are fab!!  

HMB I have just pm'd you, remember I'm always here if you have any other questions re treatment, I will help as much as I can  

Kiteflyer how are you going? Any peaks yet? I got low from day 6-10 then high from 11-14 so ovulation is officially late as my peak is always on day 12/13 so it must be the Agnus Castus I'm taking.  I'm feeling a bit twingey tonight so i think I'll be getting my peak tomorrow, I just hope the Agnus castus hasn't messed with my luteal phase too as it's normally always 14 days so I hope it's not shorter because of my late ovulation, I've got enough problems without it adding on more  

Tracyx


----------



## HMB

sorry Brummie   

Thanks Tracy  

We've doing tests again too. Would should get DP's results any day, last time he did it was around April I think. I do mine next week. I go to meet the Doc's assistant tomorrow to find out about the operation to remove the polyp. Hope it will be first week in January. Just 3 or 4 days til OTD this cycle. Had twinges/tugs on left side. hmmm. Cool, I like a little hint of action  

Hugs


----------



## weenster

Hi Girls,

I just thought I'd log on quickly and update you on my progress .....

As you know I got my BFP a few weeks back, and am now 6 weeks, 5 days pregnant - wohoo!!!  I had a scan on Monday and saw a lovely flickering heartbeat so at the moment all is going well.  I know I'm not out the woods yet, and really won't be happy till I make it past the 8 week mark as this is when I miscarried last time, but am feeling sick as a dog so taking a positive from this!

I'm putting all my success down to the CBFM, had been usign this for 6 months before getting BFP.  And was at consultant again last month who again said it was highly unlikely that I'd ever be able to conceive naturally!  I also sarted Agnus Castus and Evening Primrose Oil last month, not sure if it had time to get into my system, but it obviously did something to help!

I'm still reading and keeping up with everyone's progress, and got everything crossed that you'll all be joining the BFP club soon!!

Weenster x x x


----------



## HMB

Weenster I am overjoyed for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Indeed, sometimes it's best not to listen to the negativity and just move forward optimism and humor  . Take good care and keep us posted.


----------



## HMB

Hmmm, a bit of brown spotting this evening. Maybe AF will happen before Saturday. I so hope it means the cyst is gone!. 'Course, still could be good news. I ordered super cheapo pregnancy tests from amazon that will arrive tomorrow. May not have the chance to use them this time!


----------



## Jacks girl

Weenster - glad it is all going super good for you so far huni.     its good to hear a success story. FX its still a sticky for another 34 weeks lol  xx

Tracy hun - Think am sold on the idea of CBFM depending on what the Consultant's verdict is the end of January. 

DH was supposed to take sample in today for his final test but could not quite manage it without me as it were sorry if TMI. It appears for his tests I also have to be on 'hand' forgive the pun.  DH felt a bit of a    but I must admit it must be pscyhologically a bit mad producing it for a sample!!! Things is his brains probably telling him its a heck of a waste!!!

Well AFM bod - its CD11 today, as am taking now the mega light bleed I had as my period as test was BFN. Had some EWCM CD9 but no   on OV test. No more significant EWCM since. Have not managed to get any BMS in as DH has been abstaining for test so think if I missed it we may be out for this month as not temping anymore.

Onwards and upwards - back on the Vits and Agnus anyhow. 

Maybe baby oneday lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxlove to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jacks girl

HMB - hope its not the start of AF for you hun. FX for January xxx


----------



## kittykins

Hello girls

Sorry been a bit AWOL - just been really busy both at work and at home.  My mum has been in hospital so have been sharing babysitting with my sister.  Had her twins on Tuesday whilst she was at work - went to their nursery to see their nativity play.  One was a cow and one was a donkey - they kept waving at me, it was so sweet, really brought a tear to my eye.     

Went to the clinic today for first appt - took blood for AMH - got home and within an hour    showed up 2 days early - managed to get an nurse appt tomorrow for day 2 bloods which I really thought I would have to argue to get but go 9.30am tomorrow.  Got consultant appt on 10th January to see where we go from here and to get the results of all the blood tests.  Seems strange to be going through this all again.

HMB - fx crossed for you for Saturday hun.  

Brummie -   to DH - not easy being under so much pressure to 'perform'. 

Weenster glad to see everything is going well for you - rest up. x x x

Big    to Kite, Strawbs and Tracy and anyone I have missed. 

Going to have an early night tonight - got a splitting headache (another delight of AF)!

x x x


----------



## HMB

Kittykins, too funny: AF seems to have come for me also, 2 days early! . Time for us to have a coincidence of pregnancy soon! Crossing my fingers for your AMH.

More to you all later, on phone so not ideal


----------



## kiteflyer

Brummie how is your DS now? I hope he is better. How long till you get all your results now? Hope they are all good  

kittykins sorry your AF showed up early   but good news your tests are under way. I hope they all go well.

HMB sorry to hear AF is on the way  . And your another one with tests on the go aren't you? Good luck  

Weenster glad your keeping well. Hope it continues  

Tracy have you peaked yet? If so I hope you got lots of BMS in  

AFM the oral thrush tablet seemed to do the trick as I've had no more pain when we have managed to find time for bms, only twice but better than none I guess. I haven't been very good at temping as I think the thrush outbreak has ruined any chances this month. So I'm now just looking forward to my fertility clinic appointment in January when I guess I will be joining all you lovely ladies having tests


----------



## kittykins

HMB - that was my first thought - maybe we can be pregnant together in the New Year        I see you posted on the 'over the hills IUI' thread - if you have any questions hun just let me know and I will try and answer them for you.  Mind you, had to really think about the questions yesterday at the clinic - it seems such a long time ago that we did IUI.  Ours were all medicated as it appears my eggs were just not mature enough to fertilise on their own.    So hoping our tests come back okay and we get the go ahead to do another IUI.  Still going to use the CBFM, Agnus Cactus and Preseed in the meantime. 

Kite - glad the thrush has cleared      not fun!!!!!!  Looks like there will be a load of us starting consultants appts and tests in the New Year - bring it on - we so so so need some BFPs. 

Got to get ready to go to nurse and then on to work - just hoping that they dont make a fuss that I am late - I did ring them and tell them that I would be and that I will work lunch to make up the time - not sure what I am going to tell them yet as I don't want to tell anybody this time that we are trying again.  *$*£*£ law it all falls on a work day - stupid body can't even help me in that department either    

Love to everyone - hope your not all covered in snow - we are just very wet at the moment!    

x x x


----------



## HMB

Hiya

Brummiemill, you cracked me up with your DP story  . Men can be so silly. I will not tell my DP, or he may come up with reasons to not do it when we need him too  . He will have to do it at precise time for iui  . 

Kittykins, can't see your ticker while writing a message. When are you doing the iui? Are you doing cons now or the iui? 

Kiteflyer, i hope the thrush nightmare is over!!  

Frankly, I don't know if I have AF or not!  . It started yesterday, but then in the evening and night, I only had a drop. The HPTs still haven't arrieved in the mail  , so I may go buy one to make sure. I am supposed to do the hormone tests now on CD 2 or 3 and REALLY don't want to go in on Saturday  . We got DP's results back. His quantity is still insanely, high 73.6 million/ml. The % of normal ones is down from 18 to 16%. They did an extra test, done before doing IUI and IVF,  It's a separation of good and bad sperm, maybe not as thorough as when doing tx, but would give them an idea. The result was 20% normal sperm. All the rest is normal or good, I guess. I got back my results for vaginal sample to see if there is any yeat infection or other naughty stuff. Looks like I'm super clean. I have doderlein colonies, which I think is good  . Next is this hormone test today or tomorrow--please let it be the same as before. Then I will do the scan for the cyst next week. I have to schedule that appt now! I have to have a bikini was for the operation in Jan and NO unprotected   from now until Jan 3   . I will be under, general anesthesia for the op and have to stay at the clinic all afternoon. 


Cheers


----------



## HMB

Just did a regular CB and got BFN, so off I go to the lab for the hormone test. I managed to get an appt for the scan to see if the cyst is still there for 3pm today. So all will be done today, phew!!!

xx


----------



## Jacks girl

HMB sorry to hear about the BFN!   Hope scan went well? Good luck for 3 Januaryxx

Kittykins fingers crossed you guys coordinate for your BFPs in the New Year  

Kiteflyer - thanks for asking hun, he is a lot better, think he was just over tired/end of term fatigue. We get our test results towards the end of January. Ringing the clinic this week to verify the date as I have misplaced the letters. Think its the final week - the 25th or something like that?? Glad ur thrush cleared. 

Well due to colds and the timing of when DHs test was the other day, we have only managed two loads of BMS and I am not sure if I have ovulated or not but I am not worrying about it this month. Just had some of the usual tell tale signs! The EWCM crept back after some normal moist days (sorry if TMI).

Been discussing Christmas plans with my younger brother (who I helped raise) today. He is on roast potatoes and parsnips on Christmas Day as he used to work as a chef! My Dad, his DP and my brother are joining me, DH and DS for Christmas Eve and Day. Suggested we go to the local pub, Christmas Eve - means less effort entertaining for me!!!! Been good with vin rouge! Only had four alcoholic drinks in nearly a month. Part of my new regime of healthy body and hopefully healthy results!

Love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## HMB

Brummiemill, sounds like you are doing really, really well with all the health things for TTC  . Who knows, maybe it will work this month  . Christmas sounds good, great plan to have one night out and be off kitchen/hostess duty. 

Kiteflyer, Tracy, Kittykins and weenster, hope you had a good weekend. Bring on some good news, to keep weenster company  

AFM, oh brother. My AF was a little off, like it was in July just after doing stimms. So I did the bloods too early, probs. This won't matter for AMH, but will not be great for the other ones   . Sigh. Also did the scan on the wrong day--it is supposed to be on CD3-5 and i did it on the same day as the bloods, which was not quite a CD2. On the other hand, it was really interesting to hear about and see on the scan how things break down during that short transition period. Sometimes, you can't tell if a follicle is about to break down or if it's a new one for the oncoming cyle, etc. Anyway, the naughty cyst is still there but now a size that doesn't worry the doctor (14mm). I have a new cyst on the other ovary tho!  It's the type of cyst that disappears on its own, pretty quickly, so doctors don't care about them. It was 23mm, i think, so pretty big! "Eating" up all the FSH meant for the follies      . He said it would be a good cycle to get pregnant on. So i guess everything is ok/enough follies, lining ok etc. We are not to TTC without a condom this cycle before the operation on Jan 3. So, I am planning on eating fois gras, oysters, etc over the holidays, hahahaha. And I have had 4 glasses of wine for last week---much more than I was doing in the fall. Frankly, I was having one glass of wine per 3 weeks, or less! You could say that I am enjoying the holidays   

I'll be doing ovulation tests over the holidays. I have to know when ovulation is, so I know when the end of the cycle will be.

Cheers


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning girls,

How is everyone doing today?

I finally got my peak this month a few days late but I'm putting that down to the Agnus Castus I started taking this cycle.  After TTC for so long I know better than to build my hopes up but it's so hard at this time of year as what could be a better than a BFP at xmas!!.  I normally don't test and just wait on a/f but I just bought a load of Internet cheapy HPT's so I decided this month I would test at 10dpo so today I wrote it down on my calendar to remind me and 10dpo is Christmas Day, so i couldn't help but imagine how great it would be to get a BFP on Xmas morning.  I normally ovulate around day 12 so we concentrated all our BMS around then but then I didn't ovulate till day 16 so most of our BMS went to waste other than one time the night before ovulation, but as they say it only take one little  .

The weather has been awful here in Scotland so I've hardly got any Xmas shopping done so I'm going to be out running around like a headless chicken from wed-fri so at least I won't have time to sit and think about it because I'm only 4dpo and am already convinced I've got every pregnancy symptom possible  ,  so i can see me driving myself mad before xmas day  .

Is anyone else due to test before Xmas or is it just me & Kiteflyer?

I hope you are all doing well  
Tracyx


----------



## HMB

Tracy, you got those cheapo tests on the internet too? Mine NEVER arrived!!!  . I'll try them out for the January cycle. Not allowed to TTC on this cycle. 

I will be ovulating around christmastime. Sneaking tests into the bathroom so DP's family doesn't know  . I still need to do them even if we aren't TTC as I need to know when my cycle will end for the Doc. Got new advice from my acupunture Doc regarding agnus castus. He advised me to use 50 drops from CD 10-25, from a bottle of 125ml. This change in timing may be due to the polyp etc I told him about, not sure. Gotta go buy a new bottle. How am going to explain taking that stuff at Christmas I can take vitamins in my bedroom, but I need water for the agnus castus. should be entertaining. NEed to go buy a book in case I get bored or lonely with so many boys around.


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning HMB,

I bought my cheapy tests from eBay and I must say they where here within 2 days!!  .  My Agnus castus tablets said take 2 twice a day so 4 tablets a day which is 1600g  , I felt this was a bit much so I just took 1 twice a day (800g), I was planning to slowly increase it but it made my ovulation quite late so I'm waiting to see if it affects my luteal phase before I increase it anymore, if it doesn't affect it then I might increase it to 3 tabs a day. 

I was originally going to take mine all cycle as it boosts progesterone levels in the luteal phase but so many posts I read recommended stopping at ovulation so that's what I'm doing, I'm taking it from day 1 till the day after my positive OPK.

Remember that Agnus castus is mainly used for PMS so you don't have to hide it.

I keep all my tabs out of sight too, not that I don't want anyone to know were TTC but just because the more people who know the more pressure I feel, but I just realised yesterday that O/h leaves all his pills out so he remembers to take them.  His vit c with zinc is ok because I just tell people its to ward off the flu but I just realised yesterday his vitamins say "wellman conception" in big writing across the pack and they are always on display for all to see  

Tracyx


----------



## HMB

Oh dear, I got my blood test results back, following that weird cycle and at the beginning of strange AF. The scan doctor said it wasn't a real CD 2. Tested the wrong day for everything, too early, and I guess it was inevitable that the results would be wacko. I had a high oestrogen of 203!  . AMH went down to .67ng & 4.78pmol. Two examples of my yucky poo results. Sigh. Can't wait for the hysteroscopy operation and another rest cycle & natural to hopefully have my body back to normal. Scary. I mentioned before that I have follies this cycle, at least 3 on one side and 1 on the other (next to a huge 23mm cyst). Hmmm

Hope you all are doing good and enjoying Christmas cookies !!


----------



## kittykins

Morning everyone. 

Fairly quite on here at the mo, expect everyone is really busy with Christmas plans.  

Not much happening here - got a high on the CBFM today which is cd8, really think it must be the Agnus Cactus having an effect coz never had this before.  

HMB - sorry to hear about your results, bring on the op so, as you say, you can get your body back on track.

Wishing you all a very very Happy Christmas. 

x x x


----------



## kiteflyer

Happy Christmas lovely ladies! Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Tracyxx

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!   

Nothing to report here, I tested yesterday at 9dpo and got a BFN , I know 9dpo is a bit early but I'm already getting all my usual pre-af symptoms so i'm not holding my breath, just waiting on the witch now.  I'm just intrested to see if the Agnus castus I'm taking will change my luteal phase, only time will tell.

Tracyx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi all hope you all had a good Christmas. My mum has just gone and my dp is at work so I'm sat on my own chilling before work tomorrow  .

Tracy sorry to hear you had a BFN  . Any changes to your luteal phase?

HMB hope your body settles back down, maybe we all have odd cycles but as we don't get tested on them we just don't know about it!  

Kittykins hope you got your peak and managed plenty of BMS over Christmas  

AFM started my normal pre af spotting today and af is due about 29th but I knew I would get it this month due to the thrush outbreak. Still only 10 days until my first fertility clinic appointment. Is there anything I should be asking for? I know I want a HSG and day 3 blood tests as the GP only did day 21.

Just in case I don't get back on here...HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi u guys 
Hope you all had a great christmas!

Tracy sorry to hear about bfn fx 2012 is ur year huni! And for us all 

Hi to kite good luck with ur appointment.

Hmb fx ur cycle gets back on track. Mine has been out of sorts too so hoping it sorts itself out for January!

Afm this month has been lacking in bms due to colds, bugs, overtiredness & stress. So am expecting my AF  hopefully ontime and normal lol! 

Happy new year to all.

Xxx


----------



## vickypink

Hi Kiteflyer! 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year when it arrives!  Hope you have had a nice time.  I managed to survive just..... Saw my brother and sis in law yesterday and it was ok....  Not great but OK....  She is due on the 17th and guess what.... I got my appointment through for the fertility clinic for the 18th!  I think she will have the baby sooner tho...  Good luck for your appointment!  You will need to let me know how you get on.  My appointment can't come soon enough.  I am driving myself insane!!!!  I am not sleeping well, I am fretting constantly.... I just wish I could relax and forget about everyone else that is pregnant 

Anyhoo, need to think  for 2012...It will be our year!!!  It has to be or I am going to get very angry¬!!

I'm back to work tomorrow too    Keep in touch xx


----------



## HMB

Merry Christmas to you all   

Just got back from Ireland and am super tired. Got tons of rest over the week, just not last night  . So quick note to you all  

Kiteflyer, have you done the tube test/hysterosapinography (sp)? That should be on your list. As for bloods, try to make sure they include Thyroid, prolatctine and AMH--the top fert docs all do that. Considering my current experience, hysteroscopy is  a good idea too, esp to see if there is polyps or mucus on cervic blocking things or probs on the lining. The hysterosapinography provides some evidence for these probs. Could ask for a good old fashioned vaginal test (forget what that's called), taking a sample and making sure you don't have any microbacteria fighting sperm or embryos. 

Will be going to the veggie stand to stock up tomorrow after a week of naughty food  

Cheers


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Well the witch finally showed up yesterday at 15dpo which is very late for me so i was beginning to think it was going to be our lucky month but it must have just been the Agnus Castus, of course i was devastated when the witch eventually showed her face but im glad because it made me realise just how much i really want another baby.  I have been praying for another natural miracle but a part of me knows we will probably have to go back for treatment so I have to get myself ready so as of Monday I am starting a new diet to get myself back to my goal weight, Weightwatchers has been good and I have lost 2 stone but my weight loss has been so slow so im going to try something new to try and speed up my weight loss.  

I made myself a promise today that i am going to do everything humanly possible in 2012 to make sure i either have a new baby or am pregnant by next Xmas 

2012 is the year we are all going to be mummy's  

Tracyx


----------



## HMB

Bring on 2012 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tracey, hope the agnus castus is helping with the pains and blood of AF and gets the hormones in line. Good resolution to go for health and getting knocked up  

I did not have enough ovulation tests before I left for Ireland, so did not test enough or consistantly. So I give up. First cycle in about a year and half that I have no idea when AF will arrive  . The cheapo tests I ordered on Amazon got returned  . So will be reordering that stuff next week, after my operation is over. Next cycle is au natural with ovulation tests!!! 

Hugs


----------



## Tracyxx

HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLS!!!!

I am feeling so excited today as i know this is the year we are all going to be mummy's  

HMB the Agnus Castus has actually made the pain & bleeding worse   but the instructions do say it can take 3 months to take effect, and it did change my ovulation from day 12/13 to day 16 which is good as it lengthened my cycle from 26/27 days to 30 and my cycle was 29 days when I got my last BFP so I'm going to stick with it for another few months.

Good luck for your op on Tuesday I'm sure you'll be glad to get it over with so you can concentrate on ttc  

Tracyx


----------



## HMB

Tracey--def stick with the agnus castus, it helps hormone balance. Good positive thinking!! Let's have at least one BFP JAn/Feb, followed by more from this group! Go 2012


----------



## TheYankee

Hi ladies and Happy New Year! I'm new.  Currently in two week wait on day 22.  I am on cycle two on the clear blue easy machine and did get my peak, plus appropriate cm on day 17.  I have my first appointment with a clinic on Jan 11, but hoping we don't have to go.  Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi all happy new year all. Welcome yankee 

Tracy loving that vibe hun.

Hmb.hope all goes well with op & speedy recovery.

Kite, kittykins & any of you 2011 ttc girls big hugs to you all.

Afm spotting again very lightly or the second month, last af was light so think something is  changing about my cycle. Appointment is 26th so will know more then. Depending on outcome will decide on purchasing cbfm.

Much love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miraclex2

Happy New year ladies, I was Colesmammy when I was posting on here a while ago.  just want to wish you all well and am praying 2012 is a very lucky year for you all x


----------



## Jacks girl

Happy new year miraclex2 previously Coles Mammy   Chuffed it is all going well for you!

AFM me witch is in full flow - so back to normal, which I am thinking is actually a good thing. 

Appointment at clinic on 23rd January and DH final test is Wednesday so its all moving in the right direction.

Me and hubby's new year res is to make sure we take all our supplements everyday without fail especially since I did some more research on Tribulus. Here is our regime outlined:

Me - Agnus Castus daily, Tribulus x 1 Days 5-14, Multi vits everyday with iron, B Vit complex daily, EPO - Days 1-14, Folic acid daily.

DH - Tribulus Terrestis x 3 daily, Vitamins ACE plus Selenium and Zinc.

Mapped out my 'best week' based on previous cycles.

Depending on outcome of tests and results may purchase CBFM for Feb cycle.

Good luck all for 2012 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Ladies!

Hope you all has a great Christmas and New Year  . The witch is on her way out now so next week it will be time for bms  . Decided we have to really go for it so I don't have to work next Christmas   lol!!!! Roll on Friday so I can get the tests under way!

Brummie glad everything is back to normal and you have your schedule mapped out hope your DH sticks to it!

Yankee welcome and I hope you don't need your appointment  

Tracy good luck for this cycle and I love your positivity!  

HMB good luck with your operation  . And thanks for the tips I just want to have all the tests before they give me any tx as I don't see the point in trying tx until you know exactly what is wrong.

Vicky good luck with your appointment I will let you know how mine goes!


----------



## HMB

Brummiemill, hoping you are feeling well. Good luck on your plan mtg coming up  

Miraclex2, I am so so happy for you  . I hope your new years is excellent esp with the little one coming   

Kiteflyer, sounds like a great plan. Hope it will work v soon. 

The op went fine yesterday. They didn't tell me what happened afterwards. I am assuming that the mucus and polyp are gone. I have a follow up appt on Jan 13, can't wait! Funny thing, I totally forgot to pick up my health card before leaving last night   Also the Doc left me a prescription. So DP is on his way to the clinic to pick up all that stuff  . They gave me a sleepy pill before the op and something to insert in vagina that gave me slight AF like cramps. One or 2 hours later, they took me to the op room, put me under. I woke up in the recovery room. Think it took an hour, as was explained to me. DP was with me until 5:45pm when he had to leave to teach a class. A friend of mine came before that and then took me home at 6pm. I didn't have any nausea or headache from the anesthesia! So I guess technology has improved since my wisdom teeth were removed, hahahaha.  

Since i didn't have enough ov tests with me over Christmas in Ireland, I don't know when I will get AF. Now I am taking my temp to see when it falls. 36.7 C today, so not yet. Will be reordering cheapo ov tests and HPTs on amazon this weekend. Hopefully they won't get lost in the mail this time!!!!

Hugs to you all


----------



## JW3

Hi girls   

Would it be ok if I joined in on this thread?

DH and me are thinking of TTC number 2 but I must admit I am quite negative about anything happening naturally.  I have crazy cycles that only last about 14 days and therefore I don't ovulate and it really gets me down.  I have been on the pill for the past few months to control my PCOS and am just coming off it so a bit nervous about what my cycles will be like and any other adverse PCOS symptoms I might get.  I am also going to try to shift some weight as have gone up to BMI 26/27 over Xmas.  If the cycles are the same I guess DH & me will have a private appointment with a consultant quite soon and I'm not sure what their plan will be.  DH & me are not sure we can cope with as many cycles of OI as we had before particularly the number of hospital appointments and BMS in the schedule.

HMB - lovely to see someone from the OI thread   

What does everyone think about fertility monitors?  I was thinking about buying some clearblue ovulation tests off Ebay but wondered whether I might be better with a monitor?  I can't manage temperature charting, that really depressed me before when I could see I hadn't ovulated.

Thanks
Jenny


----------



## HMB

Welcome Jenny !!!    

I think you will like it. There are some ladies who know a lot about the monitors who will answer you and I'm sure they will appreciate all your great experience and advice as I have   . 

Hopefully the fact that you were successful already and have been taking the pill will all help your cycle to cooperate  . It's true, that many problems diminish or vanish after a successful pregnancy. Hoping this is true for you...One of our friends here is pregnant a second time both naturally after having done tx  . 

Since I use ovulation sticks, the others will tell you about the monitors. 

Baby number two this year for you


----------



## weenster

Hi all,
I just wanted to come on to let you all know that the new year has brought a lot of positive vibes my way, and I'm now starting to believe that this pregnancy could be real!  I'm currently 9 weeks + 5 days, so getting to the 12 week mark, and got further than I did with my previous miscarriages.  Had a scan last week and all is still fine.  Jenny - I'd have to say that I found the clear blue monitor great - I'm a bit the opposite, as in I have longish cycles with PCOS so don't ovulate every cycle, but this just pinpointed what was going on.  I'd previously been told that my chances of a natural conception were close to nill, but after the birth of my ds things must ahve changed as I've had 2 BFP's - both natural - in the past 6 months.  With the monitor, I discovered that I actually 'peaked' 2 days after a positive ov test, so think this is where I may have been going wrong before it!
Hi to everyone else, I often read to catch up with you all, and keep watching out for some of you joining me over on the BFP boards, keeping everything crossed for you!
Weenster x


----------



## JW3

Thanks for the lovely welcome   

Weenster - congratulations and good luck for the rest of your pregnancy        thanks for the info on the monitor, I think I will probably give it a try as DH is still so sick of BMS from the first time that anything that can give us better accuracy about when is the right time will be a huge help.

HMB - thanks    hoping 2012 is lucky for you as well


----------



## kittykins

Hi girls 

Hope you have all recovered from Christmas and New Year - went back to work myself today and it all seems such a long time ago! 

Unfortunately Freya was not well - poor lamb had chest infection and tonsillitis - touch and go as to whether she would be admitted to hospital but she is certainly well on the way to recovery now. 

Welcome Jenny and Yankee - I have a CBFM, sometimes I love it (when it gives me the right results)! but I have had a couple of months with no peak (thats when I hated the stupid thing)!!!!!!!!!  If you need any help please just let me know and good luck for 2012. 

HMB - glad your op went well - day 21 for me today if that helps you as you know we seem to follow each other all the time     

Weenster - so lovely to hear things are progressing nicely for you hun, hopefully you can start to relax and enjoy it all soon x 

Kite and Brummie hope you are both okay. 

AFM - got clinic appt next Tuesday - went today for 21 day bloods.  Got results for cd 2 but I have no idea what the numbers mean.  If anyone can help me I would be grateful! 

Eostregen 41 
LH 4.2
FSH 9

Love to all 

x x x


----------



## HMB

Kittykins, very funny, I should have thought of asking you before    . So when did you ovulate? Give me a hint, so I know when to expect AF   

As for your results, lloking good  : 
Your FSH is good/normal. You want less than 20, the lower, the better
Oestrodial is good too, should be between 25-75pg. Again lower is better so yours sounds good
LH is supposed to be less than 7, so again yours is good.  

Drill the Doc when you have cons about your results, if anything is slightly "weak" etc that can be helped with meds or tx. Didn't they test your prolactine, TSH (thyroid), and AMH? Those are important to do. I storngly suggest pressing for those. If there is a prob with prolactine or TSH levels, they have something they can do to help. 

Cheers everybody!


----------



## TheYankee

Has anyone ever had long term spotting.  I'm now on day 7 straight of spotting.  It's driving me batty!  AF is due this weekend so it may be leading up to it, but I've never spotted this much.  Argh...women's bodies and chemistry is darn annoying sometimes!


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Ladies! Just a quickie before I have to run to work to let you know how my appointment went. I have to go for my HSG next cycle and also a day 2 to 5 blood test for FSH, LH, prolactin, rubella and chlamydia anti bodies. They are not planning to redo my day 21 test and as my dp has his at the clinic they say the results are fine so are not retesting him either. I also have my follow up appointment for 2nd March, I couldn't make the one the week earlier. They said if the results were ok they would try me on Clomid which I have to pay for  . They asked if I would consider IVF but my PCT will not fund it, which I knew, but I said  just wanted to know what is wrong first.

Any way got to run will pop back later!


----------



## HMB

Kiteflyer, sound slike they are being very thorough which is great  . You'll have done lots by February. Just wait and see what they recommend, maybe make them rank suggestions  . If IVF is #1, see what #2 is......and ask WHY about all of it. I understand why you wouldn't want to jump right into IVF, seems a bit drastic unless there is a real reason like you don't have tubes or something. xx


----------



## vickypink

Hey Katie!  Sounds like your appointment went well!   Did you feel fairly positive afterwards?  What was the protocol and did the consultant go into lots of details with you?

Vicky x

Big Hugs


----------



## kiteflyer

I'm not really feeling too positive as I knew I would not get IVF funded by my pct but I thought they would fund clomid or maybe iui but If I have to pay for clomid then clearly they don't fund any tx. My GP wasn't sure when I last saw him  . Now I really hope that they don't find anything wrong, as the consultant predicts, as I don't know what we will do if we have to pay for everything, we can afford clomid and a shot at iui but I'm not wasting my money on IVF. Sorry if that seems harsh but I've been brought up to be careful with money and that is a habit I will not be able to break, and I would rather save my money and adopt and have the money to spoil a child with rather than be skint and only maybe have a child  . I will not be having the tests till the first week of February so next week we will be going for it  

Kittykins hope freya is back to normal now such a shame for you  

HMB any sign of AF or a BFP yet?  

Hope everyone else is doing and well looking forward to seeing more BFP's very soon


----------



## HMB

Kiteflyer, I like your reasoning .  . Not fair if your region doesn't offer anything. Pfff. Very true, clomid or stimms or iui is much cheaper and less invasive than IVF etc. Adoption is great too  . We will probs do iui, it's 250euros here, so not much. If I was younger, it would be free  . Anyway, stick to your guns, I support you!!


----------



## Jacks girl

Hey all

Kite I too have the same worries about outcome of tests and same outlook about tx, hence my attempts with natural therapies.

Afm cd7 nothing to report. Except hubby appears to be happy with tribulus tablets. Says he feels better for them and vits says he is more energetic. I am definitely rattling from all my supplements 

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies


hoping 2012 brings lots of happiness and baby dreams to us all.

weenster great news on your pregnancy, wishing you lots of luck.

colesmammy yours preg is flying by, enjoy it!!

AFM same as 99% of the population, back to the gym and trying to shift some weight!!  My consul appintment went well, I have high killer cells, but the activity of them is within the normal range so with pcos he is reluctant to treat with steroids as that can make pcos worse.  he wants to test me again as soon as I get a BFP.  Sp I have to carry on taking, aspirin, metformin, vitamin d, omega 3 and pregnacare.  Fired my monitor up as have had one af since m/c no.4.  However, not looking like I will ov this cycle.

this is a hard road, but so worth it ladies

Happy new year
strawbs x x x x x


----------



## kittykins

Morning everyone. 

Kite - can't believe you have to pay for Clomid      that is very harsh.  Your follow up appt will be Freya's 1st bday so good vibes will be sent your way x x x 

Brummie - glad DH is feeling better x x x

HMB - af due in 2 days here - did a CB digi today - course it was a BFN.  Just we are off to the clinic today to see what happens next so I kind of hoped for a miracle      - hope your feeling okay after your op x x x

Strawbs - good luck with getting your BFP hun and seeing your consultant again x x x

AFM - just getting ready to go and see consultant and results of blood tests - strangely excited but very very nervous as to what the outcome will be.  DH is being a complete love and so so supportive.       Wish me luck girls and I'll be back later. 

x x x


----------



## kiteflyer

Kittykins I hope Freya is well for her birthday after having a bad time at Christmas, and hopefully it will be a good sign  . Sorry too here about your BFN but don't give up hope until the witch arrives  . How were the test results? I hope all went well  .

Brummie how is the hypnotherapy going? I went to reflexology today and I couldn't wait  . I feel so much better now, my big toes hurt this time so that's my head isn't it? Maybe I've been getting too stressed still I'm more relaxed now  

HMB any news with you? 250 euros for iui is cheaper than over here I think, maybe I should move lol!

AFM I'm in the middle of my "fertile period" we got some bms yesterday and Sunday but my DP is stuck on a night out tonight so he better be back here tomorrow  . Still I have not been taking much notice of this cycle and have only took about 5 temperatures so far


----------



## kittykins

Kite - thanks for the good wishes for Freya - she is much better today vocals are back on full volume!!!!       

AF arrived yesterday (2 days early if that helps you HMB).  

Test results was a very expensive day out!  £150 to be told I have low fertility - like I wasn't aware of that!!!

Still, they say I am a good candidate for IUI (£900) for a cycle so HMB 250 euros is a good bet - perhaps me and Kite could come out for a long summer holiday     

Got to go and see a nurse on 24th January to sort out meds in the hope of starting February (if a miracle has not occured by then)         .  Seems so surreal that I could be starting tx again in 4 weeks time - 6 weeks and I should be testing.

Kite glad you enjoyed your reflexology - never tried it but very interested in all sorts of alternative treatment.  Even bought myself a fertility crystal to try - one by the bed      (DH laughs at me after doing the deed it has to lay over the relevant area) and one round my neck.

HMB any news yet either way?          

Love to everyone. 

x x x 

Love


----------



## HMB

strawbs, hope things are going well for you now  

Brummie, anything else you can tell us about hypnotherapy?

Kiteflyer, also lovely to read your messages  . I'm sure you know about when fertile time is without doing your temp anymore. You have quite the bible of temps that you can show any Doc ---impressive   . 

Kittykins, I thought I was getting cramps and signe so AF coming last night, but still not here   darn. 

Yep maybe Kiteflyer and Kittykins should come to France for iui, that is quite the price difference!   And I was quoting the price at the private hospital, American Hospital of Paris! It does have a very good reputation. My price did not include the hospital charge which might be 150 or maybe it's zero, not sure. Also, it would all be FREE for you two because you are under 44yrs old, if you were working here/had the national health card. All fertility help is free up until 44 yrs old in France, that means IVF, iui, OI, whatever...I missed the free window  . If you ever think about doing seriously, coming here for iui for a week, PM me and I'll give you contact info for the Doc and American Hospital.


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to pop in and say "Hi"  

I'm still TTC but just trying to take a step back for a few month's as I really need to loss weight before our next tx so have started a new diet but diets never work well for me when I'm 100% TTC as I'm an emotional eater so with every BFN comes a lot of overeating so I've decided to switch my focus to getting my weight & health in order.

I don't want to be reminded daily of what cycle day im on so i've stopped using my monitor but yesterday I had a load of EWCM so I will try and fit in some BMS over the next few days.  I don't want to be totally focused on TTC (testing/charting/using the monitor) but if I just go with my bodies natural signs then it means I can still fit in some BMS here and there and you never know a miracle could happen  

Tracyx


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls   

Strawbs - Good luck with shifting some weight       I am trying hard to do the same as well but not optimistic about ovulating   

Kittykins - hope you get a miracle before your tx      

Tracy - good luck with the health focus    

HMB - wow wish I was nearer to France   

Kiteflyer - good luck    

AFM not sure whether DH & me will give it a go this month or not.  Had a big row (which is very unlike us) and I ended up taking the first pill in my next packet (gave it up the next day) so that probably hasn't helped my cycle problems.  Anyhow soon changed mind as we are both keen to know whether we need tx again so come off pill so I can have some tests done at the docs.  On AF now and have bought fertility monitor off Ebay but still waiting for some test sticks.  DH is very worried about more tx and I just don't think we can manage all the BMS.  We did so well the first time but haven't been able to get back to normal in that dept since nevermind on demand.  At least I can give my cycles a chance to be normal and see what happens.

Jenny x


----------



## lisaandchris

Hi girls

Hope everyone is well!!! Just to advise everyone that if you have not gone one already please please buy a clearblue fertility monitor...as you can see from my signature Ive have been tcc in total since 2003...i have had several ops for endo 2 lots of Ivf and a chemical preg 2 years ago...my last IVF was oct/nov last year and was a very disppointing fail..whilst we were waiting the obligatory 3 cycles before IVF number 3 we decided to give the monitor ago...first month we got 2 peak days but period arrivde, 2nd month (dec) we got 2 peak and being a week late but not really thinking about it (I ad alot on and one for one moment did not think after the many many many bfn's I have had) got my long awaiting BFP!!! It is still very very early days and I am being very cautious, no bleeding or spotting so far... my gp has referred me for an early scan so bearing in mind that I am 5+2 today we are hoping to go in the week after next!!! Keeping everything crossed as it is very very early (i am getting a little POAS addiction lol!!!) I would recomment the CBM to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Rainbowb

Hi! Hope you dont mind me asking but Which monitor have you been using as clearblue have a few different ones......

Thanks xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Lisa Congratulations!   I hope all goes well after all the time ttc you deserve it! Now I'm thinking of trying one never wanted to spend the money before, but will wait till my tests are done.

Rainbow they only do one monitor as far as I know but they also do ov tests which are digital maybe thats the confusion.

Jenny hope things have settled down after your row. I think getting your cycles back to normal and tests done should be sorted first don't put any unnecessary pressure on your relationship  

Tracy I wish I could get motivated enough to get back into exercise, I haven't managed it since I was told in May I would become an auntie! And you never know while your not really trying you might get lucky!  

HMB might take you up on that offer I've always wanted to see Paris! Any news with you?

Kittykins I hope your tx goes well when you start next month  

  to you all


----------



## HMB

JennyW : sending you lots of     . My heart goes out to you. I know you are worried as is your DH....but you all were successful, so there is a good chance that your body 'will do the right' thing by itself. Give it a chance. Go off the pill, do the tests, enjoy BMS, do some exercise & eat healthy. Oh and you ordered a monitor, right? Charge it up  . If you get too anxious during your cycle, you could try some relaxing things like acupuncture or hypnotherapy (I think you are familiar with all that stuff). Okidoki? 

Lisa YIPPEEE!!! Congrats   . Keep us posted. 

Is anybody ovulating or testing this weekend?   

Ok, went to the f/u with my Doc. He's so nice  . He said we can start IUI right away, so as soon as I get my AF  . I don't have to wait another cycle. We decided to go for it.   . Meanwhile, I am on CD 30 and still no AF   . He said the op wasa success (hysto) and nothing else there, so I have a clean bill of health. 

Cheers


----------



## kiteflyer

Ooo HMB starting iui next cycle how exciting  . I bet the op has messed you cycle up but you just never know


----------



## JW3

HMB    thanks hun    and great news about getting your IUI started, good luck       

Lisaandchris - Congratulations    fabulous news and tons of luck for your scan           hope you don't have to wait too long        and enjoy being pregnant     

Made up with DH and all ok here


----------



## lisaandchris

hi ladies

Do go and buy the monitor it takes away alot of guess work (i always imagined i would ovulate around day 14...turns out with me it was day 19/20!!) even with regular bms it is easy to miss!!!

hope everyone is well and I will keep you posted!!!!


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi all, congrats lisaandchris   
Good luck to all this month. Ov upcoming for me. Been testing since cd11 got one load of bms in so far today is cd13 or cd12, not sure lol. Both dh and I have been on our supplements. Thank god holland and barrett have a penny sale on again lol. Got to find out when I ovulate so I know when to stop taking tribulus and epo!
Glad everyone positive.
We can do it guys xxx


----------



## babymiracles

Hi,

I hope you don't mind me posting on here.  Its the first time that I have posted on this thread but I really didn't know where to post, its just that I am going slowly mad at the moment.  

I have had various IVF cycles over the last two years which resulted in three BFPs but miscarried very early on.  I decided to change clinic and the new consultant looked at my notes and said that i needed one of my tubes clipping as I had a hydrosalpinx which could be causing the miscarriages/stopping conception.  So I did that in August, and bought a Duofertility monitor and had a natural BFP in October. I was over the moment and hopeful that things would be different this time, but unfortunately it was not to be and I miscarried at 8 weeks (a week after seeing a heartbeat on the scan).  Anyhow, I tested again last week after feeling some inital pregnancy symptoms and amazingly it was BFP but I'm so scared that its going to end the way it did before.  I tested twice last week, and both were BFP but the line wasn't getting any darker.  I know its not quantitative but I would have thought that if all was well I would see a difference.  Argh! The EPU will do an early scan for me at 7 weeks because of the history but I think I am going to go mad before then  Help!

xx


----------



## HMB

babymiracles--welcome AND congrats at the same time  . Way to go on getting natural BFP with the help of the monitor  . Why don't you ask for a HcG & progesterone blood pregnancy test, right away? That will give you and the doctor a clear idea as to what is happening. And it will also indicate if your progesterone needs extra help during your early days, to avoid mc. I would go do it today or tomorrow, if I were you.  

Brummiemill--excellent to hear to are in play at the moment  . Hope to get good news from ya in a couple weeks  

...still no sign of AF for my  . I looked at what happened last year, and I had a 32 day cycle last February, hmmmmm. I got a pineapple in hopes that it would get things going


----------



## Jacks girl

baby miracles its a sticky. Ditto to what hmb says you are entitled.to know these things with your history so far.


Hmb thanks hun  .sending you   that you are back on track soon 

Hi to everyone else.xxx


----------



## babymiracles

Thanks girls for the good advice. I will try and get an HCG done today to set my mind at rest somewhat.  I'll let you know what happens. Xx


----------



## HMB

Babymiracles, how did it go? You may have gotten your results the same day, but maybe not until tomorrow....   

AFM, STILL no AF


----------



## babymiracles

Hi Girls,

I asked the clinic about an HCG today, and they said that I'd have to pay for it, and they wouldn't advise getting it done which I was a bit confused about.  I know it won't tell me that everything is going to be ok but at least it would be advanced warning if something is going wrong already.  I did another HPT this morning and the line seemed stronger so thats a bit reassuring I guess.  I'm thinking that I will phone the EPU at the local hospital tomorrow and see whether I can get one done there and book an early scan at the same time.  I'm trying to chill out but easier said than done.

HMB - AF always seems to delay when you're particularly waiting for it.  Exciting that you can start next cycle!  

xx


----------



## JW3

babymiracles       I think you are right to phone the EPU, if it was me I would be phoning everyone I could think of to get more reassurance, you never know if you mention how concerned and worried you are someone will help      


Ok so now I have the fertility monitor and some tests and currently on cd6 I think so guess I need to start reading the instructions soon.  Anyone got any tips or info on how to use it as not sure when I will get chance to read the info?


----------



## lisaandchris

Hi Jenny is it the Clearblue Monitor? If so you will have to wait until your next cycle the set it at cycle day 1 (the instructions tell you how...) it will then tell you when you need to start poas bearing in mind that you will need alot of sticks for the first cycle whilst it trys "to get to know you"

Good luck with everything
xxxxx


----------



## HMB

Babymiracles, did you get the HcG & prog test ? I agree with Jenny. Just keep asking. That is a silly answer they gave you. Of course it is useful to do the test. You do it and if it's a bit low, they have you do it again in 48 hours to see if it's doubling. In any case, there are number ranges for each stage, so they can judge how it is going for you. If the prog is low, they can give you meds for that.


----------



## Jasmine3

Hi Ladies

Do you mind if I join you?  Im trying the ole fashioned   way too using the boots ovulation tests, but worryingly I havent found the surge the last two months (Ive not had a problem when I have used them before) - I know each person is individual but if my cycle is on average 28 days, then when would the surge be?  - Last months I tested from CD10-16 and didnt find it... we had lots of BMS and I was two days late (as well as having excrutiating ovary pain) but sadly AF turned up the day I was planning to test (think   is psychic!)

This month I have tested from CD12 onwards and still no joy (today is day 15) - Should I start to panic that all my eggs have finally depleted and the menopause is on its way??  Re the clear blue fertility monitor, is it better than the sticks? Does it just measure the same thing or other things too?

Babymiracles - I hope you have managed to get some answers - When my EPAU wouldnt scan me, I found a fab private scanning clinic which did a scan the same day for around £90 (and a hCG test).  The only way to get the EPAU to scan you early Im afraid is to say you have had some bleeding.... (not that Im suggesting you tell a little white lie.....!) Also as everyone has suggested do a blood test either at the docs or at your old fertility clinic.  You might also want to use the clear blue digital preg test so you can track the progression from 1-2 to 2-3 weeks etc I dont know where you live but some EPAUs have stricter criteria than others, so if there is more than one hospital in your area, try the other one - thats what I had to do!

All the best & hi to everyone else!  

Jx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi jasmine  maybe you should try start the day your period finish as your surge are either early or late as I know someone start day 6 of her period cos of her surge at day 9 and someone else on day 19/20 and someone  which is why I was told to start my stick on the day of my cycle finish  hope hat Akers sense so good luck for next month.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies  hope you all are well and good luck 
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Hiya Becky7, fancy meeting you here.  

I THINK AF started last evening. Spotting anyway. I am hesitating still to call this CD 1 after last month. Will give it a couple hours to see if is a fake out or not before calling my Doc's office to schedule things  

Kittykins, any news?

 everybody


----------



## JW3

lisaand chris - thanks for that tip re starting at the beginning of the cycle regarding the fertility monitor, can you tell I haven't even opened the packet yet?  I have 2 packs of test sticks so all ready to start, but hoping maybe not need to use it as you never know might get lucky this month


----------



## BECKY7

Jenny  good luck with next month.
HMB  hey how are you  had your AF arrive yet and good luck and when do you start your stick and hope you 2 are ready.
Got another week to go for my DP operation to unblock his blockage     it will work other another ICSI in serum.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Hi all!

Any news, Kiteflyer, Kittykins, Brummiemill, Jennyw, Weenster, Miraclex2, Becky, Lisaandchris, Tracy Any one else?

I am def doing a natural cycle this time! AF was very late and very light  , so Doc would rather wait until the next one. Fine by me  . Will be getting out the ov sticks in a couple days.


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi lovely ladies on cd23 & body driving me mad. Think progesterone is high due to agnus castus. 

We got our pre tx test results today. Me low amh 2.6, poor dh virtual azoospermia. So mr b our doc wants us to go straight to.icsi.

At a cost of eight thousand pounds! Not bloody likely so looking at herbal and chinese alternatives, staying on our game plan.  I will look into.dhea. 

Posting on Android so will update from pc.

Hope everyone else OK?
XXX


----------



## Jasmine3

Becky thanks for the advise on testing - think I will start on day 1 on next cycle as I didn't find it this cycle..... Although I'm secretly hoping there won't be a next one. I am all BMS'd out, so please keep ur fingers crossed for me!  

If I need to buy a CB fertility monitor anyone know best place & quickest to get one? As I don't want to buy until the first day of my cycle just incase!!

Brummiemill sorry to hear ur results didn't come out too well - are u at the priory? If so sounds like you have the same consultant as me, Mr B is really great and goes that extra mile - u are in good hands! My dhea arrived today, let's hope I don't need it!  

Love to all from another brummie!

Jx


----------



## HMB

Brummiemill, sorry to hear about the price tag   . Frankly, if you decide to do ICSI, you should go to one of the well known successful clinics outside of the UK. Your cost will be half or a third of what you were quoted! Example: it is 4000euros for 2 goes at icsi at Serum in Athens!!! Anyway, you might as well go somewhere "nice" like Spain etc and pay maybe 3000-4000euros, even with travel it will never get anywhere near 8000sterling, yikes. Crossing my fingers that you get lucky this month  . When is OTD?


----------



## BECKY7

Omg brum  8k  you could get hat done in either ARGC or ULC as them 2 are the top ratevin England  like HMB said for 4k ir serum for 2 goes  so I will be oink to serum as I hear lot of good success plus she do immune testing which alot of clinic don't do in England  aghhhhhh I wish I done immune testing.
Jasmine  think ou can get it on eBay or amazon or boots but it quite expensive ok,and good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hello all you lovely ladies  

HMB what a pity your AF did not play ball this month still you never know what might happen this cycle! Good luck  

Jasmine3 welcome! Have you had a day 21 blood test yet? That will tell you if you ovulated, well for that month anyway, but it reassured me as I found ov tests a bit rubbish sometimes. I can't remember if anyone answered your question but the CBFM measures lots of things not just the LH surge like ov sticks so should be better!

Brummie I am so sorry your results were not as you wanted   but you have a good positive attitude so keep your DH on those supplements!

Becky7 I hope your DP op goes well  

Afm I am waiting for my AF, which is due about Friday so I can book in for my HSG and go for my day 2-5 blood test. Nothing much else to report as I really try to avoid symptom spotting these days.


----------



## Jasmine3

Ladies, Thanks for the tips on CB monitors, kite flyer what is the day 21 blood test? What does it measure?
I went the docs last week with a long list of tests prior to taking the DHEA, so may struggle with sneaking another one in   that said, I've been testing for so many days now......I've run out sticks!

Brummiemill - how come your icsi is sooooo expensive? I didn't think it was that crazy at the priory?

Good luck to everyone who's hoping for a miracle shortly- would be a great start to the New Year!

Jx


----------



## kittykins

Morning ladies

Brummie - sorry to hear about your results - £8,000 is one hell of a lot of money, would you consider going abroad? 

HMB - will your IUI be medicated or natural? 

Jasmine - got my CBFM off ebay - will be selling it shortly as it has done nothing for us      Didn't even get a peak this month - still, we have now got the go ahead to start medicated IUI and will be starting next month (come on HMB, we can do this together after everything else we have shared)!  Should be around 6th or 7th February to start meds and then take it from there. 

Kite - good luck with your cd 2 bloods. 

Jenny - if I can work the CBFM then any    can!  It really is simple, just got DH to translate the instructions to me in my simple terms and then I was well away.  Good luck hun. 

Becky - GL with DH's op. 

Love and baby dust to everyone for this month to be our turn.

x x x


----------



## HMB

Kiteflyer!! Yippee, HSG finally! That could really boost your chances for a natural BFP  , as it cleans things out while checking to see if the tubes are ok. I was to take some meds before and after the HSG, antibiotics and a I think a mild pain killer. If you can, try to get the blood tests for CD3 early in the morning, if not then CD 2 (be sure it's a real CD2 tho!). Did they add AMH, prolactin and TH to your list?

Kittykins!!    Laughing this morning discovering that you will be starting IUI in February. Why did you have to wait? Yes, mine will be medicated, mildly tho. I am to stimm with 75 Menopur from CD4-7. Of course there will be bloods and scan to determine it I need more & when to trigger. Yes, I will be using Ovitrelle trigger again. We will do this on the next cycle which will start approx Feb 15. I'll know better once I get a positive ov stick  . So likely I'll be starting stimms when you are heading to the clinic for insemination. Ok, time to get knocked up!!    

Looking forward to a little ov testing and   now. Did my first cheapo ov test--you have to dip it in a container, yucky poo   . My super light AF started Friday/Saturday (spotting on Thurs night), so I started testing now. Don't want to miss a short cycle!...DP is very upset apparently and tense about iui. He actually WANTS to do it and is upset we can't do it this week, men!!  . He is convinced he is the weak link (hello, I'm 45!!) and the iui will improve the quality and performance of his little guys. 

Thinking of Ganesh for you all, to remove obstacles this week


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi all

Good luck to all you lovely ladies this month with testing of all degrees, lets see some bfps on here!!!!

Thank you all for your lovely words of support and encouragement. Will do personals later but at work at mo so making it snappy.

Just to update have requested breakdown of all results from Consultant. Hubster has had six vials of blood drawn some going to Brum for analysis. We are at the Shropshire and Mid Wales Centre so they seem to be very expensive compared to everywhere else. Never fear I have a cunning plan!!!!! Having done some research (7 pages of notes worth), I have found that I can take DHEA which has been proven scientifically to delay ovarian ageing. I have booked an appointment with my GP for the 2nd February to ask for bloods to be drawn to look at my DHEA and testerone levels. Still despite this I will be ordering off the net and taking DHEA at 25mg one a day till I know what is happening. I am still going to keep me and hubster on all the supplements but I am going to be purchasing a blend like Wellwoman Conception so I don't have to keep popping so many seperate tablets. However, will still be knocking back the Agnus and Royal Jelly, EPO, Tribulus (Days5-14) and of course the new DHEA!!!!

For hubster research into whether or not surgical intervention works found loads of evidence whether azoospermia is obstructive or not for surgical success! Going to push to get hubster under a Urologist. Hubster is happy to try anything but go straight to ICSI. Also found his Tribulus if taken consistently over a significant period of time, the new Wellman supplements he is on and also 1000mg of Vitamin C can increase his chance of overcoming virtual azoospermia. Going to get down to his GPS with him and push them for regular sperm analysis every so many months or so...

I refuse at the moment to go in guns blazing to ICSI if we can do things to improve our chances. Mr B I think saw my profession and thought I would pay 8,000 pounds!!! Plus I guess he has to say that as I have DS from previous marriage. No one seems to understand in the Government/NHS that for a step parent like DH he feels like he is being written off unless he pays large amounts of money! Also I am not going to disilluision myself that this is a quick fix.

I am dropping in to see the local Chinese Medicine practice to see what they can offer us. TCM has proven success with virtual azzospermia and low AMH!

Also I am prepared with a raft of things to ask the consultant next time!!!

I am positive girls and I have a plan.

Love and hugs to you all and good luck for your next cycle!!!!

    to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## HMB

Fantastic Brummie  

On another thread, I found this and thought some of you might be very interested in using it:

"...I've just seen this on another thread - a template letter to send to MP about NHS funding for tx. Planning to send it tomorrow. Copying it here for it here for others who may be interested in using it.

Home Address
Address 1
Address 2
Address 3
Postcode

[Insert date]

[Name] [Surname] MP
House of Commons
London
SW1A 0AA

Dear Dr/Mr/Mrs/Miss/Ms [insert name of MP]

As one of your constituents, I am writing to you with grave concerns about the future of fertility services in my area.

It is my understanding that the new NHS commissioning arrangements will soon begin to take shape.

As you may or may not be aware, there currently exists a post-code lottery for couples seeking In-Vitro Fertilisation (IVF) treatment on the NHS. This is despite guidance issued by the National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE) calling on all Primary Care Trusts (PCTs) to provide 3 full cycles of IVF treatment to eligible couples. Furthermore, some PCTs impose strict eligibility criteria, such as age and weight restrictions, which further limit patient access to treatment. Indeed, this is the only example I can think of where an accepted medical intervention is routinely rationed. I strongly believe local level commissioning of fertility services would only serve to widen this post-code lottery, further entrenching inequalities in the health service.

[Below paragraph optional - please insert/delete as appropriate]

GPs are by definition very knowledgeable on a wide range of medical conditions. However, from my own personal experience, infertility is not one of them. Having attempted unsuccessfully to become pregnant naturally for [insert length of time prior to seeking medical guidance] I consulted with my GP, Dr [insert GP name] on [insert (approximate) data of first appointment]. I found [him/her] largely sympathetic but ultimately unhelpful. [He/She] did not appear to be knowledgeable on the subject of infertility and [please insert as much information as possible regarding your own personal experience. In particular please describe any delays or barriers to treatment you may have experienced]. Local commissioning may suit other clinical needs, but experiences such as mine demonstrate the lack of preparedness and willingness amongst GPs to take on this area of responsibility.

Ultimately, infertility is a medical condition. Patients with this condition deserve access to the medical treatment which can help treat them. The Health Secretary, Andrew Lansley has acknowledged this, and was quoted as saying the NHS has a responsibility to provide fertility services. Furthermore the Prime Minister has called on PCTs to adhere to the NICE guideline and provide 3 full cycles of IVF. If we are to, at the very least, protect the standard of service in place today, national commissioning is the only way forward.

I very much look forward to your reply. Thank you for taking the time to read through my concerns.

Kind regards,

{Signature}

[Insert name]


----------



## kiteflyer

Jasmine the 21 day blood test measure progesterone, your gp may ask for other tests at the same time, and the level will show if you ovulated or not. Really it should not be called a 21 day test as we don't all have perfect 28 day cycles it should really be done 7 days after you ovulate. Go and ask your gp  for one if you haven't had one recently

HMB I know it seems ages since to have even got this far part of my can't wait for my HSG but part of me is scared of what they will find. Also my dp has to go to Spain this weekend as his aunty has died and he is executor of the her estate. So we don't know when he will be back guess I will be going for the HSG on my own  . Also I hope my AF does not arrive tomorrow as I can only go for the blood test during  the week so by Monday it will be day 4! I hope you get plenty of BMS in this month and get lucky!  

Wow Brummie you are really going for it! I think I would do the same as £8000 is a lot of money! Try and keep positive and good luck! I also think the NHS don't realise the emotional stress people go through when they cannot have children that's why it is not funded more. 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Jacks girl

Thanks HMB   first letter of appeal in post on the basis they do not recognise impact of their prejudiced criteria on step parents. Kite I am taking one for the team and fighting nhs   Kite fx for normal test results  will be thinking of you going for hsg. Plenty of feet up after and spoil yourself. Take feminax twenty minutes before. Kittykins and Hmb fx for successful iui. Jasmine good luck.fx for dh becky7 sounds like we are in similar situation. Hi to anyone else.xxxxx


----------



## JW3

Brummiemill - good on you for appealing and good luck with it all       

All ok here, I am on cd17 now and if I can just make it to cd28 before AF I will be really happy as it will be the first time I have had a normal length cycle for many years.  Going for hypnotherapy on Wed which I found helpful when I was on tx.


----------



## kiteflyer

Brummie you go for it and keep us posted I might  be following you down the appeal route after all whats the worst that can happen... they still say no!   

Jenny hop you get your normal cycle  

Afm CD30 and no AF so far not even my normal pre AF spotting which is good as I'll be closer to day 2 for my blood tests now  . My temp hasn't dropped yet either and I am on dpo16, well I think I am but I missed some temps around ov but I was checking my cm so I think I really am on cd16, cd14 at the very least. So I am hoping by Monday to be booked in for my HSG and have had my blood test!


----------



## Jacks girl

Thanks JennyW  Good luck for your cycle 

Hey Kite - thanks huni. Will do. Posted it first class last night - if they say no to the first, then will appeal a second time and then do the MP letter that HMB copied and pasted on here.

The site I am using is: http://http://infertilitynetworkuk.com/FundingforFertility/?id=5228

Hi to you all, just lurking.



This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## weenster

Hi girls.  

Just wanted to update you, I had my 12 week scan during the week, and am now the proud owner of one very active bouncing baby .....  I'm actually 13 weeks today going by measurements, so very pleased with that!  

I still keep an eye on here to see how things are going with you, and willing that you all join me on the bfp boards soon!

Take care and baby dust to all,

Weenster x


----------



## HMB

Weenster   thanks for the update! Please keep us posted. I do hope that we will be joining you shortly  

JennyW--Way to go! See? Your past tx and pregnancy "taught" your cycle what to do  . Def a brilliant idea to do hypnotherapy again--don't mess with a successful strategy. I would love to try it sometime too.  

Go Brummiemill go!! I would send one in too if I lived in the UK. There are many, many good things about tx in the UK but obviously there a few things that are not good such as the lottery/regional system and having to go thru mc 3 times before getting tx for that  

Kiteflyer, good luck with the upcoming HSG    

I am just doing my ov tests, the cheapo ones i got on the internet, so no news yet for me. 

xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Ladies mind if I join you, we are trying naturally before 1st and probably last FET cycle in the summer, on a weight loss mission to bring BMI into mid range and having reflexology as well. 
Havent bough a ovulation moniter yet, bought cheapy tests for this month and will invest better for next month. Af due Tuesday, unless a miracle has occured this month.xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Angela and welcome to the thread! I hope you get a BFP before your planned FET in the summer, good luck  

HMB hope you get plenty of bms in this month!

Weenster glad all is going well! Good to hear from you  

Afm after just spotting yesterday today is definitely CD1 so I'm going to get up early to go for my blood test tomorrow, the clinic opens at 08.30 so I will be there waiting for them to open lol. Then I can book my HSG as that department opens at 9am. I'm feeling excited but nervous maybe because my DP is out in Spain so I have got to do all this on my own, so sorry in advance if I keep going on about it but you ladies are so supportive


----------



## Jacks girl

Good luck Kite hun   xxx 

Angela welcome.  

Weenster hiya  and. HMB 

Afm bit of brown spotting but then nowt wish af would just get on with it sometimes lol past kidding meself it will be a bfp now we know dh has an  almost nil count. 

Am feeling ok now have appointment with gp Thursday to discuss dhea xxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

brummiemill, i'm with you, hubby has a very low count and I have a very low ovarian reserve, but still hop for a natural miracle each month.xx


----------



## HMB

Welcome Angela   Using the ovulation tests definitely helps target it. 

Go get 'em, Kiteflyer tomorrow!   Don't take no for an answer  .


----------



## kiteflyer

Morning Ladies,

Well blood test done   then I rang to book my HSG and there is no-one to do it on the 5 days out of my first 10 that I do not bleed how the **** am I ever meant to get it done!!!!! Oh I'm so upset  . I just got ring back on the first day of our next cycle, great I had booked that week to go on holiday so now I can't just in case they can fit me in, and I haven't had a proper holiday for over 2 years! And I have to cancel my follow up appointment too now. What is the point of the NHS it is useless!

Sorry to rant but I am soooo angry.


----------



## ANGELA29A

kiteflyer, rant away thats what everybody is here for. 

well AF has arrived today, a day or 2 early..... oh well those always next month for a miracle.xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Thanks Angela at least we will be cycling together as I'm only one day ahead of you maybe it will bring us both luck. 

I rang to change my follow up appointment and I couldn't get one till 27th April so that's almost 2 months longer. The woman said if xray can't do it next month to contact PALS.


----------



## HMB

Kiteflyer  . What's PALS?? Can you contact them now to get the appt now for the HSG? ...keep pushing....


----------



## Jacks girl

Aw kite  stupid nhs  they don't make these things any easier, thinking of you 

Angela looks like our situations are similar as you saya miracle would be nice  

Well my af still can't quite make up its mind moved from spotting but still not 'in progress' grrr 

Hey hmb 

Xxxxx


----------



## kittykins

Kite so sorry to hear you have to wait for your HSG - this happened to me too.    When I phoned on cd1 was told that there were only 15 allocated for the whole month and it was a first come first served basis!      A colleague of mine tried me to try our works health cover - never thought they would cover it but they did - they said it was classed as a diagnosis not treatment.  To be honest I would have paid for it anyway I think - it was £350.  If you have any health cover check the small print coz I would have totally missed it if it hadn't been for my colleague.

HMB - IUI is in February due to some results not being with the clinic in time for January.  Just waiting for AF next week and then will make the call   

Weenster - lovely reading your post - you are so happy - keep up updated x x x 

Feels like midday here - been up since early hours with a very cold stricken daughter - gonna be a long day!

Love to everyone. 

x x x


----------



## HMB

Kittykins! Next week, woohoo! I forget, are you doing stimms with it? I am a bit behind.  I am waiting for ovulation at the moment. Hope I have normal cycle this time  . Should be any day now. So my estimate for the next cycle is approx Feb 15. Some Valentine's Day present! 

Hiya Brummie, ahhh that is annoying the slow start AF  . Hang in there!

Kittykins & Kiteflyer: maybe you all should try telling a white lie....call and make the appt for the HSG when you predict you need it, and just cancel it if your AF is totally off.


----------



## ANGELA29A

Lets hope we can all bring each other some luck:0))

Ive just spoken to bourn Hall Cambridge, to book in consultation in april to have FET in the summer. So now also want to spur the weight loss on, and pray for that miracle,


----------



## Jasmine3

Hi Ladies

I hope you are all well - cant believe its only Tuesday - feels like a friday (wishful thinking!!)

Well  I just wanted to let you know, my marathon effort to try and conceive the old fashioned way didnt succeed this month and to add salt to the wounds AF  came four days early – Truely gutted - what more can a girl do?? I also become a great aunt for the fourth time a few days ago.... not good when your neices & nephews are popping out kids and they are teasing you about being a grandma - I seemed to have missed a stage of life... Hey ho, One more month to try again before I go on the pill & leave it all in the hands of IVF once more  

     to all &     to those trying at the moment

Jx


----------



## SamJ

hi Ladies

after a failed Donor egg frozen transfer, the CBFM monitor is back on, we have had a positive pg twice after failed treatment, so hoping this can be third time lucky.   

good luck ladies 
sam


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi Ladies,

Can I join this thread? Currently ttc naturally after mmc then failed fet. I'm having a dilemma and didn't know where else to turn! I'm currently on day 29 of a usually 28 day cycle. I've done 2 hpts, both bfn. I have no feelings of the witch approaching and have been extremely moody (could easily be the stress).

God I hate ttc naturally, it's sometimes worse than tx just month after month of raised hopes and eventual disappointment!

Some words of wisdom please!!!

Emma


----------



## kiteflyer

Welcome Emma! Do you know when you ovulated? If that's delayed your af will be. If not try to wait a couple more days and test again. Good luck 

Samj and jasmine hugs i'm on my phone and can't seem to pick the right smilie lol!


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi Kiteflyer - thanks! I did another test this morning and another BFN   . Next weekend would have been my due date so I don't know whether the stress of that is playing with my cycle. I'm going to try and leave it now and just try again next month I suppose...when are you expecting your test results back?


----------



## HMB

Welcome Emma  ....so sorry about the BFN  ....Did you do ovulation tests or chart your temp to know when you ovulated?

 everybody


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi HMB - no i've no idea when I ovulated. I'm really driving myself crazy here. Just wish I could take my mind off things. I'm working from home today so considering taking an early/long lunch and having a long bath to try and relax. I really hate this part


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi all 

Emma -   for you you may have some good news for us. I know what you mean - sometimes our bodies play rotten tricks on us    

Kite - any news on HSG?

Jasmine    fx for next cycle. We will be cycling together by the looks.

Angela - good luck with the weight loss. My brother and I had a chat last night and he had an answer for all my excuses for getting back on that train! Bring forth the weight loss supplements for me. H and B are going to be earning some profit from me this weekend!

SamJ - loads of    to you!

Hiya HMB and Kittykins - good luck to you girls this cycle.

Hi to anyone else I might have missed!

Well my AF normalised over the last few days, which I am pleased about. Tomorrow night I have my docs appointment reference my ovarian ageing and wanting a test for DHEA levels. Running low on Agnus and Royal Jelly so I have to stock up again this weekend - thank God for the penny sale on at Holland and Barrett. Well according to all my research DH and I are on all the best stuff - its just costing a fortune but then I guess it is cheaper than ICSI. No word yet from my PCT - I think it has to go in front of a board anyhow so not expecting to hear anything just yet. DH has another SS test Monday and his testicular ultrasound on 27-02-2012 in meantime so we can gauge what our next set of options are. My plan is to shed the 10Kg I need to make the Consultant a happy chappy and so I am playing ball in case we ever by some miracle win the appeal!

good luck to you all ladies    

xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Emma  I chart every morning  and I ovulation day 17/18 when I thought it was day 13/14  so you must chart yourself or take the kit and honestly it work as you got nothing to lose by charting every morning eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

BrummieMill - thanks for  the  but i really do think it's just my body playing tricks on me! wow you must be rattling from all those supplements! good luck with your appeal. I think it's awful when funding is refused on the basis of one partner having children. The NHS need to wake up to modern relationships!!!

Becky - I've never charted - I've always thought it would drive me insane taking my BBT every morning and plotting it on a graph! But then I'm not exactly sane now so I might look into it.

Still no sign of the Witch...I'm being very impatient and feeling very emotional


----------



## HMB

AF came already ??!!  . So I called the Doc and am waiting for a call back telling me about the iui protocol. What he had told me was menapur shots from CD 4 to 7, bloods & scan, trigger, iui. This could feasibly be all over by next weekend !


----------



## BECKY7

Omg HMB  that fabs  wooooo  good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kittykins

HMB - PMd u! x x x GL hun


----------



## HMB

It's official, I got the green light for iui this cycle! 

Thanks Becky and Kittykins  

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Jasmine3

Good luck HMB will keep everything crossed for you!

I'm going for a scan tomorrow morning to see if I can find any follies to address my fears that there is nothing going on in there. Hopefully there is so I can embark on some timed BMS and hopefully consultant will give me the blood test this month to see if I have ovulated!

Got my protocol through today for ivf In april but im still holding out for a miracle  

Emma will send the witch your way as I'm done with her & she's stayed longer than she normally does  
 to all

Jx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi there all

Nothing much to report from me. Am on CD6 pr 7 ish to be honest have not really been counting as such. Literally had to sit down and figure that one out as have been trying to relax about TTC.

Had a rotten cold since Thursday and was off work on Friday with it so had a duvet day. I really relaxed and hardly thought about TTC. For the first time in ages read a book and lost myself in its covers!!! So taking 1000mg of Vitamin C to get rid of it which I know is bad for CM but I cannot be bothered to worry about that! I am taking Evening Primrose Oil anyhow to counteract it!

I say I am taking a laid back approach now - we are still supplementing, I am still marking out my cycle on the calendar more for DH than myself. But no OV sticks, no temping, no  . None of that caper!I guess I have accepted its going to take a miracle at the moment to get a   and I will be   if we do!

Jasmine how did the scan go? 

HMB loads of      for a successful IUI   . God knows you deserve it after all the positive energy you exude   

Emma any news hun? 

SamJ, Kite, Becky7, Angela29, Kittykins good luck to you this month and to you all       

My plan is to spend some time making sure I eat better and hopefully lose some weight. Tomorrow night the Wii is going to be on while hubster is at work!

   to all xxxx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hey ladies how are you all doing?

Brummiemill - sorry you're feeling poorly lovie but glad you had a chance to put your feet up! get better soon xx

Jasmine - how did the scan go?  you found some follies xx

HMB - congrats on getting the green light for your cycle    

AFM - the witch has been and gone. it was kind of a relief in the end cos i was getting so stressed! Had a big girly night out last night got very drunk and even had some cigarettes - naughty i know but it was nice to let my hair down. really suffering today and DH is making me watch football all day to add insult to injury!

Have a great week everyone xxx


----------



## Jasmine3

Emma  - Glad the witch has been and gone – its funny how something you have never looked forward to in your life, becomes strangely reassuring, when she does appear! Great that you had a girlie night out   its fab just to forget about everything for a while.

Brummie – a duvet day sounds ace – hope you have recovered from the dreaded lurgi  - my consultant also told me to ditch the sticks & temping and chill out –(easier said then done!)  
HMB  Hope the injecting is going well – do you have a scan booked soon? 

AFM, the scan went well – the consultant said  I continued to be a medical miracle as I has more follies than I should according to my non existent Amh - he even said he wanted to retest me just incase first was a mistake! I told him politely to get stuffed!! 

Lining looks good 5mm good for day 7, four follies with one dominant on right at 11mm and two slower ones on left. He said it all correlated really well to where I shud be at CD7 & has pinpointed two key days when DP and I should get down to business. He will scan me again next Saturday to make sure I have ovulated... I guess that's as much as he, I and DP can do! So not sure what how this all helps apart from I have just parted with yet more cash but I guess it gives me the reassurance that there are some follies in there so I can chill out a bit! DP will be happy as he doesn't have 2 perform twice a day, so I guess that's a good thing!! Just need to decide if I am going to chuck out the pee sticks.... 

Love to all
Jx


----------



## kittykins

Hiya girls - no show of AF for me today so looks like IUI is on the back burner for the mo. gutted x  Still - tomorrow is another day hey! x x x


----------



## HMB

Oh Kittykins I know how irritating that is  . Af may surprise you during the night, I sure hope so    . ..I think I am cycling on my own  

Brummie, most excellent idea to just chill out and not be doing something fertility every day except the health stuff as you said. It was nice not really dealing before I had my operation. Get well! Hey, and remember how Miraclex2 made it happen on a cycle she thought not possible...you never know  . In any case, I hope they get things straightened out and stop making you wait!

Jasmine, I'll be doing a scan next Friday but I haven't nailed down the appointment yet. Sounds like everything is indeed very good for you naturally. I hope you get lucky and don't have to do more tx.  

Emma sounds like you def need a BREAK from all this fertility stuff. Right to go have some fun and cheer up  

Becky I hope you are ok. Waiting is so frustrating, can't believe what they pulled on your DH last week  

Hi Kiteflyer


----------



## kittykins

Morning ladies. 

Caught you up at last HMB - AF arrived Monday - had scan yesterday and started injecting at 7pm last night!  Back for a scan on Monday.  How you doing hun? 

Got to go shopping this morning      back to catch up later. 

Love to everyone. 

x x x


----------



## HMB

Sorry everybody, I promise to keep the comments brief about my tx here as we are focusing on TTc naturally on this thread  . I want all of you to be successful WITHOUT tx    . I will do a ov stick this weekend  

Kittykins, I knew I could count on you   . I think you are 3 days behind me. I am impressed with your clinic doing a baseline scan. So you had a nice group of mini follies in there? I scan Friday. I am going shopping this afternoon, last few days of the big sales here  .


----------



## BECKY7

Morning  the Management of the ULC hospital have phone and was really sorry and he said he will put my DP to have his op up to 1 month on the day he was suppose to have so it will happen within few week time now  so happy and pray he meant what he said and this time I will be going with him to make sure he get a bed lol.
Good luck to you all ladies and hopefully I will be joining you all very soon.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Becky, is this the same hospital? I don't like how irresponsible and unprofessional they were with you the last time the scheduled his op. They best get it right this time!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Yes this is the same hospital that pull out due to lack of bed  but we have told the management that the person who told my DP to go home and feed him load of lies  (which my DP really hate anyone to lie to him)
was lying tell him some rubbish when my DP had ask him it is because of lack of bed etc  so I think that what made the management to do something about it and this is the only hospital will do that sort of operation for him  as they said when the op work it take 6 week for us to start trying natural  so am counting the day now  aghhhhh lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi all

Hiya Kittykins -   to you too. HMB   good luck with this next round of Tx girls    Jasmine the duvet day helped loads   I can highly recommend one! Yes you could try the chill out thing. I am trying it too except with a load of vits and supplements to keep me rattling. 

Oooooo Becky7 that is excellent news   I just hope they don't mess you around this time huni!

Hi to everyone else   

AFM - DH still faithfully taking all his supplements! But on the recommendations of an expert who has used natural male enhancement tonics/boosters before you are supposed to cycle more than one of them otherwise the body gets too used to them. Muira Purans or whatever it is from H and B is supposed to be good and the beauty is it is cheap as is Horny Goats Weed. So at the end of this month DH will have been on the Tribulus 60 days so going to look at cycling him with some of these mixed in for good measure. All my research adds up and if unsure my friend is a homeopathic practicioner.  He has dropped off his third sample today at the clinic and his scan is on the 27th Feb. Still nothing from the PCT - don't think have hit the two week mark yet though so they have still got some time before I am knocking on their door   Weight loss is proving tough with work being stressful at the mo sugary biscuits are very appealing. Its half term next week though so going to sit down and make a plan for losing another stone. Its so bloody hard though   I lost a stone and a half last year no probs. The first bit is always the hardest! I am not a big fan of weight loss groups. Think am just going to start tracking what I eat again. I have done two heavy sessions of the Michael Jackson Experience for the Wii so hopefully a bit of fitness will kick start me! This weekend is OV but not really focusing on it will get some BMS in probably but not making it the main focus of my weekend! Especially as statistically my chances are very low!

Enough of me droaning on - I hope you guys are ok. 

Big    to you all xxxx


----------



## lily1980

I got my Day 21 yesterday and I think (hope!!) they are a good sign.  My GP said that normally the lab provide comment with the results but mine didn't have any comments.  She said the results were 37.5 and that whilst they normally like a result of 40 that mine was satisfactory and showed I was likely to have ovulated.

Anyway, I have been googling away and different sites say different things - I've now heard that anything over 15 is a sign of ovulation but that seems to contradict what my GP said - any advice would be very much appreciated!!!!

This month is likely not to be a baby making month for us as my husband is getting an op for a football injury to his leg - think he might be out of action at ovulation time - makes me hate football even more than I did  !!!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you though!!!  I'm definitely starting to feel more sane now that i've found this site!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Lilly  there are ways with his injury leg  so don't be put off by that lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## lily1980

Lol Becky7 - I like your thinking!!!  xxx


----------



## BECKY7

I would never ever miss my chance as if he didn't want it all I had to do is to go to toilet naked and that it lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

brummiemill, yes we are very alike in our stories, wishing you all the luck in world, have you got anywhere appealing for NHS treatment?? we were really lucky and had 2 cycles before new guidelines changed to no children from either side. 

Well according to ovulation calenders, im going to busy for next 3 nights, test sticks arn't showing anything yet, but only bought cheapy ones, reflexologist wants me to temperature chart as well, guessing bit late for this month.x


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi all!!!

Hi Angela   wishing you all the luck in the world too. Still waiting to hear from the PCT, although if I have not heard from them by Tuesday, I will ring them and step the appeal up again onto the next notch! You were lucky by the sounds of it. Fairplay to you  

Well AFM no obvious signs of ovulation except a bit of teasing EWCM but had a smear test yesterday so felt a bit icky after it . The nurse was quick but sharp with it! I know they aren't supposed to be pleasant but cor blimey . When you lot get pregnant and go over due, she is the woman you want to do your sweep lol!!!! Hubby seems to be the one leading the 'trying' this month. I have kind of given up really apart from my supplementing. I only noticed the CM because I could not really miss it last night . He seems to determined to stick to the old 2-3 days routine because he knows I am around OV. I have not taken the tribulus days 5-14 this month because I want to give my ovaries a  rest till I know the outcome of the next Sperm Samples and Ultrasound. Instead I am nourishing my body with my Royal Jelly and CoQ10  . 

Hi Becky and Lily. I agree with Becky - Lily there are ways around that  

Hi to everyone else  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HMB

Hang in there Brummie, cheering you on


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Im still on my break from ttc but i thought i would check in to see how you all are.......

As you know we have been trying for no3 for over 2yrs now with no luck so we are biting the bullet and going back for more treatment but i wanted to get my BMI back into a "Normal" range to give us the best chance as i have only ever got pregnant when my BMI is around 25, i don't know why but im not taking any chances. 

Weightwatchers wasn't working too well for me as with my thyroid issues as i was gaining more than i was losing    , so i started a low carb diet at xmas and things are going well but o/h wasnt keen on me ttc while im dieting as he feels it wouldn't be a good start for a baby so i had to put ttc on the backburner for a while and take a break from ttc. 

After my weigh-in next week i should be down to my last stone to loss which is perfect timing as I got a call from our fertility clinic yesterday to tell us that we are running out of time to use our last remaining embryo's we have in storage from our last IVF so we have decided to go back for our last FET June/July that way it gives me time to get to my goal weight and get myself in tip top shape before we start so we have to go back to the clinic next month to get the ball rolling as it has been 3yrs since our last FET.

Obviously as soon as i get to my goal weight i will be right back here ttc naturally again in the hope of another little miracle before we go back, because if it can happen once it can happen again   . 

For any new members i was told i couldn't conceive naturally but after 3 x IUI, IVF, and 2 x FET all failed i found out i was pregnant naturally   , so never give up hope no matter what you are told as it can happen.

Tracyx

Ps: For anyone having irregular cycles can i recommend taking Agnus castus as i took it for one month in Oct last year on the advice of weenster who fell pregnant after her first month using it.  I stopped taking it after one month as we had decided to have a break from ttc so there was no point continuing but my 25/26 day cycle has been a perfect 28 day cycle for the last 4 cycles since taking it for just one month   .


----------



## ANGELA29A

Tracy we should be FEt around the same time  im like you have a stone to lose, and want BMI to be around 25, we can do it girl!!!!

Cheapy ovulation tests havent showed anything for me this month, according to ovulation date calender, friday, today and tomorrow are most fertile, so we going for it anyhow, but will still continue to use sticks, in case im a late ovulater!!!!

Brummiemill, agree with others hang on in there, the though of a miracle is what keeps me going. My reflexologist has given me a healthy  eating plan, as well, so going at it with great guns, if nothing else i'll be super healthy!!!


----------



## Jasmine3

Hi Ladies - hope you all had a good weekend - Just a quick question, does anyone know if after you have had IUI are you told to stop all  
Im just stressing a bit  - as you know I didnt have IUI but had timed BMS based on my scans to check follies/ovu - In a moment of weakness we had BMS 3 days after I had my Ovu BMS - now Im worried that all the   & turbulence might have affected my chances - Am i going  ??

Jx


----------



## HMB

Jasmine, sorry I don't know. I am more familiar with au natural than IUI tbh. I will be doing iui soon tho. If I  were you, I would go check on a thread about IUI or the thread for your clinic and ask there. Hopefully some seasoned veterans will reply quickly....I assume BMS after iui is not a prob, but haven't even asked my Doc...?? Good luck hon  


Angela, did you get a positive ov stick yet? Our cycles are not always the same length every month... 

Tracey you are awesome  . Hope you get lucky before FET time   . Indeed agnus castus is wonderful. I started taking it in July.

Howdy Kiteflyer, kittykins & Brummie


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi my lovely ladies  

How are you all?  

Jasmine - I have heard it can't hurt hun?? I agree ask on IUI board and see what they think.  

Howdy too HMB hope you are well?  

Hiya Tracey good to hear from you huni! 

Thanks for all your words of support guys. Sorry if this is TMI - DH has been on form with wanting plenty of BMS bless him! However, I might have to show him my OV stick when he gets home - a very strong line within seconds this morning! I was not going to POAS this month because am supposed to be taking it easy but when the   were not looking I thought what the hell! We BD last night and if I BD with him today that kinda breaks the severe obligospermia/virtual azoospermia rule of every 3 days but what the hell I guess it can't hurt lol!!! Mind you I think he has tired himself out this weekend   so I might have to offer to massage his back when he comes in from work hahaha! Sneaky I know . I am not going to kid myself I can get a BFP with the odds against us but I am just enjoying the fact that my royal jelly and coQ10 appear to be doing the magic with getting positive OPKs   But I accept that miracles do happen to folks. 

Feeling just dead positive about life in general today  . Could be something to do with the fact that I have not got to go to work for a week! Plus DH and I did loads of jobs yesterday in the house and garden so I have less to do this week itself. Except enjoy time with DS! Plus have booked a holiday to Disneyland in the summer   

Well enough about me - big    to all and lots of sticky vibes    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

HMB, had my 1st positive stick today!!! we had gone by an ovulation calender to be the most fertile  Friday/sat/sun, so we went for all 3 nights, i know it goes against the every 3 day rule as well. but we also bought a spell , lol which tell you to say the spell, bath for 30 mins, then BMS then lay with a pillow under hips for 30 mins,  her feedback is 100% and offers a money back guarantee, so we figured nothing to lose!!!

but will also BMS today as test is positive, DH thinks all his birthdays have come at once   

Brummiemill, all sounds good hun, havent tried royal jelly or co Q10, .xx


----------



## Jacks girl

ANGELA29A said:


> HMB, had my 1st positive stick today!!! we had gone by an ovulation calender to be the most fertile Friday/sat/sun, so we went for all 3 nights, i know it goes against the every 3 day rule as well. but we also bought a spell , lol which tell you to say the spell, bath for 30 mins, then BMS then lay with a pillow under hips for 30 mins, her feedback is 100% and offers a money back guarantee, so we figured nothing to lose!!!
> 
> but will also BMS today as test is positive, DH thinks all his birthdays have come at once
> 
> Brummiemill, all sounds good hun, havent tried royal jelly or co Q10, .xx


 Good on you Angela  you go girlie    xx


----------



## HMB

Go Angela !  . I would suggest more BMS, either skip one day or go every day for the next 48 hours  

I'm afraid I don't have good news...my follies are tiny, only 4mm on CD11, so I am pretty sure the Doc will cancel the IUI which makes sense. I have never had this problem with follies not growing. My body must not have fully recovered from the operation on Jan 3... Very disappointed and sad  . Think I will just crawl in bed and watch TV and nap this afternoon. 

More good news from you all is needed


----------



## Jacks girl

Oh   HMB that's sad news indeed! Maybe as you say your body is still recovering   Hope a duvet day will boost you! Sending you loads of           

AFM just emailed PCT to ask for update on first letter of appeal, just watched One Show on IPlayer when they highlighted the problems with IVF Funding, so am hoping to step up the appeal while there is the media interest about IVF Funding. Also, have typed second and third letters of appeal ready because they are bound to object to the first one! 

HMB big   and loads of   to all xxxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

brummiemill you go girl!!!!!!


----------



## Tracyxx

Good Luck Brummiemill, I think the rules are so unfair in cases like yours  

I have a 17yr old daughter so I always new from the word go I would have to pay for all my treatment when we were trying for Kieran and now again that we are trying for no3 but in the case of your o/h who doesn't have biological children there should be an exception.

(((BIG HUGS)))

Tracyx


----------



## Jacks girl

Thanks girlies    big     to you too xxxx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hallo my lovely ladies here is an update on the PCT situation: Got a letter today saying "you fall outside the PCT's fertility commissioning policy because you already have a child". Yeah me not poor old hubster! With epilepsy and tables which potentially have caused the damage  They have suggested they get my consultant (who by the way earns a nice PHAT salary off being a private consultant at three units where the highest fees in the Midlands seem to be charged) to support an Individual Funding Request for treatment. I am going to submit one to the Consultant just to be seen to be playing ball on the basis of some research I found between sodium valproate and decline in fertility in males, which the Consultant is _supposed_ to be looking into 

Meanwhile now I have the 'refusal' letter which by the way came from the monkey not the organ grinder but was cc to said organ grinder, I am onto the next stage which is sending the second letter and the letter to the MP. Looking at the process involved in an Individual Funding Request and the Consultant saying because of my AMH he would like to pursue ICSI now rather than later, I am going to argue that to delay would be negligent. Have also found a ton of evidence for the present gov't supporting everyone within NICE guidelines to be entitled to treatment on the NHS, including a news report quoting the PM, which I will be sending them for a bit of light reading!

I am not defeated girls this is just the first step in the process. I expected the reply to be long winded and throw obstacles in the course. It is after all designed like that so you throw the towel in at the first hurdle. My strength and resolve in circumstances like this are derived from my late mother. I know she would say spur on   don't take no for an answer! As I said to my inlaws last night 'defeat' is not a word in my dictionary!!! Other girls on Infertility Network have won their appeals so I figure I can give it my best shot! DH meanwhile is drawing strength from the fact that I am fighting for his rights. 

Meanwhile I shall continue to be a 'shareholder' in the empire of Holland and Barrett! After all still TTCing naturally while in wait for a  positive outcome from my campaign    is a lot of fun now DH and I don't feel so under pressure. In a way getting the results and having to take a step back has actually relaxed us now the distress of the results has been and gone. We have resolved there is evidence out there that miracles can happen despite people having failed rounds of tx.

Sorry for the long me post but I thought this would prove useful for Kite too if she were to decide to go for IVF NHS funded or any other ladies who join the thread with step kids etc.

Hope everyone is ok

   and    and    to you all xxxxxx


----------



## HMB

Go Brummie, go!! I am behind you all the way!  . I agree that you must do what you are doing. If you don't appeal etc, they won't do anything/change...This is essentially the nature of politics. The people need to demand change and THEN there will be change  

Any good news out there?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey brummiemill  you go girl and get what you wanted as you got nothing to lose eh  as if you don't ask you don't get eh  good luck and enjoy BD.
HMB  how are you  ready for your next.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Jacks girl

Thanks lovely ladies it means the world to have such support   I agree any good news out there girlies? 
 xx


----------



## Sarah1712

Ladies, hope you dont mind me joining you and I am sorry for the selfish post but just need to get this off my chest. 
Today I was supposed to go to work, have done my back in quite painfully so didnt go in but i think it is also one of my 'funny days' i seem to have these down days as i am entering the medium part of ovulation. Today i had 2 bars on my CB Ov monitor but i cant help thinking whats the point in doing it as it really would be a miracle if we had one naturally. We had a failed ICSI cycle last November and have decided that a lifestyle shape up was needed in order to see if we could get pg naturally but i cant help feeling impatient. 
I have given up smoking and am 1/2 stone on my way to losing weight, I still have 4 stone to go! I am going to the gym and exercise classes and so far am proud of myself. My dh is taking his vits and cut down his alcohol to 5 units a week as instructed. We went to see a zita west nutritionist a couple of weeks ago and she advised me to try wheat free for 4 weeks and see what happens, to have pregnacare and take omega fish oils and dh to take wellman conception and antioxidant vits which he is doing too. 
I cant help that i am impatient. We have £15,000 debt from the last failed ICSI so wont be able to have tx again for a long time and when i have lost the weight we will be able to try NHS tx. It will prob be around 8 months away so obviously trying naturally makes sense in the meantime but the odds are against us.
any words of wisdome/encouragement welcome.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi Sarah,

Wow 15K I do feel for you. It annoys me personally that clinics charge so much for the right to be a parent. You will see from my signature that me and DH are in a similar situation except my AMH is lower than yours at 2.6, so I feel your pain. I am currently fighting the NHS for ICSI because they are prejudiced against biologically childless step parents who have married into a relationship with children.

I can't help you with the impatience thing but I can identify with how you are feeling. I seem to be doing more holistically than the health service are doing to help us. You will see from my signature that we are keeping Holland and Barrett in business.

One thing I can tell you is that there was a study done in Bulgaria into low sperm and abnormalities to which end Tribulus Terrestis was administered to the men in the case study who all showed signs of marked improvement. Here is a linkhttp://natural-fertility-info.com/tribulus-fertility.html

Also with low AMH I am using Royal Jelly 1000mg a day and 30mg of Co-enzyme Q10 every day of my cycle also EPO and Tribulus from days 5-14 of my cycle. Royal Jelly has proved useful to some women with low AMH and that and Tribulus are natural producing sources of DHEA - which contributes to prolonged ovarian reserve life.

MY DH is also taking Wellman Conception and 1000mg Vitamin C daily. Vit C at 1000mg has been shown to impact positively on Sperm Count.

I console myself that I am doing everything I can to help a miracle but then if doesn't work out I can say that we tried as many avenues as we could. I guess eventually you may reach that place too  . I felt angry, upset, resentful of my DS-in laws recently announcing pregnancies and down too so I can empathize with you.

DH and I have discussed Embryo Adoption if the results of his next batch of tests are of poor prognosis and the NHS turns us down for ICSI funding at the final stage of appeal. In which case we are thinking of going to Reprofit in the Czech Republic, which according to boards on here is an immensely good clinic. Its one step away from adoption which we have already enquired about. I work with children who are in care so for me adopting unwanted children is something DH and I are quite comfortable about if conceiving our own child is not meant to be.

This is just my experience but I just wanted you to know you are not alone in how you are feeling right now and you are very welcome to sound off as much as you want its what we are here for hun. 

Best of luck to you and here is hoping for a little miracle for you    

Brummie

xxxxx
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## JoandSam

Hi, I really hope I'm in the right thread and not gate crashing somebody's question:S

But I'd love to hear from ANYONE who can try to remotely figure out what on earth is going on with my chart :S.. I got a positive digital OPK 2 days ago, Internet Cheapie sticks have been negative the entire time. I've had a slight increase in CM but not much (but that ISN'T unusual for me, I'm using Preseed) 

And the monitor has been showing low for days, and now suddenly, TWO DAYS AFTER the one and only positive , the monitor is showing HIGH??!!! 

Chart is here: 138969 Ovulation charts on FertilityFriend.com 

If the positive two days ago was a false, why would my temp be up this morning? (even though not by much) So I'm thinking the positive was a true positive? And if I haven't ovulated, wouldn't my temperatures be staying low, not rising at all? 


Any help from anybody would be hugely appreciated 

PS not taking any fertility supplements and dont have pcos, 4th month using CBFM 

PPS Could it be that this is a REALLY short surge and the monitor missed it OR a really long surge, because the IC's are negative BUT theyre definitely slowly getting darker 

HELP!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah1712

I cant quite answer your question but i too use the cbfm and mine was low 2 days ago and yesterday at optimum and today it says optimum. I would stick to one ovulation monitor whatever you choose to use as its almost pointless using multiple coz it will just confuse things. I would say if you had a temp rise then it will be then. Have you considered going on something like pregnacare pre-conception coz atleast you are getting all the vits to the little eggs and giving them a good chance to implant. 

Sorry i couldnt directly answer your questions

Sarah xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

sorry joansam, i cant help either   
ive not got a monitor yet, just doing test strips atm.xx


----------



## HMB

Joansam--Hi  .
Are you using the ov tests with the smiley face? If so it's positive, you are ovulating in the timeframe given by the instructions (I think 36-48hrs). I use ov tests with lines, so I must wait tilboth lines are dark before it means I will be ovulating.


----------



## ANGELA29A

Ladies just wanted to share with this with you, a very good friend of mine has had 3 icsi cycles failed and tried this as well as tring at the right time of the month, and has a positive!!!! 
im going to buy and try next month:0)) anything worth a go!!!!

http://www.conceiveplus.com/about_conceive_plus.php

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Angela  interesting  so you suing that as well your ovualation kits.
Becky7 xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Becky7, I will be next month, too late for this month AF due end of this week, that is unless I get a miracle this month


----------



## BECKY7

Oh anglea  interesting as I will be due on Saturday too lol  but my DP having an op on Friday to unblock his blockage  and really hoping it will work  and if the op work then we can start doing natural way to conceive with kits  which will be around early April  after my 2nd cycles.
Becky7xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Becky, hope DH op goes well, once you are trying naturally, give it a go nothing to lose.


----------



## Jacks girl

Just popped by to wish Angela and Becky7 loads of   



AFM appeal is in second stage and letter has gone to MP. Also complained about PCT - they have been really unhelpful generally since we launched the appeal - would not give me my blood type other day despite it being on my maternity records. Had an email today to say my complaint was being dealt with. I am copying Infertility Network UK on everything I do so hopefully even it doesn't go well for us it might make a difference to legislation in the future. I will keep you posted though.

My back up plan is tx abroad now at Reprofit if my PCT prove unhelpful in the future. Until then we are TTC with half of Holland and Barrett's products rattling away  

Brummie

xxxx


----------



## kittykins

Hello everyone. 

Just dropping in to read up as not really able to post here at the moment as we have now started tx.

HMB - so sorry to hear things didn't go well for you hun - hopefully things will be better next month if you don't get lucky this month. 

We had IUI last week so now sitting it out on the 2ww - test next week    feel nothing at the moment so not holding out much hope. 

Love to everyone.

x x x


----------



## Jacks girl

Good luck Kitty kins with the dreaded two week wait        for you xxx

Hi to everyone else.

AF due the end of the week for me - feeling hormonal and fed up so I think she on her way, had some random   earlier about my late mother. I blame it on the dark nights - I am always more positive about TTC when the Spring rolls around again! Got a letter from the PCT today because I complained about their unhelpful attitude since we started appealing. I will keep you posted. Tonight I have to email all my docs so far from the appeal to the Infertility Network.

Hugs to all     xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Brummiemill my Af is due at the weekend, ive been all ratty and emotional today. Hoping all the appeal is going well.xx

kitty good luck.x


----------



## SamJ

Lots of us due af this weekend, inc me ,beggar.  


Ang , you just know what to expect, I get the same symptons.  
Brummiemill, I had to re read yr most, thought you meant Chinese spring rolls.
Kitty, hi pupo lady, keep the faith....   


Sam


----------



## HMB

Here for you, Kittykins, my cycle buddy  . Love your photo with little Freya  

Hang in there Brummie and Angela    

BTW, I've added Royal jelly and Maca to my supplements


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi all

Sam J - that made me chuckle 

Hi Angela   let's be ratty and emotional together     

HMB  - excellent you too will be rattling along with me  hope it does the trick for you. Royal Jelly keeps one young apparently   which is an added bonus plus its full of B vitamins  

Kittykins lovely photo of you and LO 

Hi to everyone else  

xxxx and   and


----------



## Jacks girl

Update PCT fight - had a letter from House of Commons from my MP saying he has written to the PCT on my behalf.  

That was fast  

I am going to send him a nice thank you card  

It might still be a no but I now have political power behind me - whoop!

 to all xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh brummiemill  that wicked and I am sure all will be fine as I do know hospital hate having letter from mp  well done girl
Becky7 xx


----------



## Jacks girl

Thanks Becky   

xxx


----------



## HMB

Way to go, Brummie  . A thank you note is an excellent idea. If it does work, be sure to send him a letter telling him that it did.


----------



## BECKY7

Yes that true what HMB as the mp does like to know how it went.
Becky xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

brummiehill, im still ratty, lol wow great news on Mp front   
hi Becky, kitty and hmb, gone a bit quiet on here.xx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes Angela  it is too quite  just can't wait till Friday come  come on Friday get my DP IN lol and I have told my DP if it is successful then we can start trying for a month and the look on his face  was telling me to stay away from it lol as he thinking about the pain afterward lol but the hospital did say we can start 6 week  so I guess 6 week is not that long eh.
My life is so boring at the mo  as I am keeping low profile from my friends as 1 is pregnant with IVF in Bart  and the other got twin girl 6 month old from Bart too and the rest just wanted to go out on the ****  so not alot I can do lol but I got the builder here which did help to keep my mind off but it be 9 month now and they are getting on my nerves now so I told the boss that they all had to leave at the end of this month as I needed my home back and stress free this time.
Hope you all ladies are having a better life then me lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies,

Would you mind if I joined you? My DH had a vasectomy reversal at the start of the year so we're now ttc naturally. We've waited about 2 and a half years to get to this point and we still don't know if there's even a chance yet, it's about 5 weeks until his SA.

I don't have anyone else around me ttc so it would be a blessing to speak to you lovely ladies who actually understand 

Brummiemill it is really interesting to see that you're appealing as we are more than likely to need some help and we currently fall a long way outside of the local pct's policy! Sending lots of luck to you 

I hope everyone is doing well,

MadameG xx


----------



## HMB

Welcome MadamaG  

Have you gotten a good book on fertility? Zita West has a good one. I suggest you get a book asap, espeically one that has tips about conception, nutrition etc. Make sure you get a proper preconcenption multivitamin--not all vitamins are the same. Have you charted your temperature? It's good to do for at least 3 months. Also I strongly suggest that you go buy ovulation tests asap or a fertility monitor. This will enable you to optimize your timing. Ovulation tests are quite easy, and at your age you could be pregnant in about 3 months  . Good luck !


----------



## BECKY7

Morning madam  welcome and that fanastic about your DH and tell me about it about waiting for 2 half year and my DP will have his op tomorrow and we have been waiting 3 tear for it  we should have gone private for it 3 year ago  aghhhh  Yes HMB right  to start BBT  and fertility kit  eat heathly and lot of protein  and no caffeine  and lastly vitamin like sanatogen or pregnacare for you and your DH  and I am sure you will get pregnant quick. Did they tell you about your DH sperm  how good are they blah blah.
Got my cycles this morning  2 day early.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Hi HMB and Becky 7,

Thanks for the welcome and the good advice  I'm using the cbfm, I'm on my second month and on my second peak day, it's quite interesting to see the lines altering as the hormones change. My cycles have been really regular at 27/28 days for the last year, apart from last month when I was 4 days late, pesky AF. Maybe it was a chemical pregnancy or just my body playing tricks on me, now that I know there is an actual chance of conceiving...who knows. Lots of trying and hoping now I guess!

Becky, we don't know official results on the SA yet as it's not due to be done until the start of April, but I must confess that we did have a cheeky look with our microscope at home and did see SOME swimmers- woohoo!! So at least we have better odds than 2 months ago  I hope that your DP's op goes well tomorrow, is it to remove a blockage? Sending positive vibes your way. 3 years is definitely a long time to be patient but at least it's finally come round now hun.

I've had a good hunt around the forum for nutrition advice and our diets are already pretty spot on with the recommendations thankfully, although I am currently craving McDonalds for lunch...it's protein right?! I'm already on the vitamins but need to grab the wellman ones for DH still.

Thanks girls  xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oooo I interesting to hear you was 4 day late last month and yes maybe it was chemical pregnancy  and when you say you had a look at your DH swimmer at home how can you do that  and if you say your DH had V at the start of this year  why wait for April    Enjoy BD lol madam.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

His surgery price included an analysis after 3 months, I think every surgeon does things their own way. I'm guessing that 3 months will mean that the sperm at the analysis will be mostly from after the op as I believe it takes 10-12 weeks for them to become mature...that's what I reckon anyway for not doing an earlier SA. it doesn't seem too far away now anyhow. To have a look yourself you just need a microscope with a decent amount of magnification, a slide and a sample! If you have a google then you'll find lots of guides, but obviously it isn't a replacement for a proper SA, we just wanted to know if there were ANY. We have a microscope to look for parasites (animal not human!) but it's fairly easy really.

Xxxx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hiya all   yes I agree HMB I should keep the MP in the loop, another update I made a complaint about PCTs stinking attitude towards us since starting the appeal and I had a deeply apologetic reply from the Complaints Manager who has sent me two consent forms to sign to launch a full investigation on my behalf. Everyone else has been given SA results in full we were only given a snippet of what was wrong with my DHs sample and not actual figures - count, motility and morphology. 

Oooooh I wonder if we have a microscope in my school I could borrow.....Madam G welcome  - all the advice the girls have given on here is just the ticket to helping you to conceive - also get DH on Royal Jelly (from Holland and Barrett) and Wellman Conception both proven to help with sperm count. Caution with the RJ only take if DH is NOT allergic to bee stings. Wellman has literally everything you could ask for. Also 1000mg of Vitamin C daily as a powerful antioxidant - you can get these in chewy form from ASDA for pennies. The great thing is with Vit C if they have to the top of the dose and the body does not use it they just pee it out so its safe in high doses.
Ebay has copies of the Zita West book second hand (ref HMB) as well as first hand - my only cost a few quid and delivery was free - its full of all sorts of useful information!

Becky - oooo best of luck for DP's operation tomorrow - its all exciting stuff. Good luck and lots of positive vibes.

Hi to all xxxxx

Well I am just wrapping up at work and am off home soon!

Lots of hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oooo interesting madam  I will look at google and give it a ago  as it is so important for men to have really good swimmer lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  just had a text and his op is successful  and let BD start  and he said no wayyyyyy  too sorrrrrrre lol.
Hope you all don't mind me crushing in here you you all as hopefully I won't need any IVF  and I will be getting ovualate kits now and let begin lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Jacks girl

Whoop whoop Becky     to you that DH recovers well and you can get on with BD  

AFM we did our DIY blood typing tests today so have sent all our paperwork off to Reprofit - the clinic abroad which is our back up if we can't do ICSI here in the UK for whatever reason.

AF due this weekend but so far no bloating or sore boobs just a bit spotty, dandruff is in full swing (so have been anti dandruffing like no ones business) and not particularly moody my emotional side seems to have taken a hike. Except I have been sleeping strange so she must be on her way to me just think my PMS is not as bad which must be as a result of the supplements. Been a bit crampy. 

Been eating sensibly well except the few glasses of vino have had lately but been mostly relaxed about everything!!!

Good luck to anyone OV or waiting to test. AFM am just waiting for my pal the AF Fairy to show

Hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## HMB

Becky I hope you never have to do TX again and do indeed get a natural BFP using good ole ov sticks  

Brummie, hmmm still holding out hope that you get a BFP now. Becky and I know another FF who went to Reprofit for OE and is pregnant. My first french Doc recommended it for donor egg as well as a couple of the Spanish clinics. Good choice. Serum in Greece seems to be the most beloved among my FFs tho.


----------



## MadameG

Woohoo good news Becky! Bring on the ovulation sticks, good luck with trying naturally once he's healed up.

Fingers crossed for you too Brummie.

Xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Lovely Ladies!

Wow so many posts since I was last on here you have been a busy lot! There is no way I can reply to them all   sorry!

Welcome to all the new ladies  

Brummie good to hear that your fight is going well. I really hope your MP can do something for you  . In the mean time I'm sure Holland and Barrett and enjoying your custom! I trust you have one of their reward cards?

HMB sorry to hear that your IUI did not go ahead this month. I really hope it all goes ahead for you next cycle  

Afm my DP went to Spain to start sorting out his aunts estate and didn't get back to the day after I'd ovulated which is the main reason I've been awol, I was just keeping away from all the ttc as it would have made me more depressed than I was. Also I keep getting thrush and I'm now on 2 weeks of tablets for that and I'm really not bothered about ttc I just want my sex life back  . Anyway my AF is due on Monday and then it will be on to the hospital to try and get an appointment for my HSG, although I am not holding out much hope after they were so helpful last cycle.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Jacks girl

Thanks ladies for your good wishes but these days I just kinda expect AF to show her ugly face lol - she is defo showing it on mine   I have large painful spots on my neck and chin. Very sexy! 

I am hoping to see some Natural BFPs on here as well as some TX ones   

Heya Kite - missed ya . So sorry to hear you have been poorly with thrush. I hope you get back to normal soon and get your HSG booked so you get some answers. AFM yes I have got a rewards card lol - the points are racking up nicely . DH has finished one bottle of Tribulus so gotta get him another one! I have run out of 400mg Folic Acid but there is some in my multi vits and I am running low on CoQ10! Will keep you updated on the appeal in case you have to consider tx and want to know how to go about getting funding. Hopefully you will get a natural BFP soon and won't need it      Fingers crossed hospital get their act together this time 

AFM AF due tomorrow. My Cairn had four little puppies yesterday so I am playing midwife at the mo! DH has ultrasound of his testicles tomorrow so hope we can see what is going on with his plumbing! 

Hugs to all  
xxxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Well another BFN for me this month, AF arrived early on thursday, 25 days, although hasnt been as heavy as normal and has nearly finished. 

But my the emotions this week, slightest thing, and im off, had a flip out in hairdressers yesterday a pregnant lasy i could here talking about finding out the sex of the baby on her scan this week,  and that was it eyes filled, my poor hairdressers good job she knows me, and again im off today    if anyone nice i cry, if they say the wrong thing i cry, say nothing and im angry they havent said anything and still cry!!!! no win situation


----------



## duckybun

hello ladies, 

Just thought I'd say hi. My DH and I are currently waiting for our next appointment on the Nhs with our consultant and in the mean time ttc naturally. We've been trying for 2 yrs and as of yet have no idea what, if any issues, we may have, so as I said in the mean time we're just trying to get our timings right and hoping for a miracle. Is there room for one more wee one on the board   ?

X
D


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies!

Can I join? Laura, 24 (today!) London. Lesbian couple. will be my second cycle with a known donor and just ot hold of a shiny CBFM thanks for a FF'er 

Looking forward to beginning testing with CBFM as I messed up my timings something nasty last month!


----------



## Jasmine3

Hi Ladies

Sorry not posted for a while but I have been keeping up with all of you - Big     to all those who have been disappointed this month 

So.... Ok, I cant keep quiet any longer.... so I will have to whisper....

AF arrived early last week  and I thought it was all over despite all our efforts at timed BMS.  Ironically the following day I was due to go to ZW (my new IVF clinic) to sign the forms etc so I went to the appointment feeling very downbeat and trying was trying hard to muster some enthusiasm for another IVF cycle....  

AF was in full flow the following morning but for some reason I decided to do a pee test and much to my surprise it was a      – Ive had my hcg levels checked and they are rising, but Im still spotting.  After everything I have been through in the last few months Im trying to keep calm and positive, but honestly Im freaking out a bit... not sure what or how to feel.  I know how very very very lucky I am for the third time, but I also know how things can suddenly change.  I am being looked after by ZW now and they have been fab and Im having all the immunes stuff now as well as my first I/L tomorrow, hopefully that will make all the difference this time  

Any sticky positive happy vibes out there please send them my way....  
Jx


----------



## laurac1988

sending loads of sticky vibes your way hun xxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Jasmine, sticky vibes youre way hun, keeping everything crossed for you.xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh jasmine  that is a surprise news eh  and that will teach us too and hope everything goes your way.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Jacks girl

Jasmine.fx its ur time huni. Hi everyone else.Welcome newbies.

Afm no af but it can be 29-32 when it feels like it. Headaches,  achy, heartburn feel kind of pmsy and bloated so just around corner methinks.

Dh ultrasound today they took a loads of pics but did not say much.

Hugs all round xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Jasmine good luck!  

brummie its a pain that they can't just tell you the results there and then, why do we always have to wait for follow up appointments its so frustrating! I'm in the same boat as you waiting for af i'm a day late now but it feels like it will be here tomorrow  

Welcome to all the new ladies


----------



## HMB

That's great Jasmine!

Welcome newbies  

Kiteflyer, that is soooo frustrating, been there  . Irelaly hope AF comes and that you get your HSG appt this time!   

Hang in there Brummie  

I should be getting AF this week some time....


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is doing okay.

Welcome to the new ladies duckybun and laurac  I'm using the cbfm too, I've read lots of positive stories from ladies who've used them, so fingers crossed for us all.

Congratulations Jasmine, sticky vibes on their way to you!

Brummiemill I hope that you and your DH get your results soon, do you have long to wait for a follow up appointment?

Afm I have another 8 days till the end of this months 2ww...I'm quite busy with family though so hoping the rest of it will fly by.

Xxxx


----------



## kittykins

Hello everyone

Huge congrats to Jasmine  hope everything goes really well for you.

I do read up each day even though I am not allowed to post here at the mo.

HMB - hope AF arrives for you so you can get started with IUI. Looks like we will be cycling again together as did CB digital today (only 2 days early) and got the immortal 'not pregnant'. Made DH break it up and put it in the bin









Doing back to back IUIs so will get started again as soon as AF arrives (probably Friday to ruin Freya's first b/day).

Hope everyone is okay.

x x x


----------



## HMB

Kittykins        I am so sorry. Def concentrate on Freya's birthday. Besides, if AF hasn't come yet, it's not over....dunno which day AF will arrive for me as last cycle was possibly sans ovulation  . I would love it to come in the next couple days so that it would fall into the category of 'normal' average length cycle for me. I am looking into taking steroids for immunes for this coming cycle if my Doc will give me a prescription...


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi kittykins! Sorry to hear your IUI was not successful this time  . Love your pic   hope you still have a really great time for Freyas birthday!

HMB your bound to get your prescription you don't seem to have to fight for what you want over there! Hope AF arrives soon so you can get started  

AFM I am on day 32, don't really know why this cycle is so long maybe its the nasty thrush or maybe reflexology is making my cycle longer who knows! Anyway I have been spotting since Monday when AF was due and today the spotting is a bit heavier and my back and stomach are aching so I thought I can't wait any longer and rang the hospital saying today was day 1 and after lots of just hang on I finally got given an appointment for next Friday. I have a feeling if I hadn't then I wouldn't have got one from they way the women was on the phone unless she never comes across as being efficient and friendly   So now I have been able to start planning next week, MOT and service for the car on Monday (wish they could MOT and service us so quick   ), now to ring my mum and arrange a day with her and then the same with my dad, and I'm going to paint the living room! Roll on the end of March that week off I'm going away regardless of what the DP does   !

Good luck to all those still on the 2WW


----------



## HMB

Kiteflyer....did you do a pregnancy test?......


----------



## kiteflyer

HMB no as I had ovulated before my DP got back from Spain so there is no way I'm pregnant, well there better not be I've been having a few drinks over the past 2 weeks


----------



## BECKY7

Thrush and reflex got nothing to do with late AF in fact reflex was suppose to bring AF normal  so aye you did it when your DP got ack from spain  and few drink not gonna stop you from BFP  so if it is not normal to have longer cycle then do pregnant test xx


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies, just wanted to vent! 
My boobs feel like 2 huge waterballoons.. they always do before my Af but it seems like such a tease as every one keeps quoting swollen boobs as an early indication of pregnancy... the way they feel just now I should be carrying quadruplets! Sometimes I really hate the way my body tricks me into being hopeful when I know it's just going to be the same old same old...grrrr
I was in a meeting yesterday and didn't realise untill it was too late that I was sitting at the table 'cupping' my boobs with my hands to take the pressure of.. in a room full of people, God only knows how long I'd been sat there looking like a total basket case  

Kittykins, Freya is such a beautiful name! Sorry you had no luck this time round 

MadameG, Thanks for the welcome x

Jasmine, amazing news, thinking sticky thoughts for you girl. x

x
d


----------



## laurac1988

Eurgh. My period is horrible this month. Dunno whether it's because of all the vitamins and stuff whilst TTC but it's so much heavier than normal :-(


----------



## ANGELA29A

Despite havinga light period decided to do a HPT, why i dont know think Jasmine post made me wonder  BFN for me, so on to this month, ordered concieve plus lubricant, giving that a try this month, anything worth a go !!!!


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky AF had arrived by lunch time I knew there was no need to test. Thrush is an infection and as your body will only ovulate when ready it could have delayed that and made my cycle longer, I've not been good at temping recently so I'm not sure  . Still if the HSG shows clear tubes I'm going to give a CBFM a whirl!

duckybun did your AF show? I have given up symptom spotting the the 2ww as the symptoms for AF arriving are just the same as if you a pregnant so whats the point! It took me a good while to stop doing that though I must say.  

laura I hope you are over the worse now and you can look forward to another try!  

Angela I use conceive plus, I tried pre-seed too but prefer conceive plus, not that it has helped yet but you just never know! Good luck


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi all

Well as you can see have updated me ticker! Laura   mine is the same - yuck, yuck, yuck. I dunno it could be the supplements! I am thinking that might be why I am also the same!!!

Kite good to hear you are getting sorted - onwards and upwards!!!

Kittykins   Angela  

Duckybun fx 

Madame G - Hi   I know it seems ages its because DH has had to have bloods, a sample, the scan and he has another sample to do in April and they like to leave 2-3 months to see if there is any improvement in his sperm.

HMB and Becky are you raring to go this cycle?  Good luck 

Got a letter the other day from the Chief Executive's office saying he hadn't forgot about our appeal and would give it his full attention as soon as he was back in the office     its some good news!

Well have decided to go out for tea tonight and treat myself to a large icecream as I am bloated to hell anyway.

Hugs to all


----------



## HMB

Excellent Brummie  . Oh and love your new profile px  

A bit emotional, even slightly weepy so suspicious AF is around the corner...if not DP is in for a PMS week from hell


----------



## ANGELA29A

kiteflyer, id never heard of concieve plus til last week, when a friend got a BFP after 3 failed ICSI cycles.xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Angela I hope it works for you I keep hoping it will for me too. I get it from Amazon I found it cheap there and you get nectar points  

HMB I feel sorry for your DP if AF doesn't arrive soon   but hopefully  it will and you can get on with IUI

Brummie you are on the same day as me so we will be cycling together


----------



## ANGELA29A

kiteflyer, yes i ordered from amazon, grrrr didnt know you can get nectar points, do you have to register for that?? im always buying off amazon.x


----------



## kiteflyer

Angela if you have a card sign up on the nectar site then always log in there and use their link for amazon. I never use to do it but I made it my new years resolution one year to try and get something back for the money I was spending online!


----------



## duckybun

hi all,

never knew you could get nectar points on amazon!!! OMG I shop for a living I could probably have broken the record for points if I'd known that.. thanks for the tip ladies.

kiteflyer, thanks for the hugs.. boobs are now ridiculous (as ******* always) and today I was walking and had 'twinges' more like stabbing pain actually in my side. I\m really starting to think it might just be bloody endo, still awaiting tests on that front though. The internet is a blessing and a curse.. its great to have sites like this for support and then there are all the horror stories you start finding on what I call the dark side of the web, when you begin 'researching'. I've spent the last hour reading up on endo and either I have had it all my life or I'd be the type of fool who could convince them selves of anything ( God, I'm going to see Derren Brown next month I'd better make sure I stay firmly in my seat otherwise I'll be running around like a chicken)

Brummie, ta for the   keep her going though i'm still 6 days off! 

anyway poo sticks to the AF on behalf of us all

x
d


----------



## kiteflyer

duckybun (and anyone else who has a nectar card) just sign up and check out the eShops, ebay is also there, and then use the links to go to the site. I tend to Google a product when I know what I want to see where I can get it cheapest and then go to nectar to see if that shop is on there  . There are loads of online cash back sites, check out money saving expert if you do a lot of online shopping. Personally I can not be bothered as there is just so much to sign up to online I never remember what password I've used for what   so just stick to nectar! Oh and a Tesco credit card so points there too  

Anyway better get back on the topic of the thread! duckybun hope you get your tests sorted soon its the hardest thing not knowing whats wrong I think, it drives me crazy for sure. But try and keep away from the internet if you can or if not take it with a pinch of salt or you will either go mad or get really depressed! And most of all remember we are all different


----------



## Jacks girl

Kite cycle buddies whoop  !!! 

I agree Duckybun Mr Google can drive you   if you are not careful: though     for you that these symptoms come good. 

Hey Angela yeah I am thinking I might try Sasmar once we have exact facts and figures re: DH sperm count, morphology and motility from hospital. We complained about the counts not being given to us. All we were told was that there were very few sperm in the ejaculate!

HMB how are you doing huni  ? Yeah I know I just lurve Mr Depp!

Hugs to all     and positive vibes


----------



## MadameG

Haha I love your picture Brummiemill, DH switches over the tv when Mr Depp appears as I love him too! 

Hope you're all having a good weekend xxx


----------



## Jasmine3

Ladies

Just wanted to pop in and say a heartfelt thanks for all your well wishes and sticky vibes!  – Apologies for the silence, think Im somewhere between being in a state of shock still and completely scared to death.  Hcg & progesterone blood are rising – thankfully not crazy high (like P1) or crazy low (like P2) so I guess thats a good thing!  I am still spotting unfortunately so still on nicker checking duty, never have the contents of my pants been examined in sooo much detail (sorry TMI!)  I had an early scan today, and the embie is where it should be (thankfully,  as I have had an ectopic scare before....) but as I know from my personal experience there is still a gazzillion more hurdles to get through.

Brummie/Angela -  I had read miracle stories about the samsar too and bought a tube, but got put off from using it as it had a big pic of a baby on the tube - DP said it kept putting him off!
Duckybun -I can relate the booby story - mine were just the same during my first IVF - I found myself carrying them around the house  - 
Brummie - I thought of you earlier when I went into H&B to stock up  - but be warned some of there stuff (even on the buy one get on half price) worked out more expensive than Boots 3 for 2
HMB - Any sign of  
Angela - Im sorry you didnt get your BFP this month - it will be your turn soon hun  

Big     ^ to Laura, KittyK, KiteF, Madamg, Becky & Laura and anyone else I may have missed

Jx


----------



## duckybun

Hey Jasmine,
Glad you popped in to keep us posted, delighted to hear you wee embie is making itself at home  
 for you both! 
Xx


----------



## laurac1988

This waiting to ovulate thing is frustrating...

and then there's the waiting to test..

gees when did my life become about waiting?


----------



## ANGELA29A

god tell me about hun.xx


----------



## April33

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me jumping on your thread but I'd really appreciate your opinion on the CBFM - I figured you're the best people to ask!  

First two months I used the monitor it worked perfectly!

Then I had a cycle where it showed high fertility but no peak.

I then took a break for an ICSI cycle.

This is my first month using the monitor again (I've had two periods since the ICSI cycle) and it looks like, even though the monitor has detected high fertility as normal, I'm not going to see peak fertility again!

I guess I'm just wondering whether this is something to worry about? I'm getting rather stressed that I may not be ovulating, to be honest!


----------



## Sheilaweb

Hi April, I would make an appointment with your gp and ask for an ovulation blood test, this is the only way to test for ovulation which is 100% effective/accurate - although I also used the CBFM for over a year and never had a problem with it - it was my hubbys count that caused the problem, that and my fibroids!!!


----------



## April33

Thanks Sheilaweb


----------



## laurac1988

CBFM says "High" this morning. I'm hoping it doesn't peak soon as my donor is away until 10th


----------



## ANGELA29A

well we are due to ovulate any time over next 3 days,tues/wed/thurs so will have a busy 3 nights,   and trying concieve plus for the 1st!!!!


----------



## kittykins

Laura - GL with the CBFM - you can get several days of highs so hopefully your donor will be back in time   

Angela - hopefully not too much on tv you will be missing this week      Mind you - I am an Emmerdale and Corrie fan!

Nothing much to report from here - just injecting and hoping to do IUI again next week   

Hope everyone is well. 

HMB sending you      for that elusive AF - always the way when you need her


----------



## laurac1988

ANGELA29A said:


> well we are due to ovulate any time over next 3 days,tues/wed/thurs so will have a busy 3 nights,  and trying concieve plus for the 1st!!!!


Best of luck hun! Have my fingers crossed for a BFP!


----------



## MadameG

Booooo AF is here for me  I had quite a lot of hope this month as had lots of funny pains and twinges but never mind...on the plus side it's ovulation time again in 2 weeks ish! I've also started a new job so at least I have something else to focus on too. And to take my mind off the thought of DH's impending first post op sperm analysis in a few weeks time...


Angela, hope you're having fun! How's the conceive plus?!

LauraC, did you peak yet or are you getting excited about your weekend and the return of your donor? I get a good few days of highs before my peak and at least you do have leeway around it still as it's just the initial oomph to push the egg out that's detected (I think that's right anyway, someone please do correct me if I'm wrong!)

Kittykins, good luck with your IUI next week, fingers crossed for you xxx

Duckybun, hope you're feeling more comfortable now. I have been in the water balloon club the last few days but they've settled down again now. I think it was payback for not getting them at all last cycle!

April, did you get your peak yet? Definitely best to get the bloods done to check if you're feeling worried.

Hope everyone else is well, baby dust to all!!

Xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hey MadameG afraid I'm in the same boat as you just now, af arrived a day early today and I'm gutted as as with yourself I had been symptom spotting and even had a small amount of spotting last week that I was convinced was implantation bleeding. Also had an elevated temp for a good couple of days and plenty of twinges. Ah well I guess I'll just enjoy be able to treat myself to a huge glass of vino at the weekend.
Good luck for the sa must be nerve wrecking all right!

Angela, I'dove to hear your opinion on the concieveplus, is it basically the same as pressed? I've seen alot of very positive posts on here about it.

 to all the other ladies, sorry no more personals in me tonight, feeling a bit gunked tbh, but regardless baby dust to all

X
D


----------



## laurac1988

MadameG said:


> LauraC, did you peak yet or are you getting excited about your weekend and the return of your donor? I get a good few days of highs before my peak and at least you do have leeway around it still as it's just the initial oomph to push the egg out that's detected (I think that's right anyway, someone please do correct me if I'm wrong!)


Nope no peak as of yet hun. Still High High High...


----------



## ANGELA29A

duckybun, and madam g, 
im nit sure about concieve plus, seem to have had stomach cramps since using it, nit sure if its connected or not, mind you even if it is and we get a result, wed put up with anything for that glimmer of hope. 3rd night tonight, day 15 for me in cycle. 
good luck to us all.  xx


----------



## MadameG

Hey duckybun, so sorry to hear that it's a bfn for you too. Yup I had the tiny bit of spotting a few days before AF which is unusual for me, so of course got excited hoping it was late implantation but nope! Oh well. I had a good cry on my own whilst watching One born every minute last night, as DH is away for work, so felt a lot better afterwards  We'll have to try and make a Christmas ish baby now  But enjoy your vino this weekend first of course!

Laura good luck for the weekend with the donor, fingers crossed you'll get your peak at the right time for you.

Angela thanks for the feedback on the conceive plus,   for a bfp for you now xxx

MadameG xx


----------



## kiteflyer

MadameG Big  to you, hope your AF is gone soon. I don't know how you can watch one born every minute thats so brave! 

Angela good luck hope the convince plus  is all you need  

Kittykins good luck with the IUI next week  

Duckybun big   to you too. Enjoy your vino  

Afm I'm off for my HSG tomorrow and I'm a bit nervous and a bit excited   will they tell me whats happening when I'm there or will I have to wait for my follow up appointment? Guess I'll find out soon enough! I've been too scared to read the HSG threads as people just go on about how bad they are and I'm not even thinking about that I want to be relaxed!

Hello to everyone else


----------



## HMB

Kiteflyer: didn't they give you some meds to take before the HSG? If not, bring some doliprane and ibiprofen with you and ask if you should/could take one of them when you get to the clinic. Be sure to ask them questions during and after the HSG, esp in case they aren't planning on giving you a report for a long time. Try demanding for a report on the spot. They will be able to see your tubes, cervix and a distant view of ovaries and uterus. They can see if hormones are operating in the wrong place too. So be sure to ask if there are any polyps or any other type of blockage like lesions etc as well as if your tubes are patent. Ok? Hope that helps. I either got my report with copies of the xrays after the appt or the following day. Good luck sweetie


----------



## Sheilaweb

Kiteflyer, best of luck with your HSG

When I had mine I was advised to take painkillers an hour beforehand and I was given more powerful painkillers to take both before I left, and when I got home.  

I had mine done at the RVI and thought the staff were lovely - we had a great laugh, especially when I saw the light they were going to use to 'illuminate the area' - I mentioned that the last time I saw a searchlight THAT big, it was in an old black and white war film - and they wouldn't find any bombers 'up there' - the nurses couldn't carry on for laughing !

It was uncomfortable - but the peace of mind it provided for me, it was well worth it.... you may not get the report straight away as the images etc, need to be seen by the 'consultant'... I was told that one of my ovaries was absolutely fine, but they couldn't make such a judgement about the other one without his backup, but I think thats just to cover themselves in this current climate of pursue and sue.

Best of luck with it - hope you get the answers you need.

Sheila


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Kiteflyer, really hope your HSG has gone okay and that you find out the results asap. 

DH booked his SA this morning for the 3rd of April...eek! I'm  that it's going to be good news for us. Bless him, he is worried that he'll have to queue at reception surrounded by people with his little pot afterwards! I'm sure he'll be fine although I can't imagine that it will be too great an experience for him...

Hope everyone's looking forward to their weekends, although it's a weekend of work for me but the plus side is that DH gets back on Sunday night from his work week away - yippee!! xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Thanks HMB, Sheilaweb and MadameG for your kind words. Everything went well, the staff were friendly and quick, so quick we got back off the car park within 30 minutes and didn't have  to pay  . There was a doctor, or consultant I'm not sure, doing it so he talked about what he could see and they showed me the screen afterwards. Everything is normal and clear  . It was not as painful as I expected just a very weird feeling of pressure building up. I have took some painkillers since though as the pain I do have hasn't gone away and I feel a bit uncomfortable   just as well I had nothing planned for today. Now I just have to wait until the end of April to find out my day 2 blood test results!

HMB how are you? Are you getting ready for IUI again?

MadameG I'm hope your DH gets the results you want  .


----------



## ANGELA29A

Ladies any of you know much about the luteal phase?? the time frame between ovulation and Af, seems from ovulation testing mine is very short 9 or 10 days?? 

Ovulation test was poistive on day 16 again this month, and I only have a 25 day cycle?? HELP!!!!!


----------



## Honeybun31

Hi hun 
I think its suppose to b 10-14 days so u r roughly 9 days .... I'll copy & paste what ive found


Typically, the luteal phase is around 10-16 days in length. A luteal phase that is fewer than 10 days may be too short for successful implantation to occur. Trying-to-conceive women who have a short luteal phase are often treated with progesterone therapy; however, there are natural remedies that have also been shown to be highly effective. Vitex Agnus Castus (one of the key ingredients in the fertility enhancing supplement, FertilAid for Women) supports progesterone production, and is often recommended as an herbal remedy for menstrual cycle imbalances, luteal phase defect, and PCOS.

Hope this helps x


----------



## ANGELA29A

thanks honeybun, im at doctors tuesday might mention then and ask.x


----------



## HMB

Angela, have you gotten AF yet? Lutean phase is an exact number 14-16 days. Add 14-16 to the day you got positive ovulation test. That's when you will get AF. Your cycle may not be the same length this time. The follicle phase changes, lutean phase DOES NOT CHANGE. Very rarely it is different when there is a big problem. This happens to few women. OK? Nothing to worry about, jsut calculate your cycle again  

Way to go Kiteflyer! I always write everything down that they tell me so I don't forget. Sounds like your tubes are great  

Cheers


----------



## kiteflyer

HMB thanks   I think the good thing about posting on here is that everything is written down so not only do you get support you can refer back to things you have been told  

Angela HMB is correct the luteal phase very rarely changes maybe by a day, or 2 in my case recently  . You can have a defect though which will mean you have a short phase and I think they can give you progesterone in some form to help lengthen it, I'm not sure as I don't have that problem. I think anything shorter than 12 (or could be 10) then you should get help. If your GP will not help make sure you start charting to show when you ovulated and when AF arrives and try again, or try your clinic (I can't remember if you are attending one at the mo). Of course try Angus Castus there are plenty of lovely ladies on here who use it


----------



## MadameG

Kiteflyer that's great news about your tubes!! Glad it wasn't too bad for you xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Kiteflyer fantastic news babes I am so pleased you got the all clear at your HSG  .

Tracyx


----------



## kiteflyer

Thank you Tracy and MadameG I had been so worried about what they would find so its a great weight off my mind, just got to wait and get my blood test results now  

Tracy how are you doing? Are you still concentrating on weight loss?

Hope everyone is enjoying a nice weekend


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies
I am gonna ask you the most stupid question but what it BD mean lol.
Becky 7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky its Baby Dancing I think just the same as BMS as far as I know   I'm sure if I'm wrong someone will tell us


----------



## Aspi

Hello everyone, hope that you don't mind if I join you! Could really do with some supprot and advice - Dp just went through a VR for me (1st feb) after our only free ICSI go on the NHS (in the process of complaining about a fair few things at Homerton!) Decided to go down the ICSI route first DP has sperm frozen but the VR was the cheaper option -- hopefully! But as I have had fibroids and my age - its hard to wait - feeling like I may need fertility drugs to give us a boost? I also went to the Zita west clinic (book and website good) I had a consultation and saw a nutritionist and had accupuncture - they told me and advised me so much more than hospital and they explained better, so grateful to them and they were so very nice and supportive. I feel that I got five eggs because of the advice they gave me and the supplements and dietary advice was great. Anybody in the same position as me? we are waiting for DP SA in april......a long wait! x


----------



## kiteflyer

Welcome aspirational! MadameG will hopefully be able to give you some support regards your DP's VR as her DH has had one. I hope you get good results. I don't think anyone else has been to a Zita West clinic so I bet you can pass on some helpful advice to us there! Time isn't on my side either I'm 38 in 2 weeks time   and I am hoping to get put on Clomid, maybe if your DP get a good result you will be offered it?


----------



## Aspi

Hi Kiteflyer

thanks for this! I hope that she can! my reasoning for the clinic was that i would spend up to a £1000 on alternative treatment whilst we were going through the free cycle, they are also offering IVF treatments too now (I didn't ask about the price of that one!), If I could I would! Especially as they are so very very nice! THe way a hospital should be! I tried to get as much info as I could and for me talking to someone and getting tailored help for my situation was of great benefit. 
Just got to keep trying to stay on the no coffee /tea/ alcohol/red meat wagon! lots and lots of milk and eggs too! and colour on the plate veg, veg, veg! Redbush is my sub for tea and I can take as much as I want with milk. watercress is also a brilliant superfood, no stodge cakes or biscuits - basically a healthy diet! and she told me how to control my cravings with other foods too! I love my biscuits! lol:-0 how is everyone else getting on?


----------



## kiteflyer

aspirational I've heard no coffee, tea or alcohol but not no red meat, why is that? Also why plenty of milk and eggs? Personally I think as long as you eat a healthy balanced diet a little of everything is good for you!    No point stressing out about TTC anymore than we do by struggling to find something to eat. And I don't count homemade cakes and biscuits as bad for you, as long as you don't use a packet mix


----------



## ANGELA29A

HMB, no af isnt due til next weekend, it might surprise and sort itself out this month an go to 28 days, we will see. 
Thanks kiteflyer as well, and will look up about angus castus


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kitty  thank you as I thought it mean back dogging  oops how rude of me lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## duckybun

becky7, here's me killing myself laughing!! Back dogging - you have a filthy mind, love it!


----------



## BECKY7

Oh no lol  that bad of me eh lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Oh Becky your post did make me laugh   Although to be fair I didn't know what BD stood for either, I thought it might have been BeDding!

Hi Aspirational, welcome to the thread  we're just 1 month ahead of you as DH's VR was on the 3rd of January this year (not last year as I noticed I'd put on my signature by mistake - whoops!) and the SA is booked for the 3rd of April. Keeping fingers very much crossed for a good result as we won't get any funding for IVF here as our pct excludes couples where one of them has children or if you've had a vasectomy, even if you've successfully reversed it privately...ho hum! We wanted to go down the VR route first before any potential treatment due to it definitely being cheaper and for me the sense that even if it's not fantastically successful, at least if there are some swimmers than there is a small chance of a natural BFP in the future as opposed to zero before the op. 

Do you have a date for your DP's SA yet? Sending some positive vibes your way   . It sounds like you're in good hands with your clinic. Have you thought about using a fertility monitor like the Clearblue Fertility Monitor? They've had some good reviews and positive feedback on here and are definitely a good way of tracking your cycle and getting some BMS in on your fertile days. I've been using one since the VR, although no luck for us yet. Otherwise there are ovulation predictor kits or you can check via a blood test to check that you actually are ovulating.

Best of luck my dear, hopefully we can keep each other company along the way as this is certainly a journey xxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

well ladies got a spanner in the works now :0/

Well im rather shell shocked, finally got an answer, not one I was quite expecting my bloods test are positive for lupus anticoagulant which in turn means ive got "antiphospholipid syndrome"  which is the condition that causes repeated miscarriages. So bourn will have their work cut out this cycle, as will need asprin and poss heprin, not sure yet, it never rains but it pours, but at least we have something to work with and knew in my heart of hearts something was wrong somewhere, pity weve had 3 failed ivf cycles to find out, and without a good GP who tested for me, we would still be none the wiser and doubt wed ever get a miracle natural bfp..xx


----------



## MadameG

Hi Angela, so sorry to hear your news, sending lots of   your way. At least as you say you've got something to work on now, I hope that they take good care of you. Lots of love hun xxx


----------



## kittykins

Angie - good luck with your next 'turn of the rollercoaster' x x x 

Having a few glasses of wine tonight as scan for IUI today was *£*$*$ - basically my one and only little 12 mm follie has gone and only have a few small ones on right (nothing over 10mm) and only two days away from ovulation.    Absolutely devastated - drove home in tears (not good for a 30 mile trip on main roads).  They basically told me to save my money and not try any more at the moment.  Got to lose weight (about a stone) and then start all over again from seeing a fresh consultant.    Christ I'm a size 16 so not too obese - some peeps say it is to keep their stats looking good, DH said at least they dont want to waste our money and Ive joined Slimming World - having my wine tonight and then start everything tomorrow - sorry to be angry but no one is going to tell me NO!  Just hope I have this vigour to get me through the next few months of dieting. 

Best of luck to everyone - I will check in to see how you are all getting on. 

x x x


----------



## MadameG

Sending  your way Kittykins, hopefully you'll be able to try with IUI again soon xxx


----------



## HMB

Kittykins!!! that is so incredibly frustrating           . Don't take no for an answer.


----------



## Tracyxx

kiteflyer said:


> Thank you Tracy and MadameG I had been so worried about what they would find so its a great weight off my mind, just got to wait and get my blood test results now
> 
> Tracy how are you doing? Are you still concentrating on weight loss?


Hi Kiteflyer, I'm great thanks for asking 

I had my clinic appointment yesterday so my 3rd and final FET is going ahead in June/July depending on when a/f shows up as we are on holiday the first week in June so we have to work round it.

As you know i haven't been TTC properly this last few months as I've been dieting because i didn't want anything to affect our next tx but I'm almost at my goal weight now so I'll be back to join you all soon as I hope to TTC naturally for a few months before our tx in the hope of another miracle.

Tracyx

Ps: Kiteflyer did I ever tell you about the dream I had, it was ages ago now and it was a silly dream but in it I was on F/F on the Pregnancy thread and me and you where chatting (we where both PG) so fingers crossed it comes true for both of us


----------



## kiteflyer

Kittykins big   to you. Its good they told you not to waste your money though and I'm sure you will get on top of the dieting and be back with us very soon.

Tracy woo hoo! That is good news it will be good to have you back with us  . And I hope that dream comes true


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies
Hope one of you lovely ladies will help me  as we are about to start trying natrual in 2 week time and I don't really want to waste time each month  so my stupid question is do I have more chance to do it when I am wet as in I get thin clear slipping wet every month with slightly pain that last for a about 5 day  now do I do it every day during that 5 day  as my DP just had his operation to unblock his blockage which is successful  so I am getting all exciting now and I was told for him to start doing it the mintues I finish my cycle for the sperm to keep produceing some sperm  And if I am right about my ovualation do I still need to buy CBM
Thank you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Well Af is due tomorrow, temp still raised but have the normal nigglings pain in my side i get before Af and the headasche, so dont think i'll get any surprises there!!!!


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky yes you get wetter as you near ov so you are doing the right thing. Its up to you if you want to use ov sticks, cbfm or temp as well but i think using something gives most of us peace of mind  

Angela I hope you are wrong and your AF does not arrive, my temp normally drops the day before it arrives thats how I can tell.

Afm I have just got a cbfm off ebay and it is reset and ready to go  . I know I have been temping but now I know I ov and my tubes are clear I thought I would give it ago for a few months at least after all this time I don't really have anything to lose!

Hope everyone is well and having a good weekend


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kite flyer  I thought so and thank you for your help and I think I will try get CBM from eBay  as I don't think my DP want to do it everyday  so was thinking of every other day from the day I finish my cycles then when I get wet for 5 day I will do it everyday as he get up at 4am and get home at 8am  so sex it the last thing lol aghhhhh.
Good luck with your CBM .
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky some cbfm go for lots of money on ebay. I set myself a limit and eventually got one for that! I work shifts and my DP is a lorry driver so I know what you mean about bms being the last thing on your mind sometimes!


----------



## BECKY7

Lol  sound like we have a boring life lol but he know my time is up so we had to make the most of it and have a break in the 3rd week  a week before my cycles but I am praying for the 1st time work  as like I say I alway get the wet with pain every month  and we have been waiting for him to have his op for 3 year  aghhhh  so I am exciting as we never had the chance to do natural without realise he got a blockage.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Becky using the cbfm or ov sticks will help with your timing. Yes, every other day is a great idea. That way, there are always fresh sperm coming and other sperm already in place  . Please have some good news soon  

Praying for success for you too Kiteflyer.


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi all

Glad all went well Kiteflyer. Becky7 things sound really positive at the mo. Madame G, Laura, HMB, Tracey, Kitty kins, Angela, Duckybun and everyone else- hiya and good luck to you all this next cycle!  Sorry no personals as so many to catch up on. I have been dropping in and reading though and thinking of you all     

Aspirational welcome. 

Jasmine - glad to hear everything seems to be well. Dead chuffed for you  

Still no word from PCT. This month think I am out as have no idea when I ovulated and last weekend when we were supposed to be 'trying' DH had a minor car accident which sprained his chest and I had a ton of stuff to do as we had a school inspection and I am a manager!!!! So with stress I doubt I ovulated at all. The other upshot is the stress caused me and DH to row so BMS was officially on the back burner and only managed some yesterday morning on Day 18 so I doubt very much we are in with a smidgeon of a chance even with our dramatically low chances as usual! I know you hear stories about the month Joe Bloggs ovulated late due to stress and got a BFP do happen but I think these days am past kidding myself lol!

Am ok though as I am just grateful to have life back to normal and me and DH are ok again. I have a cold this weekend I think brought on by all the stress. The good news is I am hols in two weeks so looking forward to lazing around and quality time with DS.

Right am off as I have to call at my Mum's grave to put flowers on and then go to see my MIL who am very close to, to give her a mother's day present but its also her b'day today.

Lots of <3 and hugs xxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

brummiemill, lets hope that ovulstion has worked. 

well temp dropped today, and got the cramps from hell, so guessing af will be tonight or tomorrow.xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  my cycle just come today so that 6 day early so looking forward to our early BD which will be his 5 week since his last op  so will start BD when my cycles finish blah blah  so hoping to get CBM from eBay today lol and I will start doing mt temp from tom.
Hope everyone are well.
Oh brum  well let hope next month will be better for you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

my af arrived today 26 days, added a day to the cycle for this month..lol


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  help as I am lost  well I got my CBM this morning and it said to press M on the day of my cycles  and I thought I started 2 day ago but I didn't as think it a warning to let me know my cycles is coming so once my cycle come what do I do  just press M and that it and start using stick from day 6 it said everyday  it that right  till the reading say so.
I am deaf so my understanding on the reading isn't very good lol.
Thank you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hey troops  

I hope you are all ok. Becky hun I know nothing about CBFM. I know a few of the girls are using them on here though so I am sure someone can help  

Angela thank you for your wishes  

After a big think and a reflection on all that's going on at the moment in my life I think am going to have a month or two off ttc naturally. Since the big appoinment or disappointment in January I have done nothing but what feels like fight my infertility and hubbys, and frankly I am emotionally exhausted. My weight has yo-yoed, I have had one cold after another and I am losing interest in my otherwise very brilliant job. I need to get a grip before my ttc journey costs me my happiness. I have a long term plan for October and possible feelers out with the PCT. Tomorrow I get the results of our tests in-depth and I am hoping then the reality will set in for me. DH is also losing the will with it - I think the testicle scan (which showed them very reduced in size) really brought it home to him too. He is focusing more on what can be done in October and has accepted the idea that DD might be our only chance more readily than me. He has more or less said he is fed up of bms on demand and wants 'things back to how they were'.

Don't get me wrong will continue to take vits and rj because they are good for me anyway but ditching the agnus, the tribulus etc. Just going to stick DH on an A-Z Multivit.

Will pop back on here to read about how you guys are getting on and to wish you   with things and give  . I really     you guys get your BFP soon. 

In the highly unlikely chance I get lucky I will pop back on and let you know.

Love and hugs 

Brummie xxxxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

brummiemill, so know how you feel, we are having a month or two off as well, just takes over your life. big hugs to you both.xx


----------



## MadameG

Big hugs  Brummiemill, I hope you're doing okay. I'm sure it's a big decision for you to make and I really hope that some time out from ttc does you both the world of good. I feel a bit wishy washy saying this but we're both already feeling the pressure our end after such a short time, so all you girls on here are a real inspiration to me for your strength. Praying for a miracle for you hun xx 

Big  to you too Angela. Hope that you have some nice relaxing time off away from the rollercoaster.

Becky, to set your cbfm you hold down the m button until it displays what number cycle day you're on (1-5), day 1 being your first day of proper flow, not spotting. You need to set it at a time that allows 3 hours either side for you to test with your first pee of the day - mine is set to 9am. I posted a very brief guide to the cbfm somewhere on the forum a while ago that might be helpful to you - it was when I'd just joined if you have a minute to have a look through my old posts  good luck hun, let me know if you get stuck!

Afm, the cbfm says peak for me today, although I don't have any ovulation pains this time which is unusual for me...not sure if it's a good or bad thing especially with pcos... Either way I'm off to try and entice DH into bed! 

Hope everyone else is well, sending out some  to all,

MadameG xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi madameg  thank you for your reply  the only thing I am stuck with is I starting my cycle today at 4pm  and I was told to start M tomorrow morning at 9 am  even I start my period today at 4pm  which I am confused as I would have thought today would be day 1 not tomorrow morning  Really hope I haven't ball it up.
Oooooo good luck and walk around naking around your DH will do the tricked.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Becky you are correct, start it at 9am tomorrow (well today now!). The rule is that if you start before your set time then that is day 1, otherwise the next day is day 1. Don't panic over the actual days, i just keep a log of my dates as AF and CD1. Exciting times for you! I failed tonight  never mind, I'll have to try again tomorrow xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh no madam  how could he not want to do the night with you.  And try to walk around the room when he in bed naking  as mine alway wanted when i do that lol.
Oh that great to hear and I don't know why but done the stick without realise I only needed to do the stick at day 6  So I used up 1 stick for no reason  aghhhh  I have to reset the programme and start again and will start the m button at 9am  and thank you fr your help and yes very exciting time for us and he know from day 6 we will start every other day for him to start jiggy  as he had his op 4 week ago  so wanted his body to remember it lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## strawbs

Hi Ladies

tracy, wow great weight loss, how do you do it?

Sorry to see all the BFN on here recently, come on monitor do your thing!!

Becky I was always told that if af started in the afternoon the next day was cd1 (i.e the first full day of full bleeding)

AFM about to have another chem pregnancy.  So tired of it now.  this will be 3 BFP in 6m, but no sticky ones.  Not even enough space left on my signature to fit it in!  The CBFM does work, believe me.  I just can't seem to keep them.  Another test tomorrow for me.

Strawbs x x x


----------



## BECKY7

Oh strawberry  have you not had any test if you had few MC from your GP as you may only need pred or baby aspirin etc  and thank you for letting me know as I have set the m button for 9am this morning and do I need to do it every morning at 9am or just press ON and that it till day 6.
Really hope you will go to your GP about it.
Beautiful day.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ella  just read your sign and you had 4 MC  have you not been to your GP for recurret MC  as I just said it to strawberry that I am sure you may only need pred or aspirin  And I think I said it before that you may have late implanation so you will know whether you are PG or not later rather then 27/28.
Becky7 xx


----------



## strawbs

Hi Becky

Am under a m/c consul and am on a cocktail of drugs!!  No immune issues but they want to re-test when I get a BFP to see if there is a flare up with a preg.  Hence my testing early and picking up these chem pg.  So frustarting and tiring. 

Ella, that sounds OK to me as your LP (after  ov part) of your cycle can be 10-14days

strawbs x x x


----------



## BECKY7

Oh ok Ella and strawberry  so sorry  about all that  I understand the feeling of getting so tired of it  and I am gonna try not to worry about it or try to wear me down  Strawberry  really hope your sweetie will prove you wrong and Ella  Greece ad penny are fab  and how wrong of your GP eh .
Becky7 xx


----------



## strawbs

mmm just tested again and marignally darker than yest............  thinking I may have oversaturated this morning one as it still look  yellow (sorry tmi!)

x x x x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey strawberry  that fab news  knew your sweetie will prove you wrong  come on be positive.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Hi Strawbs, masses of good luck and       for you. Really hope it's a sticky one xxx

Becky so excited for you to start trying! You don't need to hold down the m button every day, just switch it on when you wake up and it'll either just show you the date and your status or it will be showing you the stick symbol to ask you to do a test. Good luck hun  and yes, my DH is a meany. Although he doesn't officially know it's a peak day as we agreed I wouldn't say when it was this month to reduce him feeling 'like a machine' as he puts it...but this way it means we can just miss it! Grr I can't win either way...I'll have to see if they sell some patience in the supermarket later!

Hi Ella welcome to the thread  as Becky says you'll just have a slightly longer cycle this time of 30/31 days as your luteal phase will start from day 16/17, so not to worry. Good luck for a bfp for you  .

Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh thank you madam  Thank you for letting me know about what I got to do every morning.
I was told some men like women jump on them  so tonight is the nite for you to jump on him lol and.
Becky7 xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

We have defintaley decided not to try this month, fel it all too much at the moment, but know i will want to on day 16, my ususal ovulation day, just not going to chart it or ovulation sticks this moneth and enjoy   this month.xx

good luck to you all.xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies 
Have you read or thought about taking cough med  as it got something in it that suppose to help  or fasting  as think I saw a lady from born every 1 min been fasting to help her get PG.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

strawbs said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> tracy, wow great weight loss, how do you do it?
> 
> AFM about to have another chem pregnancy. So tired of it now. this will be 3 BFP in 6m, but no sticky ones.
> 
> Strawbs x x x


Strawbs babes (((BIG BIG HUGS ))),

I am so praying that this is a sticky one god I dont know how you keep going I would be a total mess by now.

I'm just trying to loss the last of my weight before our next FET, I have thyroid issues so losing weight isn't easy. I lost the first 25lbs doing ww but then my weight loss slowed to 0.5lbs a week so I switched to a VLCD (milkshake diet) and lost another 26lbs but my weight loss has hit a wall again so I'm thinking of trying low carb just to loss the last 12lbs.

Becky did you find out everything you wanted to know about the CBFM?, they are so easy to use just already remember to reset it to day 1 on the first day of your period and it will do the rest. I set mine on day 1 then don't turn it on again to day 6 when it starts asking me for sticks. There are ways to cheat the machine and use far less sticks every month and save money (I only use 4 sticks a month) but I'll let you get used to using it first before I start confusing you even more .

Cough medicine can help you produce more cm every month so can help with TTC but it has to be a chesty cough medicine that contains only guaifenesin nothing else so always ready the label, I think Robitussin and benylin chesty are 2 you can use.

Tracyx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi anglega  I understand the feeling as I think alot of men do but what I do is once my cycle finish  I play with him for 3 day to produce fresh sperm then when I get wet we do it every other day for 5 day then he have a rest for the next 3 week till I finish my next cycles and there wasn't any point us doing it when he had a blockage  but I then well who know miracles can happen lol  But this time is different cos his op was successful  and it been 4 week since his op so he is scared now lol but I did play with him gentle and I will do so very other night to build it up then we will do it during high and peak  and that hopefully will give him conference to do it right for 2nd time if 1st failed  but everytime I walk around naking on purpose no matter how tired he is he alway up for it lol.
Tracey  thank you  but as you know 1st time using CBM so I rather switch on daily incase I forgot about day 6  couldn't bear it  lol.
Ella  fasting mean no eating for few week I think  yes  as she said she been trying to get pg without luck then went fasting and bam got pg 1st time  And you should have taking cough med if you had cough  but I read it somewhere to take it during ovualation to thin mucus or something  and nothing to do with MC  as I took gavenison when I thought I was PG as had really bad heartburn for 6 day.

Just switch my CBM and it said 2 m lol  exciting.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Becky another little tip, sometimes if you wee on the stick too much the lines can smudge affecting the result so I always wee in a cup then dip the stick that way if anything goes wrong you can just throw it away and dip another stick  .

Tracyx


----------



## strawbs

Hi Ladies

Yes Tracy is right, wee in a cup and dip the stick that way, you can control how much wee goes on(she says having overstaurated her HPT by weeing on it yest!!)

Tracy, well doen!!!! losing weight is sooo hard!

I have been going to gym but struggle with dieting!  I liek food and wine too much.

Thank goodness i re-tested yest as i was about to get stuck into some shiraz!!

Still a faint +ve but poss bit darker.....................................losing my mind!       

strawbs xx


----------



## BECKY7

Straw  when we're you suppose to be testing.
Tracy  thank you for your tips and on day 6 I will get my cup and stick ready next to my bed with my temp.
And well done for losing weight  as I did put on a year ago and try diet but didn't work  then I had rash in my head  then I felt so so tired so I thought my diet wasn't very good so I went back to my normal eating  still the same then I went to my doctor and bam got bleedy underactive thyroid  so om med for life now lol and since then I felt better lost weight quickly  So I understand thyroid now  but it didn't make any different to my TX at the time.
Becky7 xx


----------



## strawbs

becky.  I am 12dpo today so still early.  I normally have a short LP but don't think that matters when there is a BFP as implantation happens 8dpo-10dpo     

Debating starting the bloodwork but even more stressful.  I will email my m/c consul today.

It is my little boy's Birthday party on Sat so need to focus on that, I feel sometimes too much of my life has been taken over by ttc and m/c so I don't wnat it to impact on them, hence my reluctance for the bloods as have to be 48hr apart.

I think thyroid issues has an impact on fertility too so hopefully wiht the right meds this shoudl help

strawbs x x


----------



## BECKY7

Omg straw ha ha  yeah your way too early to test but honestly really sound good to hear it faint line though  also if it faint line way early then sound like you got high thing  who know I maybe wrong but sound like twin eh  so I don't know if it is very similar to IVF.
Ella  yes you are 3dpo  so you got 11 day to go but I am sure you will know 1 way or another with early signs  and when I was teen  I used.to starve too as I think we all do till we couldn't care less cos we all love food too much too lol and thank god for my dogs as I had to go dog walking everyday otherwise honestly  I could end up like my grandma 20 stone (she died 10 years ago).
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh how cute  to have lab  as I have 2 JR as we got cat too and my cat are not too good with big dog so had to get little dogs lol and I so wanted to have a little kitten for my cat to play with but he got a girlfriend across the road  that he sometime stay in their houses snuggle up in her bed lol but if she hadn't see my cat she sometime come over which is very brave of her due to my dogs lol  oh I love them all as they all are my babies lol  if only I had a bigger garden I would have a little pony as that is my next lol.
Where you all from  I am from Essex / herts .
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Well yesterday was a complete failure for bms in our house, we didn't quite get to the end... Feeling pretty down about it tbh. Only managed once on a high day and once in the morning on a peak day, plus DH is now away for the night so expecting to be out of a chance for this month   I know I'm being a bit melodramatic and I know that there's always a chance, it's just hard watching opportunities slip away.

Becky I think that the lady on one born every minute was fasting in an effort to make a pact with god, so based more on religious reasons than anything else. I'm not sure fasting would be too good for ttc either as you wouldn't be getting all the lovely vitamins, minerals, proteins, fats and everything else to get your body into it's prime - well that's my two cents worth anyway!

Strawbs good luck hun, fingers crossed that those lines get darker and as Becky says it's still early days so a faint positive is still fab!   

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a good evening  xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hey ladies, 
don't know if any of you saw the program the horizon program the other night called the truth about fat (I think) but interestingly it said women who starved themselves or were hungry consistently through pregnancy had children how were likely to develop into heavier children as their genes were set to think the mother lived in an environment lacking in nutrition and therefore were 'programmed' to eat more when food was available, which as we all know is all the time in this day and age, so basically dieting through out pregnancy genetically predisposes your child to have a bigger appetite. That is obviously a layman's interpretation but if you're planning on fasting or dieting it may be worth bearing in mind. Anyway I really can't imagine fasting would be the healthiest option as there's not much point in us all stuffing ourselves with multivitamins if we're then not going to eat! 
Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well, I've been lurking and not posting for a while as work is manic at the minute... don't think I've ov'd this month due to stress as my cm is all over the shop haven't a clue where I'm at!
 
Sorry no pms.. actually in a meeting just now and being naughty enough  
x
d


----------



## BECKY7

Hey duckybun  wow interesting  but like I said I love my food too much to worry about fasting  just interesting when it work for her that all  and have bought chesty med lol  so when do I start taking it.
I am on day 3 CBM lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## duckybun

me too.. food way too good to be ignored! currently tucking into a dirty great big chocolate bun with a cup of tea


----------



## BECKY7

Aghhhhhh finish my cycles yesterday and now I am getting all wet  on day 6 when I do the test will it tell me whether I am hig or peak  as make seance when I ovualate early I have early period so it happening again so I am guessing I will have early high and peak  am I right.
Beautiful morning eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Becky,

Normally your tests will go from LOW, to HIGH, to PEAK or occassionally you can go straight from LOW to PEAK.  When you get your PEAK you will get another PEAK the next day and studies have found that "most people" ovulate on their 2nd PEAK.

Once you've been using the monitor for a while you will be able to judge exactly when your next period is due as your luteal phase (days after ovulation) are normally the same each month.  My luteal phase is 14 days so if my 2nd PEAK is on day 12 then i know my period will come on day 26 if it's on day 14 then it will be day 28.

You will get used to it after a few months.

Tracy


----------



## strawbs

becky.  i got the egg white cm 2days b4 peak this month


Still testing pos, def a nice strong line


Strawbs x


----------



## JW3

Hi girls   

Not been able to get on this thread much due to work and studying but could do with some support.  As PCOS have had really irregular cycles and often don't ovulate    however last month had 31 day cycle and fertility monitor suggested I ovulated.  Thing is as didn't want to rush things didn't really give it a try and now this month I am on day 19 and still no ovulation    although monitor has said medium fertility since about day 12 worried as have been under a lot of stress and think maybe not going to ovulate this month when we are all ready to BMS    don't want to BMS otherwise as trying for the first one has had a big impact so don't want to be pushing things too much and putting us on too much pressure knowing what might be coming up if it doesn't work.  Please can you send me some positive vibes that maybe I will ovulate over the next couple of days because am feeling a bit down and would really appreciate the help.

Tracy - thanks for he info about the second peak I didn't know that.   

Jenny x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey how all my lovely ladies  what a wonderful day  been clearing up all our rubbish in our garage.

Tracy  thank you darling to let me know that is can say peak on Monday if it come it  and duh I text my DP earlier to say  that I am getting all wet and we do it every other nite till I get peak  and he said what that mean  duh  I really thought my DP is smart  huh lol  and for me to get use to the CBM for few month  I was hoping it happen 1st time goes lol.
Hey straw  omg  that fanastic to hear it getting stronger and how many goes it this. I get wet and slippery for few day then it get thicker bit like egg white then get dry up as I am like you Tracy I knew I was gonna get early cycle cos of my early CM.
Hey Jenny  my freind ovualate day 21  so I am sure it will come for you  and I try to have a bath 2 /3 time a week to help me to relax for my cycles to come in time a well for me to ovualate in time which really does help me.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

strawbs said:


> Still testing pos, def a nice strong line
> Strawbs x


That is such good news strawbs, I am keeping everything crossed that this is a little sticky bean .

Tracyx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hey guys. just popping on to say hope you all ok and to give strawbs  and loads of    for a sticky xxx


----------



## weenster

Hiya,

Just wanted to pop on  and say congrats Strawbs, and hope all goes well for you this time......

Hi to everyone else, I still read and catch up on all your journeys, but don't post too often - here's hoping for some nice BFP's soon!

Weenster x


----------



## HMB

Brummie, hang in there  . You are young so taking a little time out is a good idea, as you said. Must enjoy life and DH  

Strawbs!! Yeah!!! Sounds good. Have you thought of going to get a beta HcG test? I think you said your cons has given you meds, is that right, to help maintain the pregnancy? Have you thought of intralipids?

Hey Jenny, it sounds fine hun. You know cycles are not all necessarily the same length. If you get to 40 days, than time to call. Otherwise, just go with the flow and see when your CBM tells you that you are ovulating  

Hiya Tracy and Weenster     

Hello all you lovely new ladies! I don't use CBM, but others here do, so I left it to them to give proper advice  

I am not really posting at the moment, as I am trying iui this cycle.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  need little advice to co q 10  when do I stop taking it as I know we had to stop at EC but not sure if it any different to IVF and natural.
Thank you.
Day 6 tomorrow for me  getting exciting for meself lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Ladies!

Well its been busy on here while I've been on my hols (to the Lake District) so sorry for the lack of personals.#

Strawbs good luck hope it is all good for you this time  

Becky good luck with the CBFM I'll be joining you next week its all very exciting  

Brummie hope you can relax and enjoy some time with your family and get your plans together for tx  

HMB good luck with IUI  

Weenster glad all is well with you  

Madame hope you managed to get some bms in  

Afm I'm 38 today   and have been enjoying the sunshine, hopefully Alton Towers tomorrow if my dp gets back from work  . Currently I am on dpo 11 and had a strange thing this morning of a tiny spot of blood in my cm   don't know why its too early to be my pre af spotting, and also too light!


----------



## duckybun

Hey Kiteflyer - Happy Birthday  
Maybes the spotting is a little implantation birthday present  
x


----------



## JW3

Becky - thanks for the tip re the bath   

No ovulation yet, decide going to make doctors appt for 2 weeks time to get referral to clinic


----------



## BECKY7

Morning  done my 1st stick  and think I got the hang of it  still low  will do it again tomorrow or can I skip till day 8 to save the stick or it doesnt work that way.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Jasmine3

Morning ladies - I know I haven't posted for a while but I'm still reading & praying for you all !

Just wanted to say quickly to kiteF that on my first BFP I had the teeniest tiniest blob in my CM too! It was so small I just dismissed it and laughed and thought to my self don't be ridiculous and start reading into it......

I'm     that you will have a huge reason to smile soon! Best of luck.

  to everyone else

Jx


----------



## HMB

Kiteflyer  . Enjoy it! CD11? as the others said it could be that you are pregnant or it could be ovulation. I think cysts cause spotting too, but maybe closer to AF.

Jenny, sorry to hear to have worries and are going back to the Doc  

Becky, I think the Co Q10 thing depends on the amount you are taking. Zita West Vitafem boost has 10mg and you can take it to OTD.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kite flyer hope you had great birthday yesterday and that your DH did get home in time for Alton tower  I have no idea why you had spot in your cm  as it either your having early AF or implanation spot or what jasmine say as I didn't know that  let pray jasmine right for you eh and you won't need to worry about joining me next week lol.

HMB  hey how are you and thank you for testing me know as I take 120g a day of co q10  1 tablet of maca and 2 tablet of royal jelly  so I may stop all that when I get my BFP  as I know someone on these site said to stop after the big O then start again on day 1 of cycles  so aghhhhhhh.

Straw  how are you.

Becky7 xx


----------



## strawbs

Becky...I wouldn't skip tests leading up to ov, where you can save on sticks is to put in a used one after your first peak as it will always give you 2 peaks then a high then a low...I do this every cycle now.

Kite...the spot sounds very promising, fingers crossed.

Not tested today but feeling SICK!  Emailed my consul and hoping to try and remain calm and not have bloods and further immunes.  I have never felt this calm before when I have been preg, always a total stress head ttc and in early preg.  I am feeling very laissez-faire this time around.  No amount of stressing in early preg and having the bloods has stopped me m/c, I am on drugs laready so I can't change things (I have never been like this before, it's really weird).  I have requested an early scan of course and will probably have lots of them!!!

Keep at it ladies, you will get there, if you were to read some of my posts from between 2005-2007 I was the most stressed out and negative person ever!

strawbs x x


----------



## BECKY7

Morning straw  thank you and I won't skip as got 2 bar this morning on day 7  so will start BD all the way till I finish my peak. I knew I would ovualate very early and how exciting for me lol.
Also for you to be calm  after few year you realise what worth it and what not  so you realise it not worth panic over it  so what will be will be , and feeling SICK is brilliant sign.

Kite flyer  how are you.

Becky7 xx


----------



## lily1980

Hi Ladies - hope you don't mind me joining your thread  I've been using OPK on and off for the past 6 months...sometimes I don't like to use them though as it takes the spontaneity away and puts the pressure on us both.  Anyway I'm normally pretty regular (27/2 days although this month the evil witch arrived early on day 24.  Initially when I got the spotting I hoped it was implantation bleeding but I knew in my heart it wasn't - actually turned out to be AF from hell and I have had to take today off work as I was up 3 times during night due to the heaviness of it and needed to change.  I'm at the hospital next week hopefully to get my fibroid eviction confirmed!!!  I'm going to use OPK this month but I'm not sure when I would start testing as my cycle is out of sync this month or should I just test all month from the day my period ends - any advice much appreciated? xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Lily - get that fibroid dealt with hun, it'll be the best thing you can ever do, second of course to giving birth!
Anything you want to know about fibroid surgery - check out the threads over in the Uterine section : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=101.0

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## kiteflyer

Welcome Lily good luck with getting your fibroid removed  . I would start testing whenever you normally do just because your last cycle was not as long as normal doesn't mean this one will be but really it is up to you.

Becky good luck with the BDing   hope you get lucky!

Strawbs still sounding good for you  

HMB hope IUI is going well for you   I miss your posts on here!

Thanks for the birthday wishes! I don't think now the tiny spot was implantation as I has pinkish discharge yesterday and my temp has dropped so guess it was just early signs of AF. It is my HSG cycle so I was expecting it to be different but part of you just can't stop thinking maybe this time  . Oh well I'll get to try the CBFM next month I guess.


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kite flyer  I am so so sorry to hear your news  and yes I know what you mean as I am sure we all go through all that. And how exciting to start your CBFM for next month.

Lilly1980  welcome on board  and you poor thing  and yes when you start your 1st period you press the M button then start the stick on day 6  then go from there.

I am on day 8 with 2 bar so still high as we did BD last nite and think I will leave tonight as a rest day ans start again tomorrow nite  or do I do it every night till the end of peak  also my temp did drop massive this morning 90.8  when normally it between 96.9 /97.5  what that all about.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Beckyboo78

Ladies

Hope you don't mind the gatecrash but was so excited that I got my first ever smiley OPK face on Monday.  Had been BDing all weekend but jumped on hubby last night (gave him a night off to regenerate!).  Don't really think that it will happen first time (although would love to prove dr's wrong!) but was so excited to see smiley face (did two different test brands to make sure) at least I know that something still appears to be working!

No-one else to share with - thanks!

Good luck to all
xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey becky boo  welcome and how exciting  and I can't see why it won't work 1st time eh and how fanastic you had peak  as I am day 8 and I think I will have peak over the weekend as can feel pain in my stomach.

How everyone  it very quiet here.

Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Kiteflyer, hang inthere! HSG should help as it clears out debris in the tubes etc, as well as giving you peace of mind about patency of tubes  . Spots of blood can be several diff things, remains of HSG, cyst (leaving), ovulation, implantation....Don't worry about it. Oh yes as you said, maybe AF too  

I am just waiting to do a scan and news this afternoon. Likely I will ovulate on Friday as LH was .5 yesterday, along with other clues.


----------



## kiteflyer

HMB good luck for tomorrow  

Becky have a good weekend if you get your peak  

Welcome Beckyboo its great to know that you are actually ovulating  you never know you might be one of the lucky ones and it will work this time  

Afm no spotting yesterday but woke up to more spotting this morning and an even lower temp so guess AF will be in full flow by tomorrow. So maybe now my tubes and had a good clean out and I'm going to be using the CBFM I will get lucky!  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## JW3

Has anyone else had it where they've been on medium fertility on the monitor for over 10 days?  I don't think I'm going to ovulate this month    bloomin PCOS    made GP apppointment for next Wed hoping to get some bloods done and get a private referral to PCOS consultant.


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Jenny  this is my 1st time on the monitor so I don't really have any idea  but then who know you may ovualate late  as I do know some women peak on day 18/19  as I am getting worry now as I have not been getting any O pain and my wetness have disappear aghhhhh  hope it will come back soon.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Got my 1st peak on day 10  so I guess i test 2 week time after BD tonight and tomorrow night  and do I need to do it on Sunday as a back up too or not.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Chandlerino

hi ladies - have been lurking for a while....

I'm 5dpo and have been getting brown spotting today and yesterday. Yesterday was a bit pink also. Any ideas what this could be as I'm sure its too early for implantation bleeding?


----------



## BECKY7

Hi chandlerino  it is not am early implanation  as I been reading you get I implantation from day 6-10  The only thing I can think of it did you have early ovualate if so you may get early implanation  Unless someone will come on later to help you.

Oh my word  my stomach been crampy today as guess my egg is coming as I got smiley today.

Hope you all are well and had great day.

Becky7 xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hello ladies, I wanted to write somewhere about ttc for oldies with problems after ivf, with maybe short luteal phase, blocked tube and so on,  but one of these days, one year after my last ivf with bfn   I am in shock now with a nat. bfp... I am so afraid 

best wishes to all, I know some of you


----------



## BECKY7

Oh babygirlforme  that is fab news  congrats  what did you do that make it happen.

Chandlerino  go on line and press 3dpo  and it will tell you load of different things during 2ww.
Becky7 xx


----------



## babygirlforme

hi BECKY, thanks,   I did not see you at the old  THYROIDEA topic... and I had nothing new after my last ivf, until now  
I wrote there... 
" I CANNOT BELIEVE IT-NAT. BFP  
HELLO LADIES, I did not write in the last time, because I did not do a new IVF with my eggs, one year ago was my last ivf. My TSH and tT3 and fT3 were too low, I -TOO OLD with one blocked tube... so I added to my old LEVOTH the meds that very kind ladies adviced me-LIOTHYRONIN 2 month ago I started and now I am preg at the age of 47 without any immunes tests or meds or antib...
Now I am 6 weeks preg and my TSH is 1,67... FT4 is 11,7 (14-23)... T4 IS 69 (70-140)...
FT3 is 4,4 (4,1-6,9) ...T3 is 1,5 (1,4-2,.
My anty-tpo are 111 from over 4.000.
I do not know what I must do because my FT4 is low 
What is more important now FT3 OR FT4?
My doc has no ideea  
You are my only hope, what should I do, thank you!"  Then agate wrote something and I wrote something more. This is all, I took T3 med.
best wishes


----------



## BECKY7

That is amazing for you and your age  bet your so exciting and I still read the OE for over 40 but nothing much to say really or me but looking out for the BFP. And I have finish my thyroids so pull myself out of it.
Did you do CBM or you just figure out.
Becky7 xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Yes *BECKY, *I used some cheap ovulation tests and we ttc only then, but we lost any hope 
I eat good food, take vit, thyroidea meds... my dh takes vit every day... my tsh is finally okay, but not my ft4, I still have antitpo, blocked tube, operated bicornuate uterus, old eggs... so I do not know the next...I thought this was the beginning of my premenopause stage, when I was 1 day late, then 2 days  ... I wanted to use an ovulation test, but my dh said to use a preg test... we were pos. shocked, then I repeated the tests andthe blood tests ... It can happen to you and all the younger ladies  I wish you to be shocked like me and my dh now  

best wishes


----------



## BECKY7

Oh how wonderful eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## babygirlforme

... one more thing BECKY, I played with many cats, stray cats, friends' cats... I love cats, they are cute like babies  and I did not read anything about fertility, I also forgot my password to write something, but I had nothing to write until now.
best wishes to all


----------



## BECKY7

Me too  as I got 1 cat 2 dog and they all kept me busy and I am alot more relax then when I was having IVF.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I just had my 2 peak and today I am back to just high  and it this my 1dpo  as I am already very tired  as think I felt so tired yesterday on my 2nd peak  so do I need to do BD tonight while I am on high as we have done it few time during the 1st high and 3rd high and 2 peak  so I am wonder if we can have a break till next cycles. Also do I carrying on with the stick or shall I leave the stick till my next cycles to save it.
Becky7 xx


----------



## DiamondGirl

Soooo....

Whilst waiting in limbo land for my gynae appointment, i decided to go all out and try temping and OPK's.
I had been living in denial, refusing to believe that throwing money & gadgets at the problem would help! 
Began to take daily temperature readings first thing in the morning and did OPK in the evening, after work.
Was such a disbeliever, didn't think that they would work/that i wasn't doing them right (but a quick flick through FF soon put any wobbles at rest!!) 
So got a positive OV reading on CD16 (I have a 31/32 day cycle), then a temperature spike on CD18, am I right in thinking that I OV'd on CD17? (Hope so cos we BD'd CD16 & CD17!) 
Must say that I didn't find the proceedures to be a hassle, in fact I found it quite interesting to find out what was happening when! (This is probably due to novelty factor though   )
Now comes the excruciating 2WW, fingers and toes crossed (don't know why I think this months going to be different, but have to keep up the positive thinking!!)
Any Baby Dust would be greatly appreciated   
   to anyone else in a similar situation

J xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi diamond  yes your right and you will be fine as the sperm last 3/5 day anyway so all cool  as my temp rise the day after I O  and it still rising  What is your day at the mo cos I am 3dpo  and maybe we can share things during 2ww.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Becky good luck with the 2ww, don't go too crazy  

Diamond girl it is great to see what is going on with your cycle I think. I have  charted my temperature since last May and I know when I have ovulated but I am starting to use CBFM this cycle just to see if it helps as despite knowing that I have ovulated and having regular bms still no sign of a bfp  . Good luck on your 2ww  

Chanlderino how is your 2ww going any more bleeding?


----------



## babygirlforme

Hello ladies,hi Becky I hope you are fine, good luck on 2ww  
A nice story for all of us: 

http://www.stltoday.com/lifestyles/health-med-fit/fitness/pregnant-at-she-enjoyed-every-minute/article_d2a96d25-1739-504f-938a-58bac4ad073e.html

..." Becoming pregnant at age 47 wasn't a worry for Robin Brussel. "I enjoyed every minute of being pregnant," she said.

Still, it was a surprise. "I thought I was going through pre-menopause," she said. "It just happened."

Brussel, now 48, gave birth in December to a 6-pound, 10-ounce boy named Noah she carried for 39 weeks. He was a cesarean birth ... "

Read more: http://www.stltoday.com/lifestyles/health-med-fit/fitness/pregnant-at-she-enjoyed-every-minute/article_d2a96d25-1739-504f-938a-58bac4ad073e.html#ixzz1qzj8OE9K  
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey babygirlforme  how lovely to hear from you and lovely and amazing story  how are you.

What am I not to do or eat during 2 week as had hot shower on my back for 30 min as I was freezing allday yesterday and nothing was keeping me warm so I had hot shower and today I eat whole bar of choc out of boredom and now when reading what not to do and this 2 is what I am not suppose to do  aghhhhhhh  I am 3dpo am I ok and that it too early to be effect by hot shower and chocs.
Becky7 xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Nice to hear from you too BECKY,how is your cat  . How can I be  ok until now, trying to keep up pos. thinking, this time I want  happy end... it is my last train... you use expensive ov. test, I have no idea how they work-good luck  
You and other ladies are young and here is your next step  
http://www.amazingpregnancy-pictures.com/photopost/first-trimester/index502.html

good luck to all  
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi peoples!

Kiteflyer - been spotting off and on since 4dpo. Am 9dpo today [CD27] Af due on Monday as I'm usually bang on for her to show 13dpo so we'll see. Will probably be starting ICSI next cycle if she shows...... time is running out :-( Although DH wants to try naturally still.


----------



## BECKY7

Hi chandlerino  it spotting 4dpo not a good sign as would have thought it would be early implanation spotting eh and 5day to go  Any signs yet.

Bnecky7 xx


----------



## DiamondGirl

Hey Becky, yep I am on day 4dpo (4/4/12) now and trying my best not to symptom spot (logically, i prob wouldn't have any syptoms at this stage anyway, but the old mind plays tricks!). Like you, my temps still up (lets hope it stays that way!)

I kind of 'felt' a lot more fertile this month and i think the timing was good, also used that preseed stuff this month too, anyone else used this with a positve result?

Fingers crossed for us Becks - and for all the other ladies in waiting!


----------



## BECKY7

Ohhhh diamondgirl  I am 4dpo too  I did have few sign but today nothing apart from feel like I got a cold coming  and my temp still staying the same 97.7 in the last 4 day  and praying it will go up  and I will take thing easy from day 6 till day 10 for implanation to do their work lol.
I don't think I will need preseed as I was told it for someone who are dry  down there when I am alway wet during O  am I right and let hope and pray hard for all of us to get our BFP and to have our babies for Xmas present.
Becky7 xx


----------



## DiamondGirl

Becky7, our time will come!  
I thought I would try preseed as I don't seem to produce very much EWCM at time of OV - every little helps (to quote Tesco's   )
Think I will take it easy too, it's as good an excuse as any to give the gym a miss for a few days!

J xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes true  and gym wow I was told no gym or any excerise only long walking which I do everyday for 40 min with my dogs.
So I assume our testing is 13th /14th  but I may test on the 11th/12th.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Charnlerino you should mention that spotting next time you see someone it sounds odd to me but you never know it could be a good sign.  

Diamond girl and Becky don't symptom spot it will drive you crazy!  

Afm I am on cd 7 and got a high very odd as I don't normally ovulate until day 14! So maybe I am going to ovulate early which will be a bummer as my mum is coming up for Easter, still I'm sure we will manage something


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer  So your like me then as I did get high on day 7 for 3 day before I got 2 peak  and maybe you can ask your mum to wear ear plug lol  oh I am sure you 2 will figure out.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies,

Sorry for my absence, I have been lurking but not posting - I've been feeling a little blue this month (been having an horrible time with DH's ex wife) so I've been trying to keep myself busy in the garden with the lovely weather! Anyway, AF has arrived today for me. I didn't think there was a chance as there was a definite lack of bms this month, plus I didn't feel a thing - not a single twinge or ache - which is completely different to all the other months. Who knows   

DH had his SA yesterday so we're expecting the results to drop through the letterbox in the next few days. I'm hoping that the VR surgeon isn't slow at looking at the them because of the bank holidays, we want to know! I'm  for good news, or at least still having some swimmers present, if anyone has any positive vibes spare, would love you to send them my way  

I'm sending lots of   to all you lovely ladies, I hope that the cbfm does its magic for those of you starting to use them! Kiteflyer the first month I used my cbfm I think I had highs from day 7, but didn't peak till day 16, it does take a little while to get used to your hormones and the actual levels that indicate a proper change, rather than just a fluctuation. Or maybe your body is just ready to go! Good luck with sneaking off for some bms.

Welcome to all the new girls too 

MadameG xxx


----------



## lily1980

Hi Ladies - hope everyone is doing ok?
  
Well this is my last month of ttc naturally as I have now been signed up for an open myomectomy to get rid of the fibroid.  Op won't be till Aug but need to get various injections prior to then so will need to use contraception - which feels like a joke as I can't seem to get pregnant!!! 

I'm really going for it this month though - no caffeine, no alcohol, plenty of brazil nuts, decaff green tea, fruit and veg - everything!!!   My cycle was short last month so wasn't sure when i would ovulate this month so I've been doing my OPKs and got my smiley face this morning - straight back to bed for me  

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a miracle this month - without it I can't even start ttc again until November at the earliest as will need to recover from op.  

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us  

xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi MadameG good to hear from you! We all need some time out now and again  . Thanks for the tip on the CBFM I am now expecting lots of highs! Good luck with the SA results  

Lily its good news that you have your op date all sorted but it must be hard having to give up ttc for so long  . Hopefully you will be lucky this month  

I have a horrible feeling that I am getting thrush back again   we have had a about 4 to 6 weeks thrush free so I really upset. I had a little bit of blood after BDing yesterday which I got when I had thrush and I feel a bit sore but it might just be me being paranoid as I have been expecting it to come back. I have been having a probiotic drink everyday but think I am going to take tablets as they are more concentrated hopefully that should beat it, oh and maybe a pessary to make sure. And if that doesn't work I might have to try the anti candida diet as I don't want to take the tablets from the GP again as the info on the leaflet said not to ttc while taking them.


----------



## BECKY7

Morning everyone.
MadamG  how are you  any post yet for your DP result and hope your feeling better.

Kiterflyer  so sorry to hear about your thrush  hope it will go away soon and any peak yet.

Lilly1980  hope you had good BD  and am I right your 1dpo.

Diamondgirl  how are you  did you feel any implanation Yet.

I am 6dpo  and I just had the same sign  Feel like cold coming , tired that I had to have a nap , mild cramp  and bit of poking  so now waiting for implanation to occur.

Becky7 xx


----------



## DiamondGirl

Hi Becky 7! Nice to hear from you!  

I'm also 6dpo, had some cramping last night and this morning, -  yesterday temperature dipped slightly and had a very light bleed in the morning, then a bit of brown tinted creamy cm the rest of the day (sorry if tmi!)
Temperature back up slighlty today, boobs & nipples a bit tender, a bit tired but thats prob more to do with it being the end of a hectic work week. Really trying my best to be matter of fact about 'symptoms' - wish I could fast forward to next week!

Hope you are well and staying positive and upbeat about everything - its hard work isn't it?  
      

Keep me updated on your progress, it really does help to share doesn't it?  
Jxx


----------



## MadameG

Hiya ladies,

No letter has arrived yet Becky, although I did think it would be lucky to come yesterday and of course today is a bank holiday. So hope it turns up tomorrow otherwise it'll be a long wait till Tuesday/Wednesday...   hope you're not going too loopy symptom spotting and that you get your long awaited miracle  

Kiteflyer nice to hear from you too. So sorry to hear that thrush might be sneaking up on you, it is horrible. I had it pretty much every other month from the age of about 15, but two years ago I had loads of  water/kidney infections and had 4 really strong doses of antibiotics in roughly as many months and since then, touch wood, I haven't had thrush once! I felt as though I'd been reset in a way. I hope that yours goes away soon. Did you get a peak on the cbfm?

Good luck Chandlerino and Lily1980 

Diamondgirl things sound very positive for you, sending some   your way.

Have a lovely Easter everyone! Xx


----------



## DiamondGirl

Thank you MadameG, trying to stay calm and not look into things too much, your words are very much appreciated!


----------



## ANGELA29A

Ladies I have chatted with a few of you on here, just wanted to share with you that unforuntaely my Dad passed away on Thursday morning, such a sad time. xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Angela, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family - my heart goes out to you xxx


----------



## MadameG

Angela I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, sending some big  and thoughts your way, although I know words will never be close to enough. Take care my dear, lots of love and prayers xxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Angela my thoughts are with you at this sad time 

My gran passed away in October but she had cared for me since I was 13 so she was more like a mum to me so it left me totally devastated so I understand how you are feeling.

We are always here for you if you need us  

Tracyx


----------



## kiteflyer

Angela, I'm so sorry. You take all the time out ttc you need but remember we will be here for you   

MadameG are you still waiting for the letter? I hope waiting isn't spoiling your easter.

Becky and Diamond girl good luck  

Afm my mum is still with me and I am on CD11 which is still high, so thats 5 highs now! So I shouldn't get my peak while my mum is here


----------



## BECKY7

Wooo kiffyflyer  5 day of high wow bet you done it every night or every other night  and lucky your peak didn't happen with your mum.
Anglea  I am so sorry to hear your sad loss  take care and any time to talk.
Oh diamond girl  that fab and sound like good sign eh  as I am 8 dpo and I have massive cramp on fri night and had dip to 97.4 then sat morning it went up to 98.5 and had mild cramp and my mouth taste funny like I had hangover with 20 *** but my temp gone back down to 97.7  hope that normal and start to rise from now on.
Happy Easter everyone.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Kiteflyer, nope no post at all yesterday! I've managed to take a deep breath though as I know that the results will be the same regardless...although I might have still called the VR clinic yesterday in the vain hope that someone would answer   Tis day six on the cbfm tomorrow so probably back to poas time for me again. Good luck with your bms when your peak arrives  

Good luck Becky, less than a week till the end of your 2ww hopefully? How exciting!

Hope everyone is enjoying their choccies xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh thank you madamG  I think I am out as my pee are getting clear now rather then yellow that it had been for te last 7 day and sometime I do still get wet and slightly cramp and lower back ache and my temp did drop from 98.5 to boarder line 97.7 when I thought it was suppose to keep raising  aghhhhh I don't know what to think anymore.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Pee colour is related to how hydrated you are (well hydrated pee is closer to clear, drink little water and it'll be close to yellow) so don't panic too much. Keep smiling hun xx


----------



## DiamondGirl

Happy Easter Everyone!

Kiteflyer - thanks for good luck wishes - less than a week to go of 2ww (thank goodness!)  

Becky7 - everyone says that temperature chartings not really that reliable,  and maybe you just hadn't been drinking enough water when your pee was more yellow? - don't give up hope just yet!  

This is 8 dpo for me and temps have been at 37.2 since i had the dip and light bleed on 5dpo..........okay so i caved in and did a test this morning (duh!) - of course it was negative but now regret it cos it makes it that little bit harder to stay positive about things.
Boobs & nips seem to be getting more sensitive per day, AF is still 7 days away. Feel like i will have to be commited to an insane asylum waaaay before then!  

Best wishes & good luck to everyone & enjoy the chocolate eggs!  !!! 

Jxx


----------



## Faithope

May I just jump on here to ask if anyone of you lovely ladies have used LH sticks and got a close positive but not ovulated? I am only tracking this month with the sticks then next month turning my CBFM back on to track ready for FET...Here's a pic of the OPK's...


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you diamondgirl and yes 8dpo is way too early as I was told we can test at 10dpo  but I think I will hold on till next Sunday  and as you say you still got sore boob so that is still promising eh as I know if you weren't pregnant the signs would disappear  so common girl be postive.
Faith hope  I don't use oh stick only CBM  so I cant really help you there  sorry.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Faithope I only used them for a few months and did not always see a surge, but my temps showed I ovulated. I was using the cheap ones when they did not detect a surge so maybe thats it?

DiamondGirl stay away from the pee sticks!  

Becky don't look at every days temp you need to look at the pattern. And I think you have been told about your wee, be strong  . I haven't been dtd every night we will save that for the peaks 

MadameG I hope you get the results soon and you get lucky soon


----------



## Faithope

Thanks ladies, these are extra sensitive one's-20imu's, rather than the 25+ sensitive one's. I guess I will just have to wait and see what happens, thanks again ladies xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Faithope good luck   the cheap ones I used were more sensitive than the more expensive ones   guess they work for some but I thought they were a waste of money.

Afm I want to do something but it is raining, so grey and dull how depressing   might as well be at work!


----------



## HMB

Angela, I am so sorry   

Faithope, it doesn't count until the second line is truly dark. Sometimes we get a slight surge early, but it's not for ovulation. Happens to me sometimes. Keep testing.


----------



## Jacks girl

ANGELA29A said:


> Ladies I have chatted with a few of you on here, just wanted to share with you that unforuntaely my Dad passed away on Thursday morning, such a sad time. xx


Just popped on to send Angela


----------



## ANGELA29A

thanks ladies for your kind wishes, all still very surreal. 
I wish you all the very best and hope you all get a BFP. 
We have our consultation to sort date for FET next tuesday, dads funeral is monday, have debated on cancelling appt, but know Dad wanted me to go, and had even said he'd pay towards the petrol as its a 200 mile round trip for us.xx


----------



## DiamondGirl

Angela29a - sorry for your sad loss, i'm sure your dad would want you to keep your appointment (just be sure that you feel emotionally well enough!)  

Becky7 - how are you doing? Should be 10 dpo for you now same as me?

I've been really up and down this week, woke this morning at 5am and, for some stupid reason, decided to take my temperature! (I always take it at 7am!) Talk about confusing yourself! My temp, which has been constant so far at 37.2, showed as 36.9, which got me in a bit of a mood! Temped again at 7am and got 37.2 (will prob not chart todays temps and chalk it up to experience!)
Had a bit of a nose bleed this morning, out of the blue, not sure if this is a known 'symptom ' or not?
Also - have been off for three days for easter and CANNOT lie in for love nor money!!!!GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya diamondgirl  yes I am 10dpo and just now I felt wet so went to toilet and tiny brown scant discharge on my pantie but can't understand why am I wet and my temp went up and down too but at the mo I am 97.9 so I am over the borderline as 1 day I am 98.5 then come down the next but still get mild cramp and stitch every now and then and am very tired and sleeply  so I am praying this is all normal for 10dpo as I have never had brown scant discharge even IVF  so I am confused too as I really hope it everything all ok and they are snuggle in so hard.  It is so hard eh not to read too much into it.
Becky7 xx


----------



## DiamondGirl

Hey Becky, good to hear from you! How long are your cycles usually? Could be implantation? (Hope so!!)

I am so anxious to get to the end of this week - going to try to hold out until Monday to test (AF due on Monday) - actually looking forward to going back to work to take my mind off things!

Keeping everything crossed for both of us xxxxxxxx !!

Lots of      to you, and lets try not to stress ourselves out too much!

J xx


----------



## Jasmine3

Angela - so sorry to hear your news Hun xxxx

Faith hope - I used the so called ultra sensitive sticks u are too, and a word of warning - they are rubbish!! They  never picked up my surge and when I eventually did get pregnant they didn't show a positive until 6 days after the cb one .... Even though they are supposedly more sensitive than cb....

Becky keeping everything crossed for you xx 

Diamond girl - are u taking progesterone support?? This can cause the nose bleeds - I have had them on all ivfs and also pregnancies.... Still having them at 10 wks

Hi to everyone else   
J x


----------



## BECKY7

Me too diamondgirl as I have never had brown discharge and I will test on Sunday as my AF was suppose to be either Sunday or Monday  Please please stick my sweetie.
Having a nose bleed is good too so I am sure you will have your BFP on Sunday or Monday.
Think I will have a nap soon.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Faithope

*Jasmine* Thank you hun  I much prefer the CBFM


----------



## lily1980

Becky - keeping my fingers crossed for you that it is implantation bleeding  

Faithope - I've never seen these sticks before.  I always use the Clearblue or the First Response (like to get my extra points in Boots!!)

Diamond girl - are you back at work tomorrow?  That will hopefully keep your mind more occupied so the week won't feel so long.  I've never heard of nosebleeds as a symptom but our bodies are funny things so fingers crossed it is a positive sign 

I'm in a bit of a muddle this month as got LH surge on 5th April and then again on 9th April - and I'm not due AF for another 13 days!!!!  My last cycle was short  so don't know if this one will be too so I guess I'm not really sure when to expect it.  I feel like I have a heavy feeling in my stomach and a bit crampy but I often feel like this before AF - just not normally quite as early.  Also, I suffer weird migraines where I get no pain but lose vision in one eye for a few minutes.  I normally get this just before AF but I got it today.  I am hoping and praying it is some kind of early pregnacy symptom - maybe a surge in hormones  

Ladies keeping my fingers crossed for all of us 
xxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*lily* I got them from an online shop, it won't let me post the website name here  thats not fair, They delivered really quickly and the CBFM sticks are £5 cheaper than Boots


----------



## lily1980

Thanks Faithhope - do you find them easy to read or is there room for error?  I quite like th Digital ones that give you a smiley face as then you know for definite but then again you might miss out on some of the build up days?x


----------



## Faithope

*lily* The LH sticks are clear but I never got a darker line than the control line. The CBFM machine takes away all the guessing, the machine does it all for you  I did the smiley one's-they are good, CBFM is even better  No OPK tells you that you HAVE ovulated, it only tells you that you have had a surge, doesn't mean an egg was released


----------



## DiamondGirl

Jasmine3 - not on any meds yet - still ttc naturally - don't know where i get the optimism from tbh! nose bleed was only when i blew my nose once after it felt stuffy? You are 10wks pg? Congratulations! Hope it all goes well    

lily1980- yep back to the grindstone tomorrow, lots to do, hope i can stop dwelling on things & get stuff done! 13 more days to AF for u? The 2ww wait really sucks! Fingers crossed for you xx

becky- u & i have pretty similar cycles this month - if we both think positive thoughts for each other then nmaybe our dreams wil come true xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey diamondgirl  I was reading that O is 0dpo as I start from 1dpo the day after I had my 2nd peak not 0dpo so I guess I am 9dpo not 10dpo  Could anyone double check for me please  thank you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Morning ladies  Hope you all are well  I switch my CBM and it said 22 M flashing  what hat M flashing mean please.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Becky when the CBFM shows the first peak it reckons you will ovulate within 24 to 36 hours so I guess that 1dpo will be the day after the 2nd peak. The flashing M means that your af is due soon, I can't remember how many days in advance it flashes but I think it says in the manual. Hopefully someone who has used it longer will be along to correct me if I'm wrong  . I hope you don't get your af though!  

DiamondGirl I can't help with the nose bleeds either I think there are lots of reasons why we get them maybe you just blew too hard   anyway good luck!  

Lily the only way to know you have ovulated is to have a progesterone test, chart your temp or get a BFP I reckon! Thats why I have been charting my temp as I wanted to know that my body was working as it should be so I knew roughly when I was due to ovulate each month, but as I am still not pregnant I am using CBFM to give me advanced warning of ovulation. Good luck on your 2ww  

Faithope I guess you are on your 2ww now? Good luck!  

Angela only go to the appointment if you feel strong enough, maybe give them a ring and tell them the situation and ask their advice? You have nothing to lose by asking them   

Afm I got my peak yesterday, CD13, and had my 2nd one today so I guess tomorrow will be dpo1. I haven't took my temp today as my dp was still here, he normally goes to work at about 2am, and as its around full moon it is like sleeping with a radiator in your bed! So I thought that would throw my temp out! We have managed bms yesterday and again this morning and hopefully will again tonight or tomorrow so fx  . Btw ladies I get my CBFM test stick from Amazon on subscribe and save and they are much cheaper, I saw them cheaper on ebay but by the time you added postage on they weren't. Maybe you can also get your ov sticks this way?

Hello to Brummie, Tracy, HMB and anyone else I have missed


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you kiterflyer  my temp have drop this morning with very light pink wipe so I guess I am out as I don't feel pregnant and feel like I have lost weight  aghhhhh  so not good on my side  oh well  2nd round in 2 week eh lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Becky my 2nd Peak / ovulation day was on 2nd April so I'm 9dpo today, which day was your 2nd peak?

Well I havnt been really trying this month as I'm still dieting and don't like to do both but I have been having awful pelvic pains since ovulation so i gave in and tested yesterday morning using clearblue easy tests and got a faint line on both tests so due to the pain I went in to see my Gp to confirm the tests and it turns out im not pregnant at all and my 2 faint lines where nothing more than evaporation lines so I'm
so gutted and am so angry with the clearblue tests so I won't be buying clearblue HPT's again!!  .

Just to double check I tested again today with a early response test and of course it was BFN, I know I'm only 9dpo so it's still too early to test but the pains have gone now so I think it was just my Endo playing up.

After reading up on hpt's it turns out that pink dye tests like first response and the internet cheapies are much more reliable as blue tests like clearblue often show evaporation lines and give false hope although I wouldn't really call mine evaporation lines as they where there within a few minutes, I'm just glad I didn't rush out and tell anyone or that could have been embarrassing  .


Tracyx


----------



## DiamondGirl

Oh Becky, did AF come early for you? Could it still be IB if you might only be 9 dpo? 
Tracyxx - sorry for your disappointment, maybe just still to early? Its not over til the witch gets you! PS: Thanks for the heads up on the blue versus pink dye HPT's!
Kiteflyer - thank you for good vibes!   - nose bleed prob just a random occurence! Best of luck to you, hope you catch that egg!


----------



## Faithope

*Tracy* Never use a blue dye test, pink is the only one's that are realiable 

*kiteflyer* I haven't even got the whole 2ww on my mind as I haven't had a clear ovulation, so I am going from the date I took that strong OPK, 5th April, that would make me 5DPO, only 10 to go  Good luck, seems you have covered all bases  

Hello to everyone not mentioned xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey diamond  I am 11dpo and yesterday (10dpo) I had browned discharge on my pantie then 1pence light pink wipe and today tiny light brown orange colour spot on my pad and that it so pls pls hoping it implanation as I was told it happen from day 6-12  and earlier I couldn't bear to have my lunch but I did force it as been busy with cleaning and painting to keep my mind of it which did work.
How about you  how are you,
Tracey  my 2nd peak was on the 31st  so I am 11dpo  and how are you and I am so so sorry to hear what has been happening with you and your clearblue  aghhhhhhh.
Kiterflyer  oooooooo 2ww  how exciting for you lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## lily1980

Becky7 - sooooooo hope its implantation bleeding.  Is bleeding at this stage in you cycle unusual for you?  

Faithope - think we might be on the same dates as I got an ovulation peak on 5th April too (followed by another on 9th) so I'm kinda working to two dates   

Tracey - that is just rubbish, hope you're doing ok?   I never knew about the pink and blue dye difference

I can't stand the waiting!!!  I'm trying to stay v positive this month and hoping the cramps are different to other months xxx


----------



## DiamondGirl

Becky - am wishing with all my might that it is implantation spotting for you! Are you feeling a bit sick as well? Don't take too much out of yourself with all that cleaning! And painting?- do you mean painting walls of the house or artistic type painting?   
I cleaned the whole house Monday & Tuesday and did a bit of clothes re-arranging, all to keep myself busy!
Haven't really had many more symptoms really, still temping - 37.22c this morning, from 37.19c yesterday. Boobs still tender & swollen....
Ony 4 more days to go!!!
     

J xx


----------



## BECKY7

Ha ha diamondgirl  me doing art painting would have be bored with it as it too slow for my likely and yes I meant painting on the wall lol and yes I am praying it the implanation spot  so it is way too early for that to happen before my AF  and stupid I know but I temp tonight and it 99.1  never been that high so I hope my temp will jump up Tom morning and yes only 4 day to go  and that great to hear about your bob are  swollen and tender  oooooooooooo.
Lily1980  no I don't have spotting 6 day before my AF  so praying my sweetie is all nice and snuggle up inside me.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all well. The results for DH's SA came yesterday...and they're not good tbh. There was only 5 million sperm with just 6% motility  We're pretty disappointed but we were suspecting it really. At least there are some swimmers there but I'm expecting we'll have to move onto treatment at some point. Not yet though as we definitely don't have the funds, so I shall be staying around in the meantime as there's no harm in trying eh? The clinic didn't send the complete results so I requested them today so hopefully they'll arrive tomorrow as I really think we should know the morphology/antibodies etc.

Kiteflyer good luck with your 2ww, sounds like you got your bms in  

Becky big fingers crossed for you hun, praying it's implantation bleeding and not the witch.

Diamondgirl good luck to you too, not long left for you now.

Tracey so sorry to hear about the bfn, maybe you are still in with a chance though as it's still early. Interesting to hear about the pink vs blue dye too.

Angela I hope you're doing as well as you can be, my heart goes out to you  

And   to lily and faithope too!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, lots of love and babydust xxx


----------



## DiamondGirl

Hey all,

well.... think the witch has left her calling card....12 dpo today and this morning some light pink spotting and i think some cramps and temps were down from 37.22 to 37.09    (although that could be just disappoinment churning in my stomach!)
Would usually get a few days of light spotting before she shows her ugly face for real, so things not looking good -  never had the spotting on 5dpo before though, was convinced it was IB but obviously not..........BOO HOOO!
Could have cried this morning and am in such a grump now    
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!

Still,      to all fo you still in with a chance - don't let my negative energy get you down  

J xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh darling  don't give up yet  and I think next time don't temp as I think we all read too much into temp as everytime it come down we panic then it goes back up we get exciting then it come down  blah blah which is no good for us eh  but I still think whether we relax or not still doesn't make any different eh  apart from listen to our body  So don't give up yet and till test it on Sunday or Monday.

MadamG  I am so sorry to hear your DH result  it must have hit you 2 hard  but I like to know does your DH take wellman con  and vits c and folic acid and maca and zinc as they all are suppose to be good for the sperm.

Got brown scant when wipe  so I am confuse as 10dpo it pink 1 pence coin then nothing 11dpo light pink when wipe then nothing then 12dpo brown scant when wipe and brown spot on my pad  aghhhhh and don't my painting this morning then start to feel sick and tired from the paint so gone back to bed to rest now lol.

Becky7 xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

thanks girls, struggling, going to say my final goodbyes tomorrow.xxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Well my cycle is totally all over the place this month, I had severe pelvic pain every day since ovulation, 2 false positives at 8dpo followed by a BFN using a first response test and now I've been bleeding since 9dpo. My a/f never comes before 14dpo so I have no idea what's going on but I'm thinking maybe something was trying to happen but didn't quite make it .

Tracyx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Tracey  who is your easte agent.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Becky I'm sorry I removed my last post before I realised you had replied, I just didn't want anyone complaining it was too off topic for the thread but I'm selling my house through my local solicitor & GSPC.  

When we bought our house 8yrs ago we paid 20% over the official valuation but now that we are trying to re-sell we have it on the market for the official valuation price given to us by our surveyor, but today we received an offer under valuation which our estate agents are trying to get us to accept saying its the norm now to accept less than the house is actually worth.  Not knowing whether to believe them i did my own research and found that they are right that no-one seems to be willing to pay over the odds for houses anymore so the days of expecting 10-20% over asking price are gone but we are not being greedy and asking for more than its worth, we are just asking for the actual valuation price so we have decided that as we are not in a rush to sell we will reject the offer and hold out for an offer of what our house is worth and has been valued at.

Thanks for replying 
Tracyx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes I wouldn't sell my house for peanut as if they really love the house then I am sure they are willing to pay for what you want and don't forget your agent are suppose to support you not the buyer ok as I had the same problem with my old flat and in the end I got a buyer who really want it to make me a good offer  so good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## lily1980

Aww Tracey that is disappointing for you.  Our cycles just seem to play cruel tricks at times and leave you all over the place.  

Madame G - sorry to hear about the SA results.  Did you receive your additional info from the clinic and was it helpful?

Diamond Girl - are things any better with you or are you still getting cramping?  Is it this weekend that you are testing?

Becky - hope your feeling better and not so tired.

I've got a feeling this hasn't been my lucky month - I'm not due for about one week but I've been irregular of late and I can feel the cramps and also some back pain (or worse back pain than normal).  Trying to stay positive but at the same time realistic xxx

xxx


----------



## Tracyxx

MadameG said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope you're all well. The results for DH's SA came yesterday...and they're not good tbh. There was only 5 million sperm with just 6% motility  We're pretty disappointed but we were suspecting it really. At least there are some swimmers there but I'm expecting we'll have to move onto treatment at some point. Not yet though as we definitely don't have the funds, so I shall be staying around in the meantime as there's no harm in trying eh?


MadameG our partners SA are very similar and like you i have been told many times that IVF is our only option so we are getting ready to go back for more treatment in July but i just wanted to tell you that your definately not wasting your time trying naturally as my o/h's results have always been the same plus i have Endo & immune issues and we have still had 3 natural BFP's (we have 2 kids + 1 mc) yet all our fertility treatments to date have failed so don't ever stop trying naturally.

Tracyx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey lily1980  You sound like me back ache and cramp  but back ache have gone for me and I still get mild cramp only in the day not am or pm as it has ease off so hopefully it all good  so you should be fine and what day ar you at the mo.
Becky7 xx


----------



## lily1980

Hey Becky - glad to hear the aches are easing off.  My lower stomach cramps are the same as they come and go.  Problem with me is I have a fibriod I quite regularly get back pain and cramps so hard to tell  

My last cycle was irregular and this month I got two LH surges this month on 5th and 9th - I think the 9th might have been more realistic so think am due a week on Monday - fingers crossed AF doesn't come for either of us!!!!  Are you testing this weekend?
xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oooooo liliy1980' yes I was suppose to test tomorrow but think I will on Monday as long my AF stay away from my body forever lol  How do I knw what my LH is  as I don't know if that is important.
Will my CBM tell me when to test or not.
Becky7 xx


----------



## lily1980

Hi Becky - yes try and stay away from the pee sticks till start of next week    .  Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!  The LH surge is just what the OPK measure and you get a peak just before you are meant to ovulate.  I don't have the CBFM but I think it measures the LH surge (poss amongst other things) so you will be measuring this anyway.  I think you do temps etc as well so you should be more accurate.
xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Ah I got it ok thank you and I have stop my temp cos it goes up and down and I got worry everytime I see it go down so I stop doing temp also I could never temp at the same time every morning lol.
So not long to go for you too  9 day eh and guess you are 9dpo.
I am just taking thing easy today  staying in bed having with tea and iPad and tv and my 2 dog sleeping with me lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## lily1980

I sometimes don't even do the OPK on a monthly basis as it puts pressure on rather than just frequently doing it - but then other months I test all month - all or nothing me!!! 

That sounds like a nice lazy day!!!  I'm heading into town for a bit and then maybe dinner with DH tonight.  Depends whether he can get his butt out of bed though given that I found him asleep on the sofa at 4am this morning stinking of beer - men!!!  To be fair he has not been out drinking with the boys for ages and he did wait till I was past my fertile period so can't really moan at him!!! xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Mine is the same  as in the last few year during ICSI he never went out cos I won't let him drink blah blah and now cos we doing natural after his op I did say he can drink after the big O till the day of my cycles  so I can't moan either lol  but I do have a sip of his either red wine or beer so I don't really feel like I have miss out lol.
I will go dogs walking and go to town for de coffee as I love my decaf cuppinicno by costa lolto keep my blood flowing.
Becky xx


----------



## lily1980

Enjoy your coffee!!!  I didn't think I'd ever get use to decaff but I now can't taste any difference.
xxx


----------



## ALWAYSWISHING

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining in. My DH had a VR at the beginning of Feb by Dr Dawson. We had the SA back and there are only heads. Don't know how this happens and Dr Dawson could not explain it as he gave us really good odds of it working. We have to send another sample in next month. 
We have been taking vitamins galore and going to keep trying even though it's not looking good, and pray for a miracle xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

No lily1980 I don't think decaf taste any different to normal caff as I drink decaf cup and red bush tea and I love my red bush it so refreshing.
Hey alwayswishing  welcome on board and share all your story with us and we pray for your and our miracles for 2012.
Becky7 xx


----------



## lily1980

Becky is redbush tea meant to be boost fertilty or do you just drink it cause you like it?  Might have to try it out.

Welcome alwayswishing, keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Lily1980  funny you said that as it the raspberry tea are suppose to be good for fertility so I was gonna get that when I go to holland and Barrett  and red bush is decaf tea which is refreshing when other decaf tea are gross but then I read in daily mail that 2 normal tea away can boast a chance to get pregnant  aghhhhhh all are so confusing and my DP kept saying to chill out and have what you want then it happen lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## lily1980

It's so confusing all the conflicting advice!!!  I think I might quite like raspberry tea so will give that a shot.  Sorry here is a TMI bit - my stomach pains have eased up a bit since I went to the loo.  I sometimes think I get so many weird spasm type pains because everything inside is competing for space against the mammoth fibroid - makes it really difficult to tell the difference between very early pregnancy cramps and early AF cramps or just regular cramps - aaaagghhh!!!  I'm driving myself mental today - off to town now me thinks!!! xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Alwayswishing! What odd results just heads? How does that work? Hopefully you will find out more from somewhere  . Still make sure your DH keeps taking your vits, mine won't as his result fell in the normal range just  , and keep trying you just never know  

Becky and Lily not long to go for you  . I think red bush tea is meant to be good for fertility but I can't stand tea yuk!   I will drink fruit tea though you can get it from Sainsburys etc Holland and Barrett will just be expensive!

Tracy our bodies play cruel tricks, and when anything odd happens to mine I like to think the same as you that something happened but it didn't quite work! Properly not the case but we have to stay positive  . Good luck with the house selling, I think unless you are in an area that is still buoyant, which there aren't many, people will offer about 10% less than the asking price and if they really want it will offer a bit more if you reject it. You need to research your local area and see what is selling and how much for etc, some estate agents are good at doing this when they want you a a customer some don't. Oh can't you tell my dad was a charter surveyor and it seems to have rubbed off on me  

Afm I am on dpo4 based on my temps, although I missed one day, but based on how CBFM works dpo3! I have saved my sticks from my 2nd peak and the high after that to use again next month to save some money


----------



## mazza10

Hi Ladies,

I have a question....as you can see I am going through IVF, but I am waiting for a hysteroscopy op so in the meantime we're back to trying naturally as you just never know... 

Anyway I started using the CB digital ovulation tests.  So I got my smiley face on CD 8, nothing on CD9 and a smiley face again on CD10.  I'm a bit confused.  Was the LH surge just strong enough on that 1 day?  We are taking every advantage when we see the smiley face, but I was just confused it skipped a day.  Any advice would be great

Mazza xxx


----------



## lily1980

Hi Mazza

I had a similar experience with the OPK where I got smiley faces but they were 4 days apart.  I think sometimes your body can prepare for ovulation and then maybe doesn't release an egg but there is enough hormone to be detected so you get the smiley face.  I also googled this and it seems to be a very rare occurence but sometimes us ladies can ovulate twice in one month.  I would just keep   whenever you think you are ovulating to maximise your chances.     


xxx


----------



## mazza10

lily1980 - thanks.  Yep i read the same thing that you can ovulate twice if 1 egg doesn't release your body prepares to release another.  TBH in the almost 5 years we've been TTC we havn't used OPK as I didnt wait too long to see my doctor for problems, and then it just went from there with hospital appts etc....

But yes we are taking every opportunity  to have       I was just really confused...Not sure if I should keep testing?  My last smiley face was this morning.


----------



## strawbs

hi ladies,
For any ladies using cbfm, it seems the cycle got preg with ov hthe day after 2nd peak.  i have pcos so not sure if that is why. we dtd every other high day, 3days in row from 1st peak, missed day, one for luck. so some months we have stopped 2nd peak. my fertile cm was 2days before peak


Afm, perfect beanie on board with HB. killer cells re-tested, but for now all good, thankfully. am anxious but taking it one day at a time. hopefully preg no.7 is another lucky one
Am on loads meds so look huge!
Strawbs x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey strawbs  so what your saying is the day after the 2nd peak is the big O as thine said high on the day after the 2nd peak which is why I assume the big O is the 2nd peak  And how ate you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

congrats Strawbs  . Sending good vibes your way  . By lots of meds, do you mean immune type stuff or antibiotics? xx

MadameG--definitely read up on male fertility, Zita West has a great chapter on it. See if you need to add things to DH's diet and reduce alcohol. If he does lots of binge drinking, he needs to quit that, it can damage/eliminate good sperm for a cycle of 3 months. All the vits Becky suggested would be great, easy to get and not expensive.   

Kiteflyer you have now become a CBFM expert too!! Ooo la la  . 

Tracey hope you are doing ok and get a BFP before you have to go to FET  

Becky, I am rooting for you!!!    . Until you see red and lots of it you are still in play


----------



## lily1980

Congrats strawbs - lovely news!!!

Feeling a bit rubbish - had a teeny wee bit bleeding yesterday and the cramp feels worse.  AF not due for another week but its not unusual for me to get bleeding this early.  Praying that the witch doesn't come and that if a miracle has happened that the wee bean is sticking in there.    

Hope everyone else is doing ok? xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey lily1980  it could be implanation spotting  I think your suppose to have implanation a week before your due  so not over till it over eh.
HMB  thank you darling  and how are u.
Strawbs  sorry I was half asleep when I read your mail this early morning and big CONGRATS  and you take thing easy.
Anglea  how are you  hope you all had a nice seeing your father goes.

Hope you all ladies are well.

Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Morning ladies  I had lot of shooting sharpe pain last night  oh that was so painful and this morning had bleed and clot down the toilet  so I am out but I knew that as my signs have disappear and my temp have drop to below the boarder line  oh we'll  2nd round eh next week and have set the M button today.
Kiterflyer  how your spotting  hope that had stop for you  and I will do what you do on 2nd peak and high to save sticks.
Becky7 xx


----------



## lily1980

Sorry Becky...hope your ok?   So disappointing but remain positive for new month.
I've had some spotting and still got cramps so think I'm out this month too. Will test on sunday unless the witch visits b4 then which I have an awful feeling she will    xxxx

How's everyone else?xx


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you kiterflyer  even the op was successful they did say we can start having sex within 6 week but 3 month for the sperm to work so we half knew it either work 1 way or another but then who know eh lol  as least I know I O normal and my body still work and I won't read too much of the signs and I will take things easy during the implanation stages which I didn't as I have been painting  whether that make any different or not.
Darling spotting for few day or good and normal a week before the test as long it not bright red  and good to hear the cramp tpso I guess it mean your sweetie are working hard for you , are you still having any more signs.
Becky7 xx


----------



## DiamondGirl

Hi everyone,

The witch arrived earlier than expected, on Friday 13th of course! 

Was really gutted and miserable on day 1, but its funny how the thought of a brand new cycle can give you that little spark of hope to keep you trying.

Becky - so sorry to hear that it wasn't your month  - we'll just have to get ourselves geared up for our next OV!

Strawbs - congratulations, brilliant news!  

Lily1980 - fingers crossed for you, hope you get your BFP this time!!   

*BY THE WAY - last month and this month, on the first and second day of AF (when its heaviest), I have experienced ALOT of clear, odourless, fluid which seeps through the tampon and drenches my underwear - has anyone else experienced this or does anyone know what it is?)
*


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

We are due to have our 3rd FET in July so i have decided to put everything into trying to conceive naturally for the next 2 months before we got back.

At the moment i am taking pregnacare pre-conception but as Endo can cause inflammation that can prevent implantation ive decided to add in a anti-inflammatory aswell but can't decide between omega 3&6 or baby aspirin so what supplements are all you guys taking?

Tracyx


----------



## Sarah1712

Tracy, i would take both omega 3 and baby aspirin, it wont hurt? Also there a a few lifestyle things you can do, exercise is a great way of reducing inflammation such as swimming and dietry wise things such as 


Bell Peppers
Bok Choy
Broccoli
Broccoli Sprouts
Brussels Sprouts
Cabbage
Cauliflower
Chard
Collards
Fennel Bulb
Garlic
Green Beans
Green Onions/Spring Onions
Kale
Leeks
Olives
Spinach
Sweet potatoes
Turnip GreensAcerola (West Indian) Cherries
Apples
Avocados
Black Currants
Blueberries
Fresh Pineapple
Guavas
Kiwifruit
Kumquats
Lemons
Limes
Mulberries
Oranges
Papaya
Raspberries
Rhubarb
Strawberries
Tomatoes
Almonds
Flaxseed/Linseed
Hazelnuts
Sunflower Seeds
Walnuts
Cod
Halibut
Herring
Oysters
Rainbow Trout
Salmon
Sardines
Snapper Fish
Striped Bass
Tuna
Whitefish

Green tea also a good one, sorry about extensive list but i have it saved in a fertility folder on my ipad and it was easier to copy and paste!!!! 
Good luck
Sarah x


----------



## BECKY7

Omg Sarah  thank you so much for your time to do this for all of us ladies  and I used to eat alot of broccoli and cauilflower  then I found out I got underactive thyroid and I read not to eat my 2 favour veg which is brocolic and cauliflower so I stop that and eat load of peas  but I will start eat great beans as well as my DP love it and I eat lots of pears but will eat other fruit too and I eat brazil nut everyday but I will try eat walnut now lol  and as for swimming I was told not to because sometime the pool got chemical in it and too cold so not good for sweetie so I do 45 min walking my dogs everyday.
Tracy  good luck for the next 2 month and we all will support each other and I have be taking sanatogen and omega 3 everyday for the last 3 year lol and I think I will start taking baby aspirin this time as I did have lot of fail ICSI due to implanation  so whether that make any different to natural and ICSI .
When is your next cycles as my is cd1 today.
Diamondgirl  oh no you poor thing and espically fri the 13th aghhhhhh  so am guessing your cd4 today.
How exciting to start again eh as this time I will work hard at home till after the big O and I will defo take thing easy till the OTD lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Sarah1712

No probs, just wanted to add, we went to see a zita west nutritionist and she said no no to sanatogen. It is widely marketed but not that great. Pregnacare is best and wellman conception for the men. Good luck ladies, im full of rubbish so feel free to ask random stuff and i might just have the answer somewhere in this blonde brain lol xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hi all,

Becky and Diamondgirl sorry that this month was unlucky for you two, although as you say not long till it's bms time again! 

Kiteflyer and HMB the results came but it seems that they didn't test for morphology/antibodies/white blood cells as the columns weren't filled in?!   surely it would have made sense to test it all seeing as the sample is there?! Motility wise, DH had a small amount of rapid progressive, zero slow progressive and the rest were immotile. I recalculated the figures to check that it was 6% exclusive of the immotile sperms and it is correct...I wanted to make sure that the surgeon wasn't boosting his own figures by including sperm that don't go anywhere! I had a few days of feeling super down, didn't help that we were going to the zoo the day that the results came, so spent the day surrounded by happy families, but I'm feeling a bit more hopeful now. It was definitely a rude shock to DH as he was expecting to come out exactly as he (thinks) was 16 years previously, but the plus side is that he's making loads of effort now, including religiously taking his wellman supplement (I noticed he had only taken 4 out of the 60 he should have had before his SA...  ), taking his vitamin c, cutting massively down on caffeine and getting some more exercise in. We both haven't drank alcohol since January (apart from a few glasses of wine a few nights ago) and I'm going to find him some extra zinc to take. We'll get another SA done in a clinic down here in 3 months time and hopefully we'll see some improvement as I don't think IUI would even be an option currently, am I right? I've read a few inspiring threads on here about massive improvements in sperm quality, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed  

Lily good luck girl  

Tracey thanks so much for your post, it really lifted me out of my little pool of despair and filled me with hope again  so hoping you get your bfp and you can leave your snow baby in the freezer for a bit longer  

Strawbs congrats again, hope you're doing well.

Welcome Alwayswishing. As you can see I'm in the same VR boat as you, hopefully we can both feed our OH's lots of hood stuff to improve their swimmers! Hopefully you'll get some clearer info over why there are just heads at the moment. How many months post VR was the SA? If it was less than 12 weeks then those swimmers would have been made before they had space if you know what I mean!

Afm I'm in my 3rd day of high (the lh line hinted and then disappeared again) so I've been dragging DH to bed. He doesn't know it's bms   the funny chap announced to me yesterday that it's obviously not that time yet as I have 5-10 days to go based on when I finished my period and the fact that my boobs haven't got bigger as they normally do around ovulation (news to me!)...bless him! I think I'll leave him to his own mistaken thinking as then he won't feel as pressured  

Love to everyone that I've missed xxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Sarah thankyou so much for that information I couldn't find much today re inflammation so that really helps as for the last few years I have really focused on my thyroid issues ignoring my Endo so I think it's time to try something new.  I am a little worried about taking omega 3 & baby aspirin as my a/f is unbelievably heavy so I'm worried taking too many blood thinners will make it even worse if that's possibl.  Today is day 4 and I am using super plus extra tampons along with night time towels and if I don't get changed at least every 2hrs it soaks through and it's like this for at least 8 days  .

MadameG my o/h is taking Wellman conception and Asda's own Vit C 1000mg with Zinc, it's a tube of effervescent tablets that make up into a orange drink and it kills 2 birds with one stone, they are cheap and Tesco do them too. 

Becky I have thyroid issues too but I still carry on eating my veg as I find it doesn't affect my results, are you on Thyroxine?

Strawbs fantastic news babes I am so pleased things are going well  .

I am thinking that with my Endo & heavy periods I have excess estrogen so I have made an appointment with my Gp to have it tested as I had my progesterone tested a few months back on day 21 and it was 43 (normal) but they havnt checked my estrogen since my last IVF in 2007.  I am on a diet now to reduce my weight which can cause high estrogen and I am going to start swimming again next week as I know exercise can be a great way to reduce estrogen levels.

Tracyx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Tracey  yes I am taking 75mg lev and it fab as I don't feel tired and have lost weight now since my last TX at Xmas as not taking any drug phew but I think I will take baby aspirin as it harmless but I need to know when to take it    Do u take anything for your thyroid.

Sarah  thank u for your advice re sanatogen as during my 1st TX I was on pregnacare and I got pg but mc at 13 week  awful then I change after my 3rd when I found out I got underactive and I was told to change it by agate  and during my 4th and 5th  it didnt make any different so am confuse now aghhhh.

I have never tried natural in my life so last week was interesting to see what my body has done and I wanted to know it is normal to have all the pg signs after O  or if only them both are fertilize or what as I would have thought if you did the right timing and you get the signs then wow and if they are not fertilize then you wouldn't get any signs  I know it the most stupid question but then that me lol.

Am having my 1st bath tonight with red wine to relax then start the whole thing again next week lol.

Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  sorry to bother u but omg  I just got out of my bath and I thought I was gonna past out and got very cold then I quickly lie in bed with my towel and I couldn't stop yawning  what the hell is that all about.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Becky i have Hashimoto's disease as i have an under active thyroid and antithyroid antibodies so take 125mg Thyroxine a day, have you have your antibodies tested? 

The reason Agate suggested you should take Sanatogen "mum to be" instead of Pregnacare conception is because Pregnacare contains iodine which you are not supposed to take if you have thyroid issues.  Personally I switched to sanatogen for a while but felt Pregnacare was a far superior supplement so i switched back, and I used Pregnacare throughout my entire pregnancy with my son and had no problems.

Don't worry about feeling dizzy tonight, the hot water in a bath causes vasodilation (arteries get closer to skin and open up) to get rid of the excess heat and that reduces your blood pressure, then when you suddenly stand up it causes you to feel dizzy.

Tracyx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky I'm a bit confused were you talking to me or Lily as I have not had any spotting yet this cycle? Apart from the spot of blood about 2 weeks ago when I thought I had thrush coming back. I hoe you are felling better today after last night and you get ready to try again  

MadameG your DH is really trying which is great   I hope it works. I wish my DP would take just one supplement but no as the results came back in the normal range but it can't hurt I reckon. You keep trying and as my GP said it only takes one sperm to make a baby! (Think he was trying to cheer me up)  

Tracy I hope you get lucky before your planned FET  

Diamondgirl sorry to hear the witch turned up  , and on Friday 13th of all days! It was my DP's birthday that day no wonder he went all moody and awol, only just realised doh  . Oh and can't help you with the discharge thing sorry.

Strawbs Congratulations hope all goes well!

Afm nothing to report I've got a sore throat and have been aching all over so just feeling sorry for myself


----------



## ALWAYSWISHING

MadameG, his op was on the 5th Feb so not long ago. Dr Dawson couldnt explain why there was just heads.  DH is taking loads of vitamins that was recommended, so fingers crossed there is an improvement. We going to have a private sample done in a few weeks.

Good luck everybody xxxxx


----------



## lily1980

Tracey, hope your coping ok with the dreaded AF.  Hopefully you will get things sorted as that amount of bleeding must exhaust you.

Madam G - it's definitely better when your OH doesn't know its ovulation time as can be so much pressure on them - fingers crossed this is your month!!!

Alwayswishing - good for your DH taking loads of vits.  My DH has his GP appointment in the morning and should hopefully get SA results tomorrow.  His sample was ages ago and bloody NHS said he would be written to within 10 days.  Well about 3 weeks passed and still no word so he eventually phoned the GP and had to wait 3 weeks to get an appointment - arrrgghhhhhh!!!

Kiteflyer and Becky hope your feeling better today  

I've had some breakthrough bleeding today and not feeling positive about testing on Monday.  To be honest I think AF will arrive earlieragain this month.  My DH said to me today that judging by the size of my bloated belly that he thought AF would come much sooner.  Men!!! 

Really nervous about getting DH's SA results tomorrow morning.  I'm praying they are normal       .  The whole ttc situation puts us under so much pressure and I feel down a lot of the time but every month I manage to dust myself down and look forward to the next cycle and of course I get support from all the ladies on FF. 

Sending hugs to all of you and anyone I have missed


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi girls,

I just popped on to update my old cycle buddies with the news we had yesterday. Unfortuntately DH has been diagnosed with Klinefelters. His last SA showed some improvement with 50% Morp and Motility but <0.1 million sperm. Doctor has told him it is unlikely he will ever have his own child unless with have ICSI. I seem to be coping OK considering but DH is naturally devastated. It looks therefore that unless we win the appeal its Reprofit DD for us for definite. Meanwhile, DH is grieving for his loss which is understandable. So it seems as if TTC naturally is no longer an avenue for us. I know there is like a small percentage of a chance but tbf it just puts more pressure on our relationship which has been a bit rocky lately as DH has been building to this point of getting his results and has been more tempestous as a result.

I am just going to hang in there for him. I will still be around reading on FF and occasionally dropping in to say hi.

Wish you all the best with your TTC   love and hugs  

Brummie xxx


----------



## MadameG

Oh Brummiemill that's such sad news. Big big   to you both. I so hope that reprofit work their magic for you two when you get there. It must have been so unimaginably hard to get the news  Take care girly, keep in touch if you can xxx


----------



## Buttley

Hello Ladies  

I have read sooo much info from some fantastic posts, but have never actually posted myself, so this is my first!

Had our first cycle in Dec/Jan and received the BFN in Feb.

We are blessed that my father had said he will fund another cycle for us, but I am absolutely petrified of going through it all again  

Last month was our 2nd time using the CB Ovulation Kit and (It hasn't worked this month either as i know AF is just about to make an appearance...)  I cant believe how early I ovulate- first time day 9, last time day 11, i'd always presumed it was around day 14 of my 28 day cycle - how wrong can you be  

Anyway, thank you for starting such a thread, I shall look forward to reading everyone's updates!

Michelle Xx


----------



## lily1980

Buttley - Sorry to hear your first cycle didn't work but how lovely of your dad to fund another cycle for you.  He must know what a fabulous mum you are going to be  .  Has AF arrived this month yet or is there still some hope there

My AF is def on the way as constant breakthrough bleeding as is the norm.  Being more positive though I think we will get another month of ttc before my operation in August (if i ever get a date confirmed!!!) as I've not started my medications yet.  My DH got his SA results back the other day and all was normal -  fingers crossed once I am fixed then hopefully we will get our dream.

It's been quiet on here recently - hope everyone is ok? xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  yes it way too quiet here.
Lilly1980  when it your test  as I do know sometime AF is the sign of pregnant so come on be postive.
Buttley  sorry to your your BFn in feb and that the last 2 month hasn't work but hey 3rd lucky for next month eh  as now you know when your big O  as I think alot women think they know their body  when sometime they don't eh lol and thank god for the CBM me think lol.
I am CD4  so not long to go but if this month don't work my bless DP want to take me to abi dhabi next month for me to relax during my O  so I won't book it yet till my next period  oooooooo lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Buttley

Dear Lily 1980

Thank you for your lovely words around my dad funding the cycle, truly touched me  

I'm pretty sure AF is about to make an appearance, but hey ho, we'll just have to keep trying!!!

Please forgive my ignorance but is myomectomy to do with fibroids? How long have you been waiting for the operation and how long after before you can start trying again?

Fantastic news about your DH sample.  The reason we had to go through treatment was due to my DH poor samples (motility issues) yet when he gave his sample on EC day it was deemed "Normal" which is one of the reasons we're having time TTC 'au natural' He is giving another sample on Tuesday just to make sure that wasn't a freak one-off.

Take care. Best wishes.

Michelle Xx


----------



## Buttley

Hi Becky7

Thanks for your kind words  

I'm really hoping your DH wont be booking this holiday for you   , but what an absolutely lovely thought!!!

I shall be keeping my eyes open for your update!

Your 'signature' is just... well, I can't find the words to be honest - You must be one hell of a strong lady, with one hell of a DH by your side!

Take Care.  Best Wishes.

Michelle Xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Lily I'm feeling better now thanks been a horrible week though and it has left me really tired   get a bit of a lie in tomorrow before I take my brother and family to the station as he is running the London marathon on Sunday  . Has your af showed up yet? I know the longer it takes to get a date for your op the more time you get at ttc but you really need the op too! It is a bit of a no win situation, poor you  

Brummie good to hear from you but I am so sorry to hear your news. I'm sure you will give your DH all the love and support he needs  . Keep in touch

Welcome Buttley I'm sorry to hear about your failed cycle but you keep trying  . I wish my dad you fund a cycle for me but he just thinks kids are too expensive anyway, bizarre when he had 2 lol! Saying that he does support me just in other ways. You sound pretty much the same as me 38 and never been pregnant, in fact I'm fed up with doctors saying "you've never been pregnant?"  

Becky glad you have something to look forward to but you just never know what might happen this time. Good luck  

A big hello to anyone I've missed


----------



## lily1980

Hi Michelle - a myomectomy is to remove the fibroid and unfortunatly as mine is so big it will be an open myo so major surgery - scared!!!!  I thought it was going to be in Aug as that is what the consultant said however I came home to a letter today saying it would be in the next 9 weeks.  In some ways its a good thing but I haven't started my injections yet (to reduce excessive bleeding during surgery) and I need at least 2 months worth.  Tried phoning hospital today but just went to answerphone so will need to try again on Monday.  Sending you lots of positive energy for your next cycle      

Kiteflyer, glad to hear you're feeling better.  Where are you with your cycle now?  For me AF is pretty much here now - its mainly brown 'old' blood so far but I always get this beforehand.  Hopefully is op is earlier then I get to recuperate in nicer weather 

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Lily the NHS seem to do what they like   but its good you have heard from them. Will you get one more go at ttc or not? I am on dpo 10 so af not due till about Thursday next week. Nothing to report really just been feeling fed up this week really


----------



## lily1980

I know Kiteflyer it is so frustrating.  When I was at the doctor's on Wed to get my DH's SA results, my GP (who is lovely) checked the system and said they had not been informed yet about the injections as it is the local GP surgery that adminsters them.  I phoned the hospital when I got in just before 5pm to query it but it just went to straight to voicemail so will need to wait till Monday.  Given how quickly it seems to be moving I don't think we will get one more month of ttc as will need to start jabs in the next couple of weeks.  What makes me happier though is if I get the op say in June then we can start ttc again maybe in September - so there is still a chance I could get my BFP in 2012!!!  

Sorry you've been feeling fed up - I find the 2ww so up and down too.  I've been a wee hermit the last couple of weeks but my hubby made me promise that from next week I need to get back to my old routine again - I know once I do I will feel better but sometimes you just need a bit time to tend to your wounds before it starts all over again.
xxx


----------



## mazza10

Hi Ladies,

Looks like i'm further along this journey than most of you.  Wishing everyone of you BFP's naturally....this journey is hard and I'm waiting to start my 3rd IVF cycle.  Hoping for a natural miracle while i'm waiting.

Good luck to all of you xxxx

Mazza


----------



## BECKY7

Oh mazza10  thank you and your next IVF will be 3rd time lucky but then who know it could happen during your 1st naturally eh.
I am cd6 and done my stick and am on low and I am hoping to be high starting from tomorrow for 3 day then 2 high peak on wed and thur and high on fri and last bd at lunchtime before my DP start boozing the whole weekend with his best mate who coming from USA  otherwise I would have gone mad if my plan didn't happen lol.
I have walk 2half hour posting a leaflet yesterday and I got to do it again today grrrrr at lunchtime when most people are out  as it embassing to do it for my DP new work  but I make sure I get paid lol.
Hope you all have great weekend  keep me post.
Becky7 xx


----------



## lily1980

Gutted AF arrived last night    I really had some hope this month even though I'd had some breakthrough bleeding.  Looks like I'm starting my pre-op injections shortly too so no more ttc until later in the year  

I'll let you know if we manage to squeeze in one more month of ttc.

Ladies I'm sending you lots of positive energy       and baby dust      xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh Lilly  oh I am so so sorry to hear that  aghhhhhh bleedy body trick you and us to think that we may have a chance with all the signs eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls, how is everyone today?

I am only on day 9 but my monitor has went to HIGH already so I have no idea what's happening this month as i normally dont get a high till day 10/11 then peak on day 13 so I'll need to keep my eye on it incase my PEAKS sneak up on me early this cycle  .

Tracyx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Tracy  oooo your getting there and every month is different  so handing to have CBM I think  enjoy BD.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Mazza good luck with your op and next round of IVF  

Tracy hope you manage plenty of bms over the weekend, perfect weather for staying in bed if you can  

lily poor you   but I hope you get hold of  the hospital on Monday and get your op all sorted. Keep us posted  

Becky hope your plan works this week  

Not much for me to report just feeling a bit down as a couple from work had their first scan yesterday and have both posted the picture on ********. I was feeling fed up enough when I found out they were expecting but seeing the picture twice is like torture, why can't it be me?


----------



## HMB

Kiteflyer


----------



## BECKY7

Morning  I am cd7 and on high and done bd this am and maybe tonight if I can get round him lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Thanks HMB I don't know why but it feels like I'm having my nose rubbed in it! Guess its the same of all us children I can cope with but pregnant women, scan pics, and updates on the pregnancy I can't  . Hope your well.

I'm just settling down to watch the London Marathon and track my brother, I haven't watched it for years! So I best go and get my breakfast and a coffee


----------



## MadameG

Morning ladies, I hope you're all enjoying your weekend 

Big   kiteflyer, it all feels very unfair at times doesn't it and it's not something you can ever really escape being reminded of  Hope you're feeling better today and that you have something interesting to focus on for the day.

Becky good luck for this month with all the bms  

Lily sorry to hear that AF turned up for you  I hope that you get hold of your gp tomorrow, fingers crossed that the operation does the trick for ttc naturally for you!

Tracey hopefully you get your peak so you can get some bms in, maybe your cycle has changed slightly this month after things went a little odd for you last month? My peak was 2 days later than 'normal' this time after having a bit of a strange AF with zero pain   

Welcome Buttley and Mazza, sending you lots of  

Afm, I'm off work with a nasty uti  it is very disconcerting to feel such urgency all the time. Trying to lie down as much as possible as it is so much worse if I'm on my feet! If it's worse tomorrow I'll be off to the doctors, but does anyone know the rules on antibiotics whilst ttc? Saying that I'm not holding out hope again this month as we didn't have any bms on the peak days, only the highs...at the risk of sounding like a real cow, I'm pretty miffed as I went this month with not telling DH that it was the time (he definitely didn't know as he said to me last night 'you haven't got to that time yet so it can't be pregnancy), which meant that we didn't have BD as he wasn't in the mood, but I didn't tell him that it was peak time as otherwise he says he feels too pressured...meaning we don't have bms. Not quite sure how to handle the issue so if anyone has any words if wisdom it would be appreciated  I'm currently trying to grow some extra patience and console myself with there's always another month...

Anyways, lots of love and luck to everyone and hello to all that I've missed xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi MadameG yes I'm feeling better today tracking my brother on  the marathon and have made a lovely looking loaf of bread by hand  ! Hope it tastes as good as it looks. 
I don't have any tips for you with your DH around ov time. My DP said last year he felt like a donor, I was always more keen to dtd around ov time so he knew even though I didn't tell him. So now I have to been keen whenever so he feels like I want him not his sperm! I hope your uti gets better I have no idea about antibiotics when ttc I always ask my gp if he gives me something and he goes yes yes its fine to take, then I read the leaflet and it says it isn't


----------



## Sarah1712

MadameG i would suggest taking a trip to ann summers and get some saucy dress up outfit and when its the peak day particularly just seduce him!!! Or if it really frustrates you, id tell him to grow a pair and that getting pregnant doesnt happen by looking at each other so he has to put the effort in too lol. Sounds harsh but my dh has had 'the lecture' that it is both of us to be in tip top condition and on our game. For me we dont have a problem in the bedroom dept as strangely dh always seems to know when its ovulation time without even doing the cb monitor (i do it anyway tbs!) he says i give off this lets go to bed aroma lol my dh is a silly twonk sometimes but he does seem to always get it right lol

Sarah x


----------



## MadameG

Haha thanks Sarah and Kiteflyer for your advice, I laughed out loud at Sarah's 'grow a pair' comment! DH came to see what was so funny but of course I wouldn't tell him  A little tmi, but I'm generally keen most of the time whereas DH has a lower libido, so I think that my frustration at not having lots of sex is just more amplified at ov time. I've tried dressing up,  games and naughty books (makes me feel like we'd be conceiving a badly behaved child!  ) but I think that 'the lecture' might be in the pipeline. I think I'm going to sort out a gym membership for him in the next month or so because I know that part of his lack of interest is due to him feeling not fit enough bless him. Ho hum, patience is a virtue as they say!

Take care girls xxx

Ps. I am now toying with the idea of baking some bread too, if I can tolerate standing long enough anyway!


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies

I am confused as I am CD7 with high on my CBM so we bd this am then around lunchtime I had thick CM with pink (never had thick CM with pink) then wipe with light pink and on my pantie then this evening it all stop.
What the hell it that all about as I am not even peak yet  it that all normal as I was gonna seduce my DP again tonight.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Buttley

Hi Lily1980

Hope you manage to get through to the hospital on Monday and I wish you the very best with the op     
and even more       for after it!

Now I am slowly but surely find my way around this site, I shall keep my eye on your progess!

Best Wishes

Michelle Xx


----------



## Sarah1712

Madame G can i suggest either a homeopathist or herbs for tour dh that are libido boosters. Or put viagra in his stew haha just joking!! I think sometimes they just need to be told! And for sperm to be in tip top condition, men need to ejaculate every 3 maybe 4 days ideally, no one wants old swimmers or they wont make it to the right place. As for gum, hes kinda gotta want to do it really so id give him ownership of that one but perhaps go for walks in the evening together so you can talk and get exercise at the same time

Good luck
Sarah xx


----------



## MadameG

Evening,

Becky I wouldn't panic, it might just be a tiny bit of blood from irritation from bms earlier, I think it happens to many ladies if things have been bumped a bit vigourously!

Sarah cheers for the advice  he's wanted to join the gym again for ages but we've been a bit stretched with money recently but it should get a bit better in the near future so it shouldn't be a problem. It's crazy how expensive gyms are considering how much emphasis the government puts on exercise, even our little local leisure centre would be over £70 a month for the 2 of us! We do walk a fair bit as we have dogs so at least we're not proper couch potatoes   We also had a chat a little while ago about keeping the swimmers 'fresh', prompted by the SA results and the surgeons advice - I told him that I don't mind if he's just sorting himself out without me, just to make sure that he clears the pipes every few days either way. And to his credit he has been so that's positive.

Xxx


----------



## lily1980

Hi ladies - quick update, I spoke to the hospital today and I'm getting my first zoladex injections next week so no more BMS till at least September after the op.  I thought when it was confirmed that I was getting the jabs and we wouldn't squeeze in another month of ttc naturally that I would be gutted but I've surprised myself and feel ok.  I think I'm just glad that things are moving forward and in a way I'm looking forward to a few months where I'm not completely focussed on whether AF arrives and analysing every single twinge - hopefully it will give me and DH time to just go back to how we were before ttc took over.

Please don't take this wrong way but I hope when I return to this thread later in the year that none of you are here and instead have lovely little healthy beans     

Thanks for all the support the last couple of months   xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey madamG 
Thank you  and I have search and it did say it mean am very fertile so we done it again last night as I couldn't take the risk lol  And yes the gym are way too expensive so lucky for my dogs as I do alot of power walk in the forest so that help to keep my weight down so maybe try power walk with your dogs for 45min.

Lilly1980  how exciting that things are rolling for you finally lol and hope to see your name in near future.

I am CD8 today and still high but I got bleedy sharp headache  so might give tonight a miss  and start again tomorrow night.

How are you all ladies as it been too quiet here.

Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Good for you Lily  I'm sure those months will whizz by for you and hopefully you'll get your long awaited good news. All the best xxxxx

Becky hope you haven't had any more spotting and that you're back on form tomorrow 

Xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Lily I hope your op all goes smoothly and you are back TTC very soon. I know what you mean about getting back to how you were with your DH I keep having those sort of conversations with my DP but he never makes the time  

Becky hope you get your peak soon and you get plenty of BMS in  

AFM I squashed my belly at work today over stretching for something and it hurt after wards, in fact when I left work I had some shoot pains. Part of me is thinking don't worry your not pg but part of me is thinking what if I am have I done some harm  . Oh well too late now. Also I did get thrush back it seems to come on after ov so maybe its hormonal or down to stress but I'm thinking of doing a detox and cut all sugar and yeast out for a week or two but that just doesn't sound appealing lol. I have my follow up appointment tomorrow so I think I will mention it then, the thrush not the idea of a detox!


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

How is everyone today?

I'm on day 12 and still HIGH so im expecting my 1st PEAK tomorrow so ovulation will be on Thursday (Day 14) as usual.

I have changed a few of my supplements this month to see if they make any difference to my long/heavy periods so I'm now taking:  Pregnacare Conception, 125mg Thyroxine, Folic Acid, 3000mg Omega 3, 1000mg Vit C, 15mg Zinc, 322mg Iron.

I just realised yesterday that i havn't had any basic fertility bloods done for years so ive made an appointment with my Gp to ask if she'll run them for me, so I've made a list....

FSH
LH
ESTRODIAL
PROLACTIN
PROGESTERONE
AMH

Can anyone think of any I've missed?

Tracyx


----------



## Sarah1712

Tracy- this has no relevance to your question but i see you have successfully lost a lot of weight and i just wondered how youd done it? Any tips you have etc? Just thought bloods might be worth having thyroid and full blood count too

Sarah x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Becky,

I lost most of my weight following Weightwatchers, I did switch to a milkshake diet for a few weeks but it wasn't really working with my thyroid isssues so im back at Weightwatchers.  After my IVF I had gained a lot of weight so joined WW and lost 3st and within 2 weeks I got my natural BFP which I'm sure was linked to my weight loss.  During my pregnancy I regained a lot of weight so when my son was 6 months I went back to WW to loss it again and am now about 10lbs from my goal weight again so I'm hoping to get it off before my next FET but I have an All-Inclusive holiday coming up between now and then so I doubt I'll make my goal weight but my BMI is 25 so I'm happy to cycle at this weight as my BMI was 30 when I had my last IVF  .

You are right that thyroid bloods & a FBC is important for fertility but I have an underactive thyroid and low iron stores so I have my thyroid & blood count checked every 8/12wks routinely anyway so I don't need to ask for those.

Tracyx


----------



## HMB

Tracy, add TSH to your list   Then you have a very thorough hormone fertility check. 

Madame--have your DH take Maca. That will make him more frisky plus it's good for sperm. You could put it in his food.  

Let's have some BFPs here! xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi lovely ladies   My appointment went ok today, apart from it was an Asian doctor and I struggled to understand her   my DP did though. Anyway she said all my results were normal apart from FSH which at 8 she said was boarder line   I thought that was ok especially as I'm 38? Anyway she gave me 3 months of Clomid and I have to go for a scan on the 2nd cycle and then a follow up appointment 4 months later unless I get lucky  . I will still be using CBFM so I guess I can still keep in touch with you all


----------



## HMB

Sounds great Kiteflyer  . Suddenly you got action  . One suggestion based on experience of friends who were on clomid: when you go for your consult at 4 months if you are not preggers yet, press them to change the dosage of clomid (or change to OI).


----------



## Buttley

Well ladies...

AF arrived on Saturday    

Although I knew it was coming, you still cling on to hope that it wont!!!

Maybe this month ehh

  

Michelle Xx


----------



## MadameG

Hey ladies,

The uti and pain were still lingering so I went to the doctors today and they put me on antibiotics. The nurse was lovely and made sure that they were safe for use during pregnancy as we're ttc, she even tested for pregnancy there and then, which was of course negative but she was kind saying that it doesn't mean you're not pregnant as it's still a while before your AF, bless her. Anyway I'm definitely feeling a lot better this evening apart from the tiredness and it is pretty painful if I'm up and about for more than about 10 minutes, DH is being a star and doing lots for me  I also broke it to him last night that we'd missed the peak days (again) this month as he had turned me down. He was a bit sad about it but ultimately it was quite a positive conversation (I took your advice Sarah) and gave him a gentle lecture about if he wants to try naturally and avoid tx, then he needs to get past the 'peak pressure' moments. He seems much more upbeat about it now and reported to me that he's told a colleague that they needed to cut down on alcohol, caffeine and up their exercise if they want to conceive! 

Kiteflyer that's fab news about your results and I hope that clomid works out for you - and definitely stick around here with us! And I hope that your tummy is better too - I do find it odd being in this limbo of 'but I MIGHT be pregnant so should I do x y and z or not?!'

Tracey I hope that you get your peak and that the blood work gets approved and comes back as normal. Congrats on your weight loss too, I don't think I said so before 

Buttley bad luck this month but at least you can start again soon eh?

Alwayswishing I'm not sure if I replied to you before (it takes me an age on my phone to check!) but 2 months is quite a short interval to check so it'll best to get another SA done in the next few months to check for any improvements 

Hmb ta for the maca advice. I'm a little wary of herbal supplements as DH is on beta blockers so I'm terrified of things interfering, but I have noticed that he feels quite frisky when eating ginger, so I think I'll start getting a bit more into our cooking and snacks!


Love to everyone I've missed! Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Tracey  well done for losing so much weight with weight washer  that is amazing  and yes get all the test you can from your GP and HMB is right TSH.

Buttery  aghhhhh bloody AF  next month eh.

Hey kiterflyer  that fab your having clomid  as I was thinking of asking my GP for it and I was told it would ruin my egg as I will be 41 in june  so I got scared and deceided against it.

HMB  how ou feeling as have read over40 and your almost there eh.

MadamG  that great to hear your DH have woken up and I feel for you to miss your peak this month so he better get sorted and ready for next month to make it up from this month but you can still carrying on for another 5 day after your last peak.

I am on CD10 and got my peak and my DP was suppose to go out but now he can't cos he can't drinks so he won't bother go out now hee hee  but I was to
D to carrying on all the way till CD17 so gonna do tonight and Tom and fri lunchtime as he got to go out fri night then sunday and Tuesday as a back up lol  just in case my CBM is funny as my timing for this month is excaulty the same as last month  so I won't used a stick  till next month to save my stick  like Lilly say ( I think it was lililly)

Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

HMB I have to take 50mg for the first month then 100mg for the 2nd two then if we are prepared to pay they will try something else, the dr said at my age its pointless being on clomid for any longer if I want to maximism my changes of achieving pregnancy. I was told in January I would have to pay for clomid but managed to get it without paying a thing   I'm sure I should have paid the NHS prescription charge at least.

Buttley   hopefully next month for you   

MadameG glad you are starting to feel better, hope you are back too normal very soon  . My belly is fine now started spotting yesterday and my temp has plummeted today so guess AF will be here anytime   really hoped it had worked this month nevermind. Glad you had the talk with your DH I hope next month is better for you  

Becky I don't think a GP can prescribe clomid, I might be wrong though. Its only for 3 months so I'm willing to give it a try. Hope you get lots of BMS in now you have your peak. You need to use the sticks till it stops asking but save the ones after the first peak to use again next month   I think thats right Tracy can tell us more as she is the expert  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## HMB

Kiteflyer, that is excellent, your doctor is really on the ball  ...don't feel guilty about getting a discount, you shouldn't be paying at all if you are under 40 if I understand NHS rules. I know, I know, your region is not offering what it should be. Get your appt scheduled already with her for the  3-4 months consultation. You can always cancel it.   

Good luck Becky and Madame and Buttley.

I'm doing IUI this week, so not au natural this cycle. Hope this is the LAST cycle, period  

Cheers


----------



## HMB

Kiteflyer, I forgot to say: 8 is not that bad for FSH. Depends also on your oestradiol and AMH. Did the other 2 fall into the "good" category?


----------



## MadameG

Good luck HMB, I'm rooting for you!!!   keep us updated 

Kiteflyer  , let's hope that AF doesn't actually show up and that the thermometer was on the blink...otherwise at least you have clomid as a plan b so to speak   I'm trying to rest as much as possible today as it's back to work tomorrow, I'm pretty nervous as I'm still shattered and too warm  oh well, just need the anitibiotics to do their thing!

Becky good luck with the bms, we couldn't continue this month as I was already feeling the uti coming on, but we did get the high days in at least  is your dp still drinking much then as normal? 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Faithope

Hey ladies,

I really need to catch up on everyone, just haven't had time  

CBFM is CD8 so another 10 days and peak should appear (I hope   )


----------



## JW3

HMB - good luck for your IUI          

Faithope - good luck for getting a peak   

Kiteflyer - good luck with the clomid, it seems most pregnancies with clomid are in the first three months of using it - hope it works for you first time      

I have only managed to post on here a few times but am still hoping for a natural and been using monitor - although messed it up this month by setting the time at wrong time of day so used smiley faces ov tests instead.  Looks like might have ovulated in last couple of days so hopeful this one might work as GP has refused to do any test or referal until December and I don't think my consultant accepts self-refer even for private


----------



## kiteflyer

HMB I already have my appointment for 4 months time, I think it should be 3 but the dr wrote down 4 so thats what I had to make. I'm hoping I will not need it  . My clinic don't do AMH but everything else was normal I have ordered some Royal Jelly anyway as it is meant to help with egg quality I guess it will be too late to have effect this cycle but its got to be worth a try  . Hope everything is going well for you  

MadameG no it was not on the blink AF arrived in full force during the night   my temp normally fall over 2 days I have never seen such a drastic fall before! So I will hang around but I will not be going on about Clomid here! Hope work was ok for you today  

Oh Jenny I didn't know that I do hope so thank you! I hope you get lucky very soon and don't need any tests


----------



## HMB

Kiteflyer, that sounds good. Royal jelly is great as you said plus makes you feel a bit peppier  . I assume you are taking a good fertility multivit already. Without adding loads of expensive stuff, you could add 1000mg Vit c that is recommended by immunes specialists. This would be a gentle boost and can't hurt anything. Also maca is great. I got a box of it on Amazon of 340 tablets for cheap. Not sure what you should do about the reoccuring thrush  . Perhaps the vit c will help with that, maybe investigate. Also maybe probiotics would help? Probiotics def helps tame any  minor infections in the vagina area which is a good thing. Would your Doc give you antibiotics for the thrush? AB's can also help get rid of uterine infections that could be attacking the ovaries/follies. Melatonin taken from CD1 until ovulation is supposed to help with egg quality, not to mention it helps with your sleep  . Are you taking antioxidants and DHA fish oils? Did you get an Antral Folicle scan on CD2/3? That tells a lot about your reserve. JennyW was successful on her 5th go of OI with Puregon, something to think about for your next cons if the clomid somehow doesn't do the trick.


----------



## kiteflyer

HMB I have started taking probiotics for thrush and have founds some homeopathic tablets for Candida on Amazon so will give them a go and something that maintains a healthy PH level down there   I can't remember its name just now. Part of me thinks its been brought on by stress due from TCC and work which is so busy there are just not enough hours in the day anymore  . I'm also going to go as sugar free as possible for a month, no more as I don't want to cut fruit out longer than that! Antibiotics can encourage thrush so I won't be having them but hopefully I can get on top of it now. I have omega 3 fish oils and really can not face anymore tablets than I am already taking but thanks for the tips you know so much!

How is everyone else? Its very quite I guess you are all getting down to some BMS


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies 
I found this interesting.

Based on a study published in 1999 implantation happens on average
9.1 days after ovulation with a range of 6-12 days.

The egg becomes fertilized with a sperm within 12 hours after ovulation, usually in the outer portion of the fallopian tube. It then travels down the fallopian tube, increasing its size along the way. In the fallopian tube it becomes the zygote and doubles to two cells, four cells, then eight cells and becomes the "morula."

As the morula enters the uterine cavity it's called a "blastocyst." Implantation happens when the fertilized egg (blastocyst) attaches to the uterine wall and starts producing the pregnancy hormone hCG.

In 84% of pregnancies, however, implantation happened between days 8 and 10 after ovulation. There was an increase of miscarriages when implantation happened later. The rate of early pregnancy loss was 13% when implantation happened by day 9, it rose to 26% with implantation on day 10 after ovulation, it rose to 52% if implantation was on day 11 after ovulation, and to 82% if implantation was later than 11 days after


----------



## JW3

Becky - that is interesting - thanks for sharing    I am on the wait now and didn't realise it could be up to 12 days until implantation

Hi everyone


----------



## MadameG

Morning everyone, how are we all after the weekend?

Becky that post was interesting, thanks for sharing 

Kiteflyer boooo about AF but at least you can start clomid now. Fingers crossed for you hun  . Work was fine in the end, manically busy but I managed to get through it, I've been sleeping well at least! I think the antibiotics have worked...although not quite 'fixed' yet...

HMB hope you're okay  

Afm I'm pretty sure AF is round the corner as my breasts are developing into balloons again   17 days ish until it's peak time!

xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies 
Where are you all  I am 4dpo  I think and this time only had feeling of cold coming again and ulcer on the tip of my tongue but that only last 2 day and that it I think so  I don't think it happening this month  aghhhhh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Hey Becky, don't get ahead of yourself hun, tis a bit early to symptom spot I think -   thoughts!! I'm 12 dpo, nearly ready to start all over again for us! xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi madamG
How are you  and I know I am thinking too much about signs as this is my 2nd month of CBM  and I don't know why I got high hope with using CBM but it would be great to either feel so sick or to have such a sore BB.
Did you not gave any sign for 12dpo.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Becky just sore boobs for me but I always get them a few days before AF, so just a normal month for me I think. Onwards and upwards eh? There is a rough guide to when symptoms generally start to appear in the 2ww forum I think, but they're all so similar to AF signs that I think it's way too difficult to tell without driving yourself crazy! Not to say that I don't 'listen' to my body for twinges after peak days...  xx


----------



## ALWAYSWISHING

Hi everybody, im on CD 26, don't think ive much, if any chance, but you can but try  .  A week to go before DH can send another SA, so hoping for better results  .

Good luck everybody  xx


----------



## Faithope

Hi  

CD14 and CBFM still says Low   pants.

Love to all xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Faithope   I hope it changes tomorrow.

Always wishing I hope you get better SA results this time  

MadameG if your not lucky this month maybe now you and your DH have had a chat things will change for you  

Becky stop symptom spotting it will drive you crazy   its hard I know but all the symptoms for pregnancy and AF arriving are the same. I know some people get more obvious pg signs before the end of the 2ww but most of us don't. What will be will be  

Afm I am on day 6 so got the CBFM out and it was a low, didn't think it would ask to test after all the highs last month. I was tempted to use my day 6 stick from last month but as I am on meds now I thought I better not. We haven't done any BDing for ages as although I feel fine my DP says he feels sore from the Thrush, he has it worse than me I think but he is recovering from an infected knee and hip! Maybe he is the cause of our problem  . I have him on homeopathic tablets maybe they will work   whatever he better be ready for some BMS very very soon even if its a quicky  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer  ok I will stop looking for the signs    as I never get any signs when my PM coming anyway  so hopefully that good as I did get lots of signs last month and it was BFN so hopefully having no signs I will get BFP eh lol  and I really hope your thrush will clear up sooner for you and your DP.
I am CD16  5dpo  so half way for me.

MadamG  not long to go for you

Faith peak will come.

Alwayswishing  oooooo not long to go for you too.

Hello other ladies.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Jakoba

I'm sure some one has probably posted about this before but haven't got the time to go searching atm. We have been to a clinic about having baby #2 and they seem stuck on the fact that because we had our son through IVF that is our only option for #2. A bit ridiculous in my opinion since the only reason we went straight for IVF was because we could but we can't do that again now! Anyway I was referred to a site by a specialist about this fertility monitor. It's a lot of money! But if it does work or they will actually give you your money back after 12 months of no luck it would be worth it. Has any one else tried this? If so and you weren't successful do they really give you the money back? They claim to be as successful as IVF!


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky how are you doing? I hope you are just chilling and getting on with life and not symptom spotting  

Jakoba I'm sorry I can't help with your question, I guess you are talking about DuoFertility? I think people have posted about this in the past though.

How is everyone else?

Afm I think the homeopathic tablets are working for my DP   so hopefully no thrush for bms time  . I'm on CD8 so shouldn't get my peak until CD14. I am on highs now the same as last month.


----------



## Faithope

Hey ladies  

CBFM is CD 16 and todays said High so heres hoping for my normal 35 day'er


----------



## Jakoba

Yes I was, I had started a new thread so that might be why it's confusing. I think a moderator added it to this thread because this seems to be a good place to ask  I will have a read back and see if I can find any previous posts in the mean time.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer  no I am not as I have been too busy but I did have implanation dip at 5dpo and now my temp have been rising in the last 2 day so let hope it still rising. And I have been playing racket all today  but I didn't push myself too much and have had a glass of rosa wine to chill and tomorrow I will be 8dpo.
Jakoba  I think I have heard of it  and how expensive it is.
Faithope  woooooo you getting there and hope your ready in the next week.
MadamG  how are u.
Becky7 xx


----------



## salblade

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind if I join you. I've been very lucky and have a beautiful baby girl thanks to IVF, but we have already made the decision that we will be having no more tx. Our only way to get our little girl a sibling is naturally, so I have decided not to take any contraception and next month the cbfm will be coming out of the cupboard to see if I ovulate. 


Hi faithope wishing you lots of luck with your upcoming cycle   .


Hope to get to know you all   .
Salx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey salblade  welcome and congrats on your daughter and hope you will be lucky on your 1st month of CBM.

Hey I am cd19 and 8dpo  I had 2 dip 1 at 5dpo and 2 at 8dpo  hope it still go back up tomorrow but that all I got  no other signs  not like last month  weird.

Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Jakoba I saw the thread about it last year before this thread was started hopefully this is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262821.0

Becky you enjoy your weekend, when is your AF due? Or not hopefully 

salblade welcome


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies,

How are you all doing? Blooming AF arrived yesterday for me  the witch was even a day later than normal so I had a whole 24 hours of surprise hope before it was dashed grrrr. Never mind, as you say kiteflyer hopefully things will improve now that DH and I have had 'a bit of a chat'! I definitely have noticed that we're being more open about things so I feel more positive now 

Kiteflyer hope that the thrush has disappeared now, not long till peak days for you  

Becky I'm glad that you're relaxing a bit, sending tons of implantation vibes your way!!!

Welcome salblade and jakoba 

Faithope good luck!!

Alwayswishing I'm sending lots of   hun, really hope that things have improved SA wise. We're waiting till July for DH's to give a full three months for the vitamins to hopefully work  . I'm so impatient though  

Love and luck to everyone else, have a good weekend girls xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh madamG  so so sorry to hear about our AF  But so happy to hear about you and your DH  and yes you got to be more open before times fly by  And bet your looking forward to your next peak now.

Kiterflyer  my cycle due next fri or sat  Not  lol  but onight my DP was in the mood tonight so we did bd and had slight pink when wipe  aghhhhhhh  STAY AWAY.

Hope you all ladies ave a lovely weekend.

Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Could be implantation bleeding Becky.....    xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey madamG  I don't want any implanation bleeding  Last time I had it at 10dpo  I had period  even though I am 8dpo but still don't want any implanation bleed  aghhhhhhhh .
Becky7 xx


----------



## Jakoba

Thanks Kiteflyer I just sent a PM to one of the ladies who had bought it. She posted nearly a year ago so looking forward to seeing what she has to say! 

So in the mean time, we are on CD14 and although my OPKs have come back definite negatives (they are the cheap ones) I have lots of EWCM? Can I really have that still and not be ovulating? I've been testing for ovulation since CD10. Anyway we decided to follow the dtd every 3-4 days plan this month and are due again tonight so hoping it's all timed well!

Also what do you ladies think of the female O in relation to conceiving? I've read a few things about it, some positive and some just neutral but was thinking it must be there for a reason in regards to conceiving? lol


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi ladies just a quickie as I'm on my phone, sorry for any typos! 

Becky wasn't your blood last month after bding too? Is it the only time you get it? 

Madameg poor you but hopefully this will be the month after your chat! 

Jakoba hope you get some answers personally I think it's too strict for us dp doesn't like bding to a routine! I have used cheap opks but they don't always see to show ov so I think they are a waste of money. Ewcm is a good sign your about to ov though so good luck. Sorry can't help with the O have never looked into it


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone thanks for the lovely welcomes   .


Hi becky hope af stays away for you, hope the pink discharge was implantation bleeding       


Hi kiteflyer thanks for the welcome   .


Hi madameg I'm sorry about af   . Really hope next month brings you more luck   .


Hi jakoba I've used cheap tests before and they were rubbish. Sorry I don't know much about the female o I did briefly luck into it but there seems to be a lot of contradiction. Good luck for this month   .


Hi everyone else   .


Well I'm cd11 today and nothing happening yet, although I was always late ov before I had my daughter, I'm not sure how things are now.
Salx


----------



## BECKY7

Morning everyone

Still no signs apart from yesterday when I went to toilet I had tiny discharge on my panties  as I felt wet even when I wipe it felt wet on yesterday and the other day  as thought I got my period but no  any idea ladies.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Hello Jakoba, there is a really (funny) thread about the female O on FF somewhere. You should look for it. Many ladies testified to having had them and having babies   


Kiteflyer--sounds like things are lined up well for you this cycle   

Try not to stress Becky  

Looking forward to seeing some BFPs on this thread soon


----------



## ALWAYSWISHING

Hi everybody.

CD 1 for me , id manage to convince myself we had been lucky this month, I did a cheap test and it looked like there was a very very faint line, when I did another it was def not there, so i spent the entire day trying to show DH where the line was, needless to say he didn't see it as it prob wasnt there  .

Thanks Madame G, I broached the topic of sending off for the second SA, DH is reluctant as he doesn't want to go through the upset we did when we had the last results.  Part of me agrees as if the results come back at zero the VR will have failed, at least at the minute we are slightly hiopeful, well I am lol.  We cant afford any treatment so it will be the end of the line for us.  Its been a month now since last test, so may wait a few more weeks and go for it.

Good luck this month everybody xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Salblade I am on CD11 too   we can be cycle buddies this month   My CBFM was still on a high today so no OV for me yet!

HMB thanks although after we dtd yesterday I felt sore and my vulva became red and very swollen   sorry if thats TMI but, I'm thinking now I have some sort of irritation or maybe a skin problem   we didn't use any lube but had the day before and I hadn't swollen up then! Maybe another trip to the GP's is on order to make him do tests to find out if I have thrush, BV or something else before they prescribe me something. I'm willing to manage it with salt baths and lotion but not willing to just take medicine as they think it might be something   . Maybe I'm just allergic to my DP sperm   I hope not!!!!!

Alwayswishing   have you got your DH on vits? Its got to be worth another test in a few weeks  

Becky sorry can't help you


----------



## ALWAYSWISHING

HI Kiteflyer

Dr Dawson gave us a list of vitamins to take after the op, which DH has been taking religiously. The problem is Dr Dawson told us after the first sample that it looks like DH had a blowout, which didnt seem right as they checked this before the op and there was sperm in his tubes.  When I spoke to Dr again he said that the results could change and he wasn't sure what had happened, so not sure what is going on.  Think we are just scared of the results.


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya I am 10dpo  and had tiny spotting on my pantie  aghhhhhh go away as guess my cycles is coming soon  as felt ache in my stomach  oh well guess next month will be 3rd time lucky eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  hope you all had great weekend , any news.
I think I have a cold coming as my eyes ohhhhh  it hurting me and my nose are sore  so will have an easy day as I will be 12dpo tomorrow morning.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Becky sorry your not feeling well hopefully you will feel better tomorrow  

Alwayswishing its annoying when the doctors don't know whats going on   hopefully your next results will give some answers  


I think I have sorted out my thrush or irritation problem by using multi-gyn flora plus which rebalances your  vagina   and a quick salt bath every day. We dtd this morning and it was fantastic I was so happy not to have any problems down there  . Oh and I don't think the female O is good for ttc as I pulled away at a critical time   just as well I am only still on a high! I should get a peak tomorrow or Wednesday  

Hello everyone else


----------



## Faithope

*CD 20 and still no peak* 

Time for clomid me thinks.... 

Big hi to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer  that great to hear you have sorted your thrush  ohhhh bet you and your DH are so happy as I am sure it can't be nice having it.
Faithope  How long it your cycles.
My temp did drop this morning on 12dpo as I had 3 drop so far from 80.1 to 97.7  but I did have 1 tiny spot on 10dpo and tiny pink wipe yesterday and nothing today and last month on day 21 my CBM said 21 M and now it day 23 and nothing  does that mean I am gonna have later period.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky I'm not sure the manual just says a few days before, mine flashed for about 6 days last month and I knew it was flashing too early. Maybe as it knows your cycle better it won't flash so early before your AF is due? Hopefully it won't come though  

Faithope good luck for you appointment  

Afm CD13 still high hopefully I will peak tomorrow


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer  thank you as last month on CD21 I had M I did have brown wipe for the last 6 day before my cycles excaulty what CBM say and this month nothing apart from  tiny spot on my pantie on 10dpo  aghhhhh I so wish I had sickness and sore bb as that would be enough sign for me lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Faithope

*becky* My cycles vary from 30-38 days, last month i didn't ovulate after my miscarriage and this month is heading the same way, I have never ovulated later than 25 days into my cycle. I feel ov too so know when I do and don't. Good luck to you for this month 

*kiteflyer* Thanks hun  It must be nice to have a high so early in a cycle  I can count on one hand the 28 cycles I have had


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies, hope you're all well 

Alwayswishing it's good that your DH is on the vitamins. I've seen some pretty amazing reports on here of massive improvements in sperm quality so a big fingers crossed for you hun . We also had it in our mind that if the reversal failed then it would be the end of the line, but the more I've looked into it the more options I've found, like (almost) free IVF for egg sharers or much cheaper treatments if you travel abroad...keep positive hun, I know it's hard at times.

Kiteflyer glad the thrush is gone and you can get back to BD 

Becky good luck, tis not over till the witch appears!

Faithope what a mean thing to have such a long cycle! Hope a peak comes soon xx

Nothing exciting going on here, although AF is on her way home 

Take care ladies, love to everyone I've missed  xxx


----------



## Faithope

*CD 22 PEAK*  at long last!!

Hi to all


----------



## BECKY7

Ooooohhhh faith that fab  now enjoy BDf for the next 3 day .
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Faithope you go get busy  

Becky how are you? I hope there is still no sign of the witch  

MadameG I hope your DH is all ready to get going this cycle and this is your lucky one  

AFM it is CD15 and my 9th high   but my temp shot up today so either I was just too hot last night or CBFM is wrong! We didn't get any BMS is yesterday but had on days 10, 12 and 13 so hopefully if I have ovulated we have done enough. I don't really know what to think as I know clomid can make your cycle longer and also that the manual says it might not work if you are taking clomid   I guess as I used my temps to judge when to have the 21 day blood test I will stick with them and wait and see if my temp rises more over the next few days. Why is this journey so hard for us all


----------



## Faithope

Thanks ladies, sorry I haven't really got to know you all, I didn't think I would be posting here but think CBFM is here for alittle bit longer 

*kiteflyer* So are you on clomid? I shouldn't real;ly be using it as I have PCO but it works for me 

*BECKY* I will be when DH gets in tonight 

*madame G* So you are already into your next Baby making cycle then if AF is on her way out 

I wanted to share my Peak with you all if you don't mind?









Sorry its so big, I can't remember how to resize


----------



## BECKY7

Oooooo how exciting faith lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Aw bless you faithope  - I feel like jumping up and down when I get my peak too!! Glad it's finally turned up for you, now it's time for some bms 

Becky any sign of AF

Kiteflyer maybe the clomid is making the cbfm a bit confused, or perhaps it spotted a tiny lh surge earlier on but it wasn't THE surge so it thought that it was 'high' time   it happened on my last cycle as I could see a faint line but it was gone the next day until peak day. Tis good that you've got temps as a backup though incase the cbfm is mistaken. Fingers crossed for you    .

Yup we've been back on the bms bandwagon, although if I ovulate slap bang in the middle of my cycle then we'll miss it as DH is away with work for a few days next week  ...I'm hoping that maybe the vits are doing their jobs though and are giving him swimmers that can hang around for a few days!! I'm quite tempted to try pressed although the application doesn't sound too sexy  

MadameG xx


----------



## MadameG

**pre-seed not pressed!!


----------



## kiteflyer

MadameG I have used pre-seed and its not sexy at all   so we stopped using the applicator. Now I have gone on to conceive plus as the tube is easier to use as it has a flip cap, I think pre-seed has a screw top which is clumsy if you want to use a bit more while dtd   I hope that you don't miss ov next week get plenty of BMS before he goes away just in case


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone 


Hi faithope congrats on your peak   . I hope you're lucky this month.


Hi becky is af staying away?


Hi alwayswishing sending you a huge   .


Hi kiteflyer any sign of your peak yet?


Hi madameg hope you get the chance for bms before dh goes away   .


Hi everyone else   .


Well I'm very pleased with myself today as I got a pack of cb digital ov sticks for £4.99 they were reduced because they run out of date at the end of may. Tried 1 today but no smiley face, really hoping that changes over the next few days. My cm is on the increase so im keeping my fingers crossed.
Salx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  just got my period  aghhhhhh really thought it has work lol as I am CD27 today  oh we'll roll on to next month  and think I will start having few wine to relax during O  and will BD before O and carry on for another week  as I seem to O very early with my wet and my CBM but on line say my O is a bit later around CD 14/15 instead CD10/11.
Wonderful weather in herts and hope you all have great weekend.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Well the witch showed up for me again too but at least it let me get all my bloods re-done so I had an appointment yesterday (day3) to get all my bloods took and i was really pleased as my Gp had ordered all the basic fertility bloods i asked for plus lots more, the nurse even joked that she drained me dry but at least everything is being re-checked, so everything was checked except progesterone as obviously I have to go back on day 21 for that, so by early June I'll have all the results.

I am supposed to be having my next FET in June/July but I'm thinking of maybe postponing it for a month or two as we sold our house yesterday so we have to move out in July and as of yet we havn't found anything to buy in the area we want so within the next 6-8wks we need to find rented accommodation, pack up our house and move, go on holiday to Spain for 10 days and organise a 18th Birthday party for my daughter, so I'm worried it might all be too much, especially if by some miracle we got a BFP  .

Tracyx


----------



## BECKY7

Good thinking Tracey  as it is way too much  as you do needed to be relax when going through your next TX  but then you know what they say  new house new baby  as that what happen with us 3 year ago as we bought house and move in nov 16th 09 and got pregnant 17th dec 09  but MC in march 10  and congrat on selling your house yesterday.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Thanks Becky, it's a little scarey selling when we havn't found anything yet especially as it means we have to rent but our estate agent says we should be happy as the hardest bit (selling) is over.

At least now we can rent in the village we want to move to which means while we wait on a house coming up to buy we can get used to living in the area and I can get Kieran enrolled in the local nursery.

Tracyx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Tracey  I am sorry to say but your agent are suppose to be on your side and they are suppose to help you all in everyway  so they could have tried to help you by letting you stay in your house for another month or so till you found a new home you like to live in  not for you to bugger off when it suit other  so can't you not tell your agent for them to tell the other buyer to hang on as I am sure they would as they may not be ready either  so normally it 3/4/5 month to move not within 2 month  And I agreed to rent in the village once your dream home come on the market.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky sorry to here that AF arrived   you enjoy a nice big glass of wine tonight  

Tracy Sounds like a good plan to put FET back you are really busy! Moving in to rented will give you a good position to buy when you find something as you will be chain free and can complete quickly. The quicker the sale the better in my mind stops the buyer changer their minds or finding something else! You know what some people are like   And you never know you might get lucky in the mean time  

Sal good luck this month hope you get your smiley face and lots of BMS in soon  

Afm I think CBFM missed my peak, it is still reading high so thats 11 highs now   I checked the stock today and there was a very strong estrogen line and no LH line at all, there had been before. Also my temp has stayed high although erratic for 3 days so thats good enough for me I must have ovulated   I must get a goods night sleep where my DP doesn't come home and wake me up and I don't keep throwing the duvet off me waking up putting it back on etc etc   then maybe my temps will settle down!

Hope everyone is enjoying this sunshine I'm pooped after a walk this morning and gardening all afternoon!


----------



## Tracyxx

kiteflyer said:


> Afm I think CBFM missed my peak, it is still reading high so thats 11 highs now  I checked the stock today and there was a very strong estrogen line and no LH line at all, there had been before.


Kiteflyer, the estrogen line on the stick is always there but fades when estrogen is at its highest which I normally find is on the days leading up to OV, after OV the estrogen drops so the line reappears agains so if your estrogen line is there and the second line is gone again then I would say your right and your CBFM missed your OV, either that or you didn't OV this month .

Tracyx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Our new house should be finished next month - so we'll be moving in the next few weeks  too - really hoping that we get lucky too, even at 42, I've never fully given up hope on a sibling for our icsi miracle.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## kiteflyer

Sheilaweb a brand new house? How exciting mine was brand new 4 years ago blank canvass is great but no new arrivals for me though unless you count getting rid of the ex and getting a new partner  

Tracy my temps have been up for 4 days and I am on clomid this cycle so it seems unlikely that I didn't ovulate, guess the cloimd effected the monitor which the manual says can happen.I get a scan next month if I'm not lucky this month which I'm quite excited about  

I was in a weepy mood yesterday and really tired feel ok today but lack energy so I'm off to cook a hopefully juicy steak for tea! Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## Sheilaweb

Kiteflyer, don't tempt me hahahaha - they saving moving and divorce are the two most stressful things in your life (except bereavement) ... so maybe one could lead to the other !!  I do moan about my other half at times, but he's ok - honestly hahaha
Sheila


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies, gosh it's been a quiet week on here! I hope you're all busy .

DH has gone off for work today but I did get my peak yesterday  I'm really hoping that his swimmers have got enough motility to hang around from last night as I'm pretty sure that ov was this afternoon as I felt so crampy! Last months 'talk' definitely helped though as DH was really determined to have some bms even though we were shattered the last few nights...so much so that he gave himself a bit of 'stage fright' the night before   it's never easy getting it right is it?! At least we're on the same page now, he had all his vitamins packed ready to go bless him 

How is everyone?

Tracy congrats on selling your house. It sounds like a good idea to postpone fet though as moving is so stressful! Good luck with all the results too 

Becky sorry that AF arrived   onto another month hey?

Kiteflyer how are you getting on? Did cbfm ever show a peak? When is the end of your 2ww based on temps? As you say clomid may well have interrupted the monitor. Fingers crossed  

Salblade did you get speak on the opks?

Sheila hope the move goes well 

Xxxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

MadameG no I never got a peak it kept asking for sticks but I put the same one in a few times and then I have forgot to even turn it on the last few days   AF is due on 26th, temps are still high so I will go with them. Glad to here you got some BMS in this month I hope it works  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer  as long your temp stay high for the next 10 day that fab  finger cross for your time this month.

I am CD5 at the mo.

Hey ladies  where are you all as it be too quiet here  come back.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Faithope

I'm here  

CD29 and about 9 days away from AF. 

Will be back later, must get to work  

xx


----------



## tulip123

Hi all,

I am reposting this message sorry if u reading for the second time. I thought this is the right place to get some answer.

I have 25- 28 days cycle and for the first time in last 6 years I have not got periods and its CD33 today. Also what I have noticed during this period is that my OPK dint turn positive at all. this has never happened in the past. I have done pregnancy test which is negative.

I am very confused about what is happening. If I dint ovulate will I not get periods I thought I should get periods irrespective of the ovulation status.

Thanks in advance for the reply.

xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Tulip you should get a bleed eventually if there is no ovulation but I think it's lighter not sure just what I have read. 

I'm at work on phone will be back later


----------



## HMB

Tulip, Kiteflyer is right. We don't always ovulate. But have you had hormone tests with your doctor/clinic? If you haven't already had had your GYN this year, maybe set it up and be sure to talk about this and ask for blood test and scan.


----------



## tulip123

Thanks HMB and Kiteflyer..

I have never waited for my AF before.. now that I know I am not preg.. and not even getting AF is frustrating..

Is there a possibility that I dont get AF at all and my next cycle has started and will have ovulation gradually?

xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey tulip  have you tried hot bath  that should help your AF come and I am sure it will come in time when your relax as maybe your too stress as that can happen.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Right back form work (thank god its hectic) and on a pc so I can post properly  

Tulip it could also be that you ovulated late? Its hard to tell if you took your temps it would be easier to work out as you would have never had a rise. Best to chill for a few more days and see what happens   I don't know if you will ovulate or not just keep having lots of bms just in case  

HMB are you on a natural cycle before IVF? I really hope your IVF goes well  

Hello Becky and Faithope


----------



## tulip123

Thanks BECKY and Kiteflyer

I will try hot bath.. 

Kiteflyer - I have always done OPK test to know ovulation days. do you think BBT is better or to be done with OPK tests.

I am thinking about acupuncture.. I hope it helps.

 

xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey acupuncture is good to help you to relax and for our period to come on time and to make sure you O in time blah bah  but it doesn't alway make you get pregnant  but every little thing help as I had it weekly for 67 month during my last 2 IVF TX and it was so relaxing but still didn't get my BFP.
I am gonna have a hot bath now as just got bleeding cold for he lat 2 day  aghhhhhhhh
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Evening all,

Tulip I agree with the other ladies, just keep up with the bms and try to relax and hopefully AF will turn up... Mine always seemed to turn up if I poas in the days when there was actually zero chance of a bfp! Maybe it was something to do with finally knowing that it was (of course) a bfn. I think that a trip to your doctors for some blood work could be a good idea too, just in case. Maybe amh for piece of mind?

Kiteflyer I'm hoping that your temp stays high into June  

Becky I hope your cold disappears  

Hi Faithope 

Xxx


----------



## tulip123

hi all,

I am still waiting for AF. no signs at all...

xx


----------



## MadameG

Tulip   xxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Tulip  how late are you  maybe you can ask your GP for blood test to be on he safe side.
Still got nasty cold  aghhhhhh go away colds.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Hi all! 

Hope you are not fretting too much about ovulation  

Kiteflyer, I am indeed on a natural cycle this time. Guess what? The first day I did an ovulation test was yesterday CD8 and I got a smiley  . This will be a sneaky short cycle. Haven't had these since the fall, before my operation. I am getting advice from Serum for this cycle as I will be going there next cycle for Natural IVF. Unless a miracle happens


----------



## kiteflyer

HMB I really hope you get a miracle    you deserve it for all the support you give us all.

Becky how are you now? Has your cold gone?

tulip any sign of AF yet?

Hello MadameG and everybody else  

AFM I'm over half way on my 2ww nothing different or unusual to report so far and I'm trying to stay positive   but with the DP's back being bad and CBFM not picking up my peak I'm sure it will just be another BFN. Still his back is better now so it will be all go if I'm not lucky


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer
Well sort of as I still get horrible flemp coming out of my throat and bleedy coldsore came back again on my lower lip , and my wet have gone to dry so not sure if my cold got anything to do with it as I have had high in the last 2 day and I am sure I will get my peak tom and tue  as I am so bloated , also I will still BD on the day of my last 2 week of my cycles  as well my CBM. 
let hope your DP back will ease off sooner for you to be ready when you get your smiley sooner as maybe your period will come alot later now.
HMB  let hope for your miracle happen for this month before your next TX with penny.
Tulip  has your AF come for you yet.
Hey madam and Faithope  how are you 2 doing.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Faithope

*Becky* Hi hun, going round the bend if I am honest, AF due on friday/saturday, no signs of BFP at all  Good luck for the next few days hun  Big hi to all xxx


----------



## tulip123

Hi All,
Hope all are doing well and had good wk end. 

Becky and Kiteflyer  - I have not got my AF yet. its 8 days late today.

Planning to see GP tomorrow. don't know what to ask though..

HMB  - good luck. Will pray for you.

MadameG  - thanks hun..

BECKY7 - hope u r feeling better.

xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Tulip  just tell your GP that your 8 day late  and that you would like to have blood test to confirm  but I bet your AF will come in the morning eh and thank you as got bleedy heartburn now  aghhhhh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Thanks so much ladies       , right back at you


----------



## BECKY7

Morning
Got my smiley on CD10  same as the last 2 month  but I am still gonna do again on CD13/14 as that is my 2 week before my next cycle as I was told the big O is 2 week before cycle  so let see.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky you go for it, I was half expecting you not to get a smiley for a few days what with having a bad cold, illness can delay ovulation as your body is not ready!

Tulip how did it go with your GP?

Afm I am really crampy today and my back aches, its normally only like this when my AF has started! Maybe it will come early   who knows hey!

Hope you all get to enjoy some sunshine this week and lets hope it lasts next weekend too


----------



## BECKY7

Honestly  I didn't know that lol as I know I got smiley but my temp is on the high side  and must do it tonight as my DP is out on the booze tom night  I am still in bed  
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky yes its ovulation that moves in our cycles not AF. AF will always arrive around the same number of days after ovulation. So if we are ill or stressed we may ovulate late as our body is always preparing for pregnancy, even if we don't achieve it, so it needs to be in tip top condition before it releases an egg!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer  thank you and I think I need to go back to school lol  and finish painting the bedroom so will take thing easy now as on my side is aching so that the O pain  and I will try have a nap later to relax me  and I just had leftover Chinese mmmmmmmm.
Hey ladies  hope you all are well and tulip  hope you got an answer from your GP.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,


Hope you don't mind if i join you??


I remember some of you from another ttc natural thread, kiteflyer and faithope


I got my smiley face yesterday cd11 so we've been having bms....just a quick question if you get the smiley face  - does that usually mean you'll ovulate in 48 hours??  Doh.  Silly question.  So, we better get busy. eh!!


Becky7 - are you going to re-test ovulation on 13/14 even thought you got the smiley face?!! Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi run girl  more the merrier and welcome on board  and yes if you got your smiley  time to get busy for the next 2 night starting from yesterday and tomorrow will be 1dpo for you  and yes I will do the 13th/14th CD as a back up even though I got my smilely this morning lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Jakoba

Hi Ladies, again I'm just jumping in. I've lost track of this thread as had a rough month/cycle last month. I was late but not for any good reason so got my hopes up a bit! Anyway I've got the CBFM and was just wondering what cycle day do you need to start testing with it? I read that you turn it on at the same time every morning and it tells you if you need to test or not? Is that right and if so how does it tell you? lol I got it second hand and have already reset it but am a bit lost with the rest for using it. She printed the instructions but it looks like her printer started running out of ink after about page five of what looks like a huge instruction manual! Any help or tips would be great as I already think I've messed up not turning it on this morning (although to be fair I didn't actually get af until this afternoon) so it's still CD1 but I don't think the monitor will know that?


----------



## rungirl

Thanks Becky -so tomorrow is 1dpo - ok!!  Sorry, why test even tho you got a smiley face??  Sorry to ask.  Also, do you keep going with the bms even after the 48 hours after smiley?  Silly question - but just want to tick every box!!!!


Hi Jakoba - sorry i only use the ovulation sticks (clearblue) not the monitor but i'm sure someone on her can advise you.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey jokoba  welcome on board and no need to press M till in the morning because my cycle came in the afternoon  so tom for you is CD1  and they will tell you to start on CD 6  and you test it every day till you get your 1st peak then stop the stick but carry on BM for 3 day on the day of your peak do that way you can save your stick  if that make sense.

Run girl  yes if you had your 1st smiley last night then tonight is your 2nd peak which is the big O and Tomorrow is 1dpo  but I wouldn't bother carrying on with the stick  just save it for your next  and it up to you whether you want to carrying on BM  but sperm last for 3/5 day  so your fine if you done it last night  But I do carry on the 2nd peak as sometime it does leak out  but I think tonight I will put my leg up in the air  or do headstand lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Becky - i got my smiley yesterday morning!!  So, we had bms tonight and will try tomorrow and wednesday and maybe even try the headstand position - like your style.  Where are you in your cycle? Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all well, I've been busy working lots but got to enjoy the end of the sunshine tonight with DH and a barbecue  I've got 8 days left of the 2ww and feeling pretty normal, apart from having quite a few twinges...who knows hey?

Welcome to the thread rungirl  good luck with the bms! I think that a positive opk means that you will ovulate within the next 12-36 hours, so in other words time to get cracking! I can normally feel my ovulation and it does tend to vary a fair bit time wise, but it's always within the 36 hour time frame 

Hi again Jakoba, don't panic over the cbfm as your cd1 isn't until tomorrow as Becky says. You can set the time up to cd6 too  I wrote a mini guide to using it on here a while ago, so I'll post it below for you:



> Basically you choose a time that you set it to based on the your first trip to the loo every morning and then this gives you a testing window of 3hours either side to give you flexibility. So for instance mine is set to 9am so that I can test anytime between 6am and noon. Make sure you decide this before AF arrives. When she does, you hold down the m button at your desired time until 'm1' appears in the window. M1 should be the day that AF arrives with proper flow (not spotting) if she arrives in the night or before your desired time, or set the following day as m1 if she arrives later in the day (eg. after 9am). Don't panic if you forget to do this or want to change the time as you can keep holding down the m button and it will change to m2 m3 m4 or m5. Then on day 6 (I think!) it changes to cd6. Turn it on every morning when you wake up and it either just gives you your cycle day and indicator of fertility (low, high or peak) or it will ask you to do a test. This is exactly the same as doing a pregnancy test except for you put the strip in the machine after so it can read it and update your fertility status. I think for the first month it will ask you to do a test pretty much everyday and then for the months thereafter it will ask for only around 10 tests unless you have a long/short cycle or it needs extra info. Once AF arrives again then I think you set it in the same way as the first time.


Hope this helps  I think you can probably get a new set of instructions from the clearblue website, have you tried contacting them?

HMB good luck, as the girls say your time should be now 

Kiteflyer I hope that the witch doesn't show up, did you say you get a scan this month with clomid?

Becky have fun now you have your smiley!! I would recommend using the cbfm machine 'normally' for a few more months too as you are new for it, just so that it can build up a clearer picture of what is and isn't a high for you specifically, but tis obviously up to you 

Tulip hope you're okay, did you manage to see a doctor?

Hi faithope, hope you're not going too stir crazy!

Lots of love and luck to everyone    xxxxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi rungirl  I see you had a break from TCC welcome back! MadameG is right ovulation should be 12 to 36 hours after your smiley so hopefully you were busy with BMS today and again tomorrow 

Jakoba here is the link for CBFM if you scroll down you will see a link for the instructions in PDF format http://www.clearblue.com/uk/clearblue-fertility-monitor.php

MadameG I really hope you are lucky this month  I will get a scan next cycle this one I have been on my own and CBFM missed my peak, apparently it can be strong and short on clomid oh well


----------



## BECKY7

Hey madam  that fab to hear you feel twinge as that is suppose to be good sign  and your half way there.
I had massive O pain today as well smiley so we done the deed tonight and well my DP fell asleep I have put 2 pillow up my **** while I am typing this lol and this is my 3rd month of using CBM and they all have been the same CD even in the last 3 month on CD 10 I still get O pain  so I guess my CBM is in with me but my cycles is 26/27  which is CD 13/14 so I will do another tom if my DP get home reasonable time then have a break on CD12  and start again on CD 13/14.

Run girl  if you got your smiley yesterday did you BM last night as well tonight and I am CD10 today so I am 1 day from you  how long it your cycles.

Kiterflyer  how are you.

Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Hi Everyone - thank you for the warm welcome!!!    


Becky - my cycles are 26/27 days, and i usually start spotting about day 24, as i think i have low progesterone in 2ww.  So, last month i tried cyclogest, and had no spotting, but bnf, this month i am trying progestone oil as its more natural as i went a little crazy taking cyclogest!!!!!


This is our 3rd month tttc naturally after a 6 month break, we went back to using contraception for 6 months??!!!  It was lovely  to have a break both emotionally and physically and it was a huge relief not to worry everyone month about "am i" or "aren't i"....BUT now back on the natural rollercoaster!!  


Madame - good luck on this cycle, and like the idea of a bbq - yum!


Kiteflyer - is this your first month on clomid??


Lots of positive vibes to everyone Xxxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey run girl  your up early and I am the same as you as usually I spot 2 day before my cycles but in the last 3 month of TTC I spot at 10dpo which I thought it was implanation spotting  which is about a week before my period  but I didn't know having low progesterone cause spotting. I will have to speak to my GP about that  and good luck and praying for your time this month as notice your signature that you do get BFP  so I am sure having extra support will get you to stay BFP.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Jakoba

Thanks ladies, relieved this is cd1! I think I've got it working right. Going to cost a fortune though with that many test sticks each month. I thought you'd only need about 5 once it gets to know your cycle!


----------



## BECKY7

Jakoba  well I had to say this is far cheaper then having IVF treatment  so I dont really think it that expensive  but like I say to save the stick start from CD6 but stop after your 1st peak  or try to find cheaper stick from eBay or amazon as I got my from eBay  and good to hear your half way sorted lol but it will get easier on 2nd month.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Jakoba glad you are all set now and hope it works for you   I think the sticks are expensive but its got to be worth a try I think.

Rungirl this is my first cycle of clomid they are only giving me 3 cycles as I am old   then I guess it will be self funded or private as we can't get funding. So I am really hoping clomid works   Did you get cyclogest from you GP? I have never heard of progesterone oil, I spot about 2 days before AF too, where did you get that? I'm sure you will be lucky again soon  

Becky guess you are on your 2ww now good luck


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi im jade,

can i join you?

been using cbfm for what will be 2 cycles. 1st month highs but no peak, wasnt worried, had read manual, this month i peaked over weekend and yesterday read high and this morning low. i have strange set-up with dh, but it works for us. i bought a home insem kit off ebay (fully sterile), and we did diyiui over weekend. so possibly on 2ww wait now, we shall see

jade
xx


----------



## rungirl

Hi Jade - good luck with the 2ww.


Kiteflyer - my nutrionist  advise it, it comes from the US - it is ok to post the link?  If not i'll pm you.


Amazing weather - hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine!! Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey jdm4tth3ws  welcome on board and ooooo 2ww  how exciting so does that make you 2dpo and as for diyiui  who care as long you get your BFP eh lol.
Hey kiterflyer  not yet as still got another peak tonight as last night did leak  so need to do it again but I will try put 2 pillow under my ****  if my DP get home tonight lol.
Hey tulips  you gone all quiet  hope you are ok.
Hi run girl  that interesting to hear about progesterone oil  Where do you I get it from and what day do you take it from  and just realise I still got progesterone and cyclogest in my bedroom  so I am not sure whether to use it or not.
Becky7 xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi im back,

hopefullyhave a bit more time to give u a brief synopsis.  dh has low count 7ml total, but since taking wellman his motility has risento 71%, i am 39 and a half and last amh came back as 2.03.  my antral follicle count 3weeks ago showed 4 antral folloicles in the right ovary and 0 in the left.  my money has run out, so no chance of ivf/icsi/iui. he managed to get me pg naturally after an icsi induced m/c. i found out 4 wks after m/c i was pg again.

what i want to know is quite a lot actually.
1. am i perimenopausal (mums menopause came at 40), if so, what is it
2. would dhea help me at all and if so, what mcg should i be taking
3. i have left over cyclogest left over (14 left), should i insert 1 every other day as im also taking 75mg of aspirin.
4. if i do take cyclogest, would  it affect a hpt ie give me a false reading even if its neg.
5. should i buy some progestorone oil 
6. if cyclogest will help would my local gp prescribe or can i buy it over net as cant afford the clinic route any longer

sorry if i sound like im going on, but read somewhere, look to your mother concerning menopause, so i feel as if im getting desperate now.

i do have 3 boys, 16, 4, nearly 2, but would dearly love a girl. sorry if i have offended anybody, but just because i already have children, it doesnt stop the yearning and ache. 

if anyone could answer my questions, that would be brilliant

thank you 

xxxx


----------



## tulip123

Hi all,

sorry I was a little busy ( which I always prefer) . I saw GP today and he has sugested thyroid test, prolactin , blood count and a repeat urine pregnancy test just to make sure. I did HPT again which is still negative. I should get my AF soon. 

jdm4tth3ws  welcome hun..
Hope rest all r doing well

xx
tulip


----------



## kiteflyer

tulip good to hear you are getting some tests done, I'm sure you will get AF soon  

Jade welcome and good luck with your 2ww   Sorry I can't help you with your questions

Rungirl yeah post the link, unless you did and it got taken off   would be interesting to try it.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## rungirl

Morning,

uuurrghh, up early with dh new job 5am. Yuk.

Here is the link http://www.electricalbody.com/product/natural-progesterone-oil.htm it comes from the states and takes about 10 days to arrive in the UK. I've only just started so will have to keep you posted. You take it orally, rub it into your gums.

Tulip -sorry to ask but why do they test for prolactin??

JAde - i can only answer a few questions, but progesterone will not affect a hpt, it may hold off af for a few days while taking it, i think you need a prescription for cyclogest, as you 14 maybe use one a day, and start today if you are on your 2ww?!


----------



## BECKY7

Oh my word  my neck aghhhhh  I can turn my head to my right but not to my left  that really fell stiff  god know where hat coming from as had it since yesterday.
I am 1dpo  and I though once you get peak and O your temp drop but my didn't  it just keeping rising .

Run girl  my DP get up at 5am every morning too and had been in the last 2 half year except weekend at he get up at 7am  so I do know the feeling  but I alway fell back to sleep  so you will get use to it lol.

Tulip  phew how nice to hear from u  and good to hear your having all those tests.

Hi ladies.

Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky some people get a temp dip at ov and then rise, mine has only done this once though   Mine normally stays low and then the day after ov it rises a lot. You should get a copy of Taking Charge of your Fertility it explains about charting very well.

Rungirl thanks for the link let us know how you go on it as it sounds worth a try.

Afm I'm a bit crampy and my backaches still but no spotting yet


----------



## rungirl

ooohh, exciting kiteflyer - keep us posted Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer  thank you and I will look for it  and ooooooo how exciting  when your OTD xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I have bought pineapple and if I cut the pineapple to eat the core  do I still eat fresh pineapple as if not what do I do with it lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Faithope

Hey ladies

Haven't had internet connection so haven't been able to keep up. CD 36 and AF has arrived   I peaked on CD22 so 14 day LP so thats great, last month was rubbish. So this month-CBFM and SOY  

Will catch up very soon xxx


----------



## HMB

jdm4tth3ws -- Hi there. Sorry about your news  . This thread is focused on ovulation tests, so not sure we are really the right crowd for your questions. Premenopause classically shows with very high FSH. Preimenopause I THINK shows low AFC plus the hormones starting to change levels. I don't think taking cyclogets is the answer unless you know you have a progesterone level problem from when you did tx.

Kiteflyer-- I don't THINK taking progesterone is necessary for you as you are doing an almost natural cycle. Plus you tested your prog and it was normal. What you should do is when you get a BFP, go do the beta HcG test AND progesterone. Be sure to specify this with your cons, the one giving you the clomid. If your prog is not rising properly with the HcG, take progesterone.


----------



## rungirl

Wow!!  loving this weather.   

I'm 3dpo and i've got brown spotting and cramps?!!  Any ideas?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey run girl  yes fanastic weather  and wow you got early implanation  that fab as well with cramp  as I am 2dpo and feel nothing  just tired as been posting leaflets for 3 hour  so gonna stay in and take thing easy.

I went to my G  and all my blood test are great and my progesterone is 35 and she said that good so I won't need anything  and I did tell her my peak and O is 10/11 and my cycles is 26/27 and she said to have sex from CD 10 to CD 18  and she said not not stop after the big O so gonna do it every other night till CD 18 now.

Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Hi Becky!

That's good news about your blood results and the progesterone too.  Relax now and enjoy the sunshine.  Interesting about your doctor saying to keep going to cd18!!!!

Do you think its implantation at 3dpo?  sounds very early, but have had quite bad cramping alot this morning. Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes it is early to have implanation but you did say your cycles is 26/27  so I am just guessing as I think I prefer to have early implanation rather then late implanation as the thought of spotting near cycle freak me out lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

ok, we'll have to see.  I think i googled early implantation as 6 days?!!  But hey ho, we'll have to see......i agree i don't like late implantaion 24/25.  thanks Becky. Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Omg  I just had 2 hour nap  must have needed that even I had early night last night too.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey run girl  had your brown spotting has stop as well your stomach cramp.

I am 4dpo  and nothing happening  ohhhhh please give me sore b and sickness lol.

Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Becky - that's funny!!!!  How are you??  Enjoying the sunshine?  do you take your basal temps daily??


I'm 5dpo - i think?!  and no more stopping, just that once on 3dpo, still getting a bit of cramping.


Its gone very quiet on here....hope everyone is ok.  Kiteflyer - how are you going?? Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey rungirl I am fine thank you  just done my 1 half hour sunbathing  and now am burn  aghhhh  yes I am still charting  but I don't know why I bother cos my temp have been so high for 4 /5 day  so I am not sure if it the warm bedroom due to the weather  but let see what tomorrow bring as it only stay high for 4/5 dy then it drop cos of the LH I think  oh what do I know lol.

How about you  and where are you from and do you live.

Hey girls  it getting way too quiet  so come on let us know how you all doing especially kiterflyer as I am sure you were to test sooner.

Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Loving this weather!!! its so hot, so be careful when sunbathing.   


I'm exhausted, i've just started charting this month and temps have been high too?  probably the warm weather.  i live in the uk, in the south what about you??


I like it when its busy......hello?? Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh I live in south too  where about are you  My DP is home now and gonna have small red wine with him in the garden again lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

ooohh, enjoy your vino!!!  tunbridge wells - where are you?? Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh my brother in law live there and we live in little hallingbury  near bishop stortford  Essex/herts and oh I will do till CD6 lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

What happens cd6 Xx


----------



## BECKY7

Sorry I mean 6dpo  during implanation.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

are you moving them Xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi girls! I'm still here thanks for asking. I have just been a bit down so have been keeping busy in the sunshine, which has to cheer you up! On Wednesday evening someone posted pics of their new born on ********, then I went to the toilet and I had started spotting so I knew it was over but the two combined just made me really upset   AF has  started properly today. 

As for charting your temp will stay high after ovulation, and if you get 18 highs you should be pregnant, not something I can confirm unfortunately. It is progesterone that keeps your temp high. I suggest if you are serious about charting you should read taking charge of your fertility or sign up for fertility friend (nothing to do with this site) Fertility friend also has a mobile app and it will show ovulation, if detected and the cover line.

I'm off to a eurovision party now will try and do personals soon!


----------



## BECKY7

Haha rungirl  no what I mean is I will stop drinking wine as I usually have small glass of wine to relax me  then when implanation happen (6-10) I will stop drinking wine and let my sweetie snuggle in.

Kiterflyer  I will start looking into it when I find the book  as my G did tell me to forget the temp  and CBM and relax and start doing from CD10 to CD18  and said you can get pregnant after the O anyway  so we done it last night and I will try again on monday lol.
I am so so sorry to hear about your news  well I am sure you will be ready for next month so go and enjoy your evening.

We just took our dogs to the pond and they both swam with my DP in the pond to cool off our burn apart from me as I am abit chicken lol.

We will go back there tomorrow for our picnic with our dogs allday so looking forward to that.

Becky7 xx


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies,

Just to update.  I am now 13 weeks pregnant and all looks good so far, been a rocky road with immune flare up and even more drugs, but so far so good and feeling so blessed and lucky.

i will be writing to clearblue to tell them just how much their monitor has done for me and changed our lives!!  Will wait until I have had the baby in case it is the pregnancy hormones making me gooo ga!!

Keep trying ladies

strawbs x x


----------



## rungirl

Hi Strawbs - that's great news, nice to hear positive stories!!   


Hope everyone had a good week-end and enjoyed the sunshine.


Becky - how are you doing??  Nice picnic? Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey strawbs  oh that is wonderful news  oh I bet your so relived and sorry to hear you've had problem with your immune but good to hear it all good , will you want to know the sex of your sweetie or will it be surprise and when your next scan.

Rungirl  we really had a lovely picnic by the massive pond with our dogs from 12.30pm till 5pm then got home then all went wrong  aghhhhh  was gonna try BD last night or tonight  but don't honk that gonna happen now till thing calm down lol  and now am knackered as I didn't sleep at all  may have a nap later lol.
Hope you had better weekend then I did lol.

Kiterflyer  how you feeling  better I hope.

Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

ahh, try not to worry about bsm - its too hot anyway?!  Fingers crossed you did lots and you get lucky this month, Becky


Strawbs - yes, i noticed from your signiture that you have two boys,,,,maybe a girl this time??


Becky - lovely week-end but very tired and grumpy on saturday had to have a sneaky nap myself, better on sunday and even went for a swim!!!  '7dpo and going out of my mind, this month "am i" or "aren't i" it so hard this journey and the 2ww's drive me nuts.....        


Hope you are ok, kiteflyer - thinking of you. Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes rungirl. It is so bloody hard as I am 6dpo  and last night I had mild cramping  and my temp is staying up high as normally it drop at 4/5dpo  so keep looking for reassurance lol aghhhhhh  are you going to test or wait for your cycles.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

my tepms are up high too for last 7 days...??, might test sunday whihc would be 13dpo  what about you  are you poas earlier tester ?? Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Ooooooo so you are a poas then lol cos I am not but I will this time but gonna do it on next Monday as my next cycles is on the 6th/7th and the 7th is the check up oh his operation 3 month ago , so will do it on Monday then 7th .  Really hope the weather has got nothing to do with our high temp and that our high temp are fab news as it normally up and down in the last 2 month .
Do you work or housewife xx


----------



## rungirl

I work, so just having sneaky break!!
No, i'm not a poas addict - usaually wait, and wait and then wait some more....
Do you work? Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Lol I am like that too  i used to work as a squash coach (ex proffessional) but since I had bad MC I stop working  and be a housewife(boring)  so at the mo am doing painting whole house and posting leaflets for my DP  but I promise myself to take thing easy from implantion till testing.
My birthday is in few week so will be 41  aghhhhhhhh
What work do you do rungirl.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Strawbs glad to hear all is going well I hope it continues that way  

Becky and rungirl try not to go too mad on your 2WW   Personally I don't POAS as my temp starts to fall a day or two before AF is due so I know I'm not pg, no point wasting money!

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well


----------



## BECKY7

Yes kiterflyer that is so true but I do like to know if I ever did get pregnant for few day before I get BFN so that way I may have problem of staying pregnant  I don't know  as time is not on my side  aghhhhh.
How are you anyway.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

strawbs said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just to update. I am now 13 weeks pregnant and all looks good so far, been a rocky road with immune flare up and even more drugs, but so far so good and feeling so blessed and lucky.
> 
> strawbs x x


Strawbs that is fantastic news although I have to hold my hands up and admit to being a bit of a stalker and I have been reading your posts to check everything was going ok this time and I was so glad to read that your 12wk scan went great.

Are you going to find out the sex this time?, although i'm sure you would be happy with either 

Tracyx


----------



## weenster

Hi girls,

Still keeping up with all you on here regularly.... Just wanted to say huge congrats to strawbs - I'm the same, can't praise the cbfm enough!!! I've got just over. 9 weeks to go now - never thought I'd be in this position! 

Good luck to everyone else, and can't wait to read some good news from you all!!! 

Weenster x x x


----------



## rungirl

Lovely to hear such positive news!!!!  And both of you used the cbfm??  


Wow.  I want one - and the baby that comes with it!!!! hee hee XXX


----------



## staceyemma

Hello there ladies   Cna I join you?
I've recently got my BFN after going through an eggshare IVF cycle which didn't go too well to be honest.
I'm very upset but determined to move on.
Whilst I decide whether or not to do another IVF cycle in July/August I'll be trying naturally.

I'm not sure whether I rushed into the IVF without giving it a proper chance naturally but I got so fed up of the timed sex, Af arriving each month it really got to me.  

The only benefit of doing the IVF cycle was I've basically had a full MOT fertility wise   and everythin looks good  
As far as we know none of us have any problems I ovulate normally so maybe I should give the trying naturally another shot?

xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey weenster and straws  how long did it take you to conceive with your CBM and weenster  oooooo not long to go eh.

Tracyxx  how nice to hear from you and how are you.

Rungirl  have you not got CBM yet  and it would be wonderful to have a baby with it hee hee

Stacyemma  so sorry to hear your BFN  we all are in the same boat to you so  don't give up hope on natural as the way I see it we don't need IVF eh  we can do this and who know what summer will bring for us this year.

I am 7dpo and had mild cramp yesterday and last night and this morning I had a dip from 98.4 to 98.1  so let see what tomorrow bring for me.

Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Tough going IVF isn't it Becky?  
From now on we're in charge of our own destiny   

Does it take long for your body to get back to normal after failed IVF?
Just wondering will I ovualte normally etc?  
Can you tell I'm eager to get going   xx

Sounds promising for you with the temp dip   
I wish I could switch off this want for a baby sometimes... then I may relax and it will happen AS EVERYONE KEEPS TELLING ME   I WISH! xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes of course your body will  get back to normal once your cycle  as I know someone got pregnant straight away after her fail IVF  But then I am sure you will know ASAP once you know when your big O  then go from there and we all are so eager to get going and for some reason doing my bbt and CBM is helping pasting my time lol , also I do have odd wine till implanation  to help me to chill  as during my 1st ICSI I did have few wine when on drugs  which I did get my BFP but MC at 13 week and haven't had any wine since and still doesn't work  so this time I am gonna have odd wine with my bath for the 1st 2 week till implanation  and see if that work lol.
It will HAPPEN for all of us  
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm so sorry about your miscarriage   
I've got my ovulation tests at the ready   I will get pregnant  we will get pregnant!!!!  

Ooh a glass of wine just what I need. 
At least with TTC naturally I don't need to take lots of time off work, not that I want to be at work but I lost so much annual leave  
xxx


----------



## strawbs

stacey emma, I conceived DS1 the month after a failed ivf, had loads of weird spotting, had internals, scans everything, it was onyl when af had not arrived and the day I was due to start taking th epill for the next round that I tested and it was BFP, I was already over 5weeks preg!!  So it can make you more fertile!

Becky, I conceive fairly quickly thankfully with CBFM, but just have a lot of m/c.  I cannot recommend it enough.  It takes the guess work out really and as my cycles are failry irregular and bms gets so boring!!   

Weenster gosh not long now!!!

tracy no another surprise for us here, I suspect we will have another boy though!!!  Don't mind, helathy baby preferrably under 10lb please!

strawbs x


----------



## staceyemma

Strawbs thats great! xxx It gives me hope   xxx

Thank you x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey straw  ha ha I know the feeling about bms can get bit boring  as long we all can get pregnant eh  and yes I have see your signature that you do get pregnant quickly but so sorry to hear your MCS  I really wish I could get pregnant very quickly too  Huh 

I think I had mild cramping today that only last 30 min  as feel like I gt bug feeling  and I am pretty sure I felt nausea this morning but then could be playing trick in my mind of wanted something to happen lol.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Anyone one any good with test results?  I got mine back today and most of them looked pretty good as my LH was 6.1, my FSH was 5.8 but my Oestradiol (E2) was 170 pmol/l (normal being around 50) so now I'm more than a little worried .

Any ideas?

Tracyx


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies,

So sorry I haven't been posting - I've been mega busy but on the plus side the 2ww has gone a lot faster  AF should be here tomorrow, so it'll be on to another month...I poas a few days ago just to see if any miracles were occurring but no hint of the magic line.

Welcome Staceyemma  I'm so so sorry about the bfn, I was rooting for you hun   . Maybe ttc will be the answer now you're armed with your opks - have you thought about investing in a cbfm too?

Kiteflyer   rubbish news that round one didn't work out, sending   to you for second time lucky. Hope you're feeling a bit brighter with all the sunshine too.

Becky don't get too crazy on the 2ww! I'm hoping that the cramps are a good sign for you  

Rungirl I hope you're staying sane too, good luck hun 

Strawbs and Weenster so lovely to hear your positive news, congratulations to both of you again, good luck with the rest of your pregnancies  

Tracy I have no idea about the oestradiol, but I think that the lh and fh are supposed to roughly equal but if one of them is higher (can't remember which!) then it may be an indicator of pcos - I think that's right as that's how I was first suspected of having PCO. Did the doctors not tell you anything? Hope all is ok xxx

I think I've missed a few if you as I can't scroll down enough on my phone so good luck and love to everyone else!! Xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Madame G thanks for the lovely welcome  
Have u got a CBFM? Are they any good?

Sorry Tracy I have no idea have you googled it?

xxx


----------



## MadameG

Yup I do, they're certainly very clever and it's handy to see your hormones changing over the course of the month. It's supposed to give you a few extra days each month as you get your 'highs' leading up to your peak ovulation days. No luck on my side yet  but I'm not too surprised with the post VR swimmers...there's always hope  it's not the cheapest of things to buy but at a cost to me of about £7ish a month when you get the sticks on subscription from amazon it's a lot cheaper than treatment for a while! Xxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,


Sorry madame that the witch turned up, sending you positive vibes for next month.


Tracy - no idea?!  sorry, like someone said maybe google or ask on another thread.  I always see posted to agate for understanding results...she knows everything!!!


Strawbs - your right about a surprise, as long as bubs is healthy its good news.


How is everyone else doing?? XXXX


----------



## BECKY7

Hey madam  Hope your witch has stay away for you today and that you get your BFP today.

Hey Stacey  CBM are brilliant and worth the money and I. Got mine from eBay for £35 with 17 stick  so real bargain I think.

Sunning is up so  gonna try catch some sun if I can and I am 8dpo  just mild cramp this early morning.

Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks ladies looks like I'll be hunting the net for a CBFM.
Do you have to uses is once/twice per day? In the morning?

Becky that was a bargain I've seen them in Boots for MUCH more!
xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes  so go on eBay if you have it  and yes you use it 1st thing in the morning only 1 a day from day 6 of your cycles till you get your 2 day of peak and highs 
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Becky is it worth monitoring this month? Im day 3 of bleeding will it be worth it this month?
Just wondering if my body is mucked up because of treatment? xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes of course it would be  as if your CBM hasn't arrive for day 6 don't worry you can do it from day 7 or 8 as I get my 1st high from day 8 and get my 1st peak from day 10/11 so yes you got time if you know when you O
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Oh thanks Becky! I'm on the case now!!!  
Anything else I should be doing/monitoring?
xxxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

No just relax lol and good luck 
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

I think thats been my problem relaxing... Im not the best relaxer!  

thanks Becky xx


----------



## BECKY7

Me too that why I have half glass of wine from till implanation lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hmmm sounds like a plan!   I may try it   xx


----------



## MadameG

The witch is just starting to appear for me  tiny bit of spotting but no cramps or backache yet...never mind hey. I've just spoken to DH as he was planning his work trips for June - now under strict instruction to not go away anywhere near my peak days!! 

Order that cbfm Stacey  you can set it up until cd6 xxx


----------



## staceyemma

sorry to hear that MadameG next month will be the month  

Bidding on a CBFM on ebay eeek!

Excited xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh madamG  aghhhhh sorry to hear that horrible witch of your to turn up  but upward for next eh and enjoy

Stacey. Oooooo how exciting with bidding  I love it  sad I know lol.

I bloody lock myself out as forgot my key  aghhhh bless neighbour to lend me a fiver so I can get sandwiches and diet coke from off lincese  and am still in my back garden sunbathing with my ipad(lucky I took my iPad with me for maps) and waiting for my DP to come home earlier (4pm) to let me in as well my dogs as the flap is too small for me to get in  aghhhhh lol. (lucky for the weather otherwise I would have gone mad)  DUH

Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Sounds like u have a great neighbour Becky   not too long and ur DP will be back! is it sunny where u are?!!  

Where is everyone located are we all uk?

xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Stacey  it beauitful here and I live in uk in Essex/herts near bishop stortford near stanstead airports  how about you all ladies.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Sorry yes I am lucky about my neighbour and they are in their 80 so they are alway at home lol and yes not long for my DP as I shouldn't have that bloody diet coke now as I am dying for a wee lol and my dogs are confused why I can't go in the house  bless them
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

How long you got to wait for for your CBM  how many more hours for you lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Ive sent a best offer so hope they accept it! 

Where are you going to wee   hope DP isn't late for you!!!

I live in Hereford xxx


----------



## rungirl

Oh no!!!  Poor you Becky.  Yes, at least it s a nice sunny day.  Hopefully dp is home now!!!

Woop woop! Stacey - great news, hope its delivered soon.

Madame - so sorry to hear af is on her way, get the dates in the diary for dh so ready for next month. Xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

MadameG sorry to hear the witch is on its way   you make sure your DH is around in June  

Welcome staceyemma CBFM is good hope you get one, and as MadameG says get your sticks from Amazon on subscription  

Becky hope you got back in your house ok and the dogs didn't get too fed up  

Rungirl hows the 2ww going for you?

Tracey sorry can't help with your results. What did you decide to do about your FET?

Weenster and Strawbs good to hear from you both again glad all is going well  

Afm AF is on its way out but I'm not sure whether to use my CBFM this month as it missed my peak last month and now I'm on double the dose of clomid   Also I get a scan this month but I have a feeling I will be ovulating the day they have booked me in


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks rungirl and kiteflyer xxx   xx
Hope you got in ok Becky!


----------



## MadameG

Thanks girls for the support - don't know what I would do without ff sometimes! It's been playing on my mind a bit really that hardly anyone knows about this personal rollercoaster that we're all going through...like at work last week when customers needed me to lift heavy things for them and I'm stood there thinking 'nooo I'm trying to get pregnant - I'm supposed to take it easy in the 2ww!'. 

Kiteflyer I have officially booked DH in for bms hehe, he's not escaping this time! I just hope that my body plays ball too... It might still be worth you using the cbfm this month as because it didn't detect a peak last month, it might technically be more tuned to looking for smaller changes in the lh and oestrogen (? is that the right spelling??) lines. Well that's my theory anyway! Sending loads of positive vibes your way     

Becky bless you, I hope that you got back inside after not too long! At least it was still lovely outside for you  Halfway through the 2ww now aren't you?

Rungirl I am definitely cornering DH this month! Good luck to you too hun, how many days post ov are you now?

Staceyemma I hope that you won your cbfm  I'm in the South West, I used to live not too far from Hereford once upon a time, it's a pretty area 

Tracey did you find out any more about your results?

Lots of love everyone xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  my DP did finally turn up at 4.30pm  phew just in time before the rain but I would have one in the rover.
My DP is sleeping so tat mean I can use my iPad as we made a deal that when he get in from work about 7pm I must put my iPad away hee hee but will go on it till he asleep hee hee.

Madam  good to hear you got a date booked with our DP for next month.

Stacey  did you win the bids.

Kiterflyer  I would use the CBM with your clomid and scan  just to be on the safe side.

Mt stomach did feel bit bloated when doing ironing as it did feel uncomforable and dull ache and sensitive stomach that feel like bruises when press my stomach  hope that not bad news for me.

Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Morning Ladies!!!!


I'm 10dpo and temps still high today, but not feeling too confident really....think i will test on Sunday and see....


Becky - how are you today?  how's your temps??


Madame -  i know exactly what you mean about no one else knowing what we are going through and its such a great support.


Enjoy the sunshine while its lasts....Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Morning rungirl  my temp is going high 98.5  but had **** sleep and been woken up 4 time to go to the loo and drinking water as was so thirsty  and I could have a lie in but got plumber coming at 8am aghhhh  I will have a day of from posting and painting.
That good to hear your temp staying high too as for the last 2 month my temp been up and down all the way but this time it staying up  and Sunday  oooooooooo and when your period suppose to come.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

oooh Ladies lets hope your temps stay high.  
Will bid on another CBFM as they haven't got back to me...oh well!
Well my af is in full flow now after failed ICSI still upsetting me and it hurts  
I know I need to move on tho   I WILL GET MYSELF PREGNANT!!!! IF ITS THE LAST THING I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  so sorry to hear your sad but the good thing is now your more fertile due to the treatment so I am pretty sure it will work on your next cycles  many more CBM to sell
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Stacey - i agree with Becky lots of woman do get bfp's after failed tx's,  as all the drugs do sometimes make them more fertile.  Fingers crossed for you.


Oooohh, Becky high temp too, yah!!!!  I'm not sure when af due a O'ved very early this month cd 11 so i'm just going to test day 13dpo/14dpo very nervous already.  When do your temps usually start to drop  All sounding very positive for you.


----------



## staceyemma

Crossing my fingers for u both xxxx  

Thanks for your support    lets pray I'm super duper fertile c'mon!!!!  

Everywhere I seem to go the past few days there are pregnant women everywhere I swear they are following me!

Besides TTC naturally is more fun and good exercise


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  me too  and I keep telling these pregnant ladies to go awayyyyyyyy lol.

Yes rungirl 13/14 is high enough  and if you do Sunday then I do Monday as I am 9dpo  and normally my temp drop 3 time during pre and drop every 2 day  since implanation so let see what tomorrow morning bring.
How are you any signs yet.

Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Feel like I got a cold coming  aghhhhh can't wait for the plumber to finish so I can have a quick nap lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Poor you Becky you have only just got rid of a cold!   you would think with all the supplements we take we wouldn't get many colds  

Stacey ttc naturally is more fun until the frustration of not conceiving gets in the way   I try to stay focused on the fun now though as I do not want to lose my DP he is more important than anything  

Rungirl hope your temps stay up mine drop the day before AF is due but I normally spot a day before that.

MadameG I'm like that in my 2ww too   silly aren't we? Women who just fall pregnant without trying just carry on as normal don't they! I'm still not sure about using CBFM apparently you have a strong but short surge in LH which can be missed when on clomid so it seems like a waste of money to use the sticks.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## rungirl

Boo to colds - Becky!!!  Fingers crossed it just a bit of hayfever maybe??


Kiteflyer - i didn;t know temps drops only the day before af. thought it was the weeks before?!  new to basal temps....i'll have to see what tomorrow brings.


I meet  my friend today and her 3 month old baby, soo sweet, i got to cuddle her and she feel asleep in my arms - OMG.  I soo want a baby, i could just feel my ovaries going all googie     My friend had to pop to the loo, and i nearly made a dash with her, except she knows where i live so i wouldn't have got very far....


----------



## BECKY7

My plumber finally left  and am snuggle in my bed  and am not sure if my boobs is getting little bigger or my bras have shrink  Will have to wait till my DP get home and see what he think of my small boobs lol.

Kiterflyer  yes your right I just bloody got rid of my cold with my coldsore aghhhhh  so will take thing easy as I am not sure if it got anything to do with my immune during implanation as I just realise I alway get it during implanation.

Ohhhhhh rungirl  how cute to hold 3 month old sweetie and I know the feeling of taking her away lol as my friend did have twin girl on her last IVF just under 40  and she is so so lucky and my other friend is due in 6 week time on her 2nd IVF and she 36  so it our turn now eh lol.

Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Lucky you in bed, and relaxing!!! Go for it Becky.     nice to down time and let the body do what it should be doing.


I'm just baking white and milk chocolate cookies, 5 minutes to go then,,,,yum yum.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey girls  I had couple of sharp pain on my left side  and dull cramp  thought I had a bug  Does any of you have sharp pain  still have the feeling of cold coming  when I know it not going to come out  yuk 
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Oooh, sharps pains sounding postive!!!     is dp asleep 
I'm soo hoping this is your month Becky.
Hope you temp stay's high for tomorrow. XXxx


----------



## BECKY7

He is sleeping now as been trying to get early night so I can go on iPad to find out when he was in the toilet and when heh came back he wanted to watch tv  but nw he sleeping  phew  I am trying to remember whether I had sharp pain  as I knw I had cramp and dull pain but not sharp  aghhhhhhh what are my body doing to me.
Pray my temp will stay up tom morning.
How about you  any signs  how your cookies 
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Morning Everyone!!!


Pinch Punch 1st of the month    


Becky - how are you this morning?? any more sharp pains?  How's your temps??  any other symptoms??


My temps are still up, and even a bit more than yesterday?!     Very tired this week, but could be more to do with dh getting up at 5am for work, loss of appetite?  I had 5 cookies for dinner, usually, i'd have dinner and then 5 cookies ??!!!


Woop woop its Friday... and four day week-end ahead!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Morning
Haha  I like that  and my temp did drop from 98.5 to 98.2 but this morning I took it at 5.45am rather then around 7am  and it was much cooler at 5.45am then all week so I don't know what to think and no more sharp pain  but am sweating at the mo  yuk.

Oh rungirl  5 cookie for dinner  not heathly lol and yes it can be a drag when DH has to get up at 5am  and that fab your temp is still staying high up for the ast week  ooooooo exciting eh and pray for Sunday morning  and what other sign do u have .
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

I know!!!  not healthy at all...??!!  But did have lovely big salad for lunch and healthy milkshake for brekkie!!!


Maybe implantation dip??!!  maybe that was the sharp pains? Are you 10 dpo?  No other symptoms for me my temps up to 98.6.  Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes I am 10dpo  and thought I had implanation dip at 7dpo  or maybe this morning was implanation due to sharp pain  need to find out how long implanation last for.
Oh that good you had salad to make it up for those yummy cookies  bet your starving now lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Think I got it as it said if keeping rising on 12dpo then your pregnant but if it start to drop from 12dpo then your not pregnant  and my is only little drop and no where near boarderline I am ok  so 2 more day for me and 1 more day for you rungirl
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Oooh, where did you read that Becky

More salad today, and fruit, not more treats till tonight....


----------



## BECKY7

Well it said once implanation finish and if it implant your temp will go up and if it doesn't then it will go down  so implanation is 6-12 day so on 12dpo look out for tempo stay high if you wanted to get pregnant  And I have re read all my temp in the last 2 month and on my 12dpo it did drop  then back up then drop  so I am praying from 12dpo our temp will stay high.

Do you have any protein as I was told to eat load of protein for the quality of your eggs  as I have porridge for breakie  tuna or chicken or chesse or egg for lunch and for dinner  with fruit and magnum ice cream lol.

Few more cramping this morning  and slightly cold coming and going  aghhhhhh.

Did you have any more signs

Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky your temps have to stay above the coverline for 18 days. My temp doesn't drop until the day before af which is normally dpo 15 for me it's been the same since I started charting 13 months ago. 

Anyway I'm at work on my phone so will catch up later x


----------



## BECKY7

Right gotta ya as my temp boarderline said 97.7  So I am safe  lol till 8 more day  god that another week lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Also  if this month doesn't work next month I will make sure we do it in the morning rather in the evening as I am sure I read it somewhere that the sperm are better in am than pm.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Yes, i eat lots of protein, 2 eggs a day, milk and lots of seeds and nuts so all good, and take all my supplements and eat liver once a week, very good for you.  This is my first month charting basal temps, so be interesting, i guess we are all different  

Kiteflyer what is the cover line??  Is that your temps at the beginning of the month?? Xxx


----------



## rungirl

day 8 -  36.47 day 9 -  36.32 day 10 - 36.64 day 11 - 36.51 - tested positive on ovulation kit day 12 - 36.57 day 13 - 36.58 day 14 - 36.75 day 15 - 36.77 day 16 - 36.72 day 17 - 36.72 day 18 - 36.92 day 19 - 37.08 day 20 - 36.88 day 21 - 37.02


----------



## rungirl

sorry ladies - just posted my temps and now not sure i did ovulate on the cd12??  Any ideas??


----------



## BECKY7

I think your cover line is 36.5 and I am cd21 too from my CBM.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

thanks Becky!!!  I'm actually cd23 but didni' include last two temps.  Today was 37.02.  what's you coverline?? Xx


----------



## BECKY7

My cover line is 97.7  And still getting sharp pain on my left  like my PMS  aghhhhh as I can't remember the pain last month  so will re read again to find out xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Rungirl you draw the cover line on your chart and if you ovulate it will show preovulatory and postovulatory temperatures. You basically look at the last 6 temps before your thermal shift and draw a line one-tenth (this is from a book in Fahrenheit) above the highest of those 6 temps. I don't do it as I use fertility friend and it does it for you all you have to do is enter the temps http://www.fertilityfriend.com/ Also I would say that you ovulated on day 13 as day 14 your temp rose a lot! Which is right as the ovulation tests tells you that you are about to ovulate it could be 12 to 36 hours later.

Becky you should try to take your temperature after at least 3 hours solid sleep as it is your resting temperature you need so if you had took it today at 7am after waking up at 5.45 you would not be as rested and the temp would not have been right.

Afm not much to report!


----------



## rungirl

Thanks Kiteflyer!!! Day 7, a nice new fresh start month, and lots of bms ahead of you!!    


I'm a member of fertility friend but i don't find it the easiest web-site to use?  maybe its me tho?? I was trying to set my af date and start a new cycle...but it wasn't having it!  
Its a lot easier to just enter the data and they do all the calculations!  Nice.


Becky - how you doing with your sharp pains??  Any other symptoms for you?  Any jubilee plans


I'm getting a lot of af type pains, so not really  holding out much hope?  You try and stay positive and then when its negative its so sad...but you don't want to be negative every day, every cycle...aargghh!!


----------



## kiteflyer

Rungirl have you got an android or I phone? I use the app to enter all my data its much better then the web site, I just go on that to share my chart at the end of a cycle


----------



## rungirl

ooh, i have yes!!  what do i go onto?  Sorry to be a num-ty?!!!


----------



## kiteflyer

Lol its ok here are the links I have put Android and I phone as I don't know which you have.

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/android/

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/iphone/

I enter my temp as soon as I take it no need for paper much more eco friendly


----------



## rungirl

oooh, check you out!!!  i'm useless with phones, thanks hun. Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer  thank you as I will take my temp the min I woke up after 3 hour resting regarding whatever the time is  but does it matter if all the time are different.

Cramping and sharp pain have stop  so hope that is still ok  and I think during lunch time I didn't really want my lunch and my yogurt didn't taste nice as I was disappoint as I really love my yogurt  and now I am looking forward to my dinner which was odd and my DP is working late so I can go on iPad hee hee.
I don't really know what we are doing  maybe going to the pubs for lunch  and get him to do some work filling the gap and sanding in the ceiling as i took all the coving out  (regret it)so I can do the painting.
How about you  and it not over till the fat lady sing  so come on be postive .

I just took my dogs out for walking and a lady was taking her ferret for walk too  so cute lol.

Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky in an ideal world we should take our temps at the same time but we don't live in ideal worlds do we? So I do not stress about the time I am taking it as long as I take it as soon as I wake up, even if that is an hour before my normal time to go the toilet!


----------



## BECKY7

Right  gotta lol and thank you as we must be a nightmare for you lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Its ok I've been doing it over a year now so ask away


----------



## BECKY7

Het rungirl  how are u  did u do the test or not.

I think I am out as my temp drop from 98.5 to 97.8  but this was early (5.45am) and according to FF my cover line is 97.3  so I am no where near the cover line but I still think I am out as has no cramp yesterday and this morning feeling like I got mild cramp in the middle lower stomach  so think my AF is coming  aghhhhhhh and no implanation spotting this time.

Becky7 zx


----------



## rungirl

Hi hun,


Tested this morning and negative!!  temps still high and has been for the last four days, no dips yet?!!  I have the af feeling too, and cramps for day 25.  so sad this moring....this journey is very soul destroying sometimes.   
Stay strong you never know, and good that you haven't had any pre-af spotting, you never know. Xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey  maybe your too early to test as like you say your temp till high  did you do FF chart and what your cover line as mine is 97.3  so hopefully this drop is the one off  as did temp too erly and I done temp again at the the same as the other an it gone back up to 98.4  so who know  So try to test again on your cycles day or wait till AF does show as my cycles should be either Thursday or Friday 
Becky7 xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Rungirl from the temps you posted the other day you still have a few days to go and with your temps being high you just never know   Also thats why I don't test it is so depressing seeing the negative result  

Becky I hate to repeat myself but if you woke at 05.45 and the only movement you did was reach for your thermometer and put it in you mouth then that is your temp of the day. You clearly did not get another 3 hours sleep as you have posted twice on here in the meantime so therefore the later temp was not your resting one as you had been moving and therefore not correct. Also it is the pattern you are looking for do not worry too much about individual temps. Look at some of the pregnancy charts on fertility friend some of them go to the cover line but then rise again, until AF arrived we are not out!  

Afm my temps are wildly different, I blame clomid and the restless nights and weird dreams! Also it felt like I had a UTI starting yesterday and although I feel ok today I reckon my body was working hard at night to make itself better, well I can hope   I shall be drinking lots of water today just in case.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer  I do know that but after I saw my temp 1st thing I was gutted so I was trying to think of something to keep my mind off it lol but hey ho I felt so bloated and kept going o the toilet then very clear light scant pink wipe  aghhhhhh so I am out  oh well as least we will know on Thursday to find out my DP result     his surgery and his sperm test are still doing well  if so then we can start properly and learn from it lol
Hope you all had good day.
Becky7 xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, can I join you?  Trying naturally at the moment on day 14 of my cycle.  Start clomid next month for 6 months.  Baby dust to you all x


----------



## rungirl

Thanks Kiteflyer and becky....tested too early is not nice!  Boo.  


I will not test again and see what happens in the next few days, af due Thursday like you Becky.  Sorry to hear your spotting has started, but hope you have some good news with dp swimmers.


Welcome!!! Ultrafirebug... and good luck trying the au naturel way


----------



## staceyemma

Sorry to hear you have started spotting Becky  
Hi ultrafirebug

I have unexplained fertility I guess Im ok hubby has ok swimmers so do u think doctor would give me clomid or is it just if u don't ovulate?
Starting to wonder what help I can get on the NHS as seen as they wont fund any IVF   would a HSG be worthwhile?

xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey. Freind of mine have told me she spot on 12dpo and still got pregnant so gonna wait till what my 1st temp are like in the morning.
Stacey  why not as you got nothing to lose eh if you ask your GP for anything
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Cheers Becky   xxx its the least the NHS can do!


----------



## rungirl

Sounds good Becky, stay strong and see what your temp is tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi, my temp has dropped today from 37.02 to 36.77 so think the witch is on her way, also getting af-style cramping.    


How about you today Becky??  Temps?  Hope all goes well with your appointment for dp.   


Kiteflyer =- how are you


Staceyemma - worth asking your gp.


Ultrafirebug - hope your getting lots of bms....


----------



## kiteflyer

Rungirl sorry to hear that   I do think its quite amazing what we can find out about our bodies just from a temperature pattern.

Staceyemma I ovulate and I am on clomid, not really sure how it will help I guess they think the more eggs that are released the more chance. I'm not holding up much hope though and am only one 3 cycles of it. Unexplained is the worse thing if there is nothing wrong then why won't it happen!   Also I do not get any funded tx on the NHS but they did do blood tests and HSG, somehow I got my clomid without them asking for payment but my PCT don't fund it so I better keep quiet about that  

Welcome ultrafirebug! I'm on clomid at the mo too but I try not to talk about that here as this is TTC naturally. For clomid related matters I use the dedicated section but everything else we do is natural  

Becky how was your temp this morning, I hope it was back up and the spotting has gone  

Afm I had my first really good nights sleep for a week   and I decided to try CBFM, until my temps rise again just to see if it shows my peak. I only asked for a sick yesterday so I put an old low one in and then used a new stick today, so I should ovulate around Friday and use less sticks   Now my DP just has to start making it home from work instead of getting stuck on nights out, he is a lorry driver, it is BMS time


----------



## rungirl

Kiteflyer - the spotting has started so game over for me....so sad.  Yes, i agree with the temps, as soon as my temp dropped i started cramping and now the spotting.  Hey ho, stay strong for next month.  Do you do your temps everyday?? Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  sorry had friend round early for coffee and now got DP mates coming round this afternoon  yes my temp has drop from 97.7 to 97.4 and we did BD this morning and well let say it was messing  so which mean she on her way tomorrow  aghhhhhh oh well  And another thing I need to know  my DP think his result will be bad as he think it doesn't work  so I am thinking if it doesn't work and that there is no sperm blah blah  how did I get cramping during implanation blah blah and temp dip  so which mean it must work just not yet  am I right. Cos otherwise if there is no sperm I wouldn't get anything thing like spotting etc  Aghhhhh my DP is getting me all worry now.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  hope you all had great longggggggg weekend  My temp drop major to 96.9  and still waiting for my AF  as we got wedding to go to on 14th then from 15th to 19th he is going to Belgium so that would be my peak time  aghhhhhhh so I was hoping my AF will either arrive alot early or really late  lol.

How are you all ladies.

Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Ladies

Becky Sorry to here af is on the way   typical that DP is away on ur peak days   Ive started recording my temps too but in celsius I got a BBT off ebay and its in celsius? Guess I'll have to just convert the temps?!

Kiteflyer- Im going to contact my doctors today and make an appointment to discuss HSG etc. there is no reason me and hubby cant conceive and yes it is frustrating!  xxxx

Rungirl- Sorry to hear af has started for u   xxx

Ultrafirebug- hello hope ur ok xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Staceyemma I record mine in Celsius as it makes more sense to me, not sure why you would want to convert them?  

Becky   sounds like your AF will be on time, it was due Thursday right? And what a shame about your DP going away during your peak. How was his results?

Afm my dp made it back yesterday so we had BMS but it is touch and go to whether he will be back again today and we should really be having BMS again tonight or in the morning as I reckon I will ovulate around Friday so I am not impressed. I have tried to get him to take Friday off so we can have BMS in time but he just laughs sometimes I think he is not taking this seriously!   I only want to dtd once more before and once after ovulation, surely that is not too much to ask? After all we use to dtd everyday before this ttc journey took over, now we are lucky to manage 2 or 3 times a week   I hate the was infertility takes a toll on relationships.


----------



## BECKY7

hey kiterflyer  I am CD26 today and my AF should be coming tomorrow but quite happy for it to come late so we can do it again next week when he get back in time for my next big O lol. As long you BMS few day before your big O you still should be fine as I know sperm hang around till 5 day  and it is bugg when your DP are not in tune with you  so try not to put too much pressure on you as my GP said as long you do it 2/3 time a week for 2 week starting from CD8  and said to forget about CBM  So I will forget CBM this time as my DP won't be here anyway so no point really.
Hey Stacey  it doesn't matter which you got as I am sure you can work out the different between C and F lol.

Hey ladies  over the weekend my DP has been telling me to call us a day  then he tell me he doesn't want me to leave him then he tell me that he think the result won't be good tomorrow as he doesnt think it work blah blah  OMG I couldn't belive his rubbish but deep down I think he really scared of the result tomorrow  as I kept telling him if his sperm doesn't work I wouldn't be getting few signs etc and we did get pregnant before blah blah  I really thought I was that bad but it turn out he is so bad too lol  oh I am getting all so nervous for us tomorrow  as we been having lots of bad luck  so I am pray as we really needed more luck  as I think my DP will try and make me leave him to find another man for me to have a family  as he know how desperate I am for a family      
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Hey ladies, we've had a lovely weekend here despite the rain showers, I hope you all have too.

Becky so sorry that AF is on her way and I know how frustrating it is to have your dp disappearing during your peak days! Is there an option to go away with him?

Rungirl sorry that it was a bfn on your test and that spotting has started  better luck this month hey    

Staceyemma good luck with your gp, hopefully they'll give you all the help you need testing wise  

Kiteflyer I hope you're well and that the uti never took hold. Sorry to hear that your DH isn't being as keen. It's crazy isn't it, a small voice at the back of my mind is often shouting but you're a guy - you're supposed to want sex all the time! As if that isn't stereotyping too much...  I hope that he does come back for you   

Welcome ultrafirebug 

Afm I am on cd7 and it's low of course, I'm pleased though as my estrogen line is nice and dark, rather than the last 2 months when the levels have been a bit raised all the way through. I'm hoping that my body is going to be a bit more 'normal' this month - feeling positive! I think i'm going to invest in a bbt thermometer as it looks quite fascinating the information you can get just from your temperature if nothing else! 

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## MadameG

Becky I posted without reading back again, massive hugs hun   . Like you said he's probably super scared and I think it does hit guys sense of manliness as it's such a personal thing. I'm   that the results are good for you and that you two pull through this together and come out stronger than ever xxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Girls 

Well its CD10 for me today hopin I get ovulation this month wishful thinking maybe after the IVF!  
CBFM should be here on Thursday  

In the meantime Ive been using my cheapy OPK sticks. 
Leading up to Ovualtion I always get a faint line that gets darker leading up to ov and yesterday I had a faint pos OPK so if it gets darker this afternoon it means I could be heading for Ov in the next few days   

Sorry if its TMI ladies but since Ive been on the sanatogen mother to be vitamins I dont really get EWCM? Anythin I can do to help this?
Weird  
xx

Becky men arent very good when they can't fix things and give us the things we want, TTC is so hard on relationships.  

We have to all believe this can work   not sure what my next stage is is it really worth me goin to the doctors? xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  I don't think I ever get much wet during sanatogen then I change it to pregnancare Iand I get load then I ran out and use 5mg folic acid and I get less wet so I must get my pregnancare back in me  so maybe you should change it or someone told me to drink lots of water to get it too.
I know what you mean about men's lol aghhhhhhh.
Hey rungirl  are you ok.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Think I'll change to Pregnacare ones then Becky its only been since Ive been on the sanatogen  
Lots of water eh? hmmm drink up Stacey  

Im using Zestica fertility spray too   xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Staceyemma I'm on sanatogen too and I'm dry at the mo, I have been using it for a while with no problems so it may be the clomid making me dry! Try taking evening primrose, only until ovulation though. I am going to swap to pregnacare once I have used up sanatogen, I have lots of them though as I got them on offer   I think I have enough to last about 5 months!!!


----------



## rungirl

Hi All, 

Nice to have the thread busy again!!
Sadly, its cd1 for me, hey ho, next month    

I take the nhp fertility plus quite expensive a £20 month but has a much higher level of vitamins, i get them off amazon.

Becky, big hugs to you hun, sadly not our time, hope dp is ok, i'm sure he will feel better after his appointment tomorrow.
Stacey - good news about O nearly on its way...  

Madame - its soo interesting doing bbt - my temp started to drop 3 days ago, and af arrived today.  Mine is in celcius.

Kiteflyer - have fun with the bms.....


----------



## staceyemma

Kiteflyer I too got mine on offer  only have about 25 tablets left so not too bad     Pregnacare conception next I think.
rungirl sorry to hear its CD1 but    for next cycle!!!
Thanks Becky  
xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  your welcome  just surprising I just realise why all of sudden I was getting all so so wet  as least I know I O every month lol.

Oh rungirl  so sorry to hear about your AF (grrrrrr)  but good to hear your ready for your next shagging lol

Hey madam  thank you  MEN eh lol.

Still waiting for my AF to come as I am sure she will tomorrow  so am having nice rosa and glass of red wine now.

Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

I have only 24 of the sanatogen tablets left so then will start pregnacare ones  
So it may be a dry month this month   have to get the zestica lube out  
My cbfm has been paid for £35 including postage with 20 sticks  
Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  that fab price for your CBM and 20 stick  well done and I bet that was fun bidding too and not long to go to finish off that sanatogen  and more water too.
Have a nice dry month  Not lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Morning!!!!


Af is in full flo,,,,what joy!!!  It was cd1 yesterday with light red bleed in the afternoon (tmi sorry) but today is full on RED blood....so is today cd1 not cd2?  bit conused, only being having periods 28 years    


Stacey - how exciting bet your keen to get started with bms and cbfm - hee hee Xxx


BEcky - hope all goes well for dp today, any sign of af today??  xXx


----------



## staceyemma

Can't wait to get started with the CBFM   Im CD 11 at the moment I used to ovulate around CD15ish previously hoping this CBFM gets a move on!!!  You have to use it from the start of your period tho dont u? From day 6 onwards? I've got cheapy ov tests for this month anyway so  

Hope me obsessing with this monitor and tracking it all won't ruin my chances, some people say obsessing about it doesn't help- it stresses u out??  ... I wish I could switch it off in my head and 'just relax' and wait for it to happen   as if!!! 


xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted since my first one but things have been maniac.  Thank you for making me feel welcome.  I'm on day 18 and have been feeling sick but there is a bug going around DS school so not sure if its that or not.  I am just taking folic acid and vitamin d as when I took pregnancy multivitamins last time I became quite sick on them.  Apparently my body has too many vitamins in it already.  Will do personals later as i'm at work x


----------



## kiteflyer

Rungirl   hopefully next month will be lucky for you   It is hard to know when CD1 is sometimes. CBFM says if your AF starts in full flow during the day then the next day is CD1 but I don't really know. This month my af did not start till late afternoon in full flow so I put that on fertility friend and it says CD1 but my CBFM is a day behind   I guess 1 day will not make too much difference guess I'll find out on my scan tomorrow!

MadameG glad you are feeling positive this month. I am hoping he gets back tonight as I'm sure I'll ovulate tomorrow   

Becky have you got your DPs results yet. I hope that they are good  

Staceyemma yes you use CBFM from day 6, for the first cycle anyway. You have to set it to CD1 then wait for it to ask for sticks. You never know you might get lucky this month and not need it


----------



## staceyemma

Ooh that would be fab kiteflyer    
Kiteflyer how many days do u use the sticks? until you get peak? after peak? xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  we just got back and waste of time as the walkin clinic for my DP to do his part was closed and that we had to go back next Thursday am and I went mad and told them that we like to make app but they said there is no app till 2 week and it quicker for us to go to walkin clinc  so I made it out that I will O next Thursday and I will needed that day blah blah so they told us to come back again tomorrow (knew they were lying about 2 week app)  so we got to go back tomorrow morning so that another £40 for train  aghhhhh.
And lucky we haven't BD for 3 day as they said it better from day4-8 so tomorrow will be 4 day.
Stacey  you can stop the stick after the 1st peak but still BD the day after ur 1st peak.
Ultra firebug  Feeling sick already  wow finger x.
Rungirl  you can press m button again to put it right if your AF is today.
I got  bleed on my pad today so I am sure my ***** will come tomorrow morning so I will press the M button tomorrow morning.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  just had glass of red and nice hot bath and bam  my ***** is hear lol so tomorrow will defo be CD1.

How are you all ladies and COME ON BE POSTIVE  OUR TIME WILL COMEEEEEEEEEEE 

Becky7 XXXXX


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky   to you. And I hope you get your DP test sorted out.

Staceyemma until it stops asking. You should get one peak then another then a high before it stops.

Afm had my mid cycle scan this morning. I haven't ovulated yet but had 2 big follicles one 21mm and the other I'm sure they said 30mm! But that seems massive to me but as this is my first ever scan I have no idea! Guess it means I am due to ovulate anytime   They measured the lining first although I was not looking at the screen so I missed it they seemed happy and said it was nice and thick, 7mm I think, is that OK again I have no idea! Anyway got to dash or I'll be late for work! Oh and I'm hoping for more BMS tomorrow!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer  that fab to hear the size of your follies so I am sure your ready ASAP  and 7mm is good as long it thick  so now all you got to do is to relax and seduce your DH .

We went back to the hospital for him to do his part and now waiting for the phone call for the result  and my god I didn't get to sleep till 4.30am  am shattered as think I was nervous about the result.

Yuk  horrible weather  what am I to do (day off from painting).

How are you all ladies and I am CD1 and my temp are 96.9 but I won't counting today as I only slept for 2 hour and very restless and thank god for my iPad lol.

Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

kiteflyer - good news about your follies, get lots of bms in!!!


Becky - thinking of you hun, and hope all is well with the results.  Cd1 fingers crossed for next month.


I'm having a protest, no temps, no healthy food, and generally down in the dumps!  Not enjoying ttc.com  Sorry for the negative rant.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey rungirl  What up !!!    come on we all are in this together.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Thanks Becky - Bad day!  You are you all FAB, AMAZING, and GREAT support.  Thank you all. XXXxx


----------



## MadameG

Just running out the door for work but just wanted to send sine bug hugs to rungirl xxxx Keep smiling girl - you WILL get there in the end!! Xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey rungirl  it will happen  You just got to keep up and be postive  and some time we have bad day but then we pick our self up and start again  so hope you had few wine to cheer you up and to relax you and start again.
I am CD 2 and I got a plan which is I am gonna seduce mynDP on Monday , Wednesday and Friday around 2am after the wedding party as it an hour drive so we should be back about 1am before he leave on Friday at 4am and I should get myn1st peak on Sunday and hopefully it will hang around till then and he coming back on Monday night and Monday should be my 2nd peak and will bd there then lol.
How you all ladies.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Faithope

Hi Ladies,

I am really not a good FF'er at the mo, finding things very difficult   I am still using CBFM, today is CD 17 and at a high, EWCM this morning so peak is not far away. Big   to those who need one  

Will try to be a better FF'er  

xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Faithope sorry you are finding things difficult   just post  when ever you want or can  

Rungirl we all have negative days but we all some how manage to pick ourselves up again and I'm sure you will. Have a drink and chill like Becky says  

Becky did you get the call with your DPs results? I hope all your BMS goes to plan this cycle  

MadameG work on a Saturday boo   mind you I had to work all bank holiday!

Afm my DP didn't make it back last night but got parked up 5 minutes up the road   so I picked him up. But that meant getting up at 4am then I was having a new sofa delivered between 7.30 and 10.15 so now I'm knackered! But we have had BMS on Thursday and Friday nights. Maybe we will again today but I am not worried if we don't. I've had some sharp pains in my ovary area so I'm wondering if that was my follicles releasing eggs   guess I'll see tomorrow when I take my temp


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies my CBFM arrived today  but I'm cd12 so I guess I'll have to use it next month! Xxx
Hope ur all having a lovely weekend   thinking of u allxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Faithope  sorry to hear your finding thing diffcuit and really hope you will be back in yourself and that you will be happy soon.
Hey Stacey  that great to hear your CBM has arrive  but do you know when you O.
Oh kiterflyer  so sorry to hear your plan didn't work  maybe glass of wine are in order for you and ur DH to get in the mood if your having pains.
Rungirl  hope you will feel better very soon.
I did forget to ask when we will know the result of my DP (grrrr) so I a, trying to get my DP to ring them to find out but hopefully we will know on Monday.
Just got back from long walking in the forest with dogs.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm cd13 but ov sticks are getting slightly darker each day so estimate I will ov cd14 or 15 just as it was before. Seeing these tests get darker each day is reassuring as I know I'm getting close me and hubby had bms yesterday and two days ago so will keep it up the next few days.would u recommend daily bms or every other day? Hubby's up for everyday   Xxx 

Hope u enjoyed your walk Becky xx

Hi to everyone else hope you're having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Ok and every other day  before the 1st peak then on the 2 peak day and the day after peak then every other day till CD20 for you.  Enjoy.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Becky   xxx


----------



## dillydolly

Just want your thoughts

I have been using a clear blue monitor for 3 cycles now. This month is the first that I have had loads of days of high fertility but no peak. Every month for years I have has EWCM and OV pains but haven't had any pains this month. Could I have missed the peak cos I got up in the night to go loo? I think I did that 3 times this month, should I have used a pot to save some of my 3/4am wee to test when I got up properly?

Or could this be a sign that as my AMH is 4.31 that my ovaries have turned to tough old prunes and given up? 

It's sods law really as this month I have used pre seed and soft cups! The first time I used the soft cup my DP asked if I could still wee with it in! Lol where does he think it goes...

Anyway just wanted your thoughts!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey dilly dolly  every month is different  but during high you can still bms  as you never know eh and I have alway wee in my pots whatever time as you never know you may need to do it again  even you wee at 3/4am and test it at 8am  that what I do. And your AMH is still good enough but I wouldn't worry about that. And how was the soft cup as I am interesting in that.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

hey becky hope ur ok. Im CD15
I havent had my positive Ov stick yet cant use CFBM until next cycle xxx
Ive had faint positives but nothin else   its usaully CD14 or 15 I get the pos ov test.
I think I may not ovulate this month- could it be because of the ivf drugs? xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Ok Stacey  don't worry about the stick etc as long you still BD every other day for 2 week as a back up  as you still Will be fertile after fail IVF. As I do know some women O on CD20  which is why my GP said still BD till week before cycles.

I am CD4  but I am still gonna try seduce my DP tonight.

Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Ok Becky thanks  
good luck in seducing DP tonight   xx


----------



## ALWAYSWISHING

Hi, hope everyone is well. 

Still waiting for my DH to have his 2nd sample after his reversal, we are looking at a few week as Dr is on hol. So we are just cracking on and seeing what happens.  If the result comes back with only sperm heads present again I will be asking why we have such a poor result, as it was predicted we should have had a positive sample.
My DH doesnt understand why I need to know, for him it's black and white, i.e it hasnt worked so leave it.
Am I being unreasonable wanting to know what happened. TBH dreading getting results as bound to end up in an argument.

Good luck this month everybody xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  we got the SA result and nothing  aghhhhhhh really gutted as has to walk away when he told me the result as I know we will have a row  He is happy for us to have sperm donor but we are in debt already  Am confused as I don't really know what to do .
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Oh Becky - i am so sorry, life really is crap sometimes.  thinking of you both Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Becky have u thought about PESA/TESA? He may still have some swimmers you can get to?!My friends hubby had PESA

So sorry hun


----------



## Faithope

*becky*  take time to process things, then plan your next step 

Big hello to you all, I have yet to get to know you all 

AFM I had niggles in my right ovary (NEVER ovulate from this side) last night so was excited to wake this morning to do my CBFM...well I dipped the stick and I could tell from looking at it that it was the same as the last 8 days-a high. I got all confuzzled, so about 3 hours later I dipped another stick and that one was stonking PEAK!! the niggles have developed on both sides, have masses of EWCM so won't be on here tonight  and it also means that I am having a 34 day cycle-back to normal for me


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  thank you and we had 5 ICSI all failed and my DP said no more ICSI  and I was thinking as there is nothing wrong with me as I Ovualate every month  am heathly blah blah  we might well go for IUI with sperm donor in either Denmark  cos my DP is fair blond with blue eye or reprofits as prices is so much cheaper then uk.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Hi girls sorry I've been a bit lame at replying recently, I've been a bit stressed about ttc as we had a look down the microscope and couldn't see any swimmers at all  I'm so hoping that we were just being incompetent but at the same time I'm bracing myself for bad news next month when DH has the second SA....

Becky I'm so sorry that it hasn't worked    I hope you're managing to push through - your IUI plan sounds like a good possibility xxxx

Stacey hopefully your ov will show up in the next few days, maybe it's just a bit behind after the IVF  

Rungirl I'm hoping you've found your strength again and are counting down the days to ov.

Kiteflyer I hope you got your bms in, so exciting that your lining and follicles were doing so well 

Alwayswishing good luck for the next SA. I don't think you're being unreasonable at all, like you I just want to know so that we can plan the next step whichever way that may be.  

Faithope have fun tonight, I'm pretty sure that my ov would have been today too as the lines were almost correct for a peak, going to test before bed. Sorry to hear that you're feeling a bit low  Hopefully it is your time this month - positive vibes galore for you!!

Dillydolly I think you might be right that it missed it this month. Don't panic too much as if you've been having bms anyway then you're still covered.

Good luck everyone, hoping for my peak tomorrow  xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Becky & MadameG 
Know what you are going through, we were referred for IUI, when we were told hubby had no swimmers, we were turned down for PESA.TESA, so went on the donor waiting list - which was 6 months.... in the meantime hubby took Wellman Multivitamins and by the time we got to ec, hubby had a million swimmers, so our donor was left on the subs bench while we went through icsi.

Wishing you all the very very best with your respective journies, however, or wherever it takes you.

Sheila


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Sheilaweb, your story keeps me going  xxxxxxxx


----------



## MadameG

...just checked on a spare stick, peak  come on DH enough with the football it's bms time!!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Sheila  thank you for your lovely story  We haven't got any more money for ICSI and I was so hoping that we could do natural after my DP operation to unblock his blockage 16 week ago and he still was taking 1000 vit c  folic acid and wellman mulit for the last 3 month  and still go no sperm  So I am guessing for us to have sperm donor IUI  or with basting at home to make it cheaper  and if I still can't get BFP then we know it me as well with my age  then we can start thinking about donor egg and sperm etc  and move countries  as my DP wanted to move to California as he got app tomorrow to sort out visa  so maybe that best idea  to start fresh abroad where no one know us  as 2 friend of my are pregnant with twin on their 3rd attemp of IVF and my other freind having her baby in a month time on her 2nd attemp of IVF and I total feel like a failer and all rubbish  sorry.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Becky hun massive hugs   You're not a failure hun, life is just so unfair at times. You've tried so hard and it hasn't happened yet, but you haven't failed. Stay strong, your dream is still possible xxxxxx


----------



## rungirl

BEcky you are not a failure, this journey is very hard and has a lot of up's and downs's and you will get your dream.  Huge hugs XXXXXXXX


Madame - go for it!!!!!  Yah, a peak.


Faithope - YAh, another peak!!!  Lots of bms action last night.... Xxx


StaceyEmma - keep going hoping O will be a in a few days.


Hi to all i've missed.  Thank you all for your hugs and support, i seem to have to a rollercoaster month, always very down after af, and then very heavy periods, satnow in the happy phase as day 6... start ov sticks saturday then better get down to some action!!!!


Big hugs to all XXxxxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Becky - a good friend of mine has a zero sperm count.  They used a sperm donor after ICSI was unsucessful and was lucky enough to have twin girls first time round.  Don't give up hope.

Good luck to all those peaking.

AFM - AF is due next Tuesday.  Now my tubes are unblocked im hoping that its happened naturally this month.  Will let you know my result x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Just realised my post didn't make sense.  They were able to extract some sperm so it was not zero but extremely low.


----------



## jvdb

hi everyone, can I join you all?
Haven't been on ff in a while after i had a failed ivf in march   have been ttc naturally since then and i've been very surprised that i do get positive opk's. I took a break this month,enjoyed a few drinks and did hardcore exercise because to be honest i was just sick of trying. Due my af on friday so will start back on vitamins,healthy living etc and start hoping again. I have a review app at clinic on 2nd of july so im hoping they might try clomid or something. Well anyway thats my little story and i really look forward to talking to you all as i know while going through ivf i couldnt have done it without the support on ff xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi jvdb I too have just had a failed ivf cycle   you're welcome to join us 

Was your ovulation and periods back to normal after the ivf? Im a day late for positive opk, its slighter darker today but nowehere near a positive yet xxx


----------



## jvdb

Hi staceyemma, im so sorry your ivf didnt work,its so awful because even though you should'nt you fall into the trap of thinking its ivf so of course i'll get pregnant. Big  to you.  I ovulated 3 weeks after the ivf bleed and took my af 2 weeks later. After that im back to ovulating on cd14 and af 2 weeks later. I started taking agnus castus on day 1 of my first proper af after ivf so not sure if that helped regulate it or not xxx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks jvdb   its hard isn't it? If ur ovualtion was 3 weeks after the IVF bleed then I still have a chance as its only 2 weeks and 1 day since IVF  bleed  

Its still sinking in it hasn't worked but what can you do? You have to get on don't you?

Im back to TTC naturally just wishing my body would play ball!  

I've been wondering about clomid too Im off to see my doctor on the 22nd so will ask about that.
Are you just tryin naturally now?

xxx


----------



## jvdb

I had'nt realised you had only just finished your ivf cycle,it must be still very raw for you   it does get easier. I thought when it failed I would never get over it as it hurt so bad,I do still have bad days but a whole lot more good days. I think the trick is to just never give up hope 
My review app was meant to be the 2nd of june but they cancelled it and rescheduled until next month. I suppose it gives me more time to get my head around the next step. My doc had advised me not to use clomid because it thins the womb but im just about ready to try anything now so def going to talk about it.
some  to you all xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah only a few weeks ago.

You're right we can't give up xxxx
Im ready to try anything too  
My follow up is next Tuesday 19th.... not sure what they will say.
Had a tough time egg sharing wont be doing that again its not equal.... 
Out of my 10 eggs collected I had 5, the recipient had 5- all 5 of hers were mature onky 2 of mine were mature it was a mriacle that I had one of my two fertilise to put back....next time a cyxle jsut for me Ive done my bit for helping someone else.....


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I just had a thought as I am sorry about feeling sorry for myself yesterday  but today I have calm down and start thinking straight  well  during Xmas my DP had revival  and he got 4 more tube of his sperm from the last clinic we went to  I could ask for the tube back and either do AI or IUI in another clinic as cheaper to go abroad  what do u think as I know it not part of these site.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Becky, no need to apologise - and that sounds like a plan


----------



## staceyemma

Becky Reprofit in the Czech Republic is cheap xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  yes well done it is cheaper to go to reprofit  €130 for IUI  so will wait till what my last clinic say as I have email them to ask for my DP 5 tube of his frozen sperm  I am so so duh that I didn't think of any of this in the last 3 month  But we gonna try AI 1st  I think as if we ran out of DP sperm maybe we can go back for retrieval as it only about £500 when in uk it 1k    I am not sure if you ladies know anything about IUI as I know we have 2 peak  so my idea is to have my DP on day 1 peak and sperm donor on day 2 peak as a back up .
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

I dont know much about IUI sorry Becky   xxx
£500 is cheap for retrieval   xxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi Becky - nice to see you more positive and back with a plan!  We ladies do like our plans - hee hee!!!


My dh and i have had IUI three times and had success but sadly miscarried.  But iui is good, less expensive too.


Stacey - not long til your review.


----------



## staceyemma

rungirl I can't wait to get it over with as not sure what theyre goin to say.  

I'm currently appealing to my PCT to see if they can fund one cycle for us. 
I doubt I'll get anyawy but I ain't givin up!!!   xxx
hope ur all ok still no psoitive ov test for me can't wait til next month when I can use the CBFM it'll be straightforward yes or no!!! xxx


----------



## Faithope

Morning ladies,

Those of you that use the CBFM-have you ever had a peak stick lasting 3 days?? Not a reading as I know you only ever get 2, but looking at my stick this morning, both lines are equal in colour meaning peak/high, my last 2 have been 1 line darker on the right (holding tip to the left). You can definatley read the sticks from the eye, I don't understand it when people say you can't  

I have right side ov pain like never before so DH and I hae been on a marathon    the last few days  

Big   to all, enjoy your day xx


----------



## MadameG

Faithope exactly the same for me this month, 3rd day of peak looking sticks and horrendous ov pain! Yesterday I could have sworn AF was about to arrive if I didn't know better, ouch! I've been keeping my old sticks so that I can compare hormone levels (makes me feel as if I'm doing something at least) and I have had 2-3 days of lh showing on most of the months, but the estrogen does tend to come back to normal quickly. Estrogen is only just starting to drop off for me this month, maybe I needed extra lh to release an egg, hence the pain, who knows!!! Let's hope it's a good month for us with the bms, DH is complaining that I'm tiring him out hehe, but at least we've tried properly so far this month   xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

That great to hear you all ladies having O pain as I love it cos it mean am ready and getting all exciting  but for me and for the last 3 month  duh lol.
Rungirl  yes I saw your sign  so sorry but still work so why have you stop doing IUI and how long ago was your IUI  and where did you go for that.

Staceym just found out it cost a lot more money to ship my frozen sperm to CZ  even having IUI only cost €130    I wonder if my last clinic will ever give us our tube of sperm back for us to try at home   .
Lovely weather has perk up abit.
Gutting we can't try natural for while so nothing for this month but hopefully starting from next month.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Weather is nicer here too  
shame about the shipping costs Becky is it exopensive?

xx

Glad to hear you're ok MadameG got my fingers crossed for u this month-sounds like youve given it a good go!  xx


----------



## Faithope

*madameG* my DH is the same, whinging I am wearing him out  I haven't finished with him yet! Good Luck to you too-my ov paain is really strong, hurts to walk  my right side didn't even respond to IVF stimms last year, so they have finally woken up on there own


----------



## staceyemma

Check u ladies out     
Still no postiive ov yet so its definitely late after this failed IVF but we're practising anyway  
If ovulation is late does that mean period will be late too?  



xxx


----------



## Faithope

*staceyemma* I am a 35 day cycle girl yet after my failed IVF it was 42 days long  and I didn't ovulate  but after 2 cycles it settled back to normal (ish) but we are all different hun


----------



## rungirl

Hi Lovely Ladies,

Nice to see it busy on here, and SO much bms!!!  Woop woop.     

Becky - where is dp's sperm??  Sorry weird question is it in CZ?  We did iui as i couldn't get pg for 18 months naturally, and after our last iui in October 2010 which was negative we got pregnant naturally, so we'll keep trying.

Stacey - i think its quite normal to ov late after tx or mc, so hang in there, hun. Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Rungirl  my DP sperm is in Barts hospital in London and CZ is in Brno near Prague  2 hour flight from stanstead which is 10 min drive from my house  and flight only just under £100 return  so hell alot cheaper then in London but to post DP sperm to CZ is expensive compare to donor sperm is €200  I have ask my clinic and she said she gonna think about what she can do for us  re doing AI at home  hopefully she can do it for us in her office hee hee  as I have told her we can't afford to pay IUI with her (£900).
If you did get pregnant after IUI  can't you not try again and if neg try natural straight after  as was it natural IUI or med IUI.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

I'm confused Becky - is your dp's sperm in two countries London!!!  Wow, it gets around.    


Yes, i had medicated iui, and i'm now 42 and a half and if it doesn't happen naturally by September we will book in for our 5th iui....


----------



## rungirl

oops i meant to say London and Prague??  Xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hee hee  what I mean is my DP sperm is in london  and for IUI I want to go to Brno near Prague mainly cos it €130  so much cheaper then London (£900)  so I wanted to go to brno (CZ)  but hopefully my clinic will do something for us while they still got my DP sperm in their freezer.
That good plan for you to start your IUI is September if nothing happen but I am so pretty sure it will happen just before you start eh  as I know that happen alot of other women.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

I understand now, Becky!!!  Wow, bargin 130 for iui maybe we'll go abroad too..... Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes rungirl €130  not £130 lol  and I was thinking of peak 1 DP sperm peak 2 donor sperm  or it doesn't work quite like that  as if you could explain what they do for IUI  as I wanted to do natural IUI or med IUI is better as I do know drugs can ruin our older egg.
Did any of you watch one born every min (USA) black lady (lesbian ) has 2 different sperm donor AI at home with her girlfriend  1 black sperm donor from usa on day 1 peak and 1 white sperm donor from uk on day 2 peak and she now got 1 black baby and 1 white baby  so it can work  which I thought it was wicked as they wasn't sure what they are haivg even thought they knew they were having twin but they didn't know if it was gonna be 2 black baby or 2 white baby but they got 1 each lol.
Mmmmmmmmmmm.Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi ladies sorry I have been AWOL I am off work this week and have been busy going places, decided to have a day at home today so I am catching up with you all  

Becky I am so sorry to hear your DPs results   have they told you why the op did not work? Great idea to go for IUI, if I am not lucky by September I want to try it although for convenience I want to stay local for that regardless of the cost. I'm not sure about using your DPs sperm one day and a donor the other. I'm sure there are clinics that do it but it does not seem right to me  

Staceyemma have you had a positive opk yet?

MadameG sounds like you have really gone for it this month I hope it is lucky for you  

Faithope I have tried to read the sticks by the eye but I don't think you can tell that much as they can look the same but the machine will say one is high and one is peak lol. The left hand line is the estrogen I think and that will get lighter near the peak and the other line is the LH and that gets darker.

Afm I am on my 2ww   dpo 5. I had really sharp pains on day 15 then nothing the day after so it all ties in with my temps nicely   I have to have a blood test but the correct day falls at the weekend so I have to go a day early or 2 days late the nurse did not mind which  

Big hello to anyone I have missed


----------



## MadameG

Hey kiteflyer glad to hear that things are going well, good luck with the blood test   We've certainly properly tried this month, that's for sure! DH was saying 'how many days are you fertile for??!!' bless him  . I told him that next month I wouldn't give him anything until the 'special days' if he was going to whine about dtd so much and he soon bucked his ideas up  

Becky that sounds amazingly cheap, let us know how you get on with arranging it all.

Rungirl you ARE going to get there naturally again   

Faithope sounds like you've had lots of fun!!

Staceyemma any news on the opk front? If your luteal phase is 'normal' this month then your af will arrive 14 days after ovulation, so if you haven't yet then theoretically yes it will be late. Not sure how it works if you don't ov for the month though, at least you've been practising regardless   I'm sure your body will sort itself out after not too long and you can get back to ttc naturally.

Jvdb hello  

Onto 2 days post ov for me, 12 days to go!! xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

No sign of positive ov test yet   guess I was expecting too much first month after failed ivf


xxx


----------



## MadameG

It'll happen Staceyemma, just hold tight   You never know, it might have happened already and the opk just didn't pick it up   xxxxx


----------



## rungirl

Keep going Staceyemma - after my erpc(d&c) i didn't o'ved until day 28.  So keep going, it can take the body a while to get back to normal after a tx. Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Madame g and rungirl   Ive been charting my temps and no rise yet!!!

xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Staceyemma if you have not had a rise I would say you are still waiting so keep practicing  

MadameG you are not that far behind me this month lets hope we are both lucky  

Rungirl where are you in your cycle now? Is it coming up too BMS time?

Afm had my blood test this morning, decided to go a day early rather than 2 days late, got there a minute before they opened and was straight in and out to parking fee to pay   I have to ring the nurse on Monday for the result. I'm a bit fed up today as I have had the week off and today was the only day I had something planned with my DP, the good food show, but he has not come back from work   I only got the tickets in January its not like its a last minute thing. He never spends anytime with me on my weeks off, bet he has days off next week when I'm back at work   maybe he is trying to tell me something


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Kiteflyer hope heturns up soon   Men aren't reliable   xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

He was only telling me that the other day I should have listened   guess we will have to go tomorrow when all the families go, which I was trying to avoid by having a weeks holiday and doing days out ho hum!


----------



## staceyemma

Naughty man  
I have read your diary liteflyer it must be frustrating for u like it is for me where there isn't really a reason you haven't conceived.  

Im off to the doctors on 22nd to ask about Clomid and possibly a HSG which is one thing I haven't had done... 

I have IVF follow up on the 19th Im dreading going back to the clinic  
xxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi,

I'm cd89  oops, cd9 and my temps are the exact same for the last two days as last month, weird   

Lots of appointments for you next week Staceyemma.

Hope you dh turns up Kiteflyer...good food show sounds yummy!! Xx

Becky - you ok, hun?  Xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Staceyemma the HSG was the thing I wanted doing the most I was scared stiff my tubes were blocked and that would be it as far as TTC went, thankfully they aren't. So go and make them do one for you, its a bit uncomfortable and I had what was like bad AF pains after, but I was off work the week I had it done so I could just chill. Yes I book holiday at work and then can never go anywhere as I get hospital appointments given to me for those weeks   the same has already happened for my week off in September! 

Rungirl my temps never change much cycle to cycle but I just look at the pattern now as that is  the important thing really, I know when you start taking them you compare everything


----------



## staceyemma

Definitely need the HSG then   if they were blocked I may understand then  , but no reasons to no conceive is frustrating...  
rungirl- yes very busy next week....  
Thinking of you Becky  

Anyone know how to reset my CBFM as its a second hand... xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

I'm sure these have been posted before maybe even by me  but the instructions are on the bottom right hand side http://www.clearblue.com/uk/clearblue-fertility-monitor.php


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks kiteflyer   xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  to transport my DP sperm from London to reprofit is €50 and €90 to stored in freezer for a year  so still dirt cheap  phew  but my clinic keep saying  Let me see what I can do to help you get pregnant and I keep saying I can not afford £900  and that I found somewhere abroad for £100  and she still hasn't got back to me  so I said to my partner if she come back and say £250 I would be happy to go along with it  but doubt it.
Thursday night was my DP birthday but we had to go to Muslim wedding reception that night so he was **** off as he can't have a drink on his birthday lol  and I spend all day till 11pm yesterday painting my kitchen and today doing 2nd coat in kitchen lol.
How you all ladies have great weekend.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Becky u never know they might bring their price right down xxx
Still no positive opk just faint lines this morning however my temp went from days at 36.3 up to 36.7 so have I ovulated? No pos opk but temp rise VERY confused xxx


----------



## jvdb

hi girls. My af is now a day late  i took an opk this morning as i had no hpt's and it was faint positive. So stupidly ran out and got a hpt hoping the opk had been picking up hcg but no,just got a bfn. So now just have to wait patiently on the   to rear her head    
I really don't know why I set myself up for that.
Anyway, hope everyone has a lovely weekend, i definitely will be opening the wine tonight


----------



## kiteflyer

Staceyemma I would say if you get another 2 high temps then yes you ovulated yesterday. Maybe you just had a strong quick surge and the opks missed it.

Becky have you looked at other clinics in the UK? £900 for IUI seems expensive to me. Hopefully they will reduce it though   

jvdb sorry to hear that you got a BFN you enjoy your wine tonight


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  yes who know  but will wait till Monday and if I haven't heard from my London clinic that got my DP sperm I will email her on Tuesday to get everything ready for next cycle  and I can't belive I didn't think of that in the last 4 month  aghhhhhhhhh.
As long you have been bms don't worry  just keeping bms every 2 day for 2 week  as you don't want any pressure about temp  so relax.
JVDB  oh no  so sorry darling  and yes open that wine for all of us lol.
Kiterflyer  yes £900 is way expensive as it is normal in UK  and so much cheaper to go abroad  I mean €130 is more likely I think lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky the private clinics round here charge around £700 but I don't know how much more a donor cycle costs. So for me going abroad for IUI with my DPs sperm would not make sense once you add in the flights, hotel, travel to and from the airports, food etc. I'm just not a cheap hotel kind of girl lol!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer  it only cost me just under £100 return flight and 1 nite of hotel which is £35 as only need to stay 1 nite as you can flight out morning and have it done as only 10 min taxi then flight back home that nite  so all it would cost me just about £250  so  it is so much cheaper as I could have it f3 time each month for the same price of 1 in uk  as I live 10 min drive to stanstead airport . And as donor if you wanted is €200 but if you have 6 goes of IUI with donor it would cost €175 per IUI so alot cheaper too.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Morning!!!


I got my    on cb ovulation stick this morning so VERY happy and going to get busy this week - hee hee!


How are tehe 2ww ladies doing??


Kiteflyer - is it blood test result today?  Sorry is it for the clomid?  


Becky - how are you going with all your plans?? 


Staceyemma - busy week with appointments.


Hi to everyone i've missed. Xxxxx


----------



## Domingo

I'm going to jump in here as this is the first cycle in a long time where I feel there is some hope. Hope I'm not just setting myself up for disappointment but have to keep positive.
We really, really tried this cycle as DH got a less than ideal result on his SA so is finally taking this seriously which is good but it also means twice the disappointment when it doesn't work out.

I'm on CD19 today, OV'd on CD16 so am at the beginning of the dreaded 2WW.


----------



## jvdb

Domingo good luck in your 2ww!!  

Af arrived last night, I'm glad though because this month is the month were I am going to be bms every day hehe.  I have agnus castus, well man and well woman and folic acid. Can anyone tell me anything else I should take? Or does anyone have a good diet plan? like what I should or shouldn't eat? I'm really determined that this month I will do every thing right.

Staceyemma is it your review tomorrow? good luck with it as I'm sure it will be emotional, will be thinking of you. Let me know how you get on


----------



## staceyemma

Yes it is my review appt tomorrow   scared   xxxx
Hows everyone xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Staceyemma good luck tomorrow   I hope you get some answers to why the egg share was so unfair

jvdb   You sound really positive for this cycle though so good luck! Just have a healthy balance diet like we should everyday  

Domingo Welcome   and good luck on the dreaded 2ww

Rungirl you go and get busy  

Becky where do you book your flights from? £100 return for 2 with taxes etc sounds a bargain!

Afm I rang the fertility nurse for my test results and left a message, they ring back when they can but I am still waiting. I'm not too bothered though as I ovulate normally I can imagine that I haven't! Nothing else to report just the normal symptoms I get every cycle oh part from lots of creamy CM   don't know what thats about!


----------



## Domingo

Thanks for the welcome.

Regarding diet, my motto is if it comes out of a package stay away and that pretty much covers it. I make an exception for dairy but I try to stick to things with just one ingredient.
I don't always stick to it but it's the goal any way.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  good luck for tomorrow  how exciting.

Kiterflyer yeah  it around £50/60 each  from stanstead airport to brno  2 hour flight  on line  but I will find out which website  as my DP will come with me 1st time  then I will go alone 2nd time as I am sure I will know what to do and how to get there blah blah.

Domingo  well come on board and exciting.

Jvdb  so sorry to hear about your AF but good to hear your ready for your next cycle.

Rungirl  ooooo love them sticks as I even brought lot more  but now there is no point lol.

Reprofits and I are still emailing each other about my next plan  and she said I only got 5% chance cos of my age  aghhhhh  and she think I better of IVF but I have told her we seriously have no more money at the mo  as so far we can only afford about £400 a month on treatment.
Had any of you had IUI on NHS  as I didn't think of asking my GP about it  as I already had 3 ICSI from NHS so I am not sure whether to ask for it.

Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Hi Jvdb - i agree with Domingo, keep it simple and fresh and organic if you can.  I've been eating lots of butter, coconut oil, liver, and eggs as all good for fertility.  Sounds like the Atkins diet?!! (but its not)  also taking supplements just to make sure i've ticket all the boxes!!


I know this question comes up a lot - but what about exercise in the 2ww?? 


We started trying again, 3 months ago, so i stopped all exercise and just walked everywhere - 5 miles round trip to work.  But after 3 negative months, i've been sooo depressed that i've started running again, and feel soo good, but next week, starts the 2ww, so i'm unsure as to what to cut, maybe i'll just cut back a bit?


Any news yet kiteflyer??


Becky it might be worth asking your doctor, you never know until you've asked. Xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey rungirl  I know what you mean about no exercise and feeling depress  so if running keep you happy and sane  keep going but I am sure you will know when to stop  as my friend top 3 world squash player carrying on playing in tourn and had to stop and pull out tourn cos she was feeling sick and went to hospital and found out she 3 month pregnant  and her baby are heathly and cute  so make no different  But 5 mile aday to walk to work wow you must be so fit too.
Yes your right  I will try ask my doctor tomorrow morning.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky could you not save up the £400 you can afford a month to give IVF a go? Just a thought.

Rungirl I stopped exercising when my brother told me they were expecting and every time I try to start again I find out about another pregnancy. I know I shouldn't use it as an excuse but it makes me so depressed I just want to hide away.

Afm the nurses rang me back after 3pm yesterday not much good when you start work at 2pm   I  thought they would ring me back earlier. Just rang and left a message again asking them to ring back before 1pm this time bet they don't. I'm not ringing again a progesterone level is not going to change anything they can just tell me what it was when I go for my next appointment in September!


----------



## BECKY7

Morning kiterflyer  yes we could try save up £400 a month for couple of month for us to have IVF but once you get to my age and I have waste 6 month since my last fail ICSI  I can't waste another 4 month to save money for 1 goes of IVF  and my DP SA next sample is in October  and I am praying he will have billion of sperm  Also my DP think he got rubbish sperm which is why he wanted me to have donor sperm  So I am gonna give his sperm 1 last chance then I will go for donor sperm  as I am scared that in October I am worry if he still got no sperm and I will be getting older and we will have none of us genetic baby  so it either mine and donor or his and egg donor  rather then none of me  if you know what I mean but thank you for thinking of us though  and today I am 41  aghhhhhhhhhh lol.
You stick to your thinking and let them keep ringing you as you say thing are not gonna change eh  and as for feeling depress of hearing every member or friend of the family pregnant  I am alway will be happy for them and I will not be sad etc otherwise it will kill me  so I refuse to let that happen but I know everyone is different.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Happy Birthday Becky!!!!!!      

Hope you have a lovely day, any plans??  Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh thank you rungirl  yes my partner is taking half day off work and we go out for early bite then watch England footsie at my club  so I will try not to get hammered as I alway seem to get hammered every time I go to my club lol.
Becky xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Happy Birthday Becky! Have a great day!


----------



## kiteflyer

The nurse has just rung me back and my progesterone is "very high 102"


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you kiterflyer  and wow that really high eh as I read on line 16 or over is good  so well done lol unless I got that wrong.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky the nurse said they look for anything over 25, everyone seems to say different things though don't they lol my natural cycle was 44 when that was tested and this time I went a day early


----------



## rungirl

oooh, could that be a good sign kiteflyer??    

Do you have to have your progesterone tested every month on clomid? Did they nurse say anything else?  is your cycle 28 days??

Sounds fun, Becky - go for it, have a drink or two...it is your Birthday!!   

Staceyemma - what time is your appointment today?  thinking of you Xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Rungirl they are only doing it on one cycle, I have one left to go if not lucky this cycle   So they told me just to carry on and not to worry about BMS just to have it every other day but not to stress if we miss one of them. Guess it means if I go onto other tx I will be a good responder or I could be wrong


----------



## rungirl

Yah, another sunny day!!!   


Becky, how's the head this morning??


Staceyemma - how did the appointment go yesterday?? 


Big hugs, to everyone! XXXX


----------



## MadameG

Hey girls, loving the sunny morning walk! Just off to work so just wanted to send some love quickly. Kiteflyer fab news on the result, rungirl well done for being so positive, Becky I hope you had a lovely birthday, Staceyemma I hope the appointment went well, big hugs to everyone I've missed!!

I'm halfway through the 2ww, busy for the rest of it too so hoping it will fly by! Xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey girls! My OPK sticks are gettign darker I think I will pick up the surge tomorrow but that would make me CD24?   Im a 28/29 day girl 

Does this mean my period will be very late I cant have a period in 4/5 days can I if Im ovualting now? 

Damn IVf drugs   mucked my body around its to be expected I guess  
Appointment went well ladies thanks may cycle again in Aug/Sept hoping for a nutral miracle before then    xxxx


----------



## Domingo

I would expect your period to be a bit later this month. 
When I had my delayed OV a few months ago (10 days later than normal) it delayed my period by 8 days.


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Domingo   xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  yes late Ovualate mean late period  Early ovualate normal period. I have stop taking Omeaga3  why !!! I don't know and this month I don't have any wetness  strange  must get it to bring it back  for my 1st IUI next cycles.
I had great nice had really nice meal finish off with 4 glass of rosa and pint of Stella  so not too bad eh   and my head were fine but I was pretty tired as didn't get home till 1am due to England footie cheers.
Dom  welcome on board.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Sometimes its good to take time out (night off) from all the ttc - vitamins and non-drinking etc.  I think its good for our bodies.


Welcome Domingo!!!


Day 5 of bms....wow, i'm knackered, dh is loving it!!!  Men, eh.


How is everyone else today?? Xxxx


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies,

I am 5 days away from AF and did a HPT-negative  

Onto July it is then

Love to you all xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hugs faithope, it's still mega early though   roll on 5 days for both of us xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rungirl

As madame said "way to early" - its the sort of thing i do!!!! stay strong and fingers crossed for you Xxx


Madame are you in week two of 2ww? Xxxx


----------



## Faithope

Thanks ladies but AF will come-I am very moody, angry, incapable of being normal (all signs of AF coming). O well


----------



## BECKY7

Oh faith  come on maybe your feeling this way because you knew you shouldn't have test too early  so just forget it and start again and now you got 5 day to your test  how exciting   .
Becky7 xx


----------



## Faithope

I love your positivity!      , thanks BECKY xx


----------



## MadameG

I'm with Becky on this one Faithope, keep holding on tight xxxxxxxx

Hey rungirl, I think I'm 5 days away from AF's due date....keeping hope strong!! Xxxx


----------



## rungirl

Sending you both lots of positive vibes and fingers crossed!!!!


Is anyone superstitious??  I always see one magpie....and that's one for sorrow!  But, yesterday i saw 4, i have never seen more that one, occasionally two and then one the next day...weird rant over!!   


come back sunshine!! Xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey faith  good to hear your back  and your welcome as we are here to snap you out of your rubbish and for you to get back in the game.
Hey madamG  oooooo exciting for you and keep dreaming and stay happy and be exciting.
Rungirl  ooooooooo the only superstitious I have is to wear dark colour when playing squash in tourn for me to get to semi final or final  but since I retired I don't seem to have any left  a part from mt lucky number 7  But if that never happen in your life then I belive someone is defo telling you something  ooooooo exciting.
Last night I had the best hour laughing and crying from watching lee Evan  and today i watch you have be frame that I laugh so much too  ohhhhh I so forgot how to laugh so hard after all these ****s we had to go though  really needed that hard laugh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

I think they say laughter is the best medicine!!  


Night night to all, and big hugs too Xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Glad you had a good giggle, it certainly helps lift the clouds and make things seem possible again 

Night all too!! Xxxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Morning ladies, just a quicky from me as im just about to go to work.  AF arrived today so now start 3 months of clomid so I will be coming off this thread.  Sending baby dust to everyone x


----------



## MadameG

Good luck ultrafirebug!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Morning Ladies! I got excited today when I took my temp as it had shot up for a moment I thought I could be lucky this month but now I'm up I ache all over and generally feel a bit pooh   so I guess I'm just coming down with something, also there was a bit of spotting so guess its all over for me now   just waiting for AF which should arrive Sunday or Monday I reckon. Still at least I can go to the pub and watch England on Sunday  

MadameG how long do you have to wait now?  

Faithope you tested too early but I do know what you mean by feeling like AF is on its way I've felt like that for 2 days now   rubbish isn't it?

Rungirl I hope you didn't wear yourself out with all that BMS  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## MadameG

Kiteflyer I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you   I think I've got another 4 days to go, shall wait and see  xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Thanks madameG but all I've wanted to do all afternoon is cry, bit hard when you're working but now I'm home I can't stop I just feel useless and lonely. I'm sure I'll buck up again in a few days guess its just my hormones!


----------



## rungirl

Hey kiteflyer - sometimes you just gotta have a good cry, and get it all out!  Sending you a huge cyber hugs and thinking of you, hun Xxxxx


3 days to go, girls, stay strong, and no sneaky tests early......(that's my trick for the last three months and it sooo depressing, this month no early test, just wait and see).......


What's everyone up to for the week-end, weather's looking good for today!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer  rungirl is right  have a really good cry to get it out as your right it your hormone playing up abit so that good eh.
Yes rungirl  lovely day and I got 2 more room to paint  phew ( downstair toilet and downstair hallway and upstair hallway) ten am done for good till my freind coming round on Sunday to do all wallpaper for me(she expert).
How are you all and like rungirl said 3 more day  exciting.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Wow!!!  Becky you are all action....painting, wallpaper, etc do you every sit still??  Sounds like me, i find it so hard to relax, always doing a new project or something always need a plan.    
We need a BFP....come on ladies, we can do it, yes we can!!!


----------



## TamiJane

Hello Ladies 

I hope you don't mind me joining in, good luck to all the ladies testing soon,  i had my BFN today although no sign of AF yet (should be here today or tomorrow).
I've decided next month i'm not going to track my period and just see what happens as i'm driving myself round the bend especially on the 2WW i seem to go into OCD mode.

Sending out lots of Babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Ha ha rungirl I only keep still from dinner time to onward  as we are still in bed having late lie in watching revenge (love it).
Tamijam  welcome on board and sorry to hear your BFN .
I will be starting my 1st DIUI on my next cycles  and I think we will go there for few day and have scan out there instead in uk so we can have nice long weekend in BRNO.  I am not sure whether to still take baby aspirin and steriod as a back up !!! arghhhhhhhh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Faithope

is coming, brown cm this morning   so on to July or hopefully FET

Good Luck to you ladies xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh faith  arghhhhhh so sorry and when it your FET and please do keep us all posted.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Rungirl how are you doing? I hope you haven't caved in and tested yet  

Becky I hope your decorating went smoothly

Faithope   hope your FET goes well  

TamiJane welcome   sorry to here you got a BFN   the 2ww drives us all mad I try not to symptom spot now as it can be so depressing to get your hopes up only for AF to arrive. You will get lots of support on here.

Afm I'm not feeling so sad now but I am a bit confused with my temps. After it shooting up it fell back down to nearly the cover line on Saturday so I thought here comes the witch   then today it has gone back up, that has never happened before   so I will have to wait and see what happens over the next couple of days. The spotting that started on Friday is still there but its brown and light and does not last all day. I guess AF is coming and my body is playing tricks on me


----------



## rungirl

Morning Ladies,


Kitelfyer - how are you this morning?  what is you temp doing today?? two days to go....??  fingers crossed for you.


Becky - sounds like your all ready, so you will be cycling next month ?  Do you have your scan's in the UK, and then just fly out for insem?  Just wondering as if not luck for us we will do iui in September and it s£900 a the clinic we have previously used.  And its so much c heaper in Brno.


Faithope - so sorry af started but good news that you get to cycle next month. Xx


TamiJane - Welcome!!!  Some ladies use the CBFM, other ovulation tests and also basal body temps.  good luck for next cycle.


MadameG - How are you doing??  Hope the witch stays away for you.


Ultrafirebug - good luck with Clomid!


Hi to anyone i've missed. Xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Started spotting this morning  xxx


----------



## rungirl

Big hugs Madame


----------



## staceyemma

Madame G   so sorry xxx
Im waiting to see if af turns up or if shes going walkabouts  
Apparently my period could be very late after the failed IVF...

Becky good luck for your cycle sweetheart!!!  

Kiteflyer- Hope that af stays away for you   

Faithope- Sorry your af looks like it is coming  

Hi Tami Jane Welcome  

Rungirl- I recently seem to be seeing lots of single magpies on their own only one and thats not good is it   Hope af stays away for u xxx

My temps have been all over the palce guess Im not doing it correctly, next month I will do it better!

xx Big hugs to you all ladies WE WILL get there


----------



## BECKY7

Hey rungirl  yes am all ready for next cycle  and I will have scan on day 9 as my 1st peak is on day 10 then I will fly out on day 10 to have another scan out there then IUI the next day then fly home also I will be having AMH out there too as it only €50.
As for transport my DP sperm from uk to Brno cost £600 plus €140 for Brno work  so it is much cheap to have SSR out there then frozen sperm  but if your DH SSR good enough then yeah it so much cheaper to have IUI in Brno as it €220 which is £170 plus flight and 1 night B+B and 15 min taxi from airport to clinic.
Madam  so so sorry  aghhhhhh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Hey Becky - so its a natural iui, your not taking any drugs??  My four previous iui's were with drugs, so i had about 4/5 follies and that increases the chances of...bingo!!!  i'll start looking into it in August for September, in the mean time hopefully we'll be lucky!


Staceyemma = i saw 4 again at the week-end, must be a magpie party in town!!!!   


Huge hugs to those with af's starting, it really is awful, fingers crossed for next month Xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Rungirl how many days till AF is due, or not hopefully, for you?   I quite often see one or two magpies in my garden, when I put some food out, the cat doesn't like them though but I'm not suprised the noise they make!

MadameG  

Becky will clinics just give you a scan over here if you are having tx abroad? How much are they? I'm a planner I like to know exactly what I will have to spend when I hopefully do IUI. I take it if you have IUI in the UK all the scans will be included? Questions questions lol  

Staceyemma its a shame that your cycle is all over the place hopefully your body will settle down soon  

AFM my temp fell right down to the cover line this morning and I have been spotting all day plus my back now aches so guess AF will be here for sure soon. Not sure what went on with my temps maybe the battery is about to go in my thermometer   as it made a funny noise one morning, best get online and order some. Or maybe I was almost lucky, I like to think that makes me feel less of a failure   stupid I know but better than feeling depressed


----------



## rungirl

Oh, kiteflyer - sending you big hugs.     I'm only 5dpo so got a while to go....


----------



## kiteflyer

Rungirl thanks   for some reason I thought you were further along than 5dpo   I hope the time flies by for you


----------



## rungirl

Me too!!!  kiteflyer, it always seem to go s-l-o-w once you've o'ved!!  Hey ho. So, is it your FET next month?? Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey girls  I been doing late summer clean up from top to bottom  phew. Yes I think I will be taking clomid from CD 2-6  then I think I will go private for scan as I think it only cost £50  but I need to double check that 1st and in Brno the clinic sometime do shut on Sunday  aghhhh but then he told me not to worry till my AF come then I can plan it and I notice it cheaper for me to get 1 way ticket rather then return ticket. Yes scan in Brno is included the IUI price  so I will have scan on CD9 then have another when I arrive  but for the next cycle my IUI will happen over weekend  so I am praying my cycle will come either early or late for my IUi to happen in the weekday.
But I will let you all know what it like and how my plan went    
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Plan is sounding good Becky, fingers crossed your af turns up on time!  


My temps dropped down to coverline today only 6dpo??!!!  Yesterday they were really high probably as i'm sick and been off work with flu-ish bug, and had a fever most of yesterday.


Sending big hugs to everyone with the nasty af!!!  Xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Morning girls, hope you're all doing okay. Thanks for all your hugs yesterday!

Rungirl I hope your flu bug isn't too nasty, not nice at the beat of times let alone when it's supposed to be summer! Hopefully your temp cones back up again, although aren't you supposed to get a dip with implantation sometimes?  

Kiteflyer I hope that AF has stayed properly away   I like you positive thinking that something did/has happened, sounds plausible to me 

Becky glad to hear that you're ploughing ahead with your plans. I wish you all the luck in the world, I'm interested to hear how your experiences if using a clinic abroad go too 

Faithope so sorry to hear that the witch arrived   I hope she's out the door before you know it. Good luck for July  

Hi TamiJane welcome to the thread 

Staceyemma hope you're doing okay, hopefully your body sorts itself out again soon. It must be quite a toll on if with all the fertility drugs  

Afm, I didn't have any more spotting after yesterday morning so tested today and it's a lovely bfn    I expect that AF will arrive tonight, although a small part of me is holding onto the minuscule belief that it was actually uber late implantation....we can all dream hey! Going to book the next SA today anyway so shall see what July brings...

Lots of love and hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Morning rungirl  sound like implanation dip and sunny out so why not sit out for while to get Vit D to help you feeling better.
MadamG thank you will do and sorry to hear that well here come next month for you.

Wonderful weather and my dogs is so hot today. Will go running later.
I have ask reprofit for the price of ICSI with my DP sperm and it €1950 (£1500) without med but I can get that from my GP  wow I spend £8 K for 2 rubbish goes in UK  aghhhhhh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## jvdb

hi girls, went a bit awol as i had no internet for a while.

so sorry for the bfns,  for july 

I'm now cd10 so all systems go!! I'm really hoping that we get a natural bfp this month before we try clomid and if not then we have that to look forward to. We are going to bms every day now until cd20 so it has every possible chance to work  

 to all of us xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Jvdb  every other day is better then every day for the sperm to recover and get mich stronger then every day  so I was told.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Hi,


Yes, my temps yesterday were 36.88 and dropped to 36.54 so we'll see what tomorrow brings.....think it is probably my flu-bug playing games on me!!  


Madame - sorry you had a bfn - it really does sometimes add insult to injury seeing either "not pregnant" or just that one single lonely line, i am definetly not going to do a sneaky early test this month.  Did you say your dh was taking lots of vitamins and supplements??  Hope you had a good result in July.  Xxx


Becky - its interesting the abroad clinic are soo much cheaper, we might look into in, but don't my dh will have much holiday as just started a new job!  Keep us posted.


Jvdb - Good luck, hun i agree we need a natural bfp...when was the last one....??!!!  fingers crossed for you Xxx


Kiteflyer, faithope and staceyemma - how are you all doing today??


Lovely sunny day, makes all the difference.  Xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks rungirl, jvdb and Becky  yup DH is on lots of supplements, I hope it's worked so badly  made the appointment: 11th July, wish us luck! Going to have my amh tested and an initial consultation for egg share IVF at the same time as that's the route we'll go down if the SA is still poor. DH is 40 this year so we both feel that the clock is starting to tick a little bit louder... I do feel so positive about making the appointment though as it's hopefully the start of the path towards something at least  

That price for icsi is amazing btw! Will bear it in mind for the future for sure.

Good luck jvdb  have fun! 

Rungirl good luck too with the 2ww, I find that honey and lemon slices in boiling water make me feel better more so than anything else. I'm at the tail end of bronchitis after 5 long weeks so I've had rather a few to drink!

Have a lovely day all, I'm going to tackle our massive washing pile! Xxxx


----------



## LadyHarrop

Hi Ladies - I'm new, but trying one or two natural cycles whilst waiting for first IVF
I'm currently waiting for my fertile period to start next week. And trying to stay positive that it'll happen this time  

My cycle's pretty regular so taking the scary step of not monitoring anything in the hope that it was self inflicted stress that was causing us problems That might be clutching at straws though...

Fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## HMB

Kiteflyer, I'm really rooting for you, hun  . Please let it be now for you


----------



## BECKY7

Hey HMB  how are you  it is your test tomorrow.
Hey kiterflyer  how you doing
Rungirl  can't your husband fly out in the morning do his bit then fly back to uk lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Welcome Ladyharrop!!!!  


HMB - good luck for tomorrow sending you lots of lucky vibes Xxxxx     


Becky - its an idea, we start to look into in august for september cycle.  How was your run?? Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Madame G good luck with your appointment I did eggshare and have ben offered a free ICSI egg share cycle next time round.

xxx

No af yet  for me should be here yesterday/today hope isnt too late want my cycles to get back to normal.

I couldnt be pregnant as didint pick up pos ovualtion, cant wait to use my CBFM next cycle! xxx

Welcome Lady harrop xxx


----------



## flowerdew

Hi girls
We're going to have about 3 months off Ivf to save and have sex!! 
What are the 'natural methods' people are using at the moment...apart from the obvious 
I'm thinking about DUOFERTILITY. We are entitled to the money back which is good. What are out views??
Taking vits,having sex every 2/3days,cutting down on alcohol,ov sticks....anything else?!
Eeek!!
Thanks XX


----------



## kiteflyer

HMB thanks but no its not my time I'm finding  it hard this month as my progesterone had been so high on CD20, 102   and with my temps going up and down over the last few days I thought there was a chance   Please let us know your result I know its your IVF cycle but so many ladies on here are rooting for you  

Staceyemma just because you didn't pick up ovulation doesn't mean your not pregnant so hold in there  . When I take my temp I make sure that I put the thermometer is under my tongue just in case I have slept with my mouth open   as this will effect your temp.

LadyHarrop welcome   I hope you get loads of BMS and are lucky before IVF  

MadameG good luck with the next results. And its great you have a plan, wish we did I might but my DP never talks about it  

Rungirl it could be implantation dip but apparently that is quite rare so I would say its your flu, I could be wrong of course! I hope you feel better soon   I think its faithope having FET I've never had IVF so I can't have FET  

jvdb I agree with Becky every other day is best and its less pressure. Thats what my nurses told me anyway. Good luck  

Becky its raining with me   hope you had a nice run and I bet your back to planning now  

AFM I had a bit of a nightmare this morning I got through 3 tampons in as many hours   I normally use 1 in 4 hours on my first day of full flow. And this maybe TMI but I had a couple of big clots that came out past my tampon that has never happened to me before! Lucky I seemed to have put half a pack of tampons in my hand bag so I didn't run out at work phew! Anyway I have ordered some B6 to try as it is meant to help with any pre AF spotting and painful (.)(.)'s which I get on and off in my 2ww so yet another tablet to take


----------



## rungirl

Welcome flowerdrew!!!  i think that ticks most of the boxes, haven't tried or heard of anyone using duofert on this thread??  Nice to have a money back quarantee, not many things in life come with one of those....hee hee!!   


This is my second month using basal temps, and its quite interesting, nice to have something to monitor daily.


How many cycles have you done at ARGC?  Were you on a cocktail of drugs for your NK cells/immunes? Xxxx


Staceyemma - hope you af turns up soon (or not!) , how many days are you?


Oops!  sorry kiteflyer, must have read back in haste...!  I do think its my flu-giving the coverline reading....thansx. Xxx


----------



## HMB

Really, thank you all so very much for your kind words of support  

Let's have some more BFPs, please:


----------



## staceyemma

No af still think its gonna be a late one   I wanna start my next cycle so I can use my CBFM!   xx

how is everyone today?
Its lovely and sunny here.   x x x


----------



## rungirl

What day are you staceyemma? 


Its very overcast and grey here.  XXx


----------



## BECKY7

And bloody humia lol xx


----------



## staceyemma

Im day 31 and my period usually arrives day 28 or 29. 
Was kinda hopin my body would be back to normal quickly after the IVF but heard that a long period after treatment is very common.

Have the odd little thought enter my head that maybe Im pregnant- I doubt it! 

Anyway if ovualtion did happen -my not quite positive OPK was day 24 so wouldnt be due for ages yet....but never had a temp rise so dont think I ovulated my temps are staying around the same 36.4/36.5? Who knows whats going on down there


----------



## BECKY7

Have you done any pregnant test yet xx


----------



## staceyemma

No    I know it will be a negative   
I have loads of cheap ebay preg tests so guess I could do one if its not here in the next few days? xx


----------



## BECKY7

Women taking tamoxifen make experience a few side effects. Some of the side effects of tamoxifen include:

blood clots (thrombosis) 
dizziness 
endometrial cancer 
endometriosis 
hair and/or nail thinning 
headaches 
indigestion 
irregular menstruation 
nausea 
visual problems 
voice changes 
weight gain

HELPFUL HINTS AND TIPS FOR TTC

The Egg only lasts around 24 hours, however the Can last up to 5 Days in 'good' Cervical Fluid, hence why your CM will change through the cycle coming closer to OV and why there are some Fertility Lubricants to help keep them alive.

Also Spotting can be clomid related, OV related (follicles releasing fluid) and also implantation related, but no way of really knowing which yours is Just another TTC thing to send you

This was posted by Minxy and I have added a few additions 
Hi ladies

Hope noone minds me pinning this but thought that I'd put together a list of stuff that I've picked up over the years regards improving cm, helping ttc etc...I'm certainly no expert & would never profess to be but thought it would be good for us to share...

These questions seem to get asked quite alot so thought it might be useful...
If anyone has objections then let me know...and obviously, if anyone has things to add then go ahead

Things thought to help cm:

Drinking plenty of water (at least 2 litres a day)

Evening Primrose Oil with Starflower up&#8230;shouldn't be taken after ovulation as may cause uterine contractions&#8230;flaxseed oil contains GLA's (same as EPO) & also omega's & does similar.

Grapefruit juice

Expectorant cough medicine. This thins the cm so helps swimmers on their way...it can't actually "make" ewcm...Robitussin is a brand name but it can be another type of expectorant...

It needs to have Guaifenesin as the active ingredient. It shouldn't contain alcohol, anti-histamines or Dextromethorphan. It is important that you don't take decongestant as this dries up CM.

Regards the cough medicine mentioned...check out these links...

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/expert/561004.html

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/cm.html

Pre-seed lube !! ( www.preseed.co.uk you can only get this online, google it for stockists)

Things thought to help implantation:

Pineapple juice
Brazil nuts
Using a heated wheat bag or hot water bottle (avoid any with lavender OILS)...my acupuncturist says that in chinese medicine women with fertility issues often have what is called a "cold womb" & he encourages me to keep belly warm at all times. Using a heated wheat bag (or similar) is supposed to warm the womb & encourage implantation.

Other stuff:

Obviously need to take folic acid&#8230;

Pomegranate juice is good source of natural folic acid & ace & is a good anti-oxidant.
Carrot juice is supposed to be good (not sure why but my friend swears by it & she's pg with baby number 2 !!)

Zinc with vit C helps swimmers as well as supposed to be good for healthy eggs !
Sunflower seeds good for swimmers 
Selenium good for sperm & also helps create a healthy womb lining

Things apparently to avoid:

Too much vitamin A which can be harmful to foetus&#8230;apparently betacarotin (from vegetables) is ok but should avoid retinol (from animal).
Green Tea&#8230;it can cause problems with absorption of folic acid.
Herbal/Fruit teas containing hibiscus
Asparatame

There are other things eg caffeine but just thought I'd include the things I'd picked up.


----------



## kiteflyer

Staceyemma how are you? Any sign of AF yet?

Rungirl how are you feeling how?

Hello to everyone else  

Afm CD3 nothing much to report, can't wait for AF to go, only a couple of days to go. This month is more about fun that TTC I want to get the spark back that seems to have gone missing with all the stress of TTC


----------



## rungirl

Hi Kitelfyer - always nice to get af out of the way....and "YES" have some fun!!!!  Lots of FUN!!!!!  I'm ready 50 shades of grey....Ooer !!!


Staceyemma - how are you today??  


Becky - Thanks  for all that info.  When is your af due?  You've got an exciting July.


8dpo for me and nothing to report really, feeling much better from my bug, but no temps today, as up 3x in the night, then couldn't get back to sleep. Have to see what happens tomorrow.  They started to drop 11dpo last month, so have to see..... Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  hope you all are drinking load of water as it so hot hot hot and humia humia humia yuk  can not sleep either with that humia and went to doctor today to get clomid and trigger shot and I ask him about my O is 10/11 and that it is too early knowing I have 26/27 cycles and he said no as I got 5 day of window that I do it before during and after and I ask him if it make any different for IUI and he said no  so phew.
Hey rungirl  yes my cycle will come on tues as every other month I am 26 and every other month I am 27 so this month will be 26 which is on tue then will take clomid on wed then scan hopefully if not too expensive on CD 9 then fly out on CD 10 Then DIUI on CD11 which is fri 13th aghhhhh not sure what to think of that , lol.
We got fostering people coming tomorrow as I have alway wanted 4 children but that never gonna happen so we happy with what we can have and the rest will be fostering so we might well start now lol.
Kiterflyer  yes we needed more funnnnnnn  and try not to get too obsesses with CBM as that will take the fun out.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Action Girl Becky!!!!!!


Wow, another productive day in your camp, got your drugs, sorry to ask will the clomid give you more follies? and why the trigger shot  for a natural iui - sorry probably being dumb?!!!!
AND, fostering - yes, it something that has always appealed to me too.
Don't worry about Friday 13th my friend had her twins on friday 13th so good things happen too.


----------



## BECKY7

Yes rungirl 
You know me  I can't sit still lol and yes clomid will give me more follies but I have read other girl and they say if I have too many they will cancel so hopefully I will have 2 or 3 as I was told at our age we only have 1 follies every month  so 2 or 3 will be better and trigger shot is when your follie is ready you will take triggers to stop follies growing as I just realise you had natural before eh.
I will be taking baby aspirin and mild pred  and I was told my progesterone is too low as my friend said 150 is better  so I have ask for double progesterone.
How long have you been thinking about fostering  and phew for your freind to have twin on fri 13th but I am so so looking forward to it as I don't know why  really exciting.
Not long to go for you too Becky xxx


----------



## rungirl

Been thinking of fostering and/or adoption for the last 6 months, but haven't done anything as we don't have a spare room?!!  Ok, to shove them in anywhere if they are yours but if foster or adopt they need a bedroom!!!  hey ho.
Taking each day as it comes, i've stopped exercising (also been ill) this week, just in case anything happening down there?!
How many is too many to cancel cycle?  4 or above?? Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes rungirl 4 + is too many as we only need 1 good egg eh.
Yes I know what you mean about bedroom as we got 4 so waste of space and might well fill it up with kids and family eh lol.
Just got back from p.ayimg racket all and felt great  And I think you done the right thing to stop running while ill.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

No af for me still not testign yet gonna wait and see what happens!!!! As if it would be my BFP   xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh really hope it your luck this month    have you ever been late Stacey
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Not really but guess its the IVF drugs coming out my system?


----------



## BECKY7

I don't really think fail IVF etc delay your period  when was your last O 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Faithope

*Staceyemma* You posted on 20/6 saying that your opk's were getting darker so your surge would probably have been the next day, so going by that and you have a normal LP then I would say you aren't due AF/BFP until 6th of July, you are 8 DPO at the mo  Hope this helps

Love to all xxx


----------



## rungirl

Staceyemma - Always good to have someone to work it out for you, Faithope,  how nice!  How are you hunny?


Yay, it friday.  But where is the sunshine gone?? Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Faithope  
Wish I knew one way or the other!   xx

You girls are lovely xxx


----------



## Faithope

Anytime   xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  ohhhh bet you really thought you was but hey ho only 6 day to go eh.
Rungirl  sunny back  and not long to go for you too.
I had mild cramp for the last 3 day  omg that was too earl and painful but now got pink wipe so I guess my cycle will come early  yepee lol  and bloody fostering people got flat puncher so had to cancel till monday afternoon as another fostering were suppose to come on wed and they didn't turn up as reckon they forgot ( different company)  I wonder what are they telling me lol.
Going to mother law Tom for christening on Sunday as I will be her sponsor as I am not christen so I can't be god parent but I can be her sponsor instead lol  hope you all have great weekend.
Becky7  mwah  xxx


----------



## rungirl

Staceyemma - big hugs hunny, hang in there, you never know what is around the corner.    
Becky - what day are you today?  Is your spotting early this month??  9dpo for me, and nothing so far, trying hard not to read into anything, and just waiting, always waiting.
The sun is back but sooo windy xxx


----------



## Faithope

*rungirl* Sorry I only just saw your post asking after me  I am ok I guess, AF is on the way out, still awaiting my MC test results, fed up really, just want to get on with another TX  I wish you all the luck hun, not long to go now,

Same goes for all of you


----------



## rungirl

Hi hun,


Hope the waiting for your results is ok, what did they test - your level 1 immunes?  Have you had you thyroid tested?  Its awful to say but when i had mine done last year, i was hoping they would find something - then they can solve the problem.  Happily, all was normal.  Are you being seen at the miscarriage clinic at your hospital?  
I've been referred back to hospital for a hysterscopy and aquascan to see if there is anything going on inside  Test, tests, and more tests.....XXXxxx


----------



## Faithope

Yeah Level 1's hun, Haven't had thyroid tested   I have been seen at the local hospital, saw a doctor that is also a doctor at my fertility clinic-they are linked. I didn't think they did aqua scans? Must found this out, also want DNA frag done on DH but how I go about this I don't know   Good luck with the tests hun   will you let me know how things go? xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey faith  thyroid is in level 1 testing as I got underactive thyroid  as found that out when I had level 1 test and it horrible having them without med so am on it for life  aghhhh lol.
I am really cramping as feel like O pain  arggggg.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

kiteflyer - we had to go private to have the dna frag test, somewhere on whimpole st, london?!  Cost quite a bit £270 i think, and they charged us an extra £30 handling charge  eh, i said but my husband did it himself - hee hee


----------



## MadameG

Hey girls, busy busy busy on here! I have been following you all but haven't had time to post. Had a horrible few days due to struggling with my breathing  been back to the gp and have been prescribed some serious antibiotics - third time this year  - and a high dose of steroids. They're actually prednisolone (not sure if I've spelt that right) and I might have 2 weeks worth of 5mg left over as I have been told to stop after 3 days if better...goes against what I've always thought but what do you girls reckon to using them next month after ov?? Can it hurt at a low dose?? Although the side effect list is pretty horrid...

Also realised that I've booked DH's SA on my likely peak day - doh! I'm not going to bother with the cbfm this month as it'll just be frustrating to visibly see the high days passing by over the days of abstinence. To be truthful though I'm quite keen for a mini break for a month  *Kiteflyer* I'm with you on just having fun!

*Faithope* big hugs So sorry to hear that you're struggling, I hope that better days are just around the corner for you. You ate a sweetie working out Staceyemmas dates for her 

*Staceyemma* I hope you're finding something to keep your mind off the late AF. Have you anything nice planned for the weekend? I'm working all of it booooo.

*Kiteflyer* I hope you're doing okay. 3rd time lucky for your clomid cycles  

*Rungirl* you're over half way now so just a few busy days for you and it'll be time  for you too xxx

*Becky* you really are pushing through! I hope that all the dates are working out for you xxx

Lots of love and hugs to you all  your kindness keeps me going on tough days xxxxx


----------



## rungirl

Morning!!!  Yay, its the week-end, sorry Madame G as your working!!!    Nice to have you back, and sometimes its good to have a cycle off the routine of ttc, monitors and 2ww's, hope dh sa comes back good.


I'm 10dpo and second temp drop yesterday was 36.89 and today 36.77 so not looking good for me, last month i was 12dpo when temps dropped so bit early, especially as this month i o'ved 2 days later than last month?!!  Have to wait and see.  no symptoms either.


Hi to staceyemma, kiteflyer, fatihope, becky have a good week-end girls, and to anyone i've missed Xxxx


----------



## rungirl

p.s. sorry to hear you've not been well Madame, hope you feel better with the new anti-b's.  Big hugs XXXxx


----------



## MadameG

Woops didn't mean to put most of my previous post in bold! 

Morning rungirl, I am feeling a lot better already thanks. Managed to get through the night without coughing too too much and I can breathe much better thankfully  sorry to hear that your temps are dropping  I guess you can only wait and see   xxx

Right off to work, have a good day all xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

MadameG sorry you have not been well again   hopefully a cycle off will help you get better quicker, and I would go with what the doctor says with prescription medicines. Good luck with the results  

Rungirl hang on in there you still have time for a BFP and you need to get use to your temp pattern over a few cycles yet. How is 50 shades of Grey? A guy at work was telling me about it, I am the only girl in my department, as his DW is reading it. Doesn't seem like a thing I would read as he hasn't told me anything about it that I haven't already heard, read or seen   guess thats what happens when you work with men most of your life, oh and live with them at uni! Sweet and innocent old me  

Faithope my GP did my thyroid test when I first went to see him, there seems GPs do whatever they want! I hope you get good results.

Becky hope your cramping has gone now and you get your AF early. I'd like to foster but as we are still trying its not the right time for us so when we give up hopefully we will pursue that. Hope your appointments go well  

Afm AF has pretty much gone now   and we have been having some fun   and I am enjoying dtd again! I hope it stays that way this month now


----------



## rungirl

Hey kiteflyer - thanks for the positive vibes, its only my second month with basal temps, so early days and just have to see what this months pattern is like?!!  50 shades is like a jackie collins novel for the now, instead of the 80's lots of S&M sex - Ooer!  Not my usual read but a  bit of fun....   
Glad you af's over and back on the horse for fun bms, eh.  Fingers crossed this is going to be your lucky month


----------



## Faithope

O 50 Shades...have today finished the first, have the second next to me...haven't thought about   at all, instead I am thinking   and Ann Summers and how much I want   and not just for DH's           DH still doesn't know why I have asked him to say 'Later's Baby' to me later


----------



## rungirl

Faithope -  that is very funny!!! if only dh knew?!!  hee hee.  Nearly finished book one myself, can't wait to read what's next.....??


Morning everyone, hope your all having a lovely week-end. XXxxx


----------



## dillydolly

Hi
Is it possible to have a duff pack of CBFM test sticks? Last month was a cycle with no HF and so far this month it's all lows but the signs are all there.... CM and twinges. I bought them from boots so am now goin home brains for some of their cheap dip sticks!


----------



## rungirl

Hey ladies, don't think its gonna be this month, temps dropped to 36.65 which is the same as last month at 12dpo and that was negative?!!!  Hey ho.  Got my bag all packed for a good hard session at the gym this afternoon, haven't been for over a week, and was kinda hoping i wouldn't have to go again for awhile....trying to be strong but all i want to do is cry.  I've got a plan B & C now ready to put into place in September....
Becky - any signs of your af....not long now for you till you start


----------



## BECKY7

Oh rungirl  spo sorry to hear that and what it your plan B and C.

Got my AF early this morning which is CD25  1st in months that I came early but still exciting.

Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Rungirl      
Morning Becky  
No af for me CD35..... Getting    off now


----------



## rungirl

Thanks Becky and Staceyemma - my af just started too, with spotting!  So, what is your plan this week Becky, when do you fly out??


Plan B & C  - are to start in September with iui!


Hang in there hun, it will arrive it fertility treatment puts alot of stress on the body treatment, it will probably turn up the day you wear your "white" jeans!!!!! xxx


----------



## MadameG

Rungirl big hugs   hopefully this month will be better and you won't even need your plan.

Becky good luck girl! Hope everything goes smoothly 

Stacey hopefully it won't be long for you, faithope said it would be about the 5th didn't she? Stay strong xx

Faithope your post about 50 shades really made me giggle   

Dillydolly I don't know if you can get a duff pack sorry, maybe the hormone levels are just a bit low this month for it to detect anything? Can you visibly see any changes with the lines on the sticks?

Afm AF is still clinging on grrrr. I think the medicines did say that they could affect periods though so maybe it's just prolonging it  hope you all have a good start to the week - it's my day off so of course it's pouring with rain here!!! Xxx


----------



## dillydolly

Hi
Today I have peak fertility so when is best to do the deed? Tonight or tomorrow? Or both? Just wondering cos I think peak means I should ovulate in 24/36 hours
Thanks


----------



## Faithope

*staceyemma*  you still have 4 days to go yet hun  xxx

Glad I made you ladies  xxx


----------



## staceyemma

thansk ladies just wish she's get goin so I know one or the other!  
You cant help but get ur hopes up when af doesnt appear    xxx


----------



## Faithope

*staceyemma* A First Response would work for you now if you want to know  do you feel like AF is coming? xx


----------



## staceyemma

No sign whatesoever did a cheap internet strip this morning and BFN so guess thats right  
Im actually CD 36 just checked xxxx dam it!!!!


----------



## Faithope

Was the IC strip 10iu? Your cycle is much longer this month as you ovulated on the 21st at a guess so don't worry


----------



## staceyemma

Yes the 10mui ones I have hundreds of them  
x
Is there anything I can take to bring on my naughty period if it goes on too long? xxx


----------



## Faithope

Sorry to get really personal but do you get brown CM before you start AF or does it just come? 

 to the hundreds of HPT's   been there  

I recommend abit of   but nothing will bring on AF unless its ready to come


----------



## staceyemma

Had a fair bit of     still no sign normally it just comes only starting a little bit then gets heavier not really brown cm. 

I've never ever seen two lines on a test   x


----------



## Faithope

you will hun, if not this month then there's always the next   you are young  

This is proper gross so if TMI I am sorry but I normally have a 'feel' on the opening of my cervix when AF is due, usually the cm is a different colour, so go and have a rummage  

off to the   corner....


----------



## staceyemma

TMI is good if it helps   I dont mind honest!!!  

I cant reach the top of my cervix I need longer fingers   
Im at work but will pop to the loo in a sec and have a rummage  

Dont go to the   corner hunny sendin u a hug xxx


----------



## Faithope

O good  

At work and on FF   naughty girl   I should be at work but have a poorly DS  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hope Ds is ok  
I cant stay away from FF its addictive  

Off to the loo     xx


----------



## Faithope

Hope the rummage helps  

DS is ok-hes very hot and hasn't stopped coughing   damn wet weather isn't helping


----------



## staceyemma

rummage complete just a bit of white cm nothing much not even a little blob of blood 

Poor DS this weather mucks about with you one minute its hot then its raining   xx


----------



## Faithope

Well thats good news, I would give it 2 days then have another rummage or get your DH to do it  

Fed up with not having a summer, but have spain to look forward to, 50 days and counting  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ooh lovely! Im looking for a holiday!
Whereabouts are you going? xx


----------



## Faithope

Good old Mallorca   love it there, you can guarntee the weather, I love the accent and the beaches are fab   xx


----------



## staceyemma

I went there whilst I was down ****** in April on my ivf cycle Ive been twice! I love it too!

I stayed in Palma Nova very nice   xxx


----------



## jvdb

Goodness you are all busy on this thread  

I'm going to come on and depress you all but I'm just so annoyed and don't really want to moan all day to dh  
I had my review app today about my failed ivf, was told it was a textbook treatment, perfect in every way apart from becoming pregnant   Was then told the next ivf would be the same. Stopped her and said that actually I just want to try clomid for a while as we haven't tried that instead of full on ivf. She decided to tell me that I couldn't do that as they don't know if my tubes are damaged. I told her I had no idea what she meant as i was told I had unexplained infertility and had never understood why I had never had my tubes checked. She said at the initial consult I was given the choice of ivf or lap dye ( which i wasn't! I was told to go on the waiting list and my tubes would be tested while im waiting!). So the whole time I've been ttc naturally and never knew that it would be impossible    I just don't know what to think or do now as it had never crossed my mind that my tubes could be blocked. I have to ring to make app to check them on the first day of my next af. I'm devastated and so annoyed at the clinic as they should have checked that at the start and saved me a lot of wonder and heartache. 

Sorry for rambling but I've nowhere else to turn


----------



## Sheilaweb

Jvdb - insist on an HSG test before you commit yourself to any further treatment, I'm surprised your clinic didnt undertake this before offering/ undertaking treatment.

Wishing you all the luck in the world 
Sheila


----------



## jvdb

That's what I'm going to do,thanks sheila. Do you know if it can be fixed if that's what's wrong? I've never done any research on it even though I've looked at everything else xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Jvdb
A HSG can 'flush' anything small that may be causing a tubal blockage, and there are a few instances where ladies have become pregnant, after having the HSG done.

The test really checks for blockages in your tubes, and the shape of your uterus.... I have to say the HSG test is slightly more uncomfortable than a smear - and you are advised to take paracetemol an hour beforehand.... you may get the result immediately, but if there is anything the sonographers are unsure about, you won't get a full report until the scan details have been looked at by a consultant.

I was told one tube was fine, but they couldn't determine the state of my other tube as it was high, and hiding behind my womb, which looked remarkably like a twiglet / deflated bobbly party balloon - all in all I found it very interesting !!

Hope you get some good news - keep us posted.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## rungirl

Hi everyone!


cd1 today for me....this journey is soo hard.  Where is the light at the end of the tunnel....    
Hope everyone is doing ok, and getting lots of bms.  How are the 2ww'ers??
BEcky - not long for you now. excited. Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  my flight and hotel and scan are booked for Brno  so far for flight and hotel it £220  the flight was getting expensive then the last 2 week but thank god I didnt book it as my cycles came too early.Then the DIUI is €330 so just about to be around £500  phew.
Scan free from brno  but am really looking forward to long few day break alone (maybe meet the girls) as my DP has gone to Africa this morning for work  and my rover broke down so had to get AA to be tow away then after 4 hour of waiting  phoning  towing away to my home my rover actually start  ARGHHHH  Am in bath with rosa as really needed that lol.
Beckt7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies hope ur all ok. 
Wishing you all the luck in the world Becky for ur trip away


So so sorry rungirl its hard I know  

Having a bit of a down day to be honest ladies CD38 no af... BFN on test   roughly 14/15dpo?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey rungirl  honestly go and get that wine of your and you will feel better tomorrow so come on  onward and upward and only a month to go for you to sort out your plan for  aug/sept.
Thank you Stacey .
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky good luck with your trip I hope it is successful  

Staceyemma   sorry to here you got a BFN can't be many days before your AF arrives now and then hopefully your body will be back to normal 

Rungirl   its a horrible journey isn't it? I never thought I would still be trying 22 months on as I thought I would either have had a baby by now or they would have found something wrong with us but no. Have a glass of wine like Becky says and chill  

Afm its CD9 today so we will start bms tomorrow. Hopefully I will not have to nag this  month as we have both been enjoying dtd again


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  this is what I found    Too much Vit C will act as an antihistamine and decrease cervical mucus as maybe that what happen to me last month  as just started taking 1000 vit C then all my wet have really dried up  Maybe I should break it in half  mmmmmmm.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  where are you all  Too quiet here.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Af still not arrived for me do I need something to bring it on? Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

When were u suppose to test and if you think your not pregnant have a bath for your AF to come as that would really help.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Sorry I have been AWOL for a while but with everything we had going on (house move ect) I just felt it would be best to have a break from TTC for a few months.  We were supposed to have a FET this month with our last remaining frozen embryos but the dates totally clashed with our house move so we postponed it till next month so we will be starting on my next cycle but the embryos we have left arn't great quality so we have already been told not to get our hopes up which is why I'm just going to focus on trying naturally.

Well today is day 12 for me and i only decided a few days ago to start trying again this month so I was too late to start using my monitor (and also my monitor is still packed  ) so I decided just to use clearblue ov sticks this cycle.  I read that you shouldn't really test first thing in the morning so I decided to try testing at midday instead so day 9 was totally neg, day 10 a slight line, day 11 a strong line but not quite a pos+, and now today day 12 it has faded again, i've never not ovulated so I think by testing later in the day I totally missed my pos+ so that will teach me to change things!!  .  

I am so angry as I was sure i ovulated yesterday as i had my usual ov cramps so was so tempted to fit in some BMS but I am following the sperm meets egg plan which says you should only have BMS every 2nd day from day 8 (so day 8,10,12 ect) until you get a pos+ ov test so with yesterday being day 11 we skipped BMS so im just going to have to fit some in today and hope I ov'd late  as I really wanted to give this month a good shot before our FET.

That will teach me not to go with my gut feeling  

So next month will be our FET then it will be back to our clearblue monitor again  .

Tracyx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Tracy  relax  go with the flow  as long you did it every 2 day then you will be ok  it not going to work if your too stress out etc  so sit back and relax have a laugh with your DH etc.


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Ladies I hope you all have had a lovely weekend  

Tracy glad to hear your house move went well. And good luck with your FET, if you have to have it as Becky says you have done enough  

Staceyemma any sign of the witch yet?

Hello to everyone else  

Afm it is CD13 so I will ovulate tomorrow or Tuesday I guess. we got some BMS in yesterday so I am hoping for more tomorrow and then Tuesday before my DP has to go to Spain to finish sorting out his Aunts estate. I did feel rough yesterday and just wasn't hungry so I had a very lazy day. Feel much better today though.


----------



## staceyemma

No sign yet how long do I wait? it's really bugging me now xx

Good luck with the bms  xx


----------



## BECKY7

Are you sure your not pregnant  if not have you tried hot bath  or massage or acupucture  otherwise try to relax as getting all work up will stop you from having period  if I was you I go to GP in the morning to have blood test to check whether your pregnant or not.

I am CD7 and am high at the mo  but no point in bms lol and finish my clomid yesterday  thank god as it has been given me headache.

Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Staceyemma I don't know it's not a problem I've encountered yet. I would try your gp like Becky says it could be that you are pregnant or your body is still getting over ivf and you didn't ovulate either way I'm sure your gp can help and if not give your clinic a ring


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Becky had hot bath so fingers crossed.

Had feelings for a while like its coming but nothing at all  

Kiteflyer and Becky thanks darlings Im off to the GP tomorrow


----------



## Faithope

*staceyemma* Good luck hun 

Big hello to you all, CBFM CD14 HIGH today  xxx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Faithope still no af so ringin them now in a minute! xxx


----------



## rungirl

Staceyemma - how did you get on at the doc's??  What day are you today??  I know its easier said than done, but try and relax, we know the witch like to appear when we don't want her, i'm sure its just your body getting back to normal after your treatment cycle.  Sending you big hugs, its very frustrating tho.


Faithope - yah!!!  Get doing the deed.....and have fun!!!   


Becky - not long now for you, when do you fly out??  Are you having a UK scan??  Hope everything is going to plan.


----------



## BECKY7

Oh what a nightmare I had  my DP was suppose to come home dis morning from Africa so I can fly off tomorrow but he miss d bloody flight due to bad weather so he say so he couldn't get flight till Wednesday night which mean I had to run around to sort dogs and cat but that is sorted but have already book massage tonight  so went light jog this morning with the dogs to wear them out as my friend who will be having my dogs work so not much walking for them till my DP get home.
So bag packed  massage  then take dogs to friend  and got load to print off (flight etc) from my friend as my DP normally do that at work for me huh  so today my plan had been change  aghhhhh lol.
Flying off tomorrow then scan on wed 10am  then go from there as I am not sure how my plan will happen after today lol.
Stacey  what did your GP has to say.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Staceyemma how did the doctors go? I hope it was ok  

Faithope you go get busy  

Rungirl how are you? I guess the witch has gone by now?

Becky what a nightmare try not to stress too much  

Afm we still have only dtd on CD12   and I should ovulate any time now, not that I will know in advance I did not set the CBFM right so it doesn't get to asking for a stick until after I have left for work doh   Also my temps are high for this point in my cycle not sure why but I still feel a bit rough so maybe that's it. Oh I have had the most noticeable ewcm ever maybe as I decided to try a cycle with high does B6 to see if my pre AF spotting stopped!


----------



## MadameG

Hey girlies,

I have been keeping an eye on you all, just been wishing away this month as have our appointment at the fertility clinic on Wednesday   so nervous about the SA result, I feel as if our future depends on it...what will be will be I guess.

Kiteflyer hope that this is 3rd time lucky for you, hopefully the ewcm is a positive sign of things to come  

Staceyemma big hugs girl   it must be so frustrating but I'm sure that AF will just cone when it's ready. I don't think there's anything you can do to bring on a bleed unless you go down the agnus castas (?) route, but I think this can potentially play havoc with your body.

Rungirl hope you're doing okay xxx

Faithope woohoo get busy!!

Becky sounds like a bit of a nightmare but hopefully it will all be worth it and you also get a lovely little break away  

Tracey hope you're settled now. Hopefully you won't even need the fet  

Lots if love to you lovely ladies, hope that we get some summer bfps here  xxxxxxx


----------



## HMB

Ladies, I hope you have some natural BFPs here soon  

Tracy, good luck with FET next month. Really hope you get pregnant before it  

Becky good luck on your trip

Kiteflyer, do you go back to your Doc next cycle for a new strategy?

Cheers


----------



## BECKY7

hey girls  so far so good am at restaurant with free wifi  and if the food is good enough i will bring my ipad watch live tv while eating lol and got my 1st scan in the morning as i will be CD10  and already i got O pain
stcycle are you ok.
how are you all xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  got 3 egg  24/24/20 so all ready for tomorrow morning at 10am  and black in my room watching tv live on my iPad  to rest as it hot here at the mo.
How are you all ladies.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Great news Becky!!!!!!!


----------



## Tracyxx

Great news Becky, Good Luck for tomorrow


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you girls  and Stacey any luck your witch arrive 
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Nope going back to doctors to demand some help tonight! They told me to wait when I went the other day Im CD45 now... still bfn unfortunatley   xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh bloody GP  and yes make them or as least cry in front of them work for me  and I know someone got BFN on stick but after 2/3 month she got BFP so sometime it does take so long  As least it happen before that you had cycle 45  or why don't you ring your clinic and ask them  and see what they say cos I never had that problem after failed IVF/ICSI
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies look at pregnology  to give you an idea
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

I have docs appt at 8.50 tomoroo! hope they give me somehting!!! xx


----------



## BECKY7

That great Stacey and still keep having hot bath every night to warm your stomach to sort out your cycles
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

I will do Becky thanks   so u go in tommoro for the IUI?


----------



## BECKY7

Yes at 10am as I thought it should be 36 hour after the trigger shot but she said it depend on my follie so bigger they are then it 24 hour after trigger shot  so not long to go lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Really wishing you the best of luck...
How have you found the clinic? x


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you and fab so much friendly then uk and very clean and easy to find  and alot cheaper lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

How much did it cost u in total? xx


----------



## BECKY7

Flight £140 return hotel for 3 night £80  DIUI £260 /IUI with your DH is £100 food so far £6 and bus from airport to chortle is 90p and clinic is 50m from hotel  But next time I will be staying for 2 night and get 1 way ticket then book another ticket when you know your having IUI as for example I brought return ticket and I am flying home Friday morning but I could have fly home tomorrow night after my IUI as the airport is only 15 min drive and 30 min on the bus(easy and cheaper)  so that would have save me £25 for hotel and maybe £50 less on flight  so all in all £500  as I am having DIUI as my DP hasn't got any sperm and I am not gonna wait for another 6 month to see if there is any sperm lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thats really good isn't it!
What hotel are you in?

Sorry for all the questuions I am really interested in reprofit

xxx 

Excited for u for tomorrow!


----------



## staceyemma

Dont blame u not waiitng Becky....   good luck darling...


----------



## BECKY7

Hey don't be silly  I am staying in penzion integrity  which is nice and clean and cheap as I know most women go to the grand which is nice 30 min walk to the clinic and maybe 5/10 bus or tram  and the grand it in the town  but lucky I didn't go to the town cos I am so bloated and uncomforable and kept weeing every 10 min so it would be a nightmare if I go to the town lol.
Thank you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

That would be a nightmare for me too I need a wee every 5 mins as it is now  

You there on ur own Becky?
Hope ur ok xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Also most women won't do the TX till sept cos the flight would be £40/£50 return flight  and yes I am traveling alone but hey it no big deal and I prefer to go alone in case DP and I have a row which we do sometime before we do ET in the past as think it was nerves  so better for me to go alone cos it would be donor sperm incase he change his mind etc lol.
But make no different as he is still in Africa eh lol 
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

So it would be even cheaper in September then?

Im just looking at all my options at the minute xx

Have you heard from Hubby? Is he working away? x


----------



## BECKY7

So flight wise will be cheaper around sept onward.
Yes of course we still texting each other  must be expensive from Africa to Czech lol but he will be home tomorrow so so see him on FaceTime on my iPad  it like skype but must clearly so looking forward to see him tomorrow and yes he out there working for his new business partner.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

No sperm here girls  x


----------



## BECKY7

Oh madam  so sorry  I know the feeling  Have you thought anymore about DS
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Madam I'm so sorry   xxx
Have u thought about pesa/tesa? To see if sperm can be retrieved? Xx


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,


Gosh, i go awol for 36hrs and so much is going on....


Well done Becky on 3 eggs, was that just taking clomid??  Go for it girl, make us proud and get a BFP.....sorry no pressure!!


Madame - so so sorry hun, thinking of you, this journey is so cruel sometimes.  Big hugs.


Stacyemma - have you thought about booking for a private scan?  When my af didn't turn up after my miscarriage, i had to wait 11 wks.... 77days, and all the gp could do was add me to the list for a scan on hte nhs.  I do think it does take the body a while to get back to normal after the stress of the drugs etc.  REally hope it turns up soon for you, hun.


All quiet with me cd8 and nothing to report?!


Big hugs, ladies Xxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey rungirl. Yes all that from clomid  not sure if that is good or what as I have never been 24/24/20  and now am ****ting it the donor not my DP  how funny when I didn't care at the time but few hour ago I start to panic  so not sure if that is normal lol and I think it the running that make it bigger  huh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Hey Becky - sorry little confused by your post below - sorry probably being dumb?!   
It's great you got three eggs, and nice big ones, have you done your trigger yet?  and when do you do trigger?  and then when is insemination day?? Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

hey rungirl  ur not dumb silly  done my trigger shot this morning at 10.30am and IUI tomorrow morning at 10am  24 hour and when i ask why 24 when i thought 36 she said because my follies are bigger so it all depending on the size of follies.
becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

OMG!!!! its gone so quickly, wow, good luck tomorrow and will be thinking of you, hun Xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes lol and thank you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Hi girls thanks for the love, feeling devastated here. Becky DS is a no go as I don't really want to try more than 2 rounds of IVF and I really want that to be with DH's sperm. So yes, as Stacey says pesa/tesa will have to be the option. The embryologist was really lovely bless him and said that there can be times when any man can be azoospermic so we have to go back in 4 weeks for another check, but I expect it'll be down to scarring. DH has emailed his surgeon so we'll wait and see what he says too...rungirl your words summed it up exactly, it all just feels so cruel 

Big hugs to you girls too, Becky I'm rooting for you, good luck!!!

Will hopefully find my pma again soon xxx


----------



## BECKY7

madam yes i know what you mean but when you get to my age you would think differently as if you had ask me 6 month ago for DS i would have said no lol but you would be so surprise how many people have DS and DE without letting people know.
good luck with your next 2 ICSI
becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Sorry Becky I really didn't mean to sound like I was criticising you or anyone else, so sorry if I caused any offence   I think everyone must do whatever feels right for them, however much treatment that may be.  I just know that I would try forever if money allowed it but funds will just be too tight for us, so I want to put that kind of limit there and hope for the best, then if it fails make as full a life for the two of us as possible as we both have alternative dreams too. I might change my mind of course but we'll see. I have absolutely nothing against DE and DS, I think it's amazing and I'm really keen to donate my eggs if all my bloods come back okay. So so sorry if you thought I meant otherwise, I feel terrible!!!!     xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

oh madamg  don't be silly  u haven't upset me i just thought it was funny when u said no when i said that too 6 month ago that all ok so don't worry ok and it does take about 6 month to a year for the op to work so you have got time on your side when i havent lol.
becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey all done for me  so nice and relax  didn't feel a thing  how amazing different to uk as they made me lie down to relax for 10min when in uk they kick me out after my ICSI  and now am resting listen to my relaxing music called  Buddhist meditation music -zen garden-kokin gumi  this music really make me fall asleep  so try it girls.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Great news Becky - realx and enjoy and fingers crossed for you, hun.  what is test date  Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you rungirl  2 week from today so not long to go  huh lol, and I am in between not know whether I can still go running gently in few day time or not  decision decision lol.
How are you.
Hope you all ladies are well.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Well my af arrived not sad tho means my body is ok!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Oh that fab to hear that Stacey in a nice way so you can relax and get the ball rolling for your next plan.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Faithope

Sorry no personals as CD17 and have ovary pain


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer  get jiggy  
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Becky xxx


Faithope get going woman what u waiting for!!!!   xx


----------



## rungirl

Hey Becky - while trying naturally i'm still running and gonna stop 7dpo.  but as you've paid and having treatment i'd just relax, and enjoy being PUPO!!!


YAY!!!!!!!! so happy your af has arrived.


Go for it, Faithope - get lots of bms  going Xxx


----------



## ALWAYSWISHING

Hi,

Had DH SA back, there was no sperm present, so that's that. MadamG so sorry to you, it'd suck's. 

Hope everyone's well and good luck xxxxx


----------



## rungirl

I'm so sorry Alwayswishing - life is cruel, sending you big hugs Xxxxxx


How is everyone else doing  Xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Ladies sorry I've not been on but I've just had nothing to report!

MadameG and Alwayswishing big   to you both

Becky hope you get your BFP  

Rungirl is it BMS time for you?

Staceyemma woohoo your AF arrived   lets hope your body is back to normal now and you don't get your AF again  

Afm I'm in the 2ww but as I messed up taking my temps around ov time I'm not sure how many DPO I am so whatever fertility friends decides below will have to do


----------



## Faithope

Hiya ladies,

*ALWAYSWISHING* I am so sorry, no words will be of comfort right now 

*kiteflyer* ah bless ya, at keast you are on 'the other side' so not long til HPT's come a calling 

*staceyemma* Glad you can move on, nothing worse than waiting!

*rungirl* where abouts are you in your cycle?

*madameg*     heres some PMA hun xx

AFM I am on my second peak, stopped asking me for sticks yesterday but still peed on one but didn't insert into CBFM. Its showing what looks like a high stick, so do you think I released an egg yesterday?? and would today be 1DPO? You'd think I would know after doing this for bloody years but each month is different. I also don't have EWCM anymore, just wet (sorry if TMI)


----------



## MadameG

Alwayswishing I am so so sorry   as faithope says there are no words that can make it better right now, life can just be so cruel sometimes. Are you going to pursue sperm retrieval at all? Big hugs to you xxx

Will be back later, just finishing my lunch break at work, big hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Day 2 for me can't wait until I start using my Cbfm  

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## rungirl

Morning All,


Staceyemma - great news you get to start your cbfm. Yay.  What day do you start??


Becky - how you doing??  are you symptom spotting yet??


Faithope - if you released an egg Friday then saturday is day 1.  I think that is right?!!


Kiteflyer - nice to have a month off temps, sometimes it does take over a bit, how many dpo are you??


Madame - how are you , hun??


Always - Big hugs Xxx


cd12 for me, and got my smiley face on ov' test.  Yay.  Have awful cramps today?  The last six days my temps have been the exact same 36.41??  I've never had that they vary from 36.32 to 36.54.  And then today it jumped to 36.80??  Hey ho.  BMS - on the menu for the next four days.....Xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey rungirl  today I am 3dpiui and so far tired as had to have early night cos am dropping off  Sore nipple  but my DP did play with it so could be that  wetness  dull mild cramp or something as not like AF cramp  but all of theses could be progestone pressie (crinone gel)  but what I am praying for it morning sickness and very sore and big boobs (got small boob) for me to belive it work. Also my friend gave birth to baby girl on the day of my IUI so hope that will give me extra luck.  How are you and how exciting for you  so get on with it lol.
Stacey  woooo you can from CD6.
Madam  how you feeling now.

Another ladie who is 44 finally got BFP this morning from serum with penny.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

I forgot  my nail is rock hard and haven't been to toilet for few ay  yuk 
Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi ladies its a bit quiet on here but I guess as we have all been ttc naturally for what seems ages   there often isn't anything to report  

Rungirl your temps jumps seems like you ovulated did it stay high after that? Unless you were ill, slept badly or something. Hope you got plenty of BMS in  

Staceyemma have you started with CBFM how? I hope you get on with it alright.

Faithope you were right about your ovulation good luck this cycle  

Becky let us know your result on test day  

Afm nothing much to report had to lift some heavy boxes at work yesterday, fertility friend reckons I was 7dpo but I reckon it could be anywhere between 6 and 8 dpo  , do you think that would cause anything bad to happen or is it still a bit early to make a difference? Oh why do we worry about silly little things


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Kiteflyer Im CD5 so not long until I start using the monitor Im very excited!!!!

Its normal to worry about these things I think!!!   Im sure youre ok   when r u testing? xxx good luck to u xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Stacy I never test its far to depressing seeing BFN's all the time. If I get 18 high temps then I will but that has never happened to me   Any problems with CBFM just ask


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks kiteflyer Im interested in seeign how it works!
I understand   Ive never seen a BFP ever it really does hurt seeign that BFN time and time again xxx


----------



## jvdb

hi girls, so much has happened  

Becky Congrats on being pupo!! Have everything crossed for your bfp 

Staceyemma I'm so glad your af came,that must have been torture, have fun trying naturally now  

Kiteflyer I wouldn't worry too much about lifting boxes, most people dont know they are pregnant and do a lot worse, and them little ones stick through anything if we are lucky enough to get 1  

MadameG and Always big big hugs to you both 

Faithope Good luck in your 2ww  

afm af was due on sunday and I'm still waiting   Really wanted it to hurry up so I can book in for my dye, had a spot on monday and thought that was it but since then nothing. Typical the one time I want to see it it goes awol   I'm not gullible enough to go get a test as I'm sick of seeing bfns but I am tempted to go to my doctor and say its got stuck in there and risk looking like an eejit lol xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey jvdb  have you tried hot bath  that seem to help but before you have a bath do a test if you are 3 day late before you have a hot bath.
Becky7 xx


----------



## jvdb

Hi Becky, tried that and   (which usually brings it on hehe ) and exercise and wearing a tampon and relaxing   I've went through them all haha.. the only thing I haven't tried is a test which usually will make it appear like magic. I know its there but it just got stuck, my freakin messed up body


----------



## BECKY7

Have you tried the wine     lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## jvdb

Oooooh what a lovely idea, thank you Becky


----------



## BECKY7

Lol as it will help espically red  as it suppose to be good for the blood too  
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

today is day 6 and I didint do my CBFM test! ooops!

Can Is start from day 7 or is it too late?  
jvdb- my af was really naughty    but eventually turned up  

Becky- Whens test date love?

Kiteflyer how are you?  

Hi rungirl  

MAdameG where r u? xxx hope ur ok xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  yes you can start tomorrow so wee in a cup on your 1st wee in the morning.
My test is next Thursday.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Becky   it wont muck the machine up? xx


----------



## BECKY7

No course not as I usually start at CD7 to save stick lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thats what I was thinking     xxx

Got my fingers and toes crossed for u! xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh thank you  and when you get to your 2nd smiling you can stop the stick too unless your happy to use up all the stick all the way though to the end.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Hey Everyone,

Nice to be busy again.
Excited about getting started and you forgot - stacyemma?!!! Hee hee.  Gd luck, hun.

Silly question as we've been trying soooooo long, but once you get a smiley face, do you bed every day/every other day, as you ovulate 36-48 hrs after the smiley face - right?!  Got my happy face on the monday, so bedded, monday, tuesday and going for a hat trick tonight.....  

Becky - thinking of you Xxxx

Hi to everyone ! Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

No it not silly question silly  as 
Ing you did it every 2 day starting from cd7 then do it on your 2 day of smiling then that enough otherwise the sperm will be slow or something if you do it everyday  even in those every few day and that you didn't want to do it  just give him a wank lol as it will bring out fresh sperm rather dead sperm if you do it every day  also sperm last 3/5 day so plenty.
Thank you sweetie
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

How rude!!!  Becky.  Hee hee.  Fingers crossed we ALL get lucky


----------



## BECKY7

Lol but then hey hooooo  
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

You gotta laugh in this ttc malarkey, otherwise you'd lose your head?!! Xx


----------



## BECKY7

Ohhhh yessss  and to have fun too and one of the ladies who is 42 had 3DIUI all BFN then onto DSPERM IVF/ICSI and she got her BFP today  so us oldie do have it in us lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

That's great news on the ff who is 42, and got her bfp!!  woop woop.


How are you doing, one week down and one to go....any symptoms?  Has your bear left the cave - hee hee. Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Ha ha  yesterday I had cm and headache and shoulder ache when ironing  today just feel little wet  and my arm ache this morning  and been farting since my lunch so nt sure if tin of bake beans has anything to do with it lol but thank god my DP at work as he would have gone mad with my gassy lol  as yesterday I thought maybe I am cos of cm as I never ever get cm only feel wet during ovualtion not 2ww but today I didn't get any more cm so now I am not sure.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

I will have another IVF in reprofit if this doesn't work as it only cost £1500 for IVF compare to here in uk.
Becky7 xx


----------



## jvdb

Hahahahahaaa becky you do make me laugh!! And 1 bottle down and still no af,but feeing good hehe  xxx


----------



## jvdb

Oh and also Becky,keep the pma you won't need the ivf,stick tight little bean  xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey jvdb  fab to hear your feeling good and pretty sure it will come either tomorrow or Friday  and maybe it my hormone making me very naughty  and yes hopefully I won't needed to have anymore TX as tomorrow will be implanation time so come on give me some signs
Becky7 xx


----------



## jvdb

Oh Becky hold on tight!! Relax and enjoy it. Your naughty side is amusing but I think we all need that lol. XXx


----------



## kiteflyer

jvbd has your af arrived yet? I don't think there is anything to do to bring it on it will appear when it is ready, stress and worry effect ovulation not your AF so if you were stressed around then you may be later than normal. You are right about HPTs as when I've used them my AF arrives in a matter of hours   think its just coincidence though!

Becky your old wives tales do make me chuckle you'll be telling us to have  bottle of gin too soon   Good luck for test day  

Rungirl it depends on your DP swimmers if there is a good count every day is fine. I think it is important not to stress too much about it though as they can live for a few days so every other day is fine too but I was told if we missed a day not to worry.

Staceyemma did you remember to use the machine today? Missing the first day will be ok as it would only be low. Don't stop putting sticks in once you get to your first peak this cycle as it is getting to know you but if you save the stick from your second peak and whatever you get after that you can use them next cycle after your first peak and save some money! But remember to write on them what they were  

Afm nothing much to report my temps are not following a normal pattern and just seem to be slowly dropping   so I think I'll ignore them for the rest of this cycle!


----------



## staceyemma

Hey girls used the CBFM this morning low fertility   to be expected for day 7 ha ha  xx

How is everyone xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Well done Stacey  and do you know when you ovualate x
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Got bleedy cottage chesse coming out of me when I went for wee  yuk (sorry tmi)  what that about as it is yeast infection  or it that normal
Be ky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

It used to be day 14/15 with the cheapy sticks so we'll see!....
Not sure about the cottage cheese thing never had it...it may be a good sign!


----------



## BECKY7

Oh I hope so Stacey  as it keep saying yeast infection  go to the doctor (over bleedy cottage chesse)  I may go to boots and see what they say  how can I get yeast infection  huh
Becky7 xx


----------



## jvdb

Becky it is your crinone gel coming back down,its horrible stuff and it will also give you really sore boobs and every pregnancy symptom going!!

Still no af, but still not doing a test. I take folic acid etc everyday anyway so even if I was it wouldn't change anything as I wouldn't even be ready for a scan. I wasn't stressed this month,but I started taking wheatgrass to heal my tubes so maybe that has delayed it? Have to go consult doctor google hehe. Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh yuk  honestly  as I have email my clinic to see what they say about this as I have use crinone before but not like this  And didn't have sore bb with crinone as I don't have sore bb in fact I got no bb  just tits lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Looks like summer is on the way.....can't remember the last time we had any sunshine!!!


3dpo for me and nothing to report, our bms is SO mechanical and forces its not fun at all...surely that's not good to make a baby.  think this might be our last month trying natural as its not helping my depression, sorry for the negative post.  also even tho i got the smiley face we only did it, two of the possible four days, hey ho.  


How is everyone else....Becky how are you going?? Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey rungirl relax (I know)  hopefully u can go a head to have any TX next month  and go on have some wine before implanation do their job.
I am fine apart from gettin up way too early as I alway get up about 7.30am but go back to sleep but or the past 5 day I have been getting up 5am / 6 am and this morning 4am  aghhhhh what that all about as I am not thinking about it. My boob on left side getting sore  feel like bruises  my face feel greasy  Yesterday I had egg toasted sandwich and thought I felt sick  so not sure if it all in my head.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Thanks Becky, i was feeling quite down this morning, but better now.
Good news about the eggs?!  Hopefully its a sign....and the sore boob too.
Will you test early or wait til Thursday?? Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh darling  so sorry to hear you feeling down this morning  but then the weather didn't help I guess.
How can eggs good news as I love it and I am dreading of feeling like that again lol and as for sore bb it only on 1 side not both and i have read alot of ladies take crinone twice a day and I only take once  so I will take twice a day from now so tonight will be twice and hopefully I am not too late by it.
I may test on Monday if I get another signs as sore bb is not enough signs  I want the whole lot lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Eggs - a good sign for nausea, maybe.  Try again in a few days, and see how you feel.  When i get pg, i get sharp stabbing pain under-arm near bra - that's my sign.
Oohh, testing monday what will you be then 10dpo?  GOOD LUCK. xxXX


----------



## BECKY7

Oh I hope so rungirl and yes Monday is 11dpiui as today is 8dpiui.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Morning all,


Becky only 2 more sleeps till monday.....fingers crossed.  how you feeling this morning??


Staceyemma - how the cbfm going??


Hi to kiteflyer, faithope, madameG, jvdb and anyone i've missed.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey rungirl  knackered  got up at 5am  aghhhhhh I normally sleep all the way  as normally I go to sleep about midnight and get up around 7.30am  but now I go to bed around 10pm very very tired and then get up way way too early  aghhhhhh what that all about lol.
How you feeling as you sound alot better then yesterday
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Yes, much better today, i' knackered too!!!  4dpo for me.  Today is the last day of exercising, then i'll let things just happen..if anything is going to happen?!!
Sounds like your bodyclock has its own agenda and timetable?!  HAve you been taking your temps Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

No I haven't as didn't want to see the temp drop after high  but I do temp in the afternoon after my nap which is around 98.8  which make me happy lol  as the only sign I got is 1 sore bb  tiredness  very ,old lower back getting up way early  sometime nausea  and now I am so so looking forward to twinges which I am not getting or any cramp  just feeling dull .
Oooooo 4dpo  and good to hear your not running due to implanation as I was told it something to do with core that embyro doesn't like the heat  what do I know lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Also rungirl  make sure you sleep on your left side  something to do with cleaning the toxic for the sweetie  and now I got mild cramp on my left side stomach  and I forgot to stay I keep feeling wet every morning.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Wet is good!!!  i've read that from many ff's who get bfp.  Weird i always sleep on my left too.
Yes, the reason not to exercise is that you shouldn't overheat, not good for the body if trying to have a baby.
Wow so much to do and remember.....Xxxxx


----------



## jvdb

Hi girls,how are we all? Af arrived with a vengeance this morning,so sore. I'm hoping it was late because the wheatgrass was doing its job and cleaning my tubes? So cd1 today xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Jvdb good to hear your AF arrived eventually sorry its so painful though   I hope the wheatgrass does the trick for you and next cycle you get lucky  

Becky good luck for next week your brave to test early it could give a false result I would wait until your OTD  

Rungirl sorry to hear you were feeling down we all have days like that its a rubbish journey we are on as you just can not see the light at the end of the tunnel  

Staceyemma how are you finding CBFM?

Afm my back has started aching today which is not a good sign. My bbs are not so painful this month, only yesterday really, so I am hoping that is the B6 doing its job as some months they really hurt. Now I'm just hoping the spotting stays away too but now my back aches I'm not so hopeful. Ive been gassy this week too not good when you are at work   not sure whats causing that  as I haven't eaten the same thing everyday!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer 
My DP may go to African on wed and if he does then I will test on Tuesday but if he not going to Africa then I will test Thursday lol.
My friend has baby daughter on the day I had IUI  and last night they had a scared that she been rush to hospital but today phew she all fine now  (we have been praying hard for them).she only 9 day old  bless her.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Hey kiteflyer - hope af stays away, fingers crossed for you. 


Becky - 10dpo today is that right?  How you feeling today?  did you sleep better last night?? Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya  yes I am 10dpiui  and got up at 5.30am  aghhhhh  Yesterday I had mild sharp pain for few min and tiny spotting on my cottage chesse so I am guessing yesterday is implanation and hopefully for the next few day I will get more stronger signs like twinges as I love my twinges  and I had eggs salad last night and felt alright .
How about ou at 5dpo.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

oooh Becky - that is so exciting!!!  So you could maybe test tuesday    Is thursday your otd?? 


I'm good 5dpo, yesterday i went to the gym and worked really hard, and dh and i went out for a lovely meal and i had two glasses of wine.  Sod the ttc, i thought as normal ladies just wait till they miss their periods, where as i don't do half of the stuff i want some times as i think "could i be pregnant"?? Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Ohhhh sound like heaven  gym work then shower then meal and wine  love it and miss it and yes will test Tuesday and I am on crinone gel twice a day as my friend did and said it would hurt me so I have up to twice a day since day 7  And yes am trying to keep myself busy and calm and be postive and to take thing easy from implanation.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Faithope

Morning ladies,

My MC test results cam back and both DH and I have normal results   so we are doing FET when August AF comes. I wanted to start this friday when AF is due but we are flying to spain in 4 weeks and I think it Will clash so we are waiting, which means another month on CBFM. I am 9 DPO, I have completely lost my sex drive   so no BFP this month as I am always wanting it when preggers. O well.

Big   to all xxxx


----------



## rungirl

Hey Faithope  = that is such good news and great that you can start next month, so relax and enjoy your holiday in 4 weeks, mind you looks like next weeks weather is going to be HOT!!!! 


Becky - good idea, to relax and enjoy.


Just baked a chocolate cake, yum!  and got in-laws round later for a bbq taking advantage of this good weather!!!


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Sorry ive not been posting much but we totally missed ovulation with our house move last month so knew we had no chance of a BFP but ive still been reading everyday to keep up with you all and im praying we get some good news from Becky & Rungirl next week as we are long overdue some BFP's   .

Faithope fantastic news about the m/c results it must be such a relief to get the all clear so Good Luck with your upcoming FET.  My a/f showed up yesterday so 20 days and counting till we start d/r for our FET so we are starting to get excited   .

Tracyx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh Tracey  that fab as you know what they say new home new baby eh  as we did we move to our house nov 09 got BFP dec 09 but MC April 10  So start jiggy once your cycles finish lol and thank you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Good news Tracy on the house move and exciting about the FET!!!  I agree with Becky, new house -new baby.


We do need a BFP - no pressure Becky!!!    


Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## BECKY7

Oh I agreed with you rungirl  we reall really needed some BFP on this site. Gonna have a nap now  very tired.

Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky I guess it make sense to test if your DP is going away remember to test again on OTD though  

Rungirl glad you enjoyed yourself, I have a drink when I fancy it which isn't that often and even then I don't have much. Spring last year my DP commented that I was eating Stilton in the 2ww and I thought ooo maybe I shouldn't be but now over a year later I really don't care if i want it I'll have it or I just get mega depressed!

Faithope good news about your results and good luck with your FET   have a great holiday  

Tracy not long for your FET now I hope it works for you  

We do really need some natural BFPs surely one of us can do it! 

I have had some pink tinges today so I reckon AF is round the corner so guess it won't be me giving us a BFP


----------



## staceyemma

Hello ladies hope you have enjoyed yor weekend  
Day 10 of my cycle and still a low reading... I think I ovulate cd 15
So when might I expect the high and peak fertility readings? Bit worried  
Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  if you O on CD15 then high should be CD12/13  so not long to go.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Had my high reading today woo hoo!!!  

On the down side hubby went to visit his brother in London and came back with his 17 year old niece whos staying until saturday... how the hell are we supposed to BD with her in the house ( we have a small house and you could hear a pin drop) 

This is my peak week so Im feelign pretty pee'd off as I didnt even get asked if she could stay  
By the time she goes home it will be too late  

Am I over reacting?
How the hell can I have a good chance if we cant even try this month   sorry for the moany post I was really excited about this month


----------



## rungirl

Staceyemma - could you send her to the shops for half and hour?  Or the cinema?  Then you'd just get time for a quickie?  Or order take away and send her early to collect so you could get some sneakly time with dh?!!!!  Good news about the peak tho! Xx


Becky - how you doing?  Day 11 today, are you temped to test early??  


6dpo and i've got a cold, thought it was hayfever - but now think its a cold.  Bummer, haven't had a cold in years!!! Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes Stacey I agreed with rungirl  or you can do it on the floor as I know the bed does make a noise and put tv on loud if you have tv in he bedroom  or to make thing exciting you could go for drive and do it in the car if you can find the hiding spot  I am sure you will find a way  or go and explain to her if she doesn't mind go for a walk for 30 min as it lovely out there which I am sure she doesn't mind unless you have a dogs that she can take them walking the mintues your DP get home from work  Use your imagation.

Yes rungirl  I am day 11  and omg yesterday I was knackered as had to have a nap for 1half hour around 2pm then about 8pm I was ready for bed lol but promise my DP I watch film with him but my eye were burning up but still manage to watch it till midnight  then up at 4am for wee then up again at 7am  Today nothing happening  so not sure what going on  even 1 side of my bb are very sore  feel so bruised  only when touch  and sometime my leg and arm aches  but all I ever wanted is sickness and twinges lol.

Day6 with cold that good as it mean it working your immune  so I was told xx


----------



## rungirl

Becky - i think it can change everyday, the symptoms, and doesn't nausea come from 4wks?!!  careful what you wish for?!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Yes your right about sickness doesn't kick in till week 4/5 lol 

Have you thought about taking baby aspirin , pred ,progesterone .

Wonderful day  going to see my friend with beauitful twin bubba later with BBQ as she finally got PG on her 3rd IVF just before her 40  she so lucky her life is complete  and now she out drunk most Friday  aghhhhhhh which I could do that lol.

Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

I'm already taking progesterone oil support, but hadn't thought of asprin?  do you take baby asprin?


How lovely to see the babies, and what a beautiful day for a bbq, ooohh check your friend out getting drunk friday nights - how old are the babies now?


i've not heard that before about colds and immunes while ttc??! xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Rungirl and Becky thanks  
Grrr quite annoyed about it dont like telling hubby when my peaks are as it kills the mood but had to tell him cos I know he isnt keen on doign it when other people are in the house


----------



## BECKY7

Yes the babies will be 1 on 29th of this month so they will be 1  Wow.
Yes I take baby asprin from CD1 all the way though and low dose of steriod like you to keep cold and flu etc away, and progesterone 2 aday even they told me once a day is enough but lot of my friend to.d me Dr G prefer prog to over 150 and mine is 35 so I start taking twice aday from day 7/8  but next time I will take it from 1dpo.

Stacey  I think you P cousin honestly doesn't mind if you explain to her and tell her not to tell your DP  mens honestly are that thick  that they do need telling but I understand it will kill the excitement etc  but if you don't say anything you would never have know this month could be the month not next month  what happen if he done it again next month and I promise you he will say  well why didn't you not tell me as I am not a mind reader blah blah 

Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Staceyemma woohoo   I always got loads of highs when I started with CBFM so by the time I got my peak I wasn't interested lol. I was going to suggest popping out in the car like Becky the weather is nice so I'm sure you'll find somewhere good  

Becky you still need to be careful with aspirin it can cause other health issues if your Dr has told you to take it then I guess its fine otherwise I wouldn't take it.

Rungirl I have heard that your immune levels can be low around implantation so you may get a cold then, how true it is I don't know   whatever it is I hope you feel better soon  

I had a bit more spotting this morning, its stopped now and is really really light compared to other months maybe the B6 takes a little while to work fully but I hardly have any pre menstrual symptoms so I happy about that. Still think AF is coming as my temp was low this morning so I am not getting my hopes up


----------



## rungirl

Thanks Kiteflyer!  Typical, we have this amazing weather and i have a cold, typing the message with a big fleece on?!!   Hope you af stay away!!!


Fingers crossed for you tomorrow Becky - it is tomorrow you said you were going to test?


----------



## staceyemma

good morning ladies  
Well after my first high reading on the monitor yesterday this morning I got a peak! Isn't that too soon?
Is that normal to have low readings, then one high, then a peak?
That was quick!

Bad news in me and hubby haven't had any BMS as niece is around cant send her out as she doesnt know her way around and to be honest Im just peed off with hubby he didnt ask me if she could stay for a week as I would have said no not this week but next week!!! Stupidly Im very upset about this with him and to be honest I dont even feel like BMS with him as Im so peed off with him. A month wasted....


----------



## rungirl

Staceyemma - good news that you got your peak!!  Yay.  but sorry to hear that your not your angry with dh.  Grrr!!  


Becky - how you doing hun?? Xxx


----------



## rungirl

ooops!  Staceyemma sorry to hear your angry with dh.  Men.  Maybe you'll be able to sneak in a session?! Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Cant see that happening   men........he'll be wanting it once she's gone back to London on Saturday


----------



## BECKY7

Oh Stacey  yes bleeding men  and having peak is great and can happen the day after 1st high peak so I guess you got last month all wrong if you thought your O is on day 13/14 or something like that  and I wouldn't miss it as if he pee me off I would do it and think of England till next month  So if I was you I wouldn't give him the min she leave  but then he would have said well why didn't you tell me eh  so sorry darling.

Rungirl  I don't my 1st pee this morning  but I couldn't do it lol as I don't feel any PG  aghhhhh.

Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Becky - you just never know?!!!  its so hard.  When is your af due?  it is otd tomorrow.    

7dpo for me, and lots of cramping, but i get cramping everyday when on the 2ww so NOT getting excited, and i went running yesterday, but will stop tomorrow just in case of implantation?!!


----------



## BECKY7

Oh I know rungirl as feel sick and so tired now lol  as my test was suppose to be on Thursday to sat as I don't understand when they say blood test from day 14-16 so on Thursday is day 14 and everyone said the feeling during 2 week is different between IUI and IVF so I don't know  aghhhhhhhh.
That good to hear your resting now  and only 1 week to go for you  ooooooo.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Becky I really hope its worked for u   xxx


----------



## jvdb

Becky  really  hard for your bfp!!! Good luck xxx


----------



## rungirl

Hey Becky - if tomorrow is day 14, then it should be ok test?  My clinic said 18 wait after iui, arrrgghh!!!  That's 2.5ww?!!  Horrible.  Do you feel sick to test or do you have nausea?  its sooo nerve racking!  Thinking of you hun. Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey rungirl  Tom will be 13dpiui  and my DP is not going to Africa till next Wednesday now so gonna wait till Thursday  or wait if I missed my period  as didn't realise how much of a chicken I am this time  what wrong with me lol  we went out walking and my stomach is so swollen and needed to fart so much so walking seem to do the trick  lol as I think it was the .whole box of grape I ate that making my stomach so swollen lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

oops, i jumped ahead a few days, so what day would your af be normal due?  
I'm SO keeping everything crossed for you hun.  Stay strong.  Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

My cycles is normally 26/27  but last month was 25 so I pressume this month would be cycle 25  or not necessary  as I have never done IUI so I am not sure if it the same as IVF or not  as my friend said it different and someone said 12 day after IUI  and my clinic said day 14-16  aghhhhh lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

BECKY7 said:


> my stomach is so swollen and needed to fart so much so walking seem to do the trick lol as I think it was the whole box of grape I ate that making my stomach so swollen lol.
> Becky7 xx


Hi Becky,

Your last post just reminded me of when I found out i was pregnant with kieran as i took a real craving for grapes and used to eat whole tubs, so I'm hoping it's a good sign for you too 

Tracyx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh wow  thank you for sharing with me as I didn't realise how much grapes I was eating as didn't feel full I even had to leave 3 for my DP when he got home  oops lol  also I did have horrible restless leg  but hat seem to calm down  and I can't seem to go to toilet every day  only every 3 day as maybe that why I get so blasted (sorry tmi).
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Git a bit of action last night  quietly hee hee  Im like a cat that got the cream this morning and after a peak yesterday another peak on my clear blue fertility monitor too this morning   

Hope everyone has a lovely day  

Becky how u gettign on have u tested?! Im rooting for u!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Becky u now have 100 bubbles for luck   xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  well done for jiggy your DP and for having another peak line then tomorrow will be high so that when you can stop he stick and save it.
Thank you and not done any test yet  don't know what wrong with me as I usually get exciting but now am really ****ting myself as feel so normal apart from really tired and sore bb and wee alot  but that cold be the gel  aghhhhhhh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Wahey!!!  Staceyemma - you go girl!!!     


Becky - all sounds good, tired, sore boobs and bloated and less regular too!  I'd been too nervous two!     


8dpo and feel sick?  weird, had my smoothie - seeds, pineapple, yogurt and fruit juice and now feel yacky....also getting lots of cramping and last night i had a teeny tiny bit of blood when i wiped??!!!  I had my smiley face on day 12 and that same day my temps shot up to 36.80 could i have ovulated on the same day that i got a peak  That would then make me 10dpo?  


Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine!!!! Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey rungirl  sound like implanation  and HCG is getting closer  and 8dpo is good for implanation as the earlier implanation you get the better rather then late implanation.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Thanks Becky - will you test tomorrow?Sorry, hope i'm not nagging - just sooooo hoping you get a bfp!!!! Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Ha ha no your not nagging  in fact I really needed someone to push me to do the test  as I am scared that I won't do the test tomorrow lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks rungirl  

Becky I know ur scared hunny but I think its good news!!!! xxx


----------



## BECKY7

I just realise I woke up 4 bloody time to go for a pee last night  aghhhhhhhh  ohhhhh I so wish I could belive myself that I could be  and don't understand why on earth am I so chickeninggggggg lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

you're just frightened darling as you want it so much   I know its scary xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  you won't belive it I can't find my bloody clearblue PG stick  haha so use montior stick and got 2 line but I am not sure and I can't belive my partner have gone to work  aghhhhhh  so I may go to the doctor for blood test now  omg I feel so bloody stupid for losing the PG stick lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Still can't not find the blood clearblue stick  grrrrrr I wonder if my DP nick it so I can't test it without him as he tell me he didn't  so how can it disappears  Come on 8am for me to phone GP
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Becky!!! im hanging on waiting to here ur news!!!

Good luck!!! xxx


Monitor now gone to high todAY after the second peak yesterday and we managed to do it one more time early hours this morning hee hee   ! Only have been able to do it the two peak days but its better than nothing. Pretty sure I ovulated last night as had the ovulation pains too xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  that fabs new oh well done for doing this early am too as i was told it much stronger in the am rather then in pm as make sense  with all that teas/coffees  stress from work etc but after 8 hour sleep of relax and no teas/coffee in the sperm for 8 hours if that make sense  now just do normal thing till implanation ok.
Thank you and got appointment at 11am and praying my GP will do blood test and if not then I got to start again with ditigal tomorrow morning when I go to the shop later.

Been looking on google and I am not sure so what do you lovely ladies think about my montior stick with 2 line

Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

I think it's a very promising sign Becky      xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh madam G  oh I really so hope so as feel sick thinking about it already  and have made porridge but am sick with nerve now  and dot GP appointment at 11am  Do any of you know how long the result after blood test please.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

I agree but you need those words PREGNANT for it to be 100% real!!! Is your period normally on time?

When could I test now then am I 1dpo today?

xx

Hi Madame G how are you? xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes Stacey your right I do need PREGNANT sign but I am not sure if I can buy another today and do it today as it is suppose to be on 1st urine or what.
Day 14 you can test but you can test earlier like after your implanation maybe day 10 to see negative then you can start testing from day 12 if you know what I mean.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

oohh, Becky!!!  I've read not all doctor's will all do blood tests - my Gp won't do them, might be worth asking before you go?  I think day 14 you can use all day pee, its just early testing you need first pee!  
Can you not pee now in a pot and them pop to the shops to get another test....sooo have everything crossed for you!  thinking of you and all sounding positive     


Check you out, Staceyemma!  whoop whoop, not sure about testing early maybe 10dpo is ok??!!  You'll have to ask a poas addict!!! Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Ok rungirl as the reception has ask me what is the reason for seeing my GP(he lovely) and I said I got 2 line and need blood test to confirm and she said ok  so hopefully that mean it ok then I will ask for more crinone gel as well my progestrone level.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Beside my wee is too clear at the mo and it will stay clear as I do drink 2 litre of water and 1 tick tock tea a day and pint of milk from 1dpiui a day.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

hee hee - i'm the same with drinking too much too!  ok, that's good and your gp lovely, its all very exciting for you!  have you still got a bit of nausea?? Xx


----------



## BECKY7

Only from nerve but not from eating  still feel normal with sore bb weeing every 5 mins  very very tired  still go to bed early and get up early  my temp is still high 1st thing and my heart rate is 83 per mintues  And when I talk to my DP god I was so breathless and still have horrible flem 1st thing in the morning. My GP has help me with all the drugs I needed for all my ICSI and I have save thousands  as I know he know I so wanted to be pregnant as he the one that kept telling me to relax lol so I am sure he will be exciting to know too  hopefully.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Faithope

Hiya Ladies,

*Becky*  Thinking of you lots! xx

*staceyemma* Just a tip about when you get your Peak-after the first, use old sticks in the machine as it is programmed to show two peaks, a high and then lows so anything after the first peak is wasting sticks. I have managed to use 10 sticks per cycle even though I have long cycles as I use old sticks  Good luck for this cycle hun xx

Big hello to all xxx
AFM Brown spotting so AF is coming


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Becky I'm so excited waiting to hear your news although I think if you have bloods done you don't get the results the same day so you might be better buying more tests anyway 

Staceyemma, CONGATS on fitting in all the BMS  , Faithope is right that next cycle you don't have to use so many sticks.  I always ovulate on day 12/13 so I used old sticks from day 6 to 10, then use new sticks until my 1st PEAK then switch back to old sticks as your monitor is programmed to give you PEAK, PEAK , HIGH so I only use approx 3 new sticks a month which saves a lot of money  .

Faithope how's things? Not long now to your holiday, I wish it was me cause up here in Scotland the weather is horrible  .

Hi to Kiteflyer, Rungirl & MadameG I hope you are all well  

Tracyx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Faithope and Tracy I'll remember that next cycle...finger crossed I wont need to do it again...ooh if only   

right now I'm considering delaying my next IVf treatment and try this monitor for a few months.

We haven't had a good chance to try naturally due to stress, poor sperm count etc. 
I came off the pill in March 2009 and nothing but in all honesty he had bad sperm count and awful motility and since hes been on the wellman his recent sperm tests are normal since december last year and we've tried about 3 natural cycles as I was ont he pill etc the rest of it for the IVF.

Now hubby and I are pretty relaxed and his swimmers are good I'm wondering if we can do it alone.
I then also panic that it wouldn't work naturally for us and then wish I would of done IVf?

I don't want to waste naymore time trying naturally if I'll end up going back down the IVF route...

IVF is expensive and I, quit liking this CBFM  

We don't have much money but have the money for one IVF cycle if we want too.... hmm I wish I had a crystal ball


----------



## BECKY7

Hey my GP was quite happy to give me blood test but the computer wont let him to do that for me  aghhhh i can have private scan tomorrow morning and Monday morning as if I do it now it will be too long till Monday  aghhhhhh so I got the proper pregnant test now phew  and will test it tomorrow morning as it said 1st urine in the morning  aghhhhh  OMG  what a day I had and I couldn't even tell my GP that it was the montior stick I have use this morning in case you give me that look lol    So I am praying again that the montior stick is not tricking me as I do know 1 line would come up if not high enough eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Becky,

If you want to test today i would go out and get a first response test as that will work at any time of the day  , otherwise just wait and test tomorrow. I really really don't want to put a damper on things but I read monitor sticks could detect pregnancy so a few months back I tried one the day a/f was due and got 2 lines, sadly my a/f showed up that day so I don't think the CBFM sticks are very accurate at detecting pregnancy.

I'm sure you are pregnant but just to be sure I would wait until you've done a proper test before getting too excited.

Tracyx

Ps:  You are far far too early for anything to show up on a scan yet so I wouldn't waste your money on a scan yet I would just do a test.


----------



## BECKY7

Yes Tracey as I have double read that too  as some women said yes they did and are and some women said they did and not    Grrrrrrr  I am more so so stupid after all my plan and I had to ball it up on the day of my test.
I will do it in the morning so another 17hour lol and am getting all wound up  after all that hard work to be calm  aghhhhhhh.

Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Stacey if you find that crystal ball can you please send it my way after please 

Sorry to have been AWOL girls, I've just been watching you all in secret and sending out lots of   . I was in a pretty negative place after the SA and really struggled with everything plus DH and I fought quite a bit as in his mind 'we tried' but I felt that we'd only just started! Anyhow we're both feeling a lot brighter now, my amh test came back at 24.2 so I'm really pleased as I though it might be crazy high due to PCO. We don't have the money for pesa/tesa/icsi right now but cgrw said that the blood tests will be valid for a year so I've got an appointment to see if the gp will do them in august, just before DH's repeat SA. AF is now 2 days late but I was expecting it to be really with the dissopintment of the SA on the day I should have originally ovulated...didn't stop me peeing on a cbfm stick yesterday though   crazy lady I know...

So excited for you Becky. I second getting the first response test   

Stacey well done for the bms, maybe you could give yourself up till Christmas and if nothing happens have IVF in January?  

Hello to Tracey, kiteflyer, rungirl, jvdb and anyone else I've missed 

Missed you girls!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Madame G where do u live?
Im at CRGW  

My blood tests run out in Dec/Jan xxx


----------



## MadameG

I'm in Wiltshire hun, you're in Herefordshire aren't you? I went there the other day and did think of you


----------



## staceyemma

Yes Im in Herefordshire     xx

One of my friends at crgw who egg shared her hubby had PESA shes now pregnant  
xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky I agree with the other ladies do a First Response test now it will make you feel better   I read  that although you might be able to tell you are pg with opks you can't with a CBFM stick as it is different.

Staceyemma sounds like you did enough to me, I hope you get lucky this month  

MadameG glad your feeling better I would say that you ovulated late with all the upset and stress but there is always a chance you just never know 

Faithope   to you. Do you start FET on your next cycle?

Hello Tracy and Rungirl  

Afm it is CD2 so no joy again. I'm a bit fed up with this lark now, if there is nothing wrong why doesn't it work   I'm not back at my clinic till September so me and my DP need a chat about what we want to do as we now have to pay


----------



## rungirl

Kiteflyer - so sorry hun, life sucks sometimes, and its such a tough journey us ladies are on and sometimes the dream keeps floating away.....BUT we must stay positive and keep going, just right it off as a bad month and fingers crossed for this month.  Huge hugs hun. Xxxx


Becky - do a test!!!!  We are all behind you and thinking of you.     


MadameG - thinking of you too, hunny, Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya ladies
The chemist doesn't have any first response test only clearblue digital  and it say to do it in the morning of my 1st pee  oh I am losing my mind now as I really thought I was but now I am losing my hope  As I am not sure if it will work if I do the clearblue digital test now.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

oohh, i'd be temped to test......but if it says morning wee??!!  only a few more hours, eh. Xx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes that what my DP said only few hour to wait  as we want out walking for hour and half and feel so much better as felt so down today after all that rubbish I went though this morning and feel so so stupid  hee hee.
Ohhhh let pray for tomorrow.
Becky7 xx


----------



## strawbs

good luck Becky!!  You are being very restrained I have to say!!

strawbs x x


----------



## BECKY7

1-2 week pregnant  Am shock  very shock but half sad that it not my DP but it is my DP.
Ohhhhh don't worry about any not having cramp as I didn't have any only implanation for 30 sec.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

WHOOOOOPPPP WHOOOOPPPP!!!!!! 
Great news Becky.  Soo happy for you.
First time with iui, very exciting.
Huge hugs Xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Ha ha yes  couldn't belive it  still shock  couldn't go back to sleep  ohhhhhhh thank you so much for all your support  and now it your turn so come on girl drink up those pint of milk and water lol.
Mwah  becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Hey Becky - looking back now, what day did you think this might have worked?  Or what symptom do you think? Also, why do they recommend milk - is it the protein??
IT WORKED!!!!!  Xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Woooohoooooo!!!!!!!! Congratulations Becky!!! So pleased for you  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Looking back I guess it was my DP sperm that are rubbish  even though I deep down knew my egg were heathly but hey ho also I am taking low dose of pred instead of high dose and baby asprin and I was told by acupucture no milk or any dairy  just take calcium tablet  but when I was reading ARCG site he told all his client to drink pint of milk and 2 litre of water  but I am and was still drinking half teaspoon of de caff coffee every morning  but I will stop that very soon.
The only thing that make me think it work it my tiredness and sore bb under my arm as they normally stop straight after my implanation  but this time it didn't  also I had no cramp or twinges or anything to do with my stomach  So that prove me wrong not to worry about any sort of cramp  in fact cramp for me are bad  but all women are different I guess but defo sore bb and tiredness and wee more  So I guess implanation has something to do with it.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey madam G  thank you so much lol couldn't belive it and still haven't gone back to bed.
Got to go to hospital for thyroid test soon then back to my GP to confirm my pregnant for him to sort out midwife for me  as well to get some more crinone gel  and I had to email reprofit and I had to admitted that I take crinone gel twice a day oops lol and to get more prescription for it.
My DP doesnt want me to go for blood test as he said I done so well not to think about anything apart from yesterday balled up  so why worry about number  (think he want to save £100  tight git) lol but I think I will go without him knowing till he see the credit card bills lol.
I will pop back in later.
Wooo hoo
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

*Becky Im soooo happy for you I just knew it!!!!!!!!!!!! woo hoo congratulations darling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx*


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello everyone I'm sorry to jump aboard your thread but I am looking some advice. Firstly congrats Becky  

I am due to start IVF next month but we are having one last go Ttc with the clearblue fertility monitor. I have high prolactin which has normalized since I started on medication. Last month I went for a day 31 test 8 days after I got my first peak but my progesterone level came back at only 19 even though I'm fairly sure I ovulated.

This month I got my first peak yesterday (CD15) and I'm wondering when do you think I should I go for an accurate day 21 test?

I have a hunch that my prob has always been low progesterone as my results have always been screwy. I wad expecting them to he ok now that my prolactin is in order. The only time I have managed to get BFP has been with progesterone predators.

Secondly I reset the machine at the beginning of this month - I was expecting to be asked to test again today but it hasn't. It has just showed another peak. Why is that?

Sorry for the twenty questions. Best of luck to all.
Hels x x x x


----------



## Tracyxx

Becky I am so pleased for you    

You mentioned in your last post you where taking low dose pred, can I ask what dose you where taking as I'm still trying to convince my Dr's to prescribe it for me this cycle, they are still refusing but I'm not giving up  .

Tracyx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Hels, sorry our posts just crossed 

Ok studies have shown that most people ovulate on their 2nd Peak which for you is today (Day 16) so I would have your bloods done on day 23 (next Friday)  

Tracyx


----------



## strawbs

Congratulations becky, bet you are over the moon! Persistence pays off!

Strawbs x


----------



## BECKY7

Ha ha staceyemma  thank you  how sweet of you  and not long to go for you and enjoy filling out the form xxx

Tracey  yes I take low dose 5mg of pred and 75mg of baby asprin and pred damp my immune  to keep whatever away from getting into my embryo  and baby asprin is to keep my blood flowing around  and I take selenium tablets to thick my lining as my lining for my IUI is 12mm  so that is thick instead of too thin.

Straws  thank you so much  and hope your well.

Hellsbells26  Tracey have just answe your question and welcome on board

Going to my GP at 11am to sort out midwife ASAP and to ask for more prescription.

Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

1 more thing  I haven't use temp early morning only about 9am just for fun but because I was so low last night and when I knew I was having my 1st wee my heart sunk then I did temp at 4am (why I don't know) and it was 97.4 way under boarder line then I got my bleedy pregnant  so don't read too much of temp this time so put them away. Also I was told embryo doesn't like perfum so I haven't use any perform from CD1  poo but I use Mum roll around my neck and arm as a perfum  so who know
Becky7 xx


----------



## Faithope

*BECKY* 

Big hello to all xxx
AFM CD1   arrived dead on time CD 33, 15 days after my first peak. Taking the batteries out, putting it away and just going to  my way through the month. Good Luck to you all xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Faithope that is beautiful xxxx   we're all so happy for u Becky xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh faith  that is so beauitful  thank you so much so I been away as just got back from my GP.
So sorry to hear about your witch arrive  and good for you to try and relax without the montior as long you still jiggy every 2 day for 2 week and enjoy  thank you again.
Am really tired now and going to have a nap as been up since 4am lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## Faithope

Thats ok hun, you deserve it  xxx

*Staceyemma*


----------



## kiteflyer

Congratulations Becky    I had similar symptoms to you last week but mine just vanished unlike yours lol, so ladies I reckon symptom spotting is a pointless exercise! Is your DP excited too? I wouldn't worry about using donor sperm you were both happy to do it and I'm sure the clinic matched it well so no-one will ever know  

Big hello to everyone else


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kiterflyer  thank you and oh no sorry  and yes no point to spot the sign  as normally I get all the sign from the 1st week but once I hit implanation it all disappear  also all my past implanation were late implanation  so early implanation so I belive if you still got the signs after implantion then maybe maybe there hope  which is why I was surprise I still got sore bb and very tired etc after implanation  Aslo feeling wet is another thing for me  but hey ho  what do I know lol  like I said I was more calm then the rest of my TX and yes of course my DP is happy for us  and really pray the baby will look like my DP too  and his parent and my parent known about the donor but no one else  apart from you all lovely ladies lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## rungirl

Hey Becky - you must still be on a high!!!  good nap, you'll get used to them soon.

10dpo and brown spotting and cramps and a bit of backache for me?!!  Too late for implantation or early af??  its anyones guess, grrrr this wait is sooo hard, Becky how did you not test early....  Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey rungirl  Ohhhh I had the longest nap I needed as been up since 4am lol , and my implanation was on day9 so day 10 is still good as all my late implanation was day 11/12  so let hope it still ok  and make sure you relax more since your implanation as my DP been looking after me since implanation  So let your DH start looking after you starting from today.
Not to test early was pretty easy as it will take 3 day for HCG to come out after implantion so it not gonna work if testing early (that what I keep telling myself lol ).
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

How is everyone today?  

Did our new mummy (Becky) have a good night?   

Not much happening here as our FET cycle starts in 2 weeks which means we have to refrain from BMS this month just incase which feels weird, im on day 8 so it feels strange not to be testing.

Tracyx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Tracey  I still didn't sleep well last night with too much thinking and exciting and i am still in shock as never in million year would I see 1-2 pregnant and that it would happen that quick lol.
We went out all day  to the pub for nice long lunch and water and coke for me (boring) then got home and had nice nap  been ready what to eat and what not to eat  interesting and what to do and not to do  and have been feeling breathless when walking and talking so look up at google and it say not to walk fast during pregnant other you would get breathless (oops) so got to slow down now lol
Hope you all making the most of the sun today before the rain come.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey rungirl  how are you.

Tracey  not long to go for your frozen sweetie  are you having massage or acupucture before ou start.

Hey Stacey , madamG , straws , kiterflyer ,Faithope  How are you all and keep going.

We had the in law over the weekend and am knackered that I slept so well last night  phew.

Becky7 xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Becky glad everything is going well and the less people that know about the donor the better, I bet most people will never guess   I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Rungirl how are you? Have yo been lucky this month or is it still too early?

Afm I've had enough of ttc naturally. If it happens it happens. So I think I might sell my CBFM, it didn't tell me anything I didn't already know from temping. Unless it comes in useful when/if we do IUI or IVF? Also I have only taken my temp once so far this cycle so I think I will have a month off that too. I hate being unexplained surely there is some reason nothing ever happens? Its so depressing   Anyway I guess as I'm not going to be checking my cycle I will have some time out from here too, maybe it will do me some good as I don't feel I can be much support to anyone at the mo. So good luck to all those still TCC naturally and to those moving on to tx I hope you are successful


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kiterflyer  am so sorry to hear your leaving this site but understandable and hope you will come back here  and 1last question  has my DP had his sperms check out  and do keep your CBM if you are thinking about IUI as it would be easier and much cheaper otherwise you would have to pay for load of scan for it to tell you when you are ready to ovualate etc
Good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Kiteflyer this journey is tough and I am so sorry that you have had to suffer.   

TTC naturally is so frustrating even more so when it is unexplained, if there was a reason then it would be clearer to you what you needed to do.
I understand u need to take time out but please know I am here for you xxx  
Morning Becky, Faithope, Madame G xxx


----------



## weenster

Hi girls, I just wanted to update you, my perfect little baby boy Lewis arrived safe and sound on Sunday morning. I can't rave about the cbfm enough as I'm sure this is what did the trick for us. He's just perfect in every way and so worth the wait! 

Take care, and good luck to you all!

Weenster x x x


----------



## strawbs

congratulations weenster!!!  Enjoy him, it goes so fast

Yes I am the cbfm biggest ever fan, I have to say

strawbs x


----------



## rungirl

Hi everyone!!!


Great news to read positive stories - many congratulations weenster!!    and to strawbs, and Becky!!  Yay.


Kiteflyer - i am so sorry to read how you are feeling, but i have to admit i feel the exact same and i'm going to take a few months off too...cd1 for me today, so no more basal temps, ovulation tests, hpt and not exercising, drinking or having fun...just in case i MIGHT be pregnant!  We are hoping to get a holiday in at the end of August and just see how we feel when we come back.  Thank you all for you fantastic support you are an amazing bunch of ladies and i hope all of your dreams come true     


Huge hugs to all XXXXXXXx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh rungirl  I am so sorry to hear that horrible witch has arrive  and I agreed to forget the temp but not the CBM but do have fun and do have some wine and maybe have a massage to help you to relax  but and do carrying on running but stop the wine and running during ovualate  and stop all the spotting signs  and most of all relax (hard massage)
Don't GIVE UP.
Becky7 xxx


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi ladies
            would love to join this thread and chat to ttc'ers ... i've just started jogging to rid myself (and my dog)of the wobble from two quick tx's ... and have just bought a huge bag of ovulating test strips ..(.i love you amazon!!! ) for the first time... i'm looking on alot of threads and everyone seems to use digital but these were so cheap had to give it a go....tried the temp thing and it just wasn't for me.... just had a :-( on my 4th go and jumping on the band wagon straight away is the thing for me..... have wierd cycles anywhere from 29-42 days so it'll be interesting to finally chart the big O.... any tips to give? and also when should we   when i get the big O...? feel slightly silly asking this but have read alot of confusing info....


----------



## BECKY7

Hey girls  are you all ok  getting too quiet here  I am 4 week and 3 day  aghhhhhh  time is getting too slow lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Becky I'm 8dpo so staying away from the tests lol
Hope ur ok xxx


Thinking of u girls rungirl,kiteflyer, madameg xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey staceyemma  ooooo 9dpo  how you feeling  good hopefully

Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Sorry I've not been around much but were taking Aug/Sep off for our FET but if it's unsuccessful I'll be back with you again in my October cycle, but hopefully I won't be back  

Stacey how are you feeling today?, getting tempted to test yet?

Becky are you still around? How are you feeling?.  Just remember early pregnancy causes a lot of aches & pains while your body adapts but after a few weeks you'll start feeling better.

Tracyx


----------



## staceyemma

I tested on 9dpo and it was bfn think my af will be here next week. Oh well onto next month soon  
Xx


----------



## BECKY7

WHAT  you are way way too early 9dpo  not even implant yet as it take 2/3 after implant for you to get your HCG
Becky7 xx


----------



## karenb1973

Hi,

I'm thinking of giving DuoFertility a go after my next round of IVF if it doesn't work out as we've been told we should be able to fall pregnant naturally.

My question is whether DF will actually be able to tell you for sure if you ovulated. I thought only a Day 21 progesterone test could do that. DF only works on temperatures doesn't it? Am I right in thinking it can make a pretty good guess at whether ov ocurred rather than give you a definite answer?

Karen


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies,

I know that our thread has fallen silent but I just wanted to let you all know that I still think about you and that I still wish you all the luck in the world. This journey is so cruel and draining - I feel like mine has almost ended after only 8 months  I know there are treatment options but I feel as though the chances are growing slimmer and slimmer.

Becky I think that you need some enormous hugs right now   xxxx

I hope you're all okay as can be and have enjoyed some beautiful summer days at the very least.

All my love xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Madame g I think of u all too xxx
I'm trying naturally for a bit can't face IVF right now xxx

Becky my darling I am so sorry no words...    xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey girls
Thank you  I wanted to tell you all tomorrow after the result of my blood test to confirm it.  But hey ho all I know it work that I did get pregnant  just staying pregnant is the problem I have as I have notice at the back of my head really itch so much when I got pregnant but when I start to bleed on Thursday the itch went away so I wonder if I need to up my pred  so gonna ask my GP and demand for recurret MC and to ask for specialist to sort me out and if no one will help me then I will go to immune specialist  and start again in October hopefully with DIUI if my DP still hadn't got any sperm by October as he got to go for sperm sample in October  So in the meantime we are taking maca,wheatgrass,bee pollen,spillira smoothies to improve my egg and his sperm.
I may be down but not given up.
Has any of you girls think about sperm donor and please please don't give up your dream and thank you
Becky7 xx


----------



## zph

Hi Karen, 

I used it last year and was good to see temp charting and looked liked I OV each month but they cannot confirm this. 

They offer a money back if not pg in 12 months, but the small print is you have to wear everyday for 12 months with only 3 occasions where you haven't, found this difficult think over the year I didn't wear it 7 times so didnt get my money back. 

There are other thins out there that do similar ie track your temp but a lot cheaper. 

Hope this help. 

Zoey


----------



## Faithope

*Becky* I have read back but couldn't see your sad news-I am so sorry hun  xxx

big hello to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## karenb1973

Thanks Zoey,

I can imagine it being quite easy to forget to wear it every so often. 

What other things would you recommend?

Karen


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies
My result have come back to 18  so MC is confirm  aghhhhh  well went to my GP and he gonna refer me to have recurret MC  and he really think it my eggs are bad  so either gonna have immune testing hopefully in reprofit if they do it otherwise dr G but he is so expensive  and have another DIUI or IVF or DE  but will see what recurret MC say  then we will go from there and I have put some money away and to save up some more money for few month incase my DP doesn't want to spend any more money lol.
Thank you as I maybe down but I am not out.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameG

Becky I'm so sorry, there are no words good enough right now.   Well done for saying so strong xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey madam. Thank you darling  I think I had to thank to my squash career for making me this strong that when I lose my matches I get upset then I get back into it and I have never given up whoever I wanted to beat and 90% I win for never given up  I know it different with babies as of course we get more more upset then anything else but it the only way I know how to survive I guess.
My DP and I went walking today and I have told him I will be having immune testing this time ( he didn't want me to have it  too expensive tight git) and finally he agreed  aghhhhhhhhhh oh well.
Now I am gonna wait for my bleeding to stop then I got fostering to look forward to it then I am gonna start my life back ( running , drinking) then before I know I am starting my TX  and massage every 10 day to relax me as relax is the KEY POINT.
What your pla madam G
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Ladies  
I had peak on day 12 and 13 last cycle 
its day 12 today and I've had two highs in a row so I suspect I may get a peak tomorrow on the monitor... 
Im a bit worried as I havent had any EWCM at all 
I dont really seem to get much of it when I do... could this be causing me a problem.
Sorry if TMI but I know EWCM is important xxx


----------



## dillydolly

Staceyemma
Maybe get some of the lubricant stuff ..... Sorry that's not a good description is it LOL


----------



## BECKY7

Stacey  do you take evening primrose oil or omega 3 as that really help but evening primrose is quicker and stop taking after your ovulate but try not to worry about it ok and enjoy BMS
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks girls 
I got my first peak day 12 last cycle

Its day 13 today and only still high reading- could it be a day or two later than last cycle?
Is it normally the same-ish each month

Big hugs to you alll

Becky I'll try the evening primrose
xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  where are you all.
I think I am 4dpo  as I had CM for 4 day so thought might well give natural ago this month even we still don't know whether he got any sperm as he got SA in October  so my question is I stop bleeding 10 day ago after my MC that only last 5 day so it like normal period but bit heavy all the way  and yesterday I had faintly pink when wipe and today spotting on my pant and faintly pink when wipe with mild ache  so I wonder if it either very early period or very early implanation  as I have never spot like that in between cycle
Becky7 xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Staceyemma - you can try benilyn mucous cough mixture or any which have an active  ingredient beginning with 'g'. Works for me and a lot of american websites mentioning using cough mixture.


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks chandlerino  I'll try that! Xx
What days do u take it? Xx


----------



## dillydolly

I have my first peak on CBFM today is it best to BD tonight or tomorrow on 2nd peak? I read some where it was best to wait till 2nd peak. Had high fertility yesterday so BD last night and don't want to deplete DP's store! What is best to do?

in past months we  have tried daily around peak and also alternating and also on the first peak and all failed so what do you think we should go for this month!!


----------



## BECKY7

Yes dilly dolly  1st thing in the morning
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Becky 

There is no way we can do it in the morning!! 
Is tomorrow night too late?
Any other tips?


----------



## BECKY7

Oh dilly  well guess tomorrow evening will do  as the reason why in the morning as I was told it fresh rather in the evening when he may eat rubbish food and too much tea (caffeine) etc  but could you not do it late tonight as I did get pregnant on my 2nd peak in lunchtime  or could you do it tomorrow early evening if you are able to
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

I bd'd on peak day one only this month   and two days before first peak hopign its enough!  
Af due ron Saturday Ive had a stinkin cold the past week I feel like poo. Think af is coming tho as feelin a bit short tempered  

How is everyone?   xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh Stacey  it not nice feeling u der the weather in this weather lol.

I am 9dpo and had brown when wipe (sorry) and that it  and god know when my cycle is coming since my MC  hopefully never lol but I did have funny week as since 3 dpo I had nightmare stinking gassy wind and cramping for 4 day  and very faintly pink when wipe for 5 day then normal then yesterday I had ovulate feeling and today brown wipe  so god know.
I got recurret MC on wed 12th  really looking forward to find out what wrong with me if there is anything.
Had wonderful massage today after my run with dogs this morning and got another fostering training this weekend  so times have fly for me and exciting to start another DIUi on my 2nd cycles

How are you all

Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Glad you are trying again Becky that's what I like- a fighter!!!   xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh I never give up as need to try natural to see if he got any sperm lol as he got SA next month  praying he will have zillion of sperm lol.
How you feeling Stacey  even you got cold but any luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Haven't done any tests yet... Af is due Saturday I know it's coming I can just tell  
I hope your man has some swimmers Becky xx you've been through so much and still so very strong xxx  
This cold won't leave me


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  hot honey work for me  don't know about you
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  how are  guess your AF did come after all and hope your cold have disappear
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Yes my af did come Becky   cold has finally gone which is great tho!

How are you?

how is everyone its so quiet here recently  
I've ordered some conceive plus to hopefully help swimmers on their way!!!
Fertile week is next week     xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey and get him to take 1000 vit C too.
I had nightmare as went to have test for recurrett MC and when I got there at 9am they said I didn't book in  aghhhhh so had word with manager etc and they was happy to see me today after they try to ring my GP and to get my files etc and finally went to see her at 11.30am then my mind went blank and she was diffcuit to understand and I had swamp then had blood test  but when I left to have blood test without realise to look at it  I just realise I think I had all that blood test before  aghhhhh and I could have ask more question etc for like NK killer etc but I didn't  Ohhhhhhhh what am I gonna dooooooo  and felt sick this morning and was shaking as needed food  and I am 16dpo and still waiting for my AF and when I ask the lady she said my MC will delayed my AF ( I was hoping I maybe pregnant grrrrrr) 

What a day I had but I will go back to my GP later and ask him if I can
Becky7 xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'll get hubby on the vit C tonight!
It would be amazing if you were pregnant again Becky I really hope you are  
Take care of yourself and you need to eat! xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey got my 1st cycle this morning as in the last 2 week I had spotting on when wiping on/off then my stomach felt tender  so I had massage last night and hot bath then bam my cycle came and my stomach felt normal  so will start my DIUI on my next cycles  just need to work out when my 1st/2nd peak to get ready for next cycles  god times have fly for me so next hope in the next month it will fly before I know it lol.
How are you all
Becky7 xx


----------



## pringle

Hi everyone,

Was wondering if I could join you ladies and could do with a bit of advice.
Here goes, as you can see from my signature, had iui and ivf. Have been told I have unexplained infertility. We have decided not to have no more treatment or should i say my dh has as I think i would continue for ever if I had my way, I'm working on him. We are still trying the natural way using cbm and I was wondering if I should get my immunes level 1 tested. Do you just go to your GP and ask her for level 1 or do i need to ask for thyroid etc? Also I'm taking folic acid, can anyone else advise other vits etc.  

Pringle x


----------



## dillydolly

Maybe get the blood test done with serum in Athens to see if you have a hidden infection?

You AMH maybe low but some clinics done use that as a measure, becky7 on here has had  IUI with a low AMH and has success although is didn't work out in the end and I think she is going to try again

There are options we just have to take a different routes and try different things, try different clinics for different views


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Pringle 
Yes go to your GP for level 1  and don't worry about AMH as mine was 0.08 and i got pregnant but MC early and I was told to look for FSH rather then AMH and i was told it either my eggs or wrong month for my MC so I am going to try again with same donor but with 600mg of coq10 as I was told it will give alot energy for my egg and I am taking lots of vits and 1 smoothie which is 1 tablespoon of spinillia , maca , wheatgrass and bee pollen with apple juice and 1 banana  so who know but I am looking forward to it on my next cycle as I just started my cycle yesterday ( very heavy with clots) but today very light to med  phew and still try natural with CBM and to work out my next ovulate for my next TX.
What it your AMH and FSH.
Hey everyone  how are you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## pringle

Thank you Becky and Dillydolly for your replies. 

Becky, Do I just ask gp for level1 immune testing or should I take a copy of these from agates list. Not sure if my gp will no what they are bless her as she didn't no what amh was?

My amh was 1.8 last year. Was never given my fsh result by Bourn Hall. I was thinking of contacing the clinic to see if I can have a copy of all my records. Not sure if they will do this and the price of it.

Becky, glad ya af has eased hun, hope you ok.

Pringle x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Pringle  yes go to your GP for level 1 test and yes print of what agate say as tha would help matter , also ring up bourne for all the copies o all your past IVF etc an I think it about £20  not sure and they can not not give you the copies. Anytime.
Becky7 xx


----------



## pringle

Thanks Becky, will ring Bourn and get docs appointment, will let you no outcome. Hope you ok.

Pringle x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  how are you all  too quiet here  I am cd8 and still low which is very unusual cos I normal get 1 low 2 high and 2 peak from day 7  so I am guessing that depending on what day I press M on CBM I guess so I should get high tom eh  as need to do it right to have another DIUI on my next cycles
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Becky I'm ok cxxx  
I'm day 17 and still no peak  
I normally get peak days 12/13 or 13/14 but it's day 17 now and I've been getting highs for last six days
I though I felt ovulation pain on Friday? Xxx
I've been getting lots of nookie in so hope I have ovulated   xx


----------



## dillydolly

Stacyemma

The test sticks may have just missed your peak

I find that if I get up in night for pee I miss a peak test. So now I lie in bed desperate to pee and wait till test time!!


----------



## staceyemma

dillydolly- still getting high readings day 18   
It worked fine the last three months   xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hello, not been in this thread yet and ive not been on the forum for ages as our ttc came to a bit of a stand still. But back now. According to my ovulation app on my phone i ovulated on the 19th, i took a cheapy ovulation test strip and it had two lines  i had one clear blue digital from our last lot of treatment (which didnt work last time as it said i hadnt ovulated and the same day at the clinic their test said i had) anyway i tried the clear blue digital and nothing! They cost 20 odd quid and dont seem to work...
Has anyone had the same or is it just me?


----------



## rachel petch

Hiya ladies

Just had bfn last Sunday it was our 3rd and last attempt!!! After having our follow-up today I'm going to have a hysteroscopy in the next few weeks, and maybe we ll get an au naturelle miracle!!! Has any body had this procedure done?? X


----------



## BECKY7

Oh no Rachel  so sorry to hear that and yes I had it done this year  and it like having smear test  so pretty quick and welcome.
I got my 1st peak on day 11 which confuse me as it alway be on day 10  aghhhhh cos I am trying to work out what day for my next month IUI either day 10/11 or day 11/12  aghhhhhh lol
Hope you all are well and aghhhhh stacey  what happening to you and have you thought about massage as just had a lovely massage and am in the bath at the mo then cook roast lamb with rine wine then hopefully bam lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## lily1980

Hi - I've only used the CB digital tests and they have worked for me in so far as they have detected an LH surge.  However, I've heard other girls on the site say they test twice per day and can have a positive one time and nothing the next.  I think the window of opportunity can be so slim at times that maybe you have just missed the LH surge showing.  I'm guessing that the GP is testing bloods after ovulation has occured rather than predicting when it is likely to occur.

Good luck x


----------



## Sheilaweb

I used to use Clearblue and never had a problem - shame it didn't pick up I was wasting my time and money (hubby was eventually diagnosed NOA!)there are all sorts of things that can affect the outcome of your test result (are they still within their expiry date?) is you wee concentrated enough to pick up any surges etc.... keep with it.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I am 1dpo and already am spotting on my face and on my eyelid , snappy at my DP at the shop today , gassy  and my DP has ask me if my AF is on her way when I told him last night I am on 2nd peak  duh lol.
How are you all
Becky7 xx


----------



## Monkey07

MustBeMummy I posted an exact same thread in the lgbt section earlier this week!! I got a positive from a tesco own two liner two days in a row but both days the CB was a negative... And at £20 a pop I think I'm gonna give up with the CB ones and just use cheapies  good luck xx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

They've worked for me but I was told to not use morning wee but to use afternoon wee!
Maybe give this a try!

Good luck x


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Well im back after yet another failed TX   , test day (day 14) isn't until Sunday but i have been PG 3 times before so just knew nothing was happening so i caved in and tested today 12dpo and got BFN so now i just have to wait for the official blood test to stop all my meds so i can get back to using my monitor again.

We have decided to start saving for 1 more round of IVF but it will take time so we are coming back to try au naturel in the meantime as the ludicris thing is that we have had 6 tx cycles all end in BFN but we have had 3 natural BFP's (2 going to term, my gorgeous DD & DS) so no matter how many times the Dr's tell us we are wasting our time we won't give up as we hve 2 kids that prove them wrong.

Our issues have always been that DP has a high sperm count but low motility and i have slight immune issues (Endo & Thyroid issues) but this FET cycle our embies had less cells than hoped (6 instead of 8 on day 3 and where graded 5/ so i have to have a look into supplements to improve my egg quality before we go again.

So im waiting to Sunday to do my official test then i will be dusting off the monitor getting ready to start again, DP can't wait as he knows trying naturally always means loads of BMS (typical man   ).

Becks how things going?  Have you decided yet when your next IUI will be?

Tracyx


----------



## staceyemma

Tracy I'm sorry your tx failed   xxx join the madness with the cbfm!

I'm day 22 and still high reading! Normally peak on day 13/14 so think my monitor missed it! Around my peak days one morning I only had a tiny wee on the stick ( a few drops) could this have prevented the monitor from picking up my peak? 
Confusing!!! 
Hi Becky cxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

It was afternoon pee


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Stacey,

The monitors are so sensitive that i found too little or too much urine affected my result   .  I always always pee in a cup then dip the stick and leave it for a few minutes for the result to show up then i would put it in the monitor so if the result doesn't come up clear i would dip another stick, thats the only way i could be 100% certain i was getting the right result.

Now that im trying naturally again i have spent the day googling supplements to see if there is anything else i could be taking to help but there are so many its just knowing where to draw the line.  

I already take pregnacare pre-conception but i read Royal Jelly is very good for egg quality so i might give that a try aswell, what supplements are you all taking? 

Tracyx


----------



## staceyemma

Tracy I'm on prefncare conception and royal jelly xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey. I am on pregnacare and omega 3 , 600mg co10q , selenium ,calcium , 5mg folic acid ,  and I was about to get royal jelly natural but never got round to it to put it in my smoothie of spriulina,maca,wheatgrass,bee pollen but I gather bee pollen is enough for me so let wait and see.
Becky7 xx


----------



## strawbs

sorry tracy on your result.  

You sound the same as me, lots of failed tx, but can get preg naturally, bizarre really.  Have you had your immunes tested?

stacy, I find to pee in a cup better and count to 5 when dipping the stick,  you know that way youhave te same amount.  good luck

Becky I was sorry to read your news.

AFM am over 31 weeks now and starting finally to sink in!!!

strawbs x


----------



## BECKY7

OMG strawbs  that fab news and 31 week already  wow so couple more month  how lovely  and do you know what sex it s.
Thank you and will go back for another DIUI own my next cycle so at he mo we trying natural and I am 5dpo and had mild dull cramp for he last 5 day  and got bleedy Gum and mild cold and maybe wetness when I go to the toilet  could be in my head lol.
Hw are you all girls xx


----------



## Mrs_W_

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me posting here

My hubby and I have been trying for nearly 4 years, I have PCOS and so far really unsuccessful on the baby front. I've lost 4 stone in weight and aiming to lose another stone or two in hope that helps but aunt flow has buggered off for the last few months and no sign of her returning anytime soon, I haven't been charting or doing OPK's and no idea where to start as I don't have a cycle?!?! BUT we have been referred to a fertility clinic, it's a waiting game right now and my husband has a 2 month wait just to give a sperm sample! So we are going to continue trying naturally and hope and pray but I was hoping for some advice, I am taking quite a few vitamins and minerals and I'm struggling necking them all so I was wondering if just taking pregnacare conception would be any good? and if not can you recommened anything else OR at least whats the most important supplements to take?

Thank you so much x


----------



## dillydolly

Mrs w

Have you read this?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## Mrs_W_

I have yeah, it scares the life out of me lol I'm taking pretty much every supplement on her list but thats my problem, I struggle to take them as pills make me gag I was hoping I could find something that would give me everything I need in one x


----------



## dillydolly

Mrs w
What are you taking? Tell us and then we can make some suggestions

Imam tending to just take pregnacare and vit c effervescent tablet, if I was to be on ivf cycle I would probably take some of the others but just for trying naturally at the mo I just take those 2

I just find that the whole infertility takes over my life so I am trying not to be too obsessive....like no alcohol, no caffeine etc it can make life so dull over years!


----------



## BECKY7

Mrs w  I spilt all my tablet in 3 time aday as well my smoothies at my 11ish am  and my pint of milk either around  4ish pm or 9pm  and I still have red wine only until implantation start  in fact on fri I got hammered on 2 glasses of rosa and 2 glasses of red wine  and still drink tick tock tea  love that tea.
I was told to try pure royal jelly  so may get that soon to be it in my smoothies.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Mrs_W_

So at the moment I am taking..

Vitamin C
co-enzyme q10
Selenium
Chromium
Royal Jelly
Fish oil
Iron
Zinc
Vitamin B Complex (which has 400mg of folic acid so I'm not taking that seperately at the moment)

I think I'm missing something but minds gone blank.. Most of them I'm having to take 2 tablets, Royal jelly I have to take 3. I have split them today, this morning I took 6, I think I have 3 to take at lunch and then this evening another 6 so it's not too bad. I have never been great at taking pills and it doesn't help that some of them are huge!!

I should be having my consultation at fertility clinic beginning of december so I wanted to take all of them now so that I'm used to taking them and I've prepared my body incase we go straight in for IVF, although I'm hoping thats not the case!

I drink 3-4 litres of water a day and my diet is pretty good at the moment, I don't drink caffiene unless I have a mug of green tea (seperate to iron and zinc) and I don't smoke or drink, I don't drink a lot of milk though and I don't think I will start that just yet :-S

A lot of things suggested to me seems a bit pointless at the moment, like drinking lots of pineapple juice.. 

and my periods have stopped :-( so right now unless I do an OPK every day I have no idea if I am ovulating so I am not taking evening primrose oil. I had 21 day bloods done when I was cycling but the labs tested for prolactin and didn't test progesterone so again, I don't know if I ovulated and the fertility clinic need me to have the test redone but I can't with out a period lol so I guess I'm going to have to get a course of provera or something!

Ah all so stressful right now


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Well i go for my official blood test on friday so i can stop all my FET meds then i can start TTC naturally again so i have had a look at my supplements and have decided to change a few things so as of next week i will be taking:

Thyroxine 125mg
Pregnacare Conception
Vitamin D 50mg/2000IU
Vitamin C 1000g with 25mg Zinc
B50 Complex
Bee Propolis 1000mg
High Strength Omega 3 1000mg
Co Enzyme Q10 200mg

I know i have immune issues so have been focusing on that but I'm now beginning to think inflammation/implantation may be more of an issue for me which is why I'm adding in more supplements like Bee Propolis & Omega 3 to try and reduce inflammation.

Mrs W have you tried Agnus Castus as i know hundreds of girls with PCOS who swear by it to regulate absent periods?

Becky i cant remember why exactly but i remember reading a while back that for us with immune issues Royal Jelly isn't good, i think its because we need to calm our immune system down and it boosts it which is why I'm just sticking with Bee Propolis.  I will do more reading on it though because i know Royal jelly is supposed to be great for egg quality.

Strawbs i can't believe you are 31wks already although i do have to admit that i check in on you from time to time to make sure everything is going well (I'm not a stalker i promise) i just love to read about happy endings and you really deserve it after everything you went through.  I was actually talking about you yesterday too as i am trying to get my SIL to buy a monitor and i always use you as a success story as the monitor worked really well for you.  


Tracyx


----------



## suzymc

Hi Ladies.
Caz has allowed me to post here to let you all know about a recipe page i've recently set up on ********.
Here's the link :
http://www.********.com/RecipesForWellBeingFertilityFriendly
This link still works but i have actually changed the name of my page so as not to scare anyone off with 'fertility' being in the title. As not all of us want a 'like' on our ******** page with fertility in the title. So it's now called "Is that good for you? Recipes for well-being"
All the recipes and information i share will remain the same though and everything will be fertility friendly. I'm also working on a 'big' page of each food item that is good for us and why it is good for us. 
I hope you will like my page and find it useful. Please pass on the word to your friends.
As for me, i think my AF is due after our 3rd month of TTC before our FOURTH IVF. yikes! It was only really after my 2nd IVF tx that i decided it was time to change what and how i/we ate. But sadly i never got a chance to try out all my research etc on our 3rd tx as i had a really bad reaction to one of the drugs & we never even got to transfer. So i never got to try out all my new theories etc.
So fingers crossed for the next one which starts in about 4 weeks as i seriously doubt we've been blessed with a natural pregnancy. sadly we may be MF and there's not a lot i can do about that as i have a very stubborn hubby

Good luck everyone
Suzy x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## suzymc

p.s. there's lots of names chatting here that i recognise  esp No1 rainbowpriness.  big kisses for you hunny xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

How is everyone?

Well a/f has turned up today 2 days after stopping all my FET meds which is great as it means i can dig out my monitor and get it ready for next week   .  I have gained aloooooooooot of weight during this cycle (im blaming the steroids   ) so i need to start focusing on getting the excess weight back off and getting myself healthy ready for ttc.

Tracyx


----------



## staceyemma

My af turned up Saturday too Tracy   forgot to press the m button on my monitor so pressed it a day late... oops! 

xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls  ,

Stacey remember the monitor can be set on any day between day 1-5 you just hold your finger on the "M" button to toggle through the days 1 to 5, my a/f came on Saturday and I just set mine today to Day 3. I had to do a master reset on my monitor to wipe its memory cause when I turned it on today it was on day 99!! lol, I don't think my cycles are ever that long  .

Tracyx


----------



## the_tempress89

hi guys and girls, just a wee quick question.... has any of you used the clearblue fertility monitor? the one that u buy the machine and then get the testing sticks for it. im just wondering if its any good? currently all i use to track my cycle are a couple of websites, although many may not feel the most reliable way to check for ov i confirmed over a period of a few months using ov sticks ( boots own ones) and the dates seemed to match. so stopped using the sticks and just stuck with the websites. but now after all the stress and time of ttc and my partner and i splitting at the begging of the year iv been told im not entitled to any treatment. iv been in a new relationship for a couple of months now with a man i consider to be one of my best and longest friends, and because he was aware of my troubles we have decided to start ttc! very excited at this as i feel as if i have been given a second chance. 

came across these kits online and the reviews seem to be very good, but id like to hear from some of you on your experiences as at £65 on amazon plus £18 for a pack of 20 testing sticks it is a little out of my price range, but with xmas coming up i am thinking of speaking to my mum about getting it as my xmas present.... is it worth it or am i just aswell sticking to my websites? 

thanx for anyone who takes the time to read this and hope someone can give me some advice on this machine xxxx baby dust for you all


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

How is everyone doing?.  Im on day 9 so still on Low but i usually ovualte between day 12-14 so it shouldn't be long.  

My oh doesn't want us to use the monitor as he doesnt like to be told when we have to BD he prefers it to be natural but to be honest i wanted to use it this month just to be sure i am ovulating again after my medicated FET, and to be honest i like to know when i ovulate as then i know when to expect a/f so maybe ill keep using it but just not tell him   .

Tracyx


----------



## BECKY7

Tracey  I know what you mean but what I do is I do use my CBM but I don't tell him  I just walk around the room naked and that get him going or I just get closer to him so there is no need to tell him
Becky7 xx


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi, I bought one of these last year but sadly this hasn't worked for me as I am now going through my first IVF cycle. It's a good thing for keeping track of your cycle though n I think its worth getting if u want to know when you ovulate as it learns about ur cycle and tells u when to do test sticks, I went thru about 20 sticks a month I think, u always use more sticks on the first month of using it then the 2nd u use less as it has a memory and goes from ur first month, the sticks are quite expensive yes but have u also tried eBay, that's where I got mine from, I bought my machine brand new but you can also buy them second hand if you don't want to spend as much.

Good luck


----------



## vickster_77

The CBFM and Ov kits are far more accurate than the website cycle monitors. They can only go on an 'average' ovulation time based on your cycle length, but doesn't take into account your luteal phase etc.
I got my CBFM off ebay for around £35, but amazon did seem to be the cheapest place to but the sticks. I found it made me stress about ttc less as i knew exactly when my fertile time was and when I had ovulated as the cheap ov kits never picked up my LH surge/ovulation. I only use to use 5-10 sticks per month, as I got to know my cycle more and could predict it fairly well I would just use them in my fertile window to pinpoint ovulation.

Having said all that, if you had regular cycles and the cheaper OV kits picked up your OV it might not be worth investing the money in??


----------



## the_tempress89

hello girls thank you for your replies  i used to think that i knew my cycle pretty well, but this isnt the first or second time i have ttc with oh, and not the same oh. iv been for all of my tests (as far as im aware) although i do have an appointment with my specialist on thursday. sadly because im no longer with the partner i attended with im no longer entitled to treatment, so having to start all over again. im thinking the cbfm could be a good way to go this time, although costly im hoping that even at the very least it will confirm that we are doing the bd on the correct days, but i have thought maybe the methods i used in the past havent been correct every cycle and im a little worried iv been missing valuable days. spoke to my mum today and she has agreed that if my dp and i decide to go with it she will buy it for us. ( best mum in the world)  so im going to sit down with dp later on today and discuss our options. the way im trying to look at it is 65 pound for the monitor with the chance of conceiving naturally, or what could end up thousands of pounds in ivf if i need to go privately. so atm it seems a much more viable option. i just keep going back to all my test results...... according to them there is nothing wrong with me, and because i have tried with more than one oh, i doubt the problem lies with them ( although you never know) unfortunatly now i am in a new relationship we need to wait at least a year again so we can go through the whole thing again  so trying to find otherways and i think maybe the cbfm could be it..... i seem to be talking to much sorry ! lol almost talked myself into it here lol but having no female friends with kids and sisters all much older than myself theres nowhere else to get all this out and make sense of it lol xxx


----------



## strawbs

Temptress I am a very big fan of cbfm...... Had 4 pregnancies with it.  I have had 3 m/c but conceived ds2 the month after my misc without using the cbfm.  I am currently 33 weeks with it with baby no.3,  I find it simply brilliant.  I have irregular cycles (pcos) and it really takes the guess work out.

I will be writing to them once this baby arrives to tell them just how much it has changed my life

Good luck, personally I think it is a bargain!
Strawbs x x


----------



## the_tempress89

big congratulations to you strawbs thats wonderful news!!! keeping everything crossed for you and sending good prayers your way  i think i may invest in one of these after all  xxxx


----------



## thepheonix

Hi everyone. 

Just got my bfn yesterday after a long course on stabbing, stimms etc. I am completely lost. All I know now is to look forwards and start trying naturally. Yeay. DP likes the sounds of more sex (sorry if tmi). I have until January to ttc naturally. Just don't know when I ovulate and I cannot chart my periods due to having surgery for endometriosis in June and had been on zoladex for 3 months to then start treatment for ICSI so I've not had a period since June. I started my periods last night, I normally have them for 7 days and they are regular. So my question is when will I ovulate. My DP also has poor sperm quality and very low quantity. 
Also how Long does it take for your periods to go back to normal after treatment

I really hope we conceive naturally after 7 yeas of trying I'm guessing it's probably not going to happen that way, wishful thinking. 

Comments welcome. The more the merrier. 

Have fun ttc naturally ladies/gents.


----------



## Totoro

Phoenix xxx I'm ttc-ing naturally too, after 3 failed ivfs. i know how hard it is but please don't put too much pressure on yourself to have sex exactly at the right time, personally i found it too much after my bfn/s. i thought what good do i think i can do if medical science can't even do it, whilst at the same time putting myself under stress about timings. you do need to take some time to grieve for your bfn, make sure you don't overlook it. of course still ttc at the same time 

Have you ever used ovulation predictor kits (opks)? I don't know much about endometrosis so please forgive me if I'm way off track! I found really cheap stick tests on Amazon. it might be worth giving them ago. i also use Pre-seed with the applicator which sounds ick but is amazing!

Good luck!    xxx


----------



## thepheonix

Thanks for the reply Totoro 

The stress is unbelievable. I cant wait to have this AF to finish to get my mind round having fun again with DP. Also looking forwards to not be poked and prodded for a while until next cycle.

I was going to say whats better persona digital monitor/clearblue monitor or just the sticks themselves? 

i had used them years ago but i kept forgetting to do them.

massive hugs and lots of baby dust to you too xx

the Phoenix


----------



## Totoro

Hey Phoenix!

I'm not sure which is better as I've only ever used the cheap sticks... You could google reviews and things, that probably what I'd do to decide. Maybe google OPKs versus persona digital monitor/clearblue monitor - do a search for each. 

Can you go away for the weekend/a little break? After my last cycle I had booked a weekend in a hotel for me and DH and thought I'd either be celebrating or able to get away and drink cocktails! It was the latter obviously but it did really help

 xxx


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi ladies 
            just reading this thread and thought i'd put my two pence in..... i have the cheap sticks from amazon,you have to squint abit until you get the hang of them the instructions are on each packet.... i think maybe the clear blue monitor is probably easier to read but expensive and then theres the sticks which are expensive too.... i'm going to stick to the cheap and cheerful... i've given myself some time to reduce the stress but the thought of missing more months is spurring me on to start next month.... good luck ladies it is a real rubbish roller coaster at times and this website is great for support and  to hang onto sanity....


----------



## Mrs_W_

Hi

Just popped in to bash my head against a wall

I'm so inpatient and driving myself crazy. It's only been a week since I was referred to FC yet I'm desperate to call them and find out why I haven't had an appointment yet?! I have to keep telling myself BECAUSE ITS ONLY BEEN A WEEK!! 

Plus, bad week on the diet and put loads on so should be using the wait to get more weight off but no, I'm being ridiculous

Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## suzymc

hi
i use the clearblue monitor. the sticks are expensive but i think it's the only reliable way for me. if it doesn't detect a LH surge i always have a longer cycle (30-33 days). If it detects a LH surge i always have a 28 day cycle. So i think there's truth to it. i've also got it down to a fine art of only using 6 a month. You need quite a few sticks when you first start using it but it does get less each month.
best of luck
Suzy


----------



## MissTee

Hi Ladies....I'm new to this area of the site, I previously had a myomectomy for fibroids   and now after getting married    my partner and I are ready to start TTC.

I previously used the cheapie sticks from amazon but after no luck with those for a few months I switch to the clearblue OPK.    This month was my first month of trying and to be honest I was expecting to get through the whole packet with nothing but an empty circle staring back at me.  So imagine my surprise when I saw a smilely face when I tested on day 7!!!    I even took a picture to make sure I wasnt imagining things!!!!  I tested the following days after and nothing...blank circle which isnt a great surprise as I know that the LH surge doesnt last long and can be dependent on factors like time of day of testing / fluid intake etc.

But my question is...does the CB OPK give false positives?  i.e. do you think I was genuinely having a surge?  I only ask because I was surprised to see it so early on in the testing.  Has anyone else experienced this or got any advice on the matter

Thanks in advance ladies!

Miss Tee xx


----------



## dillydolly

MissTee
How long is your cycle usually?


----------



## yankeecat

Hello. I'm looking for some sanity...felling absolutely bonkers during this never-ending 2WW.  Had my LH surge on the 25th (I use the cheap flimsy sticks from amazon, but they work great) and am thinking of nothing else other than implantation and driving myself crazy-mad. I keep googling for How To Improve Implantaton even though i've read all the links (well, most) and taking zinc, baby aspirin, B-Complex, pre-natal vits, CoQ10, and ate some pineapple. What else can I do to maximize my chances for implantation and also get my mind onto something else??


----------



## helenff

Hello, I hope it's okay to pop in with good news to start off with. I was too nervous to post on this thread before because I assumed we'd never get anywhere, but I got a BFP at the weekend.

We've been trying naturally for six months. Last time we TTCed it was over 2.5 years naturally and 2 IVFs before we conceived. We were written off as unexplained infertility so I never expected to fall pregnant.

The only thing we've done differently this time is use the CBFM, and I discovered that I am generally ovulating earlier than I thought (anywhere between days 8-12), so I suppose it's possible we'd just mistimed it before.

Anyway I'm cautiously excited about this BFP but nervous about it sticking. I've got a bad tummy bug which has coincided with the BFP and I'm worried it will negatively impact things. Feels too early for it to sink in properly.

Also I was trying to find a pregnancy board but couldn't find one for July 13 but maybe I'm being dim. If it ever appears, hope to see some of you over there.


----------



## Sheilaweb

Helen - congratulations hun on your BFP - you'll need to keep popping onto the pregnancy clubs threads: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=173.0 - I'm sure July will be posted soon - fab news

Sheila


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Helen ff  big congrations  and hope you take things easy.
Yankeecat  there is nothing you can do to improve your implanation as what meant to be meant to be  so I was told and also I was told to relax and not to stress about.
Hey ladies  how are you all  I am on my 2nd 2ww from IUI.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MissTee

hi dilly dolly....my cycle is normally 28 days


----------



## BECKY7

Hi miss T  I did get my 1st smiley on CD10 and 2nd smiley CD11  however during my IUI I flew on CD 10 as thinking my 1st smiley was on CD11 then IUI on my 2nd smiley but when I got there on CD10 to have a scan bam they told me to have IUI in 2 hour cos I ovulate even though my CBM say high  so I guess it does give false postive  but keep testing till 2nd smiley to be save
Becky7 xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

congratulations helenff.


back to trying naturally again for us, 4th ivf failed, in the summer....need a miracle.x


----------



## simone546

Hi ladies,

Who'd have thought it... got a   today!   I'm 6 days past AF due date and was expecting it to be late just because of the ICSI a couple of months ago. Was 100% convinced AF was coming. I used a clear blue stick and was not my first wee of the day but the extra line is quite faint but def there. Given our history I'm not expecting it to stick (also to avoid disappointment) but does anyone know what I do next? Do I go to my GP?

Whatever the outcome I'm just chuffed that DP's swimmers overcame the odds and it can work ttc naturally.

xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Jessica  big congrats and yes do go to your GP 1st thing so they can book midwife for you ASAP. And think postive xx


----------



## simone546

Thanks Becky.

OK, just done another test  with a tescos own brand - BFN   Admittedly I have just drunk a load of water so as to test again, but not a good sign. Boo.

Is it possible to have a fake positive with a clearblue test?

XXX


----------



## BECKY7

Well I did test with clear blue 2 week after my IUI and it said 1-2 week pregnant as I have never test early with clear blue so I don't really know  what day are you as did you say you miss your period for 6 day  otherwise try again later but no water for few hour ok  otherwise go to your GP and ask them to do the test for you or blood test to confirm it 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Jessica - it may that your wee is too diluted to pick up the pregnancy hormone, best thing to do let your wee concentrate (preferably overnight) and book a blood test with your gp, this'll give you a definitive answer - but I'd go with the clearblue....hugs
Sheila


----------



## ANGELA29A

Congratulations Jessica, I would go to docs for blood test.xx


----------



## simone546

Hi ladies, had another look at the tesco cheapie and there's now a faint line. Also, just bought a clearblue digi which said pregnant 1-2 weeks. I'm 6 days late...seems a bit low.   but I guess its not first wee of the morning (third POAS today  )

Been to GP's.. I asked if I could have an appointment with the nurse or dr... she asked me what for? I said because I need a pg test. She said "you can go to the pharmacy for that"!!!    I had to explain to the woman (in front of others) that I was at high risk of ectopic, had recently had IVF and needed a blood test. stupid cow.

Anyway, the doctor has finally written a blood test form for me. here's hoping


----------



## BECKY7

That great to hear you got your blood test coming very soon  and silly woman as woman at the reception of GP doesn't seem to think sometime lol  Now rest and relax and I am sure all will be fine.
Don't worry about the 1-2 week  just get blood test and ask for progestrone test as you may need extra help for that ok.
Becky7 xx


----------



## hopeforme

Hi can I join in too.
I am currently ttc naturally after having lap to remove most of my endo nearly 3months ago.  I tested positive on OPK on Tuesday and tried Tues, Wed, today and going to tomorrow.   This will be the first month trying using OPK,s.  I may have missed the write time the other 2months as did not monitor.  Fingers crossed for me. X


----------



## staceyemma

Fingers crossed for u Jessica!!! xxx


----------



## RachelMaria

Hi Ladies - just found this thread - hope you don't mind if I join you XX

After MMC (IVF) and no further funds decided to try naturally and leave it to fate - only to find out both tubes were blocked (cripes you think they would check this out before sending you for expensive IVF!).  In any case one tube successfully unblocked (and hoping it remains that way).  Last couple of months have been BFN and unfortunately think I may be confusing oncoming AF symptoms with hoping to be pregnant - am sure we have all been there!

Hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Rachelmaria, if only they tested for alot of thinks before IVF..dont get me started.....3 ivf cycles wasted because of that. 
And yes we've all been there,confusing symtoms. 

waiting for update Jessica.xx

love and babydust to all.x


----------



## simone546

Hi Ladies,

Rachelmaria -  I'm sorry about your MMC. I've only got one tube (and 101 other issues!) and just had a BFP - it happens  

Hopeforme - Good luck and enjoy!  

Staceyemma - thanks!  

Angela and Sheila - thanks for the advice!  

BFP's are still there - and dare I say it - Coming up a bit more quickly/a wee bit darker!   However, having slight cramping on one side (side with tube) am now getting myself worried that I'm having another ectopic   still waiting on blood tests and will get myself an early scan asap.


----------



## hopeforme

I don't think things have worked this month for me.  Although AF is not due for another 9/10 days I am pretty sure I can tell as am very in tune with my body since i was lucky enough to get endo 4years ago.   Feel sad X


----------



## RachelMaria

Hopeforme - I'm with you babes - I am due on in a couple of days and am sure I was getting AF cramping yesterday - I know I can probably take a clear blue test given dates etc, but am too scared.  Feel completely effed off today - cannot concentrate on work - feeling proper sorry for myself.  Torture. Want to stay positive but is not happening this month.

I know bodies can suprise so there is always hope (however little) - lets be effed off together today and then try tomorrow to pick ourselves up again - am thinking of you honey and sending you love and hugs xxxxxxx  Wish I could call in a Duvert day, but not sure it would help..................


----------



## dillydolly

How does PCO or PCOS affect the CBFM?


----------



## lucyp2

i am new to this forum, kindly recommended by someone who kindly gave me a bbt thermometer to use. Basically i have endometriosis and seem (in the past) to have conceived easily but subsequently miscarry frequently. I was blessed with a child 5 years ago but have had 3 m/c since and have been actively 'trying' for the last 4 months to no avail. I was advised to buy opks which i have used. they work for me but i test to test positive for 5/6 days so i bought a clearblue monitor to see if there is any correlation or if it will tell me which of the 6 days is peak. Its such a long window of opportunity, especially with a husband who does a long commute and is too tired to frolic every/every other day just in case. 
anyway, i bought a clearblue machine which arrived today but i am on day 13. can i still use it to read the sticks, even if it isn't going to orientate me in terms of cycle? i cannot get to grips with the thermometer as i wake frequently in the night and always forget to do it first thing in the morning.. 
any tips/advice?
thanks!
lucy


----------



## Dudders

Hi Lucy,

I'm afraid I don't really know anything about the cbfm so can't advise you there.  Five or six days testing positive on opks is quite a long time - more than 3 days would tend to indicate there is a problem with your egg getting out of the starting gate.  I wouldn't necessarily panic about that quite yet, and equally if you are using the ones with the lines, you might be misreading the result - perhaps invest in some digital ones to use alongside them.  It tends to be recommended to dtd every other day rather than every day as this allows the sperm to be at optimal quality.

I would suggest swapping to dtd every other day for a couple of months and if then you're still sure you're getting positive opks for so many days take a little trip to the doctor.  They may say you have to wait until you've been trying a year, but you also might catch a break with a sympathetic gp.  Good luck with it all


----------



## NinjaSparkles

Hi, can I join in here? CD1 of cycle 24  Although the appearance of AF is never a surprise any more, it's always so disappointing.


----------



## kelseyxxxx

hi all
i recently bought some opk's. Ive never used them before. 
i started testing today so i did and two faint lines shown up? on the instructions it doesn't show 2 faint lines  
should i class it as a neg.  
any answers greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## RachelMaria

No luck for me this month - AF is making herself well and truely known - in pjs on sofa with big glass of wine feeling very sorry for myself - ever wonder if you will ever get a break? Xxxx


----------



## dillydolly

When we use the ovulation strips and get 2 lines but the test is paler than the control do you think this means that I am nearly ovulating? I know it's classed as negative but could I be nearly there?


Today's has these lines but past days have only had the control line....


Why is it so hard to get pregnant! I have tried everything....literally....


----------



## BECKY7

Hey dilly dolly  yes  your near there lol and have some wine or massage for your body to relax.
Has any of you ladies tried cough mec on the day of your CM for ovulate and to help your DP/DH sperm.

I still got BFN on my 2nd goes of IUI and still waiting for my AF to come so I am in my nice bath with bottle of Pinot whole my DP in Berlin lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Becky
I have tried the medicine occasionally not religiously but this month I am using conceive plus. I got it from boots in the reduced section for £1.50! Last few months I have used pre-seed obviously I have has spectacular success NOT! 

I have soft cups too

Like i said i've tried lots of things !! Lol


----------



## BECKY7

Lol included handstand lol and have you tried not trying lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Yeah tried not trying but that didn't work either!

Instead of handstands I have a stack of pillows by my bed!

The things we do!

I have actually considered just drinking beer, coffee and leading normal life for a few months but if that fails I know I would kick myself for wasting more time!!


----------



## BECKY7

I done that  drinking decaf  red wine  burger etc and I did get pregnant but this time no decaf or wine and I didn't get pregnant  weird you just said that that make me think so may go back to that starting from tomorrow as going out on the razz lol  
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Becky 
Go out on the razz and let's see what happens!


----------



## BECKY7

No point as my DP got zero sperm  so what chance have I got  
B x


----------



## Sheilaweb

Becky you never know my luv, my hubby has a zero count and we managed to get pregnant naturally once. 
Wishing all you ladies all the very very best
Sheila


----------



## BECKY7

Wow sheliaweb  that fab new 
Becky7 xx


----------



## hopeforme

Rachelm
Yes lets both be p.od together!!! Its soooo devastating isn't it when AF shows month after month.  Me2 I am sure mine is on its way although it is about a week away yet. Im not looking foward to yet another period!!! Are you taking any suppliments or anything to help you ttc ot doing anything out of the ordinary? X


----------



## ANGELA29A

Jessica, hope all is ok with you? 

Dillydolly, heard good results with concieve plus, infact, as a result of that, my friend after ttc for 14 years 3 failed ivf..has just given birth to baby boy..only thing she used was conceieve plus..., so good luck...


AF made a surprise and unwanted visit, Wednesday morning..ho hum for anopther month.x


----------



## RachelMaria

Hi Hopeforme - to be honest I have got very confused with the vitamins - lots of contradictory advice so I opted for something called Fertility Support for Women from the natural health practice - something to do with Dr M Glenville who works in the infertility field apparently - I think it probably contains most of what I need - I did buy some DHEA after reading a lot of posts on here but I am a bit scared to take it - as it can make your heair fall out apparently - I'm 42 and wrinkled now - don't want to look any older!!!!!

What about you? love and hugs XXXXXXX


----------



## RachelMaria

Oh **** - just read the back of the DHEA bottle and it said don't take this if you are trying to concieve - anyone else taking it?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Rachel  I just start taking these 4/5 day ago  why  I don't know lol and lad of women taking it and still get pregnant but I would stop once your pregnant
Becky7 xx


----------



## suzymc

hi ladies
it's been awhile since i last came on this thread so i am thinking there may be some newbies over here. I've added quite a lot more recipes since so i thought you'd like to check my ******** page out again for fertility friendly recipes (link in my signature below). Also if you take a look over there there's lots of links to my website that's now live. If you click to like my ** page you'll get updated whenever i post a new recipe or post. 


DHEA is given to lots of ladies to help with egg quality. I'd say don't go on it without being prescribed it. For example i am prone to fibroids and taking DHEA can make them worse so i don't have it. You're right there's so much different advice out there. Hence why i try to be an all-rounder with what i eat 

we tried conceive plus. sadly it didn't work for us BUT i bought it because i'd seen so many positive results with it. It's rather expensive though when there's lots of 'action' so perhaps try it for 2-3 months?

good luck ladies

Suzy xxxx


----------



## RachelMaria

Thanks for the advise ladies - have just brought some conceive plus this morning strangely enough - DP thinks my eggs are frightening his sperm as they are probably over agressive  - I think they are probably just a little bit old and lazy!


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls, how is everyone doing?

Sorry ive not been posting much but last month (1st cycle after failed FET) my monitor just didn't detect a peak at all so im not sure if it was a glitch or if i didn't ovuate.  This month i started taking Agnus Castus again to make sure i ovulated and i got my peak yesterday.  It caught me off guard as it was earlier than normal so we didn't fit in any BMS but we did the night before and im hoping for some alone time tonight too but im not stressing too much as im focusing more on my diet right now as i need to loss 34lbs to get back to my pre-tx weight as i know how important a healthy BMI is when ttc  .

Tracyx


----------



## hopeforme

Rachelm 
I'm sure DHEA will be fine, I took it the 2 times when doing IVF.  Got all grade 1 eggs and all fertilised 100% twice!!  But sadly didn't work because I have endo and didn't know I had it 2 years ago, (when doing IVF) hence have high killer cells because of the endo.  Had intralipids today to 'calm' them down and I am going to buy some vitamin D tablets.  I believe it can interfere with things if you are low in vit D in your system.  I don't know if I am but I am buying some anyhow as I am taking fish oils, vit B,s and iron too.  Its great isn't it, I feel as though I rattle in the morning' LOL X


----------



## RachelMaria

OK - I am sure I haven't ovulated this month - which has sent me into a bit of a panic - if I have read everything properly this can happen some months for various reasons, but it can also be the beginning of menopause - I am sure I am a littel young yet (my mum did have this happen till she was in her 50's) - am I worried over nothing?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey rachelmaria  funny you said that cos I alway ovulate on CD10/11 but this time nothing not even high as I am CD11  and I am only 41 so I don't think menopause got anything to do with it  just different month but I swear I had EWCM and lot of pain for 3 day before I start doing the CBM stick on CD 8/9 so I wonder if I did miss it  as my cycle is alway 26 day but now in the last 2 month is 31 day  so I wonder if I will ovulate a lot later this time.
Becky7 xx


----------



## RachelMaria

Hi Becky - I am hoping I am just a little late - have just been to buy some more tests so will keep on with that for a couple of days.  Thought I was being really good by partially giving up dairy and using moe soya - just read a load of research on it that says you should not do this if trying to get pregnant - godddammit - when will this ever be simple - am kicking myself now that I have had too much soya (Costa decaf soya latte was my daily treat as well!). xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  lovely penny from serum clinic has told me not to take DHEA as it will effect our ovulate  so no DHEA.

Becky7 xx


----------



## RachelMaria

Thanks Becky - hiding the bottle now!


----------



## BECKY7

Me too lol but I have notice I have lost 7lb since taking DHEA and lot of sweat.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Curio1

Hi Ladies, Back on the rollercoaster that is low fertility and facing AF by Friday, I know myself well enough to recognise it looming but hate to disappoint hubby, he's under some magic impression that as we finally succeeded in the past it might just happen first month of trying. I imagined that fir the first week, now I'm resigned to the long wait of potentially years again, or not at all.

Either way I look forward to sharing the ups and downs of cycling with you all.


----------



## RachelMaria

Hi Curio1 - welcome honey - and wishing all the luck in the world


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls, how are you all doing?

Well after my failed FET I decided to start taking Agnus Castus again as I've been having a lot of mid-cycle spotting but this has been my 2nd cycle using it and my cycles are even more messed up so im stopping and switching to B100 complex just to give my progesterone a boost without messing with my other hormones.

Tomorrow is day 6 so it's time to get the monitor out again although a/f doesn't normally disappear until day 8/9 so I'll just use old sticks for a few days yet.

Tracyx


----------



## dillydolly

Has anyone tried to do the data download of CBFM onto pc?


----------



## RachelMaria

Hi Tracy - I must admit I have not had any problems with Agnus Castus - having said that I don't think I ovulated at all this month!  I think you have done the right thing not to take it if you feel it is mucking up your cycle - have you tried acupuncture or reflexology to help with hormones/cycles etc?

DollyDolly - sorry honey - what is CBFM data download? let me know and I will have a look and see if I can help any.

Hope everyone else is doing OK? xxxx


----------



## dillydolly

Rachel
You can apprently upload your last cycles on some sort of programme on PC not sure if the clear blue company have to do it 

What do people mean by using old sticks/ tests when using a CBFM? Thanks


----------



## BECKY7

Dilly dolly they mean to re use the stick from month ago on the CBM  but I wouldn't do it though.

Rachel  I am not sure i ovulate last month too unless I ovulate very very early cos my cycle came 6 day early  so I will use my stick from day 6 instead of 9 lol but I am going to have DIUI next fri and I just booked flight last night and bloody snow came this morning  Ooooooo hope Ryanair will behave for me lol

Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Becky
I tried it this morning and got a high but now am confused as its a bit early for a high for me!i could it be showing as a high cos it was from last month!! 
If a use a fresh one tomorrow and its still a high do you think it's a real high or do you think it will be just go to high automatically cos it was a high today?? 

I never really know whether to trust the monitor!


----------



## BECKY7

I would tried the fresh stick tomorrow morning  and you better start jiggy as a back up eh 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls  ,

Dilly dolly to re-use old sticks you keep one of your sticks from the beginning of the month that was LOW then you use it when you know your definitely not ovulating.

I never ovulate before day 12 so I use my LOW stick from
Day 6 to day 9 then I start using fresh sticks from day 10 until I get my 1st PEAK then I switch back to using my LOW stick because after your 1st PEAK the monitor stops reading the sticks anyway so everyone gets PEAK/PEAK/HIGH/LOW. I normally peak on day 12 or 13 so it means I only use 3 or 4 sticks a month on days 10/11/12/13 .

Hope this helps
Tracyx


----------



## dillydolly

Tracy
Do you think I could have messed up my monitor this month? My reading today could have been a false positive! If it only showed up as a high because it was a old stick if when I do a test tomorrow could it drop back down to a low or does the monitor just go through an automatic increase?
Thanks


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi,

Yeah it sounds as if you have used a old HIGH stick instead of a LOW one so your reading today will be false but don't worry just start using fresh sticks from tomorrow and you'll be fine as the monitor won't change to peak until it detects a rise in LH so don't worry just start using fresh sticks from tomorrow.

Next cycle just be sure the old test stick you use was definitely a LOW / negative stick.  I have one from Day 6 of my very 1st cycle which was definitely LOW so I have wrote on it with big black writing NEGATIVE STICK so I know I'm using the right one.

Tomorrow is day 10 for me so I'll start using fresh sticks from tomorrow until I get my 1st PEAK then I'll go back to using my old LOW / negative stick 

Tracyx


----------



## BECKY7

I see what your saying Tracy  and thank you for letting me know
Becky7 xx


----------



## strawbs

Ladies!! Annouincement!! Our precious baby daughter Marianne was born after a very quick labour (once inducion drugs began to work), gas + air only, no stitiches + 9lb7oz!! 
Delighted and we are complete, 3 beautiful children after a difficult, emotional + long journey, so blessed


----------



## BECKY7

Hey strawsbs  congrats on your daughter and beauitful name too  now go and enjoy all your 3 children and relax   
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Oh Strawbs that is fantastic news I am so pleased  

I do have to admit stalking you over the last week as I had a sneaking suspicion no3 was a girl so i was desperate to hear your news!!.

Congratulations now your family is complete. I just hope I can be so lucky, although I do know I am blessed with the 2 I have but with a 16yr age gap between them a 3rd baby would just be the cherry on the cake to give Kieran a sibling closer in age to grow up with 

Tracyx


----------



## lily1980

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me rejoining this thread? Following  surgery over the summer we have re-started TTC and this is our 3rd month trying post op to remove the evil fibroid. Timing this month is either wonderful or awful as the dreaded AF is due on Christmas day!!!

I'm really confused with my opks this month as day 10 I detected an lh surge, day 11 no surge, day 12 lh surge was back, day 13 no lh surge and today which is day 14 lh surge is back!!!! Confused!! I called the clearblue helpline but they weren't much use and suggested I was maybe pg hence funny readings. I confirmed I definitely wasn't so they said to see my gp to confirm how many surges I have per month - is my gp even able to do that?

Has anyone else experienced this? Also I thought I might buy the cb monitor but now thinking it might not work properly for me? Hoping several surges is a good sign rather than just another hormonal issue. Any advice much appreciated and looking forward to chatting with you all - this site is just fabulous for support 

Lily xxx


----------



## dillydolly

Lily
Are you doing teats at same time of day? Maybe your urine is more diluted somedays than others?


----------



## lily1980

Hi dillydolly, yes always using first urine of the day. The woman at clearblue said it was normal to sometimes get 3 days surge in a row as it can last 48 hours - v confusing xxx


----------



## dillydolly

Lily
I use a digital monitor and I have found it varies. Some months I have 2 days high and 2 days peak then back to 2 days high. Some months I have lots of days of highs and then a I get the peaks


Anyways..... Suggestions needed.... 
This morning I had a peak...I have had a few days of peaks but tonight I have pains.... I have just done an ovulation test...just a cheap dip test and I have a light stripe not matching the control but similar....so do I do the deed tonight or wait til tomorrow ? Remember DP hasn't been at his best man bit health wise this month so I don't want to miss my chance and do it the wrong day!!

Do I go for tues/ thurs/ sat or wed/ Friday?.....I think everyday will be pushing my luck and I have tried all sorts of combinations without success  


I have also had a few beers this past couple of weeks, not loads maybe 4 bottles and a few real coffee's not decaff...I am being a rebel!!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey dilly dolly  if you have pain then I would go for it in the morning as I was told morning is better then in the evening as he been sleeping all night and peaceful which make sense  so if you can do it before he go to work  
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Becky... There is no chance of that!!


----------



## BECKY7

Oh that a shame  and now I am getting pain in my ovary too but lucky I got scan tomorrow early morning and will see what happen. It thick snowing in here  brrrr
Becky7 xx.


----------



## dillydolly

Becky 
Are you in brno?


----------



## BECKY7

Yes  woo hoo lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey dilly dolly  I have told them about my pain last night and this morning and she said I should have IUi 1/2 day after the pain so I am having IUi tomorrow morning so maybe lat night and tomorrow for you if you had pain last night
Becky7 xx


----------



## RachelMaria

Good Luck Becky xxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Rachel
Thank you and hope your well
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Little did I know when I developed this plan in 1999 that it would end up being my most Googled page! But here is my pregnancy plan, designed to maximize the effectiveness of your attempts to get pregnant, and to minimize how long it takes for that elusive big fat positive.
Read an expanded version of the Sperm Meets Egg Plan, including sections for moms over 40, couples with fertility issues, and trying after a loss. It's free!

Download at iTunes for iPads or iPhones.

Download at Barnes & Noble for the Nook.

Download at Amazon for Kindle, but make sure it's free (they keep trying to charge 99 cents for it -- GRR! Use Smashwords if you're getting charged.)

Download at Smashwords for your computer, smart phone, Kindle, Nook, or other eReaders.

Download at Kobo for international eReaders.

Download at Sony if that is your reader.

________________________________

Here is the basic shortened information, if you don't want to download the free book:



Deanna's Plan

Whether you are trying again after a miscarriage, or frustrated that you can't seem to get pregnant again after a successful pregnancy, this plan is for women who have gotten pregnant in the past, and therefore do not have significant infertility problems that need to be tested and treated. It is also a good plan to try for a first pregnancy if you want to do something serious to increase your chances before finally going in for a doctor visit about fertility. 

Even if you have had an easy time getting pregnant in the past, pregnancy tends to change your hormonal makeup, so sometimes timing is not the same as it was before. This plan will ensure that sperm gets to your egg. Whether or not a viable pregnancy results (the odds are about 1 in 4 even if you time it right), is up to nature.

Be prepared for a month of serious loving! 

The Plan

Short Version:

"Try" every other night starting Day 8
Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks
Begin ovulation testing on Day 10
When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row
Skip one night, then do one last "try"
Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun
If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun.
Statistics coming in from women who write me show that about 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on the first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan. This assumes, of course, that you waited for a normal cycle to begin after your loss, and did not begin trying before having a period after a miscarriage. Many women do not ovulate in that first cycle.
Detailed Version:

On day 8 of your cycle, counting from the first day you bled, begin "trying" every other night. Begin taking Ovulation Predictor Kits (or continue with your Ovulation computer) on Day 10. Buy two five-packs so as not to scrimp on taking them and stop too early. To make sure your OPK is working well, take your test in the afternoon or after work and do not drink any liquids or go to the bathroom for at least four hours prior to testing. (Morning is not a good time for OPKs, which look for the LH surge, which usually happens during the day.) Read your OPK instructions carefully, as usually a faint line does not indicate a positive, you need a line that is darker than the test line. LH is produced throughout your cycle and will only predict ovulation when it has a big surge. 

When your OPK turns positive, begin trying every night for three consecutive nights, skip the fourth night, and then once more. Then stop! The waiting begins. 

Take a home pregnancy test 15 or 16 days after your OPK was positive if your period has not begun. Do not buy internet pregnancy tests or tests that claim to work before your period is expected. They are not well manufactured and are not reliable. They will only cause you more anxiety than you already feel in wanting to know. Please resist the urge to do a blood test at your doctor's office just to find out sooner unless you have a medical reason to know early. Fertilized eggs that do not grow are actually a terrible but normal occurrence as much as 75% of the time, and seeing a very low put positive blood test in the first 14 days can place you on a terrible emotional roller coaster. By the time a home pregnancy test is positive, your baby has safely implanted and your odds of miscarriage are down to a normal 10%.

Should your OPK never become positive, keep the every other day trying going until day 35. I recommend at that point taking a home pregnancy test, but even if it is negative, you might want to take a quantitative hCG blood test at your doctor's office. Remember that not every women will ovulate every month. I personally did not ovulate for two months following my first miscarriage.

As you are trying, make sure to "release" the sperm in your partner at least once during the gap between ovulation and new cycle Day 8 so that no more than 10 days elapse without new sperm production. Sperm is also a cause of genetic damage, not just eggs, so keep it fresh! If you are not successful the first month, it is not because your sperm did not get to your egg. 75% of eggs are lost within the first 14 days due to normal genetic damage or failure to fertilize. Just keep trying!

Here are a few facts that may surprise you:

Many books tell you that sperm can last for 5 days and the egg for 24 hours. While this is technically true on the very long end (and something to follow if you trying to NOT get pregnant), most sperm will only last about two hours if you do not have fertile-quality cervical mucus for it to swim in. The sperm will struggle to swim up to your uterus, use all its reserves, and not make it. The egg typically lives only about 12 hours, so it cannot wait for long. You can now see how important that cervical mucus is! You will never get pregnant with sperm living two hours and an egg only twelve. This information is really just to make you feel better if you've been trying a long time and all your infertility testing came back normal. If the Deanna-plan does not work and you are faithful to it for three months, take a dose of plain Robitussin cough syrup (or any cough medicine that says "expectorant" and NOT "antihistamine") each day (preferably a few hours prior to "trying") starting around Day 10 until the day after your ovulation predictor goes off. It should help make all the mucus in your body runnier, including that produced by your cervix. (Oh the gruesome details required in baby-making!) The sperm in the runnier mucus will live about two days, and will be up there and ready for the 12-hour life of the egg. A NOTE ABOUT CLOMID: Clomid causes cervical mucus to dry up in 25% of the women who take it. If you notice your mucus is not plentiful as it was before taking this drug, take the Robitussin and call your doctor to make sure your really need the Clomid. If you are ovulating on your own and do not have a documented luteal phase defect, you most likely do not need it.
"Trying" too often can actually do more harm than good. Do not try every night! You will get exhausted and sore, and your mucus--both for fertility and for lubrication--will dry up, and you will stop trying too early in the month or miss an important day. Every other day is absolutely sufficient, with three nights in a row during peak time sealing the deal.
Don't worry about stress! Regular old worries about getting pregnant, and if you will ever have children, are perfectly normal and do NOT affect your fertility. Ignore those people who tell you just to relax and stop thinking about it. This is not their problem! The only thing that could actually affect you is serious stress, like moving to a new house, losing your job, family deaths, and other things that make you physically ill or depressed. This can delay your ovulation, or make you not ovulate in a cycle, since you will produce an excess amount of the stress byproduct called prolactin. It will not affect you for long, and the next month you should come back and be normal again.
An early period is not an indication of an early miscarriage, even if you know you timed your trying perfectly. Usually it means that the egg was not fertilizable, and so progesterone was not adequately produced. This shortens your cycle. Sometimes eggs simply don't develop properly during the ovulation process. It is usually a one-month problem. If you are regularly seeing that fewer than 10 days are passing between ovulation and your period, however, it's time to be tested for a luteal phase defect. You can read more about that under hormone causes of miscarriage.
Good luck to everyone. Baby dust, baby dust, baby dust!


----------



## strawbs

Becky, that is plan I followed using my cbfm too! Seemed to work for me. I have always tried immediately after a m/c too. (Well except m/c no.4 when my consul told me I must not) 

Strawbs x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey straw  that fab  even though it won't work for me cos my DP got zero sperm  so pointless for us really  and I will be having DIUi tomorrow morning and wonder if I should try cough med tomorrow morning  or am I too late
Becky7 xx


----------



## strawbs

I never did the cough medicine, just pre-seed. Good luck with your iui

Strawbs x


----------



## RachelMaria

Thanks Becky - will try to take a look at that now - hope your oding OK? xxxx


----------



## dillydolly

So my CBFM still hasn't given me a peak but dip sticks got darker lines

I had definate pains the other day

I did the dip sticks late afternoon but CBFM in morning

Do you think I have actually ovulated or not? Why would I have pains if it wasn't ovulation?


----------



## dillydolly

Go a peak this morning!!

But I have no pains and feel like EWM has dried up


----------



## BECKY7

Dilly dolly I think that is normal as that what happen to me as I have EWCM for 4/5 day then I have peak the next day  it tat from CBM or OPK 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Dillydolly,

That's perfect as they say most people get their EWCM a few days before ov which is why they tell you to start Bd'ing every 2 days from day 8 as sperm has been known to live for 5 days where as eggs can only live 12-24hrs so ideally you need the sperm to be in there waiting on the egg.  They actually say if you wait until ovulation day then you are normally too late to catch the egg.

Most woman ovulate on the 2nd Peak which is why it's very important to fit some baby making in on the 1st Peak.

You should really try the Sperm meets egg plan in Becky's post because it has worked for tons of people Strawbs being a perfect example .

Tracyx


----------



## petal38

Hello Ladies,

I wondered if there is anyone on here who has invested in a Duo Fertility monitor?  At £500 quid i certainly view it as an investment, but feel it could be worthwhile to maximise natural chances in between IVF cycles.

Interested to hear how anyone has found using the monitor and the level of support received?

Many thanks! Petal X


----------



## BECKY7

Hey petal  welcome  and it is like CBM  as I think I have heard of it that you would get your money back if you don't get pregnant within a year  am I right
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Just a quick query!

I have done a cheap dip stick ans got negative but my CBFM gives me a high. Are they detecting different hormones?

Should I get a positive on a cheap stick about the same time as a high on the CBFM?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey dilli dolly  I have no idea as I was gonna do both this cycle but I am still waiting for my CBM stick  aghhhh  I will do both on my next cycles though but do let me know.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies Im still trying to conceive naturally for the next 3 months until my ICSI treatment at Lister
Anyone have any ideas how I can boost up my ewcm?
i get some but not much  
Im currently 8dpo whens the earliest I could test? xx
hi becky love   fancy seeing u here  
Hi everyone else


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  how lovely to hear from you too  I think it omega3 and evening primrose oills but only up to ovulation  if you look at agate detail you can find it there.
3 month then ICSI  not long to go eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Becky   I'll have a look x
Hope u r ok xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Stacey  I am fine thank you and I will be having mild IVF on my last OE before I start moving to DD  aghhhhh
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Here goes...

The Clearblue Fertility Monitor detects the days in each cycle when you’re most likely to get pregnant. It does this by monitoring two hormones: estrogen and Luteinising Hormone (LH).

Estrogen is produced in your body on the days leading up to ovulation. When an increase in estrogen is detected by the Clearblue Fertility Monitor, it indicates that you’ve reached High Fertility, which is typically displayed for 1-5 days prior to Peak Fertility. Since sperm can survive in your body for several days, by making love on these days, you increase your chances of getting pregnant when you ovulate a couple of days later.

LH is the hormone that triggers the release of an egg from your ovary. This release – ovulation – usually occurs approximately 24 to 36 hours after the LH surge. When the Clearblue Fertility Monitor detects your LH surge, it displays Peak Fertility status. Making love on these 2 days maximises your chances of becoming pregnant

So I am guessing our cheap sticks only detect LH so that would be equivalent to the peak days on our CBFM and the high days on the CBFM we can count as lead up to the peak days!


----------



## BECKY7

Dilly dolly on my CBM I alway have 5 peak which is 3 day of high then 2 day of peak so I did it on high day 1 and 3 and both peak  but make no different as my DP got zero sperm  aghhhhh so no chance at the mo but when I did my last DIUI with clomid I had no peak not even high  so need to go back on it for next month to see if I still ovulate as I could this month as didn't feel right to do it when I have a young foster girl (12) living with us  
Becky7 xx


----------



## RachelMaria

Hello Ladies

Does anyone have any experience of taking Clomid?  I don't think I have ovulated for the last three months and am starting to get really worried about it - I have just emailed the consultant I saw some time abo about repeating my HSG test to ensure my right tube is still OK and then possibly giving Clomid a go - I have heard some really bad stories about mood swings etc - can anyone tell me of their experience with it?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Rachel  the only bad size effect I had with clomid is headache but as long I drink lot of water then I am fine  as it is not bad  and guess load of ladies are different.
Becky7 xx


----------



## RachelMaria

Thanks Becky - I did send you a message the other day but am not sure I did it properly - how are things you you honey? xxx


----------



## RachelMaria

Yay - I actually ovulated today - imagine me running round my bedroom this morning as if I were a cheerleader with pom poms!


----------



## BECKY7

Lol Rachel  as least he got some sperm when my hadn't  aghhhhh  and nothing I can do when I ovulate eh  
Becky7 xx


----------



## RachelMaria

Aw honey - cannot understand why life seems so frigging unfair sometimes xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey no worry Rachel as he did have an operation a year ago to unblock his blockage  and still no sperm as they did say it could take 2 year  so I am going to put him on wellman conception for 6 month and see if it make any different till his next check up in may. His fault really as he was told to have op 4 year ago when we found out the problem but he wanted to o ICSI instead of op co he really thought it would be easy  aghhhhhhhh  bloody men's  
Becky7 xx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello  

Wondered if anyone coud offer any advice re the CBFM? As you can see from my signature hubby and I have TTC for 3 years & last year had 2 ivf's which resulted in one chemical & one miscarriage  

When we first started TTC when we hadn't conceived after 5 months I did try OPK but hubby felt under pressure to 'perform' on smiley face days so we only did OPK for 4 months    

Are CBFM worth the money? Has anyone had success in making 'smiley face days' not like a performance?   hubby and I will continue to try naturally for next few months til we decide what to do, so wondered if worth getting a CBFM.All views appreciated - good & bad! 

Sending you all loads of   this month.

Lizard xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey lizzie  I got mine from eBay with 20 stick for £35 and it brilliant  and as for smiley I never tell him  I just walk around naked in bedroom for him to get all turn on  but still no sperm lol  You could try that eh not to tell your hubby
Becky7 xx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh...good idea Becky - both re eBay & walking around naked! Just checked out eBay & can buy for about £45 or enter afew bidding wars. Also read back on this thread and like your plan - will give that a go this month too.

Lizard xx


----------



## BECKY7

Yay and good luck lol 
Becky7 xx


----------



## RachelMaria

Sorry - I am really thick - what is CBFM


----------



## rachel petch

Clearblue fertility monitor lol. X


----------



## dillydolly

Hi

Sorry TMI!!!!!

I am on day 22 and when I went loo before there was blood in my mucus

My cycle length is usually 31 to 33 days

I use a CBFM and have only had high days so far no peak which would usually happen around day 19/21. I have been doing the cheap dip sticks too but haven't really seen 2 bold lines yet

I was getting ovary pains last week but no surge

Any ideas?


----------



## strawbs

Dilly dolly... I had this few times with ovulation, maybe you will hit peak tomorrow

Good luck
Strawbs x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey dilly dolly. I was tols bit blood on mucus is good sign so still jiggy

Rachelmaria  your not thick  just learning  

Becky7 xx


----------



## petal38

Hello Ladies, after careful consideration and the opportunity to ask lots of questions, I have taken the plunge today and purchased a Duo Fertility monitor!  I am really quite excited to start using it and it feels like taking a step in the right direction to (hopefully) maximise our natural chances when waiting for my next IVF cycle in May.

By the way, this is my first period since my IVF cycle last month, my AF arrived about 4/5 days early - is this normal for your first natural cycle following all the drugs etc?

Petal Xx


----------



## dillydolly

I am on day 23 and have only had highs no peak. I have usually had peak by now. I had pains but no peak so should I stop testing to save sticks?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey dilly. Yeah I would but as long you still jiggy every other day to make sure eh
Becky7 xx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Becky - I tried to down the the Sperm Meets Egg Plan book via iTunes as keen to read the over 40's section but couldn't find it on itunes - any other suggestions on how to get it for my iPad? Thx lizard x


----------



## dillydolly

Lizard 
It is there I have just done a search on iTunes
Try again let us know if it works


----------



## RachelMaria

HHHHMMMMMM - there I was yesterday saying that I wasn't going to keep buying pills and I came across a site for something called OvaBoost which apparently helps with egg quality - has anyone heard of this?


----------



## dillydolly

Rachelmaria

How on earth did you come across that when you weren't looking  . I think I will remember that one when I buy something I shouldn't really be buying! Usually clothes, shoes, perfume!


I have just looked at the ingredients but it doesn't really say how much q10 is in it. Do you know?


----------



## RachelMaria

No sorry hun I don't - I think I was googling egg quality or something - you can tell I cannot concentrate at work today!


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Dillydolly & RachelMaria - he's another one to throw into the mix.....what about 'maca and horny goat weed'? I'm the proud owner of a CBFM which I bid in last night on eBay and the person selling it was very sweet and sent me a email saying 'may find this a bit personal but it worked for us in speeding up the process. get ur partner on 2 herbal suppliments called maca and horny goat weed. strange names but available on ebay and improve sperm quality and volume. thus improving chances'.


----------



## RachelMaria

Wow - what a great name! will google it - I also read somewhere that the ancient Egyptians believed that honey was goof for fertility - don't know whether they meant to eat it or smear it on all over but at this stage I am willing to give anything a go!


----------



## dillydolly

I think be Becky has or does take maca not sure about the horny goat weed though!


----------



## BECKY7

Yes  dilly  I did take maca in powder and royal maca tablet and made no different to me  but I will try get my DP on maca and goat weed for him to have 1 sperm lol cos at the mo he got zero sperm  
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Becky 
Has your husband had TESE?


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya dilly yes he did twice for 5 ICSI  and last feb he had an op to unblock his blockage in the hope of it to come out in the right way for us to try natural but he is 4 year too late as he was offered to have an op 4 year ago but he rather we have IVF instead of natural  and now he realise IVF is not easy as he thought so that why we are going to try another IVF with DS.
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Becky
IVF is easy for a bloke! Maybe not the TESE but the rest is!


----------



## BECKY7

Yes lol   but the tese was more painful for him though lol 
Becky7 xx


----------



## HighTower

Hi Ladies

I've recently splashed out on the CB digital ovulation monitor, as I found the pee stick tests a bit frustrating! 

Anyway, this month I'd started testing around day 15 (my cycle's usually about 32 days), but after ~6 days with no sign of the LH surge I gave up testing, thinking ovulation hadn't happened this month. Could my ovulation have happened earlier than usual and I missed it by testing too late? (in Dec my AF was two days late, much to my disappointment ).

So, assuming I've not ovulated, then I'm thinking I won't have a period this month...therefore I take it I wouldn't be able to start using the CB monitor until my next period?

Any advice welcome!
HT xo


----------



## the_tempress89

hiya ladies, just wondering if any of you can help. iv finally ordered my cbfm... expected for just at the start of my next cycle. 

but i was thinking if my af doesnt arrive until say 6pm for example, do i count that as my first cycle day or just start from thhe next, im not sure which would be more accurate? 

especially for starting a new cycle using this moniter i dont want to have to keep starting on cycle day 2 so i really dont know what to do?


----------



## the_tempress89

im not familiar with this particular ov predicting monitor but i would think that perhaps you have ov slightly earlier than expected. 

even with pretty standard cycles we dont always ov on the same day every month, mther natures way of having a giggle i would think!! 

i would wait till your af arrives and then at east you know for sure it is the start of a new cycle, 

when im using the pee sticks to predict my ovulation i usually start testing around day 11, it can get pretty expensive some months though!!! if i start around day 11/12 i usually test every morning then until day 16 - i have a pretty average 28/29 day cycle,. so maybe this coming cycle start testing a couple of days earlier?

hope this helps at least a little  xx


----------



## strawbs

Hi
I would reset your monitor.  You need to start the monitor before day 4/5 of your cycle. (when your period starts) It will then tell you when to start using the sticks, usually day 8/9 of cycle.  

You may have missed your surge, plus the monitor always asks for sticks early on the first cycle using it as it is "learning" your cycle.

Good luck, it is an amazing bit of kit..........see my sig


Strawbs x x


----------



## strawbs

Hi

I count day 1 as first full day bleeding so if starts say after 3/4pm I count the next day as day 1.

You get until day 4/5 to start the monitor, just press and hold m button until it shows the correct day

Good luck
Strawbs x


----------



## the_tempress89

aaah ok thats cool  thank you so much for cclearing that up for me.  xxx


----------



## dillydolly

High tower
Did you set your monitor during the first few days of your bleed? You need to set it up from the first few days of your bleed and wait for it to ask you to do tests. The first month will be a bit hit and miss as its trying to get to know your cycle. After a few months you uses less sticks. It is a bit of a faff at first as every morning you can't pee till you have turned the monitor in to see if it wants a test stick!


----------



## Jacks girl

Hey hey ladies    a big hallo to whoever remember me.

I am back on FF but over on the Adoption boards, just thought I would pop on and say hi to old FF buddies. 

Was overjoyed to see your news Strawbs - congrats 

Brum x


----------



## strawbs

Hi Brummell!

Thanks, still can't believe how blessed we have been

Good luck with your adoption, how exciting!  Do keep us posted

Strawbs x


----------



## butterfeena

Would love to hear from people who have used this and whether successful or not, how long it took (and what your fertility issues are if you don't mind sharing).

Thanks
Butterfeena x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls   ,

I havn't been on for a while as after 2yrs of constant TTC we felt we needed a break from trying but now I'm back and more determined than ever. 

The last 12 months have been stressful for us as we sold our house in June expecting to find a bigger family home within a few months but 9 months on we are still stuck in a less than ideal rental house as nothing has come up in the the area we need, and our son Kieran (now 3) has developmental delays so is suspected of having some kind of sensory/autistic disorder so is currently being assessed so with all the stress going on I felt it was best to put off trying for a while, but the worry is that that the longer we wait the older we get and at 35 & 38 were not getting any younger.

We have decided that if we don't get a natural BFP this year then we will have more tx but we don't want to juggle IVF with moving house so we have decided we won't have any more tx until after we find a new house so we are just going to start trying naturally again.  

My cycles have been a bit erratic & short lately (24 days last month) so I've just started taking Agnus Castus again and it seems to be doing the trick already as after just 2 wks I just got a positive on a Internet cheapie OPK today on day 14 so this cycle will be a normal 28/29 days   . 

I do still have my Clearblue fertility monitor but i have decided to just use some OPK's for a few cycles before going back to using the monitor.  I never stopped taking my Pregnacare Conception Vitamins (just incase) so ive just started adding in some Agnus Castus, B100 & Omega 3 to re-balance out my hormones.  So my plan is to use internet cheapie tests & follow the Sperm meets egg plan for a few cycles anyway and see what happens.  I am also starting a new diet on Monday as I am currently 3st overweight so want to get it off to help increase our chances as when I found out I was pregnant with Kieran I had just lost 3st on Weightwatchers and I believe the weight loss played a big part in us getting our BFP as we had been trying to conceive for 15yrs with no success then in 2009 in joined WW and within 6wks of getting to my goal weight we got our BFP   . 

Tracyx


----------



## Toad76

Hi all, new to ff, so just finding my way around.

I'm currently using the CB pee sticks, is the monitor much better?

Waiting for referral at the moment. Had most of the tests already as have such painful periods. DH sperm all ok. Just unexplained.  

Having a tough time getting me head around it all. Feel obsessed andmore thanalittle stressed.wish I could think about something else fir a bit and relax. Keep seeing bumps everywhere I look!

What do you guys do to manage it all and stay positive?


----------



## bevvers

Hi girls

I would like some advice please

It's my 1st month using the CBFM & i started testing  on Day 5 but I've had a HIGH reading now for 4 days
& today it again says HIGH but i've just noticed egg white & twinges in my side so I'm really confused. Do I
just do the deed tonight in case I have or wait & see what the CBFM says tomorrow??

I have PCOS so am not even sure if the monitor is going to be accurate 

Thanks

Bevvers


----------



## Sheilaweb

Toad welcome hun, it's not easy, we've all been where you are, I remember being on my knees in the middle of Boots looking for teething powders for my nephew (he was an 'accident' shortly after I miscarried, so I wasn't in a good place) - and I ended up face to face with the most angelic little poppet fast asleep in his buggy - his mother obviously caught me smiling at her little one - and she just boomed, "aye he's canny now that he's asleep but he's a right f****ng b****rd" 

My husband literally had to drag me away I was ready to punch this "ladys" head off her ungrateful shoulders...and I was already sobbing getting led from the shop....some people don't deserve children, and simply don't appreciate what they have - it's soo hard.

There's nothing I could do that could make you feel better about the situation, but honestly - all I can say is never give up on your dream - hope, is all you have, and you need it at times - but if you are going the nhs route - time does drag I'm afraid.... but the ladies here on FF are wonderfully supportive and friendly.

Keep us posted, and now that you're here - you're in great company 

Bevvers, I used to use CBFM and I pressed the reset button on day 1 of my period and followed the instructions, I wouldn't worry too much about a high reading - I'd just jump on your man anyhow (well not me obviously, but metaphorically speaking) you can always reset again next month.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Toad76

Thanks Sheilaweb, it really means alot to be able to talk people who understand. I thought I was loosing my mind with some of the irrational thoughts flying through my brain. It's good to know its totally normal to be a little overly emotional sometimes. 

It's a huge comfort to be on here, feel like a weight is being lifted, just being able to talk about it. 

We will be going NHS route, we don't have money for anything else at the moment. 

You're right though, some people just don't deserve the children they have, yet they seem to be the ones who can pop them out like smarties. The world is an unfair place. 

Here's to hoping like yoy say, and thanks again.


----------



## Sheilaweb

Toad, anytime you want to let off steam, have a rant, we're here for you - you're with friends who completely understand how you feel.

Best wishes to everyone 
Sheila


----------



## Toad76

Thankyou, reading that actually made me smile, which is no mean feat at the moment.


----------



## Sheilaweb

Bless ya hunnie, one thing is for sure, posting here on ff, youre with likeminded ladies - and believe me, going through fertility treatment, you ned to keep a sense of humour -  have a hug 

When I had my hsg toad. I couldn't he'lp myself - I told the nurses they'd never find a spitfire or lancaster bomber up my foof ..they looked a little confused/ bemused by my comment.  When I said the last time I saw a light that big and powerful - it was in my grandads old black and white  war movies!!!!

Of course the procedure had to be stopped til all the staff in the room composed themselves - but they got the last laugh when they over inflated the balloon til it went pop - OUCH, !!!!

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Toad76

Brilliant! I shall remember that one for future reference!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies

Just wondering if I can join here? Just had my first failed ivf cycle so in limbo now until I can start again. Tbh our sex life has gone downhill during my cycle, so I am desperate to get that sorted and hopefully ttc naturally for the next few months. 

I was considering buying the clearblue fertility monitor? Any of you ladies used and at tips/advice??

Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself and will make a cuppa and have a read and catch up with what stage you are all at.

Thank you xx


----------



## strawbs

Hello bambibaby! Sorry for your failed cycle.  Worth ttc after it though as I fell pg with ds1 a month after our failed ivf.  I only tested as due to start next round.

The cbfm is my best purchase ever, been brilliant for me...see my sig

Good luck
Strawbs x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi strawbs,

Wow? Just read your sig and you've really had one hell of a journey! So refreshing though to see you've know had your happy ending so it can and does happen for people.

Thanks for your advice and encouragement! Just gotta find my inner sexy know and get cracking   xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi all not sure if im in the rite place or not but I need advice!! My last af was nov12 an I bought the cbfm to use but as my af has not made an appearence since I cant get startin it!! Ive tested an its the usual bfn just dont no wots taken it so long -I do suffer from pcos an go lengths of no af but not usually so longer or maybe I have but this feels like forever as I cant get started on the monitor! !!!!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi magicbaby

Gosh that seems like an awful long time, have u not been to your doctors? I wouldn't know what to advise I'm sorry as AF always knows when it's here time to appear for me, she just doesn't want to seem to cut the apron strings and leave me alone 
Maybe some of the other ladies can help out but I would advise seeing your GP xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Its great to see so many new faces on here as ttc can be a lonely & stressful time so its good to have people to chat to.  

Magicbaby have you ever tried Agnus Castus / Vitex, i take it everyday as it regulates your cycle as my cycle was always 28-30 days and now it is always 24-26 so i started taking it to lenghten it back out, i have taken it in the past and it has always worked and this is my first cycle taking it again and already my ovulation moved from day 10-12 to day 16 so i know this cycle will be 29/30.  In the past i have always taken Agnus Castus tabs from Holland & Barratt but this time i have started taking a supplement called Femaprin (bought from Amazon) as it contains Agnus Castus + B vitamins so it not only regulates cycles it also raises progesterone levels so you should give it a try   .

Strawbs how things going with your 3 gorgous kids?  How are the boys adjusting to their new baby sister?. Whenever i start losing hope of ever getting another bfp i always think of you, as you went through so much but never gave up trying and now you/ve got your perfect family.

Bambibaby i totally agree with Strawbs that the monitor is great i stopped using mine solely due to the cost of the sticks as i used mine month after month for 2yrs and always got my Peak but no bfp's but i have got thyroid issues & endo and my partner has male issues so i don't blame the monitor for a second.  I am planning to start using it again in the next few months as at the minute im using internet cheapie tests which are ok but definatly no-where near as accurate as the monitor.

Bevvers you asked your questions about the monitor a while ago now so i assume you got answers by now but just incase you didn't i just wanted to assure you that getting lots of HIGH's is ok its just your body detecting Estrogen.  You get LOW when its detecting nothing, HIGH when it detects the rise in Estrogen which happens before Ovulation, and then of course PEAK when it detects LH which means the egg is on its way, and i wouldnt have worried about getting egg white cm on a high day as most people find they get their egg white cm 2-3 days before ovulation and not on the actual day of ovulation that most people seem to believe.

If you read the the clearblue website it says that their studies have shown that most people ovulate on the day of their 2nd PEAK so they say you try and have sex on every 2nd HIGH day then on both Peak days, strawbs is the expert on this as it worked for her several times so im sure she'll correct me   .

The only thing i will say is that they do say the monitor isn't as realiable if you have PCOS as i think it messes with your hormone levels but this is the same for the Duofertility monitor aswell, but i do know a few PCOS sufferers who it has worked for no problem.

Well as i mentioned before i started my Femaprin this cycle so i used my cheapie sticks to monitor ovulation but i got what i thought was a positive on day 14 but the test line was a little bit fainter than the control line but still dark enough that i was sure it was a pos+ until day 15 when i tested again and both lines where equal so now im not too sure but either way i ovulated around day 15/16 so my cycle should be around 29/30 days long this month.  Im not mad enough to expect a BFP (although it would be the answer to all my dreams) but it will be good to get my cycles back to a regular length and to know im ovulating.  I know in my heart that with all our issues we will probably need IVF again but when we finally go down that road again i want to know i gave it my best shot, but at the moment i know im not as i am still 3st overweight so i need to shift it asap or i know im wasting my time as with all my BFP i have been around 11st and right now im bordering on 14st   . 

Tracyx


----------



## strawbs

Hello tracy!! Good luck on the weight loss, it is so hard. Heard good things about the 5:2 diet so think I will try that when I have stopped feeding. I know my signature makes heavy reading but I never wanted to stop, as I knew how amazing the goal is. One more misc or end of 2012 would have been our cut off, thankfully we had dd on the way! In fact I got my bfp with her 20th march last year.
Magicbaby, I typed a long post to you + it deleted! On my phone so more tricky. You may need to see your gp for norethistone to induce a bleed. I used to have 2 bleeds per year so had this before most tx cycles. I see you have pcos, have you had meformin and ovarian drilling, these 2 things shortened my cycles to 34-42days. The cbfm will not work on cycles over 42days, it does say not to use with pcos but worked amazingly for us!

My method was bms every other high day every day of peak (try 3 over 2 peak days) miss a day then once more for luck! I loosely followed sperm meets egg plan.

My misc consul insists on vit d supplements esp in women + through winter as we are usually deficient esp with most face creams having spf in + high factor sun creams. Vit d he prescribes for all his patients

I will offer advice where I can

Good luck, its a horrible + painful journey but the goal is amazing. Goes far too quick once they are here!

Strawbs x x x x


----------



## strawbs

Sorry should say my dh has super sperm, so if sperm issues maybe dtd slightly less poss morning of 1st peak and pm of 2nd? We just dtd as often as we could muster and no bambibaby-no swinging from the chandeliers here, grin + bear it and get it over + done with! In fact after so many years the thought of sex for fun is filling me with dread! Not sure how we will get that back on track!

Strawbs x


----------



## KittykathIvas

Hello, hoping you don't mind me joining ladies. If I'm in the wrong place please let me know. I was hoping for some advice and I can see here some of you have got pregnant naturally after a failed IVF cycle or miscarridge / chemical.  We thought we'd give natural a try while we decide about our next cycle of IVF and since it's the month after a chemical I heard it makes you super fertile so I thought I'd give it a try. I ovulated on day 7 which was really early, I'm usually a day 10 - 12 ovulator. Now 9 dpo I am sure I have caught. I have the same pains as last time, abundance of milky white discharge, itchy nipples and cramping. Is this possible? And should I start using the left over suppositories and patches from the last cycle?  Has anyone had this happen? Thanks in advance x


----------



## bambibaby12

Strawbs - sorry for the late reply, been off ff trying to clear my head and get my pma back to start all over again. thanks for your advice, it helps just knowing I'm not weirrd/strange and that others have similar issues too so thank you  
My cbfm has now arrived although too late to start this cycle, typical so will just have to see if Mother Nature will be kind to me for a change   
My DH has super sperm too so was thinking of trying every other day.... We shall see what happens!!   xx


----------



## dillydolly

Has any one using a CBFM gone straight to a peak?

I have had no highs at all but today is a peak!  

I was planning on BD on second peak this month as DP's sperm isn't brill....dare I leave it till till second peak?!


----------



## bambibaby12

How's everybody getting on...??

Im kinda confused, think I ovulated on Saturday, had cramps thurs/fri then slight spotting on thurs and sat & EWCM on Friday, but now I've read that your body can show all the symptoms of ovulation without actually producing an egg  
DH and I DTD on Tuesday & Friday last week but now not even got much hope as I might not have even ovulated?? Ahhhh, why is this journey so difficult 

Af is due on sat 6th April so watch this space


----------



## Magicbaby

Quick update from me af turned up full force last thursday so got to start cbfm after waifin from nov!! Day 6 is high as is today not sure why its high already All new to this bit!!


----------



## fififi

Hello wondered if I could ask you experienced CBFM ladies for some advice.

Just started this month with monitor but I've had high reading from day 8 and am now on day 20!!! I take DHEA and am wondering whether that is incompatible with the monitor?

Bit sad there's been no peak, plus concerned that its wanting 20 sticks a month so if that continues then I may have to abandon monitor despite my hope it could help. Prior to Dec I used normal ovulation test sticks and these showed ovulation so hoping no peak is a blip.

Any advice greatly appreciated - especially re DHEA
Thanks x


----------



## strawbs

The monitor takes couple cycles to get used to you and your cycle.  I had no peaks on my first month just a lot of highs and did get preg (later m/c).  I do not know about dhea, sorry.

I have long cycles, but a stick saving tip is once the monitor is used to you, it will always give you 2 peaks then a high, so I used to re-use 2 sticks after 1st peak.  It will also not ask you for sticks so early if you have long cycles once it is used to you.

Amazon bit cheaper for sticks

It is the best thing I have ever bought, see my sig

Good luck
Strawbs. X x x


----------



## fififi

Thanks Strawbs ... 
Pleased to hear that not the only one missing a peak on first cycle. My cycles are actually short - just 26 days - so all seems pointless keeping testing but having got beyond initial 10 sticks I figured I may as well keep doing the tests requested in crazy hope they'd show a change.
For future reference should I keep hold of sticks that showed low in first part of cycle to re-use? How important is it that all 10 sticks from same pack do you think?

Reassuring to see success can be had with CBFM and big congrats on your DD

Best wishes fififi xxxx

PS. Found the cheapest place for sticks was actually with Clearblue  themselves as was £19.95 for 20 &  no p&p charge. Plus if you order before 2pm you get next day delivery. The website tried to add p&p but when I ordered by phone the correct price was applied


----------



## wendycat

Hello

DH and I are TTC naturally whilst saving for our next treatment. This is my first month of using the CBFM and I have had ten days of two bars. It's not got up to three yet. Is this normal? I know the first two months of using it are mainly it starting to recognise your cycle, but I wasn't expecting ten days of two bars!

Thanks in advance

Wendy


----------



## strawbs

You can use any sticks as it is automatically programmed to give you the 2 peaks and a high, I did and it worked.

Good luck
Strawbs x


----------



## strawbs

I only had high no peaks on my first cycle.  Did get preg, but then misc.  I then fell preg the following month without using the monitor.  It is quite usual for first cycle to not show a peak, but it does adjust

Good luck
Strawbs x x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

hello - Is anyone on Duofertility on here ? Wondered if you could share any successes and if pregnant how long it took you ? I have just bought mine and need to wait until I have had my miscarriage before I start.... so much waiting involved in this TTC lark !


----------



## wendycat

Thanks  

I doubt very much we will fall pregnant naturally, it's really just for my peace of mind, I would feel we wee wasting time completely if we were not even trying naturally for that 'miracle BFP ' between cycles. 

Anyway, excited to see what the monitor does next month!


----------



## strawbs

The monitor is amazing! I used to love the eggy symbol!

You never know.........

Strawbs x x


----------



## wendycat

Not seen the egg symbol. Hopefully next month!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi wendy cat,

dont be disheartened if it takes up to 3 months to properly read your cycle, it took mine 3 months to read me. lots of sticks, which you can get a lot cheaper on ebay than through the shops. expect the monitor to take up to 20 sticks inevery cycle for the next 3 cycles.  

i had a 3 month break from CBFM as i was having donor embryos in spain in january, BFN, so now im back with my first month of monitoring on the CBFM and am already resigned to 3 months of 'getting to know me'.

good luck with your journey though honey, you've had a tough time from your signature.

take care

jade xxx


----------



## wendycat

Thanks 

I got my sticks off amazon.


----------



## fififi

Thanks Strawbs x

Cornishtwinkle - cant help re Duofertility I'm afraid
Sorry to see you currently having MC ... hope there's closure for you soon and you're getting plenty of support & TLC


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Cornish Twinkle i am so sorry to hear about your m/c, i have heard really good things about duofertility but a friend who tried it said that they are very strict about you having to wear it all the time as if you are caught not wearing it 3 times their money back guarantee of pregnancy within 12 months becomes void   .  I was going to try it myself but my o/h suffers with low motility and ive got a whole host of problems so im pretty sure that our problem is more than just timing so the £500 would be better spent going towards our next IVF.

I did just dig out my CB monitor again but totally fotgot about the "getting to know you phase" so it didn't register my PEAK so luckily i was using internet cheapies aswell or i would have been worried i didn't ovulate.

Wendycat i just wanted to say a big hello   , i knew i recognised your name and looking at your signature im sure we were on the same due date thread as my son was delivered early but was due in March 2010 just before you sadly lost your angel, im praying that you get your miracle soon.    

Tracyx


----------



## fififi

Hi Tracy - glad (in a nice way) that you didn't get peak either whilst monitor "getting to know you" ... hoping that my ability to ovulate hasn't just gone along with everything else that seems to be heading in wrong direction for me of late!!!

Do you have any experience of CBFM whilst taking DHEA? (Still not found any answers as to whether this will affect monitor or not - even tried the helpline but they had no idea!!!)


----------



## BECKY7

Fififi

Yes DHEA can effect your CBM as it did to me which is why I have stop my DHEA  so I don't think it worth it as it really did mess my body up  not worth it in my case.

Becky7 xx


----------



## the_tempress89

hi ladies how is everyone?

my dp and i are still ttc naturally but we are using the cbfm to help us along the way, so far for us it has been quite good, we are just starting our 3rd cycle using it now and so far my cycles have been pretty much what we thought they were, but we are always on the look out for that 1 cycle that ay be slightly different. 

i noticed in the instructions it says to use a fresh box of testing sticks, not to mix one box with another. this has me thinking - they are the same thing i buy the same ones from the same place, my last two cycles i used the one box of which i have 2 sticks left, i bought a fresh  box for this cycle ( hoping to get 2 cycles out of this one again ,.... but is it really bad to mix the two... it seems an awful waste to throw out the two sticks left in the last box?


----------



## fififi

Bit of a bump for this thread as I too am wondering same thing as tempress re mixing test sticks from different boxes.

Also I'm still little confused over suggestion of re-using low test sticks. Not managed to get a peak reading yet but hoping that'll be soon as bog standard ovulation test stick got 2 lines this afternoon. If I get peak and monitor still wants sticks from when could I re-use the low ones? Also am I best off not doing this until the monitor has got used to me -ie after 3 months? Just concerned as needed 17 sticks last cycle and can sense same happening again this time as only 2 sticks left!!!

Thanks for any help x


----------



## the_tempress89

hi fififi - i dont think you can re-use test stick s- just like ops and hpt - once they are used thats them done.  everyone cycle is different - mines is a pretty bog standards cycle between 27 and 29 days long - it starts asking me to test round about day 7 up until 2 days after ov, though mine shas been slightly different this month as i only had 1 peak day ( usually i have 2) how long have you been using the monitor?


----------



## strawbs

Hi
I am a cbfm veteran-see my sig. I mixed boxes (had long cycles but used to always have a couple left), I always felt more comfortable using the old box earlier in the cycle rather than poss peak times! The cbfm is also always programmed to give you 2 peaks + a high in a row so once you get the 1st peak you will always get a 2nd peak then a high regardless of the actual stick reading so I used to re-use a stick for those last 2 sticks! Worked well 4 me...

Good luck
Strawbs x x x


----------



## the_tempress89

strawbs - iv heard of people saying that about pre-programmed but this cycle it didnt work that way for me i got 4 high days 1 peak and 1 high instead of the usual 4 high 2 peak 1 high, but its good i can mix boxes as i have some sitting from the last box  though i still wouldnt be too sure about re-using old sticks as id be concerned that would lead to a false reading? more so after my experience this cycle


----------



## strawbs

Tempress is this first cycle?  I didn't get any peaks first cycle.  I didn't re- use sticks until the machine had got used to my cycle.

I used to use approx 18 sticks per cycle so figured if I could save a couple each cycle every little helped!

Good luck, I have so much faith in the monitor and wished I had known about it before I embarked on all the tx!

Strawbs x


----------



## fififi

Got a peak today which is huge relief as was beginning to worry it'd never appear. On stick 9 today so hoping monitor will stop asking after tomorrow but get feeling that's wishful thinking. My cycles are only short 26 days so doesn't seem to be need for more sticks. Now just got to hope the positive feeling that came when saw peak continues.

Thanks for tips on mixing sticks - with my current usage that'll come in handy. Plus might be sneaky next cycle and go with reusing lows once had my peak

Lots of baby dust to everyone - hope someone gets that miracle soon


----------



## the_tempress89

strawbs - no hun iv been using it for - i think this is my fourth cycle on it, but aside from only getting 1 peak day it was also 2 days early! after the high the following day its still asking for sticks and all have been low - so everythnig else seems to be normal thankfully and i usually only use about 10 sticks per cycle but i think this month is going to be a bit more than that lol  xxx

fififi - so pleased you got your peak day today thats great news! will you and dp be bd'ing or are you going through treatment? xxx


----------



## fififi

Currently trying for natural miracle as saving up for one final IVF which will most likely be DE due to my ever decreasing chances & frequent MC. So lots of wishing on my behalf that I beat the DE waiting list and get natural BFP. So yes currently lots of bd'ing ... though have had high reading for 6 days until now so bit tired and lacking in enthusiasm but needs must!!!

Tempress - hope your cycle sorts itself out soon. I think when I spoke with clearblue helpline they told me hat some people only get 1 day peak. Think everyone and every cycle is bit of law unto themselves. Plus hormone levels fluctuate so each month will be bit different


----------



## the_tempress89

fififi - yeah hun i was thinking it as just a slight change in my cycle - im so glad i bought the cbfm now as before i was just going by ov on day14/15 and if that had been the case this month i may have missed it! pheww! lol 

wishing you all the luck in the world that you get your little miracle xxxx


----------



## Magicbaby

So day 21 an 22 of my first cycle usin cbfm was peak  didnt expect that first cycle!! On day 27 an we r bk low so I guess im waifin on a miracle or the usual af plz plz plz be a miracle    if my icsi had of worked id be fast approaching due day   so hard


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Like Strawbs I have been using the monitor for so long you get to know when it's ok to re-use old sticks.

No matter how irregular my cycles get I always ovulate between day 12-14 so using new sticks from Day 6 would be a waste of money so every month when Day 6 comes and my monitor asks for sticks I start off using a old Negative stick from Day 6 to 9 because I know they are going to be low anyway then I start using new sticks from Day 10 until I get my 1st Peak then as soon as i get my Peak i switch back to the old stick as i know im just going to get PEAK/PEAK/HIGH anyway so again it would be a waste.  So doing it this way means at the very most I only use 4 sticks per month, we havn't had success with the monitor yet but we have severe fertility issues so im just hoping for a miracle but it does pinpoint my peak every month 

Oh and I have always mixed sticks and have never had any issues.

Tracyx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi anybody  

i have decreased ovarian reserve and for the last 12 weeks have been taking supplements to try and improve quality whilst using CBFM. have been using this for a while so i know i ovulate every 2nd cycle on day 12.  well this time i have ovulated today - day 14. im hoping supplements have something to do with this.

but my question is - is there a possibility that because ovulation has gone from day 12 to day 14, that the follicle is more mature and therefore able to become a viable pregnancy and ultimately lead to a live birth.  forgot to mention i am also a recurrent miscarrier. if anyone can answer my question, i would really appreciate it. thank you 

jade xxxx


----------



## fififi

Jade - from what I've been told by various specialists is that ideally you ovulate day 14 and start AF after 28 days. This model is the one where there's the best natural success rate as both phases of your cycle are equal & the first phase has allowed egg to mature
So, with that in mind having a later ovulation this month is probably good news but not sure whether it statically puts you in better position or not.
Fingers crossed this IS your month and you have huge grin in 2 weeks time  

Tracy - good to know how to minimise stick use once CBFM more used to my body. Was pleasing to find that after my 2 peak days this month monitor didn't request any more sticks so just 10 this month which is lot better


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi fififi,

thank you for your reply. puts my mind at ease a little bit. only 2 more obstacles to go.
1 hopefully the bfp
2 getting past 6 wks without miscarrying

fingers crossed here's hoping.
 to you fififi

jade xxx


----------

